# Hitman Reborn! 2.5 The Inner Flame



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 27, 2008)

*New members are always welcome, you can join in the Sign-up thread that's located in the OOC section, this thread is for RPing only.*

Start of the first arc​
It is the start of a new school year, the student body has just started it's first week and are preparing themselves for another long year of studying, training and much more work but what they aren't aware of is that a much more important test is awaiting them and none of them is anywhere near being prepared for it.The person that is supposed to get them ready is named Platina, the last student of the great hitman Reborn before the legend dissapeared many years ago.

Like her former teacher, she has been given the task to prepare a Vongola successor for the Ring battles and help him gather his guardians.The dark haired woman is currently sitting in a tree, hidden from view and protected again unwanted attention, a pair of binoculars are set upon a group of students that are running laps.Though people that spot her might think she was some kind of pervert, her target was instead a single boy.

The boy with the number "21" on his shirt was the reason why she was sent here, though he could not see her she had seen him be restless the entire time, always looking around and she was sure that this was the result of that Vongola instinct of his telling him he was being watched....Well she would test that instinct of his soon enough, but for now she must wait since there were too many people around.

---------------------

The coach was whipping them into shape, especially Shin, in order to be fit enough for the upcoming football season, the team had a chance at the title last season but a combination of events had resulted in only a third place....This was something the coach hadn't forgiven them for yet.His anger was mostly focused on Shin who had gotten into a fight a few matches before the end of the season and that had resulted in the team having to play without their captain on account of Shin being suspended.

Shin realized that the coach would do anything in his power to get some discipline in the team in order to finally win the title again and since he did feel somewhat guilty, though he didn't regretted slugging that guy last season since it was well deserved, about it and so was working extra hard to make up for it, though focusing was rather hard since he had this weird feeling.

"Captain Marvel stop daydreaming."A tall teammate of his said, the boy had a weird body shape and had rather hairy hands and arms for a 17 year old.They sometimes called him that, and no they didn't mean it as an compliment, they mocked his somewhat arrogant playing style with it, he was a midfielder that according to them sometimes though he was a superhero capable of doing everything himself.

"I'm not daydreaming."He replied annoyed."I just have this weird feeling, like someone is watching me."

"Yeah, probably one of your fan girls....Stop boasting and focus on the training."The other boy replied, before adding."Seriously people are always watching, especially during games and now he suddenly get shy all of a sudden."

Though Shin had the urge to kick their smart mouthed goalie, he knew his friend only said this to motivate him to work harder and achieve better results, that weird feeling he had was probably just all that killing intent the coach was focusing on him.Meanwhile Platina had prepared something for later that day and right now several letters were on their way to a select few students.

"You have won the grand prize, come to the football pitch at 5" and "I'm your secret admirer, will you meet me at the football pitch at 5?"Were a few of the different messages she had sent, she had done little research on the candidates since he had only arrived a week ago but she was sure she all of them would do exactly as the invite asked them to do, at 5 she had something planned for the candidates.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 27, 2008)

Xing was busy training with her tonfas on the field at this time she didn't mind that she was skipping classes too much but out the corner of her eye she saw a teacher approching her


----------



## Serp (Dec 27, 2008)

Ran was busy in the computer room, she had skipped out on her last lesson to come here. She was busy playing Death Stalker III XD, online. 

"Ha noob, NecromanVIII using the plasma gun on me. He should have known that I use a Gefiun Disturber and that only physical rounds can hurt me!" 

As she was busy playing, she had not noticed, her english teacher appear behind her, and place a hand on her shoulder. "Okajima you skipped my class, you have a one hour detention after school starting at 4!"

"What! NO! I wasn't skipping your lesson, I was doing coursework, on... The effect of online games on todays youth!"

Mrs Mouri was a hardass and only waved her hand back as she walked out the class, "Okajima you know where my classroom is."

Ran had turned off the computer, and was going over what had just happened. Now she would miss half of gymnastics, not that she didn't enjoy it, she bared it. But now she had an excuse to miss it, but she would still get in trouble with her mum, for a ditching class, b getting detention and c missing practice. Oh well though Ran, doesn't matter now. 

Ran looked across the desk, the keyboard, the mouse everything was where it should be apart from that weird letter she had received earlier. She hadn't opened it she was busy with other things, of course. But she decided to open it, it was coming up to the end of school 3:30 so she had time to waste before her detention.

_"L.A.N,
This is a challenge from DragonlegsX, I have recently discovered that you and I go to the same institute of learning, and wish to issue you with a direct challenge. Meet me at the football feild today at 5pm, and we will find out once and for all who is the better gamer."

_Local.Area.Net, was Ran's online gaming name, and DragonlegsX was that one tricky bastard that no matter what game or what server, wherever, whenever he would be there, and was the only person to match Ran at anything. Ran wondered who it could be, she bet it was that greasy guy, who was always looking at her in computing. A shudder, maybe this was a trap, fluttered through her mind a few times. But Ran being such as hardcore gamer, had to find out who this was.

Ran spent the next half an hour, looking up on the internet, if she could find out DragonlegsX true identity, if she did, then she wouldn't need to go to the pitch later and could just go home. No luck, Ran decided that since her detention finished at 5 anyways she might as well check it out. Ran packed up her stuff, and made her way to Mrs Mouri's room for her detention before she was penalized for being late.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 27, 2008)

"Hello my name is Kuno Saito,I am 16 years old and for as long as I can remember I love boxing"Kuno's fist struck the punching bag quickly sending the bag flying back when the bag swung back he dodged to the side and struck the bag on the side."Wow look at him go it's hard to believe he is only 16" one of the seniors said "Yeah I know he is incredible" said one of the other senior boys.

Kuno walked over to a bench and sat down wiping the sweat off his head with a towel and slowly drinking a cup of water.As he did this he thought back to the last tournament where he won first place.After remembering he quickly stood up clenching his fists "OOOOOOOOOH! Ultimate Victory!" he yelled at the top of his lungs.All the other club members looked and hit and gave a forced laugh.

Suddenly the door flew open and a short purple haired girl with red glasses walked in and immediately headed to Kuno.Kuno slowly turned his head a suprised look on his face "Heeeeey Yukimura-chan!!!"  as soon as he finishd his sentence she slapped him across the face."What the Hell! I am right here there is now need to yell!" she said yelling."but Yukimura-chan your yelling" as he said this fire grew in her eyes."well I am allowed to yell I am the Student Council President.....anyways I stopped by to give you this letter" she said holding the envelope out to him.Kuno took if from her and ripped open then side,he slowly slide the letter out and began reading it.After he was finished he got silent for a second and then crushed the letter in his fist,he jumped up with a fire in his eyes "OOOOOOOOOOH! I won a contest!" as he said this he dashed out of the boxing club.Yukimura picked it up and read it "It says be there at 5 it's only 3:30"she said face palming.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 27, 2008)

Xing was stuck in her own detention for skipping class so she decided to open the letter she found n her locker and read it, "My hair style? oh god....I'm gonna punch her light's out!" she yelled causing the teacher to look at her.

"Miss Fei....please BE QUIET!" he yelled and resumed reading the paper, Xing just sighed and watched the clock for when it hit 5 she would be gone, and whoever sent the letter would be missing some teeth


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 27, 2008)

The football practice was nearing it's end, after they had done a quick practice match with  the starter team of last season against the reserves, with the coach making a few switches to see which combination had the best chance at winning that long awaited Namimori cup.Though at 3:30 a large amount of players had classes to attend, though the principle had arranged for their schedules to be changed somewhat so that an extra training day was possible that didn't mean they could just miss out on classes.

The deal the coach made with the principle was that he would try to help the football team as much as possible as long as it's players kept their grades acceptable and as long as they would go to their classes.Shin was of the few that didn't have any more classes but because of that fight during that last match he was allowed to play he still had to drop by the principle's office and turn in one of the many assignments he had been told to do, the principle believed strongly in fair play and that no matter what happened sporting should always just be for entertainment and not a reason for violence.

This week's assignment was an essay he had to write about what, in his opinion, he did wrong that time and how he should've resolved this instead of using his fists.......This sucked of course and to make it worse his coach also had punished him by forcing him to help around with the equipment and stuff.
At the moment he and a few remaining players were playing a few football games, currently they were juggling with the ball and trying to out do the others.

"Shin we've seen that around the world a hundred times already!"One of them mocked Shin as he was juggling the ball and did a few of the more easier moves, though the trick might take some time to master once you get the hang of it isn't really that hard anymore though Shin was preparing something he had only recently mastered though."I'm just warming up, and don't act like you're a football genius or something you can barely do a single one of this before dropping the ball."

Shin stopped the ball and rolled it back and forth a couple of times before performing his knee AKKA , he rolled the ball back, kicked it up and in mid-air he redirected the ball away from him with the outside of his knee causing the smartmouth standing to his right to flinch though before the ball could've gone anywhere he stretched out his leg and pulled the ball back before catching it with his chest, that last thing might've sounded impossible but it's done rather simple by leaning backwards a little and then puffing your chest when the ball landed.

"How many times have you seen that one in real life, seriously I had to spent hours looking on Youtube before I managed to even figure out how it worked."He said before picking up his schoolbag and rushing to the principle's office, he could take a shower later but right now he wanted to hand his essay in first and after that he still had some work to do for the coach.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2008)

“Some people see the revolution.  But most only see the girl…” Kiya sings moving between classes, her music in her ears and skating through the halls as she moved toward her locker.  Spinning toward it she continues to sing.  “I can lose my hard earned freedom. If my fear defines my world. I declare my independence…”  she tosses her books inside grabbing her bat as it falls.  Kiya slams her locker shut just as a letter falls out, she catches it as it falls and begins to speed down the hall dodging people as she goes.

“NO SKATING IN THE HALLS!” A teacher yells at her and shakes their head.

She waves over her shoulder as she speeds out the door before it closes.  “I wonder what this is…” Kiya mumbles to herself as she opens the note, her bat tucked under her arm.  She scowls at the note.  “You can’t be serious…” Kiya scoffed at the letter coming to a slow stop.

_‘Kiya,

     I have heard you have plan on becoming professional with your baseball.  I hope you realize that never in this world or the next will a female come close to achieving such things.  Men would pound you into the ground for just stepping foot on the field.  You will never compare, so give it up.  Show up to the field at 5 and I will prove it to your dumb ass.

                                                        A concerned friend’_


“I can’t believe this…” Kiya mumbles to herself reading the note several times feeling almost sick to her stomach.  She clenches the note in her hand as she swings her bat in lazy circles.  “I’ll show them…” she mumbles heading for the batting cages for a little bit of practice before the meeting.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 27, 2008)

The school paper was abuzz with activity. Reporters were submitting their stories to their editors, papers were being printed out, and several students were checking the room of the chief editor for explosives.

"Damnit, why does Oressa-sempai have to make us do this!?" A student grumbled as he inspected the bookcase for miniature explosives.

"Don't complain. It's the only way we're ever going to get into the school paper." Another student said, placing several papers on top of the chief editor's desk.

"Is everything safe?" A nervous voice asked from behind a glass door.

"Yes, Oressa-sempai, you can go inside now." A relieved sigh came from behind the glass door, and a young woman went inside. She was quite beautiful, with cloud-like white hair and strange, flower-like irises. She wore the standard high school uniform, with a flower brooch on her left bosom.

"Good. You may leave now." After expulsing the 2 students, Oressa inspected the papers placed on her desk. "Ah, the new stories for tomorrow's paper. Should be interesting."

"Shin Yagami; Hot Student or Hottest Student?"

"Shin Yagami's fans build statue of football star in his honor."

"How to style your hair like Shin Yagami."

"Yagami Shin..Yagami Shin... Yagami Shin..." Irritated by the proposed headlines Oressa storms out of her office and looks at her staff. "Why are all these stories about Yagami Shin!?" She asked furiously. A lone writer stood up and began to tell Oressa their explanation. "It's Shin Yagami! Is there any need for an explanation, Sempai?" Oressa tried very hard not to punch the Shin Yagami fangirl to the face. "These stories are all rejected, except for the one about his hair. That goes to the lifestyle section." 

After delivering her decision, Oressa leaves the office, still furious. "That Shin Yagami...he's trying to take my paper away from me and make it a magazine about him! Well, he won't do that on my watch!" Oressa stormed through the hallways, not caring if she bumped anyone.

Inside the science lab, a young man brooded as he waited for class to start."Aniki..." He muttered, looking solemnly at his drill-shaped necklace.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

Saito arrives at the Football Stadium and realizes he is early he sighs and decides that he should do some laps intill the person comes to give him his prize.He runs down to the field and heads to a goal post.He smiles as he uses his thumb to wipe his nose and then he begans running,he runs back and forth across the field about 6 times and then plops down in the middle of the field using his sleeve to wipe the sweat from his head."Those Prize people better get here quick" he says breathing heavily.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

Across Town, Miles away from the school, an old alarm clock goes off in the early morning. Kenzo springs up and turns the alarm off as he steps out of bed. He grabs his school uniform, and throws it on. It is completely sloppy compared to the way that it is meant to be worn but Kenzo doesn't care, it is suprising that he didn't put it on backwards.

He walks into the kitchen as he finishes putting on his uniform, "Good morning big brother!" his younger sister Kana says, happily preparing breakfast, "Want some toast?" 

"Uh, sure, I'll throw a piece in." He puts a piece of bread in the toaster, and then heads to the door. He throws on his shoes, ties them up sloppily, then ties a red headband around his forehead, "You know they'll yell at you to take that off brother." He ignores his sister's remark and puts on his fingerless gloves, "Alright, gota' go, see yah Kana." He says as he jets out the door.

"Brother you forgot your-" She is interupted by the toast popping out of the toaster, "Toast..." She sighs and takes it out, saving it for later.

Their apartment is on the second floor, but Kenzo doesn't bother to go down the stairs. He leaps off, grabs onto a pipe and swings onto the next rooftop. He continues to jump from roof to roof, occasionally doing flips in between. One of the neighbors pop their heads out, "You annoying monkey! Get a freakin' bike already and get off my roof!!!!"

Kenzo ignores the grumpy man and keeps going. "Crap, crap, hurry up!" He says as he slides down one of the gutters and begins to run through the streets. He gets to a staircase and slides down the railing, then jumps off and begins to run as fast as he can. 

After more running and jumping he finally spots the school. He takes a step and then leaps into the air, he pushes off of the top of the wall that surrounds the school and flips over it. He rushes into the school, he looks around but none of the students can be seen, "Come on, not again, not again." He rushes down the hallway, and spots his homeroom. He approaches the door but hears a sound that makes his heart stop, the bell ringing. He opens the door seconds after and the teacher stares at him, as do the rest of the class because he is a complete mess from his run to the school.

"Again Hanabishi..." The teacher says looking at him dissappointedly but not exactly suprised, "Sigh, you have detention, again, same time as always. Take a seat, and fix yourself up, it's an embaressment to our school. Take that headband off, you know the dress code."

Kenzo ignores him as he takes a seat, ignoring the snickerings of his classmates as he walks down the rows. "Ah, Hanabishi I almost forgot, you got this letter." The teacher drops it on his desk, he looks at it curiously. He figures that it's another invitiation from the Gymnastics Team to join them, but he opens it anyway.

_Need money quick? Well I've got a well paying job, but I'm not sure if a street rat like you could handle it. If your interested meet me at the Football Field at 5._

"Why you little..." He says quietly to himself, he considers not going at all, he is in no mood to fight another pompous jock that thinks he's a tough guy. However it mentions money, and he thinks of his little sister so he decides to go, "It's right after detention anyway, I guess I could stop by..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

Oressa was now inside the school archery range, practicing her sharpshooting skills. A group of students watched as the chief editor effortlessly shot each target at its center with little effort. "Wow, Oressa-sempai is so good." An amazed freshman said. After practice and a change of clothes Oressa returned to the school paper's office. Inside, she heard the chuckling and the perverted looks of her fellow journalists. Some of them even shot her an angry gaze. "Hmmm...has the coup to take over my paper begun?" She thought. After having her office inspected Oressa entered it. On her desk was a note, with the face of Shin Yagami on it. She picked up the paper, and began to read it.

"_Oressa, I'm taking over the school paper and making it a magazine dedicated to me. If you want to stop me, go to the football field at 5. I'll be waiting._"

Oressa was furious. She ripped the paper apart, and screamed loudly. "I knew that sneaky bastard was planning something! Well, he'll realize that Oressa Mortis is not someone you should fight!" For a moment, Oressa thought of the situation before her. "This could be a trap...then again that Yagami can only think up of strategies involving his fangirls...or perhaps that's what he wants me to think?" Oressa leaves her office, and looks at her subordinates. "Well people, leave all your stories to your editors. They'll inspect the stories if they're worth putting in the paper." The chief editor stormed off, heading towards the football field. "This is pretty risky, but I have no choice. It looks like I have to approach this directly." 

It was afternoon. The biology lab was empty, save for a single young man who was cleaning the beakers. As he put the beakers back in place, he saw a note placed next to a microscope. "Oh, what's this?" He opened it and began to read its contents.

"_Trias. I'm someone who knew your Aniki. Meet me at the football field at 5 _"

The young man's eyes lighted up. "Someone who knows Aniki? Maybe this guy knows where he is... or maybe it's just someone pulling a prank..." Trias hesitated for a moment. If this were a prank, he wouldn't mind, since most people will forget about it anyway. But if this person actually knew where his Aniki is... 

"I'm taking this chance." Trias said to himself, running towards the football field.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

Kenzo walked out of the room, holding two notes in his hand. One offered a mysterious job for him, the other was his detention slip. "Mrs Mouri's room, uh, great." 

He entered and took a seat, he looked around the room and spotted a familair face. Okajima Ran, she was on the gymnastics team, who were desperately trying to get Kenzo to join them, but he always refused. He thought it was a waste of his time.

The clock finally struck 5 and they were released from their 2 hours of prison. Kenzo looked at the note, "Crap, I better not be late again." He looks back at Ran for a moment, but then turned away and headed to the field.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 28, 2008)

Xing was there already looking for the person who sent the note to her and spinning her tonfas in her hands "where is that jerk" she was heard muttering as she stood there.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 28, 2008)

Azzurro paused as he passed by Namimori Middle School. He had had nothing to do for the entirety of the time he had been here, as the Yakuza were mostly unaware of the aspects of the mafia that he specialized in, and he had little hope of finding honest work, having never done anything similar in his life. Thankfully, he had the foresight to bring money on this little trip to Japan, but he was still nowhere near accomplishing his objective here. This country had been the birthplace of the legendary Vongola X and where he had gathered his guardians. The exact location was not something that most people were interested in, but the place had always held a sort of attraction to Azzurro, and he had heard that there would be some important events taking place in Japan during one of his mercenary jobs. 

Having learned of this piece of information, Azzurro had done some investigation of his own and discovered the birthplace of Vongola X in Japan. There appeared to be no more links left to the mafia boss after the Vongola X had left, perhaps because he did not want the place prosecuted because of its connection to him. Nevertheless, Azzurro felt that this place was as good a place as any to start his mini-pilgrimage to Japan, as he had no idea where the events would he had learned of would unfold. 

Azzurro frowned as he scratched his head; that information was really much too vague. Maybe he should have done more investigating, but his initial attempts had turned up fruitless, and he felt that whatever it was, it was probably too important for someone as lowly as him to discover it. Well, putting that aside for now, he might as well explore the school. Since he wasn't wearing a uniform, he would stand out too much, and he wasn't keen on getting booted out for being suspicious. Concentrating, Azzurro sent all of the wave energy in his body to the ring on his foot, and orange flames flared up inside the box.

One second was all he needed with his enhanced speed. Gravity affected a human body by pulling it downwards at roughly 9.8 metres per second, but Azzurro's speed with Chariots of Helios activated far exceeded this, and he quickly sprinted up alongside a wall. This was a little risky, but he was going too quickly for a normal human's motion recognition speed anyway. He leapt over the railing and jumped on the rooftop, deactivating his box as he did so.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok detention was over, and Ran was leaving Mrs Mouri's room, and walking towards the football pitch of Namimori High. Her headphones blaring and her face looking down at her feet, just casually walking down there, it was already 5:01 but she wasn't gonna turn up early anyhow.

"Grrr I wonder what this asshole looks like, who he is, so I can tear him a new one for always one upping me online."

When Ran reached the pitch there was a bunch of people there, but she couldn't tell which one had sent the letter to her, she scanned the area. Nope she couldn't pick this bastard out of the crowd. Ran could see Hanabishi was also waiting around. The gymnastics team had tried hard to get him to join, but he refused, he didn't know how lucky he was, Ran on the other hand was forced to go.

"Oi Hanabishi! What are you doing here?"

------------
Elsewhere Sora was sitting down at his friends house, currently engaging in a match of Pro 6. Sora was winning of course.

"Sora how come you are so good at this, your like awesome at every game we play."

Sora just shrugged, he had no intent to tell them that he was a hardcore gamer. 
"Dunno its just easy you know"
"Fuck you Sora!"
"Fuck you back, Shinji!"

Sora sat back and continued to play and win. It was approaching 5 o clock, and Sora remembered that letter he had got.

_Sora,
I know who you are and your talents, and is willing to make you and offer you can't refuse. Access to highly advanced technology where you can have full reign and control over its development and implications. Interested? Join me at the Namimori High football pitch at 5

_Although that was a once in a life time offer for Sora, every bone in his body said it was a trap a set up, but then again if they knew about him then something had to be legit, and better to check it out anyways. But that one part of Sora that made him cling to normality and hide his true self made him crunch up the paper and through it in the bin, and continue playing his game.

"What was that Sora?"

"Nothing, just some dumb note I found earlier"

After they finished playing Pro, the started to play Rainbow 6, and Sora as always was the leader.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

After hitting more than a few balls with her trusty bat Kiya was feeling much better.  “I won’t let someone like that ruin things…” she said with a smile as she put her earphones on.  She began to slowly skate back toward the school heading for the football pitch as she began to sing again.  “Waking up to see that everything is okay, the first time in my life and now it‘s great…“ Kiya skated lazily her bat held loosely in he right hand, she swung it in slow gentle circles as she weaved in out of the other people walking through town.

She arrived to see a few people standing around and was slightly confused.  “What…this guy wants an audience?” Kiya mumbled to her self as she moved closer she spun as she slowed taking a deep breath almost meditating as she began to sing again.  “Listen to your heart…when he’s calling for you…listen to your heart….there’s nothing else you can do…” Kiya sings then looks at the people gathered.  She comes to a slow stop putting the top of the wooden bat on the ground and laying her hands on the other end as she relaxed and waited for the guy to approach her.  “I don’t know where your going…and I don’t know why…” she sings quietly to herself as she waits.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

Kenzo looked over at the girl as she approached him, _"What is she stalking me, detention now this stupid field?"_ He thought to himself. He thought that maybe Ran had gotten the job invitation, which meant that they would be working together or competeing together, and he knew that he needed this job more.

"I'm here for some job interview. Or to kick some guy's ass if it ends up that way..." He says the last part quietly but she most likely heard him anyway, "What about you, didn't think you would ever show up to play football, so why're you here?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Ran looked at Hanabishi, "Who says I don't play football, but anyways I am here to settle a score with some guy, he invited me here for a showdown. Believe me, I am gonna kick his ass real good!"

Ran smacked her fist into her open hand, and made a very sadistic smile. Ran normally a quite or timid girl around people she didn't know, but she knew Hanabishi and this had to do with gaming so she was more herself now.

Ran still wondered who this DragonlegsX was, she had pegged him for someone who wouldn't show no matter what, but she had to wait and see how this would turn out. 
---------------------


Sora's friends now extremely tired of losing to Sora, decided it was time to leave Shinji's house, and Sora left with them. It was now half 5, and as Sora lived in the opposite direction he had to pass by the school by himself. 

Sora really having nothing else to do, wanted to at least see what was happening so he went into the school grounds, but not onto the football pitch like the others, but rather behind the ball shed, and waited to see who had sent him the note and if they would show up, wanted to at least know who was behind this all, with no intent of revealing himself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

Shin had been sentenced to laundry duty for the day, inside the storage room that belonged to the football team was a washing machine and a clothes-dryer that was used to wash the football jerseys and what else belonged to the school team, though the coach wasn't above putting his own dirty laundry along with that belonging to the team....He still hadn't learned to operate the washing machinery after his divorce three years ago.

Shin sighed before closing his eyes and using Taro's, the smartmouthed goalie. gloves to pick up a whole bunch of dirty underwear belonging to the coach and with a disgusted expression on his face he threw them in the washer after the rest of the laundry had been placed in the dryer......No, way in hell he was going to wear clothing that had been in the same washer with those stinky briefs and socks.

Feeling dirty and in need of some fresh air he decided to head back the school's changing rooms so that he could get himself cleaned up but as he exited the building he noticed a large group of people standing around....He could recognize a few of them, even from a distance and they had no business on his football pitch so he intended to kick them off the pitch before taking that well deserved shower.

"Practice has been over a while now!"He yelled at them as he walked up to them, he was wearing an tracksuit in the school colors with the school symbol, the team's mascot and the number "21" on it, each team member had one of these and they all had their own number on it, together with their last name on the back and that of their sponsor's on the front.
"Will all you fan girls and fan boys go home already, seriously you're ruining the grass like that."He had no idea of course that they weren't here to do "fan" like things and instead were waiting for whatever had been promised them.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

“I am a superstar…with a big, big house and a big, big car…” Kiya sang as she skated lazy circles waiting for her ‘concerned friend’, until Shin came out.  She knew who he was who didn’t.  He was the one all the girls seemed to fawn over.  “Fan girl?” she said letting the song fade from her mind as she rolled her eyes.  “Oh damn…” Kiya said chuckling as she shook her head continuing to swing her bat loosely.  “In his wildest dreams…” she said through her laughter.  “A bit full of yourself aren’t you?”  Kiya said to him with a smirk not moving from where she was on the track having not wanted to step on the grass with her skates and getting the blades stuck in her wheels.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

"Will all you fan girls and fan boys go home already, seriously you're ruining the grass like that." A student in a track suit yells at the group.

Kenzo glares at him, he knows who this student is, hell everyone does. Shin Yagami, a mega jock. He looks around at the group of people, who would pretty much never be together in a group like this normally. 

He doesn't know how they feel about this guy but Kenzo, although quiet in school, never lets anyone push him around, "Look, I don't care how many touchdowns you've scored, how many teams your captain of, or "how you do your hair.""

He pauses and begins to walk forward, "I've got a very important meeting here, and I'm not gona' let your ass throw me out because your afraid that your grass will get messed up..." He says starring at the school's star athlete.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Ran standing next to Hanabishi, not wanting to start anything with Shin herself, just nodded in agreement to Hanabishi's rant.

To her Shin was a pompous stuck up little shit, that she would love to beat down.

--------------

Sora still watching from the sidelines, quickly cottoned on that the other kids were obviously waiting for something themselves. So he decided to walk down to them. Sora made his way onto the pitch and spoke. 
"Cool it Yagami its not all about you, I bet these people are waiting for something important here, no?" He said looking around at his peers.

So far he could spot, Okajima, Hanabishi, Asasame and a few others.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

That weird bandana wearing idiot was the first to approach him, Shin didn't know him all that well but had seen him perform insane stunts many times, Shin encountered him quite a few times while the bandana guy was climbing trough the urban jungle and Shin was on his beloved Vespa.

"Look, I don't care how many touchdowns you've scored."

"Touchdowns?"He repeated in annoyance, his right eyebrow twitching in annoyance......If there was one this Shin hated then it was the fact those stupid Americans had ruined the glorious name of his beloved Footbal by calling their glorified rugby "American Football" and he would be damned if he or any of his team mates called his divine sport.......Soccer......He shuddered at the thought before his anger awakened again by Kenzo's next words.


"how many teams your captain of."

Was he mocking him, as if Shin was part of anything but the greatest sports team in the school, hell did this guy even know who Shin was, he could only be found playing football.

"or how you do your hair."

"My hair?"OK, now he had gone too far.Making fun of his hair was something that couldn't be forgiven and got ready to this monkey's ass.

"Let's how flexible you are after I kicked you in the teeth."Though the legendary saying. "Shove my foot up your ass." Might've been more appropriate at the time he had no intention of dirtying his cleats like that and so he decided against saying that.

But someone intervened and while Sora said."Cool it Yagami its not all about you, I bet these people are waiting for something important here, no?"His fellow students pulled him away from Kenzo.

"What the hell are you talking about!"He replied, still very pissed off."Seriously, I have no idea what you guys have been smoking but around this hour there ain't nothing to find around here."


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Sora looked at Shin, "Yagami, once again cool it, you don't know why these people are here, its only 5pm so I don't know what you mean about 'this hour', but they have their reasons to be here, just like I do. So if you got a problem, lets sort it out."

Sora didn't like confrontation, but it was part of his diguise, to act normal to be normal he had to act like a normal pretty boy would act, all high and mighty. Sora knew Shin didn't bluff or act his way out of his interactions like he did, but Sora somehow had a rep despite never actually hurting anyone, he just hoped it worked this time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

"Yeah whatever reasons you people might have, go somewhere else and play your kiddie games there."He replied in annoyance, the school and especially this part should've been deserted by now, most classes ended around 4 though the occasional student could be seen rushing home after detention but this many people here on his pitch this late in the afternoon was unheard off.

He snorted at that last comment made by Sora, it was the wrong time to push Shin like that since Kenzo had pissed him off already."I do happen to have a problem, so if you want to sort it out I'll kick your ass before I kick that of Kenzo and anyone else's that insists on sticking around here any longer."

In the distance Platina sighed from her observational spot in the tree, well the future boss was doing a great job at pissing off his potential guardians.She needed to begin the next phase of her plan right away and so after taking a deep breath she used that ability inherited from Mokuro, the six paths, deciding on the first path and she concentrated on constructing a real illusion a little in front of the group she had lured on to the pitch.

When a few people started to say things like."Where did those guys come from."And"What the hell is wrong with their clothing?"

Shin turned around and spotted a small group of rather oddly dressed men, they were older then any of the group here and obviously didn't belong her.The weird thing about their clothing was that...Well it just appeared as if they were trying a little too hard to be stylish and cool, with their tight leather jackets, scarfs while it was much too warm for it, and designer sun glasses.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They look like those guys from that Jizzed in my pants SNL skit for those that have seen that one.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

Saito just sat on the field looking at all the people as they talked to on another.He didn't care much for what they had to say he just wanted his prize.He was becoming impatient his foot started to twitch as he saw more and more people show up.Then he began to get suspicious and he looked around."Are these people here for some kind of prize to? Are they gonna take my prize?" when Shin arrived was about the time Saito jumped up his fists clenched as he looked to all the people."THE PRIZE IS MINE!!!" he yelled his eyes on fire and a strange aura around his body.Then he blinked a little as he saw the strange people appear,he pushed his way threw the people to make it to the front."Ahh Ahh you must be the people with my prize"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

"Let's how flexible you are after I kicked you in the teeth." Shin said in a threatening voice.

Kenzo couldn't help but let out a chuckle, "Oh anything but my teeth!" After getting past his pathetic threat he couldn't help but sigh as he realized that it was happening again. Kenzo had already fought and beat atleast half of the jocks in the school, sometimes because they were just jerks and decided to pick a fight on the quiet kid, and sometimes it was because Kenzo let his mouth run off. It was usually the latter.

"Come on tough guy, I'll kick your ass the same way I did when the stupider half of your teammates decided to pick a fight with me. Yea, take notes, kick your ass is a lot scarier than kick you in the teeth." He adjusted his gloves and prepared to fight, "Too bad the entire school will be pissed at me for taking their star jock out for the season, good thing I don't give a shit..."

Their fight was interupted by a group of strangely dressed men approaching them, "Are these those fan boys you were expecting to be here?" Kenzo directs at Shin.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Ran looks at the guys, dressed oddly and strangely, and walks up to them. "Hey is any of you guys DragonlegsX! I'm looking for him." She asked with a faint annoyance in her voice.   

Sora looked back at the girl who had said that, it was Okajima, "Did you say DragonlegsX?"  Ran turned from the crazy looking guys and at Sora, she had never spoken to Sora before, he was far too popular to talk to her, but this time he started the convo. "Yea I did, what of it?"  Sora thought this over, Okajima was looking for him but he had to be sure why. 

"Why are are you looking for him?"  Ran although Sora was asking weird questions decided to answer him quickly. "He sent me a note to meet here at 5 ok?" 

"Wait what, I never sent a note to any..."  Ran tilted her head to the side, and her jaw dropped.   "Shit shit shit shit shit! I best be going now." Sora turned to leave, leave quickly.  But before he could get far, he bumped straight into those weird looking guys. "Sorry about that, could you excuse me please?"


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 28, 2008)

Azzurro sat down comfortably on the rooftop and observed the people on the football field. They appeared to be amateurs and ordinary school students, at the very least, since they had not noticed his presence despite him being fairly close by. He was still unable to hide his presence, that being a skill that he figured came with experience, a valuable commodity that he still lacked.

Suddenly, a bunch of men appeared on the field next the group of students, decked out in weird and strange outfits. Azzurro's eyes widened and a bead of sweat slid down the side of his head in shock. "An illusion, I would say. The sudden appearance of phenomenon usually heralds this power, but I can't see through it at all, so it means nothing even if I know it's an illusion. There's someone a lot more powerful than me or any of these students here..."

Calming down slightly, Azzurro figured that he would stand no chance against someone who could make such powerful illusions, and aggression was not the way to go. For now, he would continue observing. Should the person want him for something, he or she would seek him out naturally. The students on the pitch now appeared to be confronting the men, confirming that they had no knowledge about the mafia world. 

"Well, if anything goes too out of control, I'll lend them a hand, I guess," Azzurro muttered to himself. This was quite some trouble indeed, to go up against a mist user, especially since he was bad at negotiating, which was his only likely way of confronthing the mist user.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

"Oi what the hell are you doing to my school mates.I don't care if you have a prize or not I won't let you do that" as he said this he ran forward throwing a few jabs at the mans face but the man easily dodged the punches,he released Sora's shoulder and then struck Saito in the stomach with both hands.This caused Saito to stumble back some and fall to his knees coughing and spitting quiet a bit."W....Wh...What the hell are these guys....there not just some weird old people" he said coughing again.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Sora narrowed his eyes, after watching what had just happened, the hand on his shoulder and the how quickly the dispatched Shin, they were far too strong to be normal, if a quick glance at their body figure was enough to tell anything. 

Sora's eyes returned to normal, best to play it safe he thought.
"Well Yagami, looks like your on your ass, and I don't remember giving you permission to call me by my first name, were you raised in a barn."

Sora then turned his gaze back to the guy who grabbed his shoulder.
"Look guy, I have no beef here, so why don't you just go, and let me go the person I was waiting for didn't show after all." 

Sora paused, maybe these guys were connected somehow they appeared out of nowhere and were incredibly strong, the kind of stuff only high level tech could grant.

Now Sora was not as strong as the hype, nor had he any knowledge of martial arts, but he had to do something.

"Please can you get off this pitch, your starting to bother me!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Kiya pulled her headphones off as she listened to what people were saying.  “Oh come on…no reason to fight…” she said with a sigh swing her bat in a pendulum fashion.  “You don’t own this field Shin…” she began to say when those creepy guys showed up.  Kiya scowled as she watched them approach and the others rush forward.  She was impressed when the guy caught Shin’s foot knowing how strong a kick the guy had not to mention fend off the others that ran forward.  “Hhhmmm…interesting…” Kiya mumbled as the grip on her bat tightened.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2008)

Kenzo watched as the men that believed themselves to be the alpha males of the school rushed in and failed, "I had no idea that there were so many push overs in this school. Especially you Shin, how could you kick a field goal when you couldn't even kick these clowns. I mean, just look at the way they're dressed."

One of the men stepped forward, "It's perfectly normal nothing wrong with me."

Kenzo didn't wait for him to finish what he was saying, he rushed foward, went into a handstand and then pushed off of the ground delivering a kick to the man's face. Blood began to trickle down his face, "But we're going to need a clean up, on isle 3." 

He grabs Kenzo's leg before he can pull it back and then tosses him backwards. He tumbles back and then gets back on his feet. He is forced to limp for a moment because of the damage done to his leg, "What the hell are these guys."


----------



## Solaela (Dec 28, 2008)

Xing walked over to the group, normally she wouldn't talk to people but she needed to know who was going to be on the receveing end of her tonfas

"Oi!" she said having a lack of social skills "Some moron sent me a note complaining about my hair, and that I should meet them here...was it one of you!?"


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

Eliot hastily unraveled his bow tie at the neck, glancing at the clock every few moments. "Well, it looks like I'll have to arrive fashionably late." he mused, slipping out of his work attire and into school clothes. He shook his head to loosen it up (though there was nothing wrong with being well groomed, there was a risk of being accused of being too snobbish and concerned about appearance at a high school, even if it _was_ part of his job to be preened). Folding his suit, pants, and vest, he placed it in his cubby before grabbing hold of his bag on the bench and exiting the casino in a mild jog. He rummaged in his pocket to pull out a note, instructing him to head to one of the sports field.

"I _should_ be going to class instead to check in, but..." he murmured. Opting to follow the note out of greater interest, he picked up the pace to head towards the school.

-----

Upon Eliot's arrival, he slowed to horse's trot at school grounds where a considerable number of students seemed to gather outside. Noise bustled from within the crowd, prompting his attention as he made his way to the group. There was a kick of dirt, and he was taken by surprise at the small tussle between two boys. He raised an eyebrow and muttered to no one in particular, "The note invited me to watch a school fight?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

"Ok that was weird."He mumbled to himself, there was something off about these guys....Other then them just being retards but he couldn't quite put his finger on it, he just got a weird vibe from but he could worry about that later.At this moment not only did that one guy casually block his kick, one that Shin was very proud of but so far several attempts of other "athletes", and he was using the term loosely, but it was almost as if these weirdos were playing around here.

So far a highly acrobatic kick and a flurry pf punchescoming from a talented were easily evaded.....OK well other then those two, they had Sora and a few other guys that probably couldn't fight and.....Girls......Why they hadn't ran away already was lost upon him but he sure as hell hoped they wouldn't embarrass themselves by trying to fight in a men's battle.

?You don?t own this field Shin??One of those girls called, she was gripping a bat tightly and Shin simply sighed upon seeing this.
"Sweetheart I'll give you some attention later, for now just don't interfere."

"Well Yagami, looks like your on your ass, and I don't remember giving you permission to call me by my first name, were you raised in a barn."

"No, need to get lippy....Asshole."He replied annoyed as he got up and jumped up and down a few times to warm himself up."You were just standing there like a bitch so I thought I would help you,after all I wouldn't want to see a lady harmed on my watch."


Though Platina wasn't nearly done and as she was bobbing her head up and down while her favourite song was on repeat, she made her illussions split up and test these candidates some more....They all dissapointed her and in particular the Vongola was no where near being battle ready.

"Take your hand and skip the names."The one that came after Shin said, he swung a punch at Shin but the midfielder managed to evade it by stepping back and then quickly stepping to the side dodging an upwards kick by the weirdo."No need for the silly games."

Shin attempted a few low kicks and a few landed on his opponent but that wasn't going to get him anywhere and it happened several times that the man got a few hits on Shin, though over time he got a better grip on the man's fighting style and he got better and better at dodging them, it slowly started to feel as if he could almost feel where the next attack would come from.

Well though he wasn't going to admit it he was going to need some help with this guy, if someone could distract this guy long enough for him to land a couple of high kicks he could move on to the next one since it seemed like things would have to be solved by him.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Sora watched as Yagami his rival was failing at landing and decent blows on this guy, not that Sora was a fighter or even liked to fight. But he though nows a good a time as any to build a rep as the one to save Yagami's ass.

Sora turned to Hanabishi, he hadn't talked to him before, but he knew of him. 
"Dude are you alright, if your leg is hurting too much just back down!"

And then Sora turned back to Shin and the guy he was fighting.
"Need some help Yagami?"

But as he was about to jump in and help Shin, he felt a punch across his face, and he landed on the ground hard. The guy was standing over him saying more song lyrics but Sora couldn't hear them properly as his ears were ringing. The guy above him was ready to crash a leg down onto Sora's stomach. 

"Hands off Asshole, he's mine!" 
Sora could hear that loud and clear as Ran just vaulted over this guy and tried to parry the kick out the way. Ran dodged the first kick and then the next punch, jumping and flipping around the field evading the attacks, while Sora sat there in amazement.

"Ahhhhhhhhhhh!" Ran screamed in pain as kick made contact with her arm, knocking her off balance and her headphones falling from her head. The loud rhythmic beats, one after the other after the other. 

Sora now was a bit angry, but also surprised, this Ran girl at least knew somewhat of the real Sora and still decided to help him and now she was hurt. 

"I've tried to keep my cool, but now you've made me mad!"

Sora charged at the gun, and landed back on the floor, he tried over and over, until he was bloody and bruised. "Fuck..."


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

Eliot watched as the short haired girl fell to the ground, injured by the boy's kick. He continued to observe as more people joined the fray, and it seemed that the brown haired jock was the center of attention. "That's not very nice, hitting people like that." He pouted a little, but did nothing to interfere. It was his first day back, but he never really noticed the students to be so violent. Then again, maybe that was in comparison to the sneaky atmosphere of the casino he worked at.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

By the time Oressa had arrived at the football field, many people were already gathered. She would have arrived earlier, had she not mistook an unfamiliar student for a knife-wielding maniac.

On the field she saw several people, including Shin Yagami. Rage filled Oressa's mind, and because of this she did not notice the strange looking men behind Shin and the others. "Shin Yagami how dare you steal my newspaper!?" She yelled.

At the edge of the field, Trias was watching the events unfold before him. No one had noticed him enter the field, to his slight dismay. "I wonder who those guys are..." He thought, looking at the strange men that just arrived.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

Kiya’s eye began to twitch.  “Give me attention later?  Oh you have got to be kidding me.“  Kiya sighed.  “Alright.  Now that was uncalled for!”  Kiya snapped as she watched the fight.   She didn’t care what was going on but she felt her anger build at the thought of them damaging the football captain.  “We have a shot at the title this year.  I don’t care what happens to him but we aren’t going to lose because he has to sit out yet again!”  Kiya snapped as she sped forward.  As she neared she readied her stance and swung hoping to catch him across the back with it.  Not only did he move but she got slammed from the side, her normally quick reflexes failing her as she sprawled out in the grass.  “Damn!”  Kiya said hitting the ground.  “Now what the hell…” she mumbled as she began to regain her feet.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

Eliot's jaw slacked just slightly in awe. "What an impressive show. Is this a martial arts club exhibition? But they're not in uniform..." He smiled as he leaned against a fence, watching the brawl ensue as more people dove in. In a good-natured but half-joking voice, Eliot asked the people who weren't involved in the fight, "Who do you think will win? I'm not sure who to place my bets on." He smiled, eyes glazing over the boys and girls who were fighting.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

Saito shook his head as he slowly stood up,he was just tossed back as if he was nothing.As he thought about this he slowly unbuttoned his white school shirt,after he finished he moved his hand outward and got into a defensive stance."Alright The Rising Star of Namimori High Kuno Saito won't be pushed aside like a child" he turned to the side to see Shin was having some trouble.He smirked as he made his way over to Shin "Need a hand here,Football!" he yelled as he swung with a right hook towards the opponents face.The opponent moved back but he hoped it would help with some kind of opening.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

Shin was in the zone, he hadn't been hit for a while now, he had gotten his opponent's style down and dodged one punch after another and countered with the occasional kick, Shin was going....

"Shin Yagami how dare you steal my newspaper!?"

"What the hell is she tal..."He never managed to finish that sentence as got hit, right on the jaw, rather hard and and stumbled around for a few seconds trying hard to keep his balance, he had never been punched that hard in his life.Damn that cloudhaired nuttjob, he was doing so good until she distracted him.

It was then that it was Kiya's turn to shout at him, though Shin's head was slightly spinning he could hear her say yelling at him first, before directing her anger towards Andy and attempting to take a swing at him....Sadly she missed and then got hit herself, ending briefly on the grass before she stumbled back on her feet.

Next was Saito, Shin was just about to go in for another attempt at Andy, the football captain had regained his composure and didn't sit back when Saito provided the distraction.As Saito missed and Any stepped aside before going in for the counter Shin came in from the side, jumping up and then going for a kick with his favored left leg, this time it connected right in the face of Andy and the boy-band member's was knocked off his feet and fell on his back.

"That took long enough."He mumbled as he lifted his left foot a little above the ground and shook it several times, that seriously hurt though probably not as painful for Shin as it was for Andy. 
"You ok......Baseball girl?" he didn't know her all too well but then again he was bad with names, outside of the people he had been in classes with for several year or had been his team mates he referred to almost everyone by the nicknames he used when he mentally referred to them.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

Oressa watched with satisfaction as Shin went down on the ground, hit hard by the strange men who appeared a short while ago. "That felt good." She thought. Oressa continued to watch the others fight and could see that they were being badly beaten. She considered calling a teacher to help, but she realized that this would make a perfect story for the paper. Besides, if anything went wrong, she had the principal and the police on speed dial. 

She took out a gold notebook from her backpack and began to write down what was happening."This is great! Everyone in school will love to read this!" 

Meanwhile Trias continued to watch the fight from the sidelines. He saw one of the thugs charge at Oressa, who did not notice him, as she was busy writing down everything. "Hey!" Before the thug could hit her, Trias struck him from the side with a tackle. Oressa quickly realized that she too was a target, and quickly took out her cellphone. "This is bad." She thought.

As for Trias, the thug had focused his attention on him, and because of that the young man was being chased around in a comedic fashion. "HEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!" He yelled. The brief burst of bravado that fueled him to protect Oressa had apparently ran out.


----------



## Serp (Dec 28, 2008)

Sora was face down on the floor, it hurt him to think if he were to die here he would be dying a fraud. Fuck Sora didn't like this one bit, that girl Okajima, the one who now knew his alias, was hurt because of him. 

Sora jumped up and ran towards the guys that had knocked him down, barging into him, with full force. 

"ARGH!!" 

Sora's barge hit him square in the chest knocking the air out of him. 

Ran on the floor looked up at Sora as even though he had taken the beating of a life time, had gotten up and still attacked the guy. 

"DLX! go for it!"

That was what Sora needed, Okajima referred to him as he alias and it was positive, he suddenly got a burst of energy and punched the guy in the face, with a mighty forceful punch.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 29, 2008)

Shark looked down the hall at his school he just got out of detention. "Better put my stuff away and head home.... And of course I get the to hour detention while every one else normally gets one." He sighed he only saw a student here and there some still in detention others leaving. He walked up to his locker and threw his books in and slammed it shut. 

"Mom I bet is worried..." He sighed walking off when he heard a voice. "Uh this fell out of your locker.." A boy said handing him a letter. "Thanks?" Shark said as the boy ran off and out of the school. Shark looked down at the letter opening it up.

_Shark you are not top dog here at this school nothign close to it!
You want a real fight meet me at teh football field a 5 tonight.

From, The top dog._

Shark had a look of anger on his face. "This guy wants a fight he is gonna get it!" Shark looked at his watch. "Six! Damn it!" He ran out of the fall and outside cracking his knuckles. He looked to the left and ran off that way toward the Field which he soon got too. "Alright Come on out Shark is here!" He said looking around to see a group trying to beat up some weird guys. "What the hell are you guys doing!" He yelled looking around.

shark ran up closer to see some of teh school stars like Shin. "What the hell! Shin? What if he gets hurt he well be out all season! The idiot I would like to see him get hurt and I would do it myself if he wasn't already fighting."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2008)

Kiya nodded as she grabbed her bat.  “I’m fine…” she growled, cringing at the name he gave her.  "Figures you wouldn't know someones name..." she said then glared looking at the guy that had slammed her from the side.  She smirked slightly as she watched him get slammed in the face.  Kiya looked around seeing someone being chased.  “This I can handle…” She said moving forward on quick feet.  Kiya brought her bat back and swung as she neared the guy and crouched.  ‘WHAP’ Her bat slammed across his knees making him stumble but not before a fist slammed into her cheek sending her flying.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

As Kiya flew back, Eliot blocked her from going further by catching her shoulders. "Careful!" he said cheerfully. He nudged her back up with a pat. "It's getting quite rowdy." Inside he wondered why no teachers had come out to break up the fight yet, but he wasn't that concerned. Nobody was getting killed, so it was alright.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 29, 2008)

Xing normally didn't join fights that didn't involve her but she hated being ignored like he was being right then. 

"That does it!" she yelled before running in and takeing a swipe at Shin spinning the tonfa out as she went.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2008)

Kenzo ignored the comment about him being too injured to fight, "Yea right, like I'll let this muscle headed jerk get all the action here." He charges at another one of the boy band members, but this time does not go for an attack just yet, "I can't make the same mistake twice," He looked at his leg, and the man's hand print was imprinted in his pants, "I'll just see how he ticks."

The man threw a flurry of punches at Kenzo but he avoided them all rather easily, his reflexes had become amazing from all of his stunts. He has needed to make some quick movements to save his own life before. 

He looks around as he dodges attacks, "Crap, nothing I can use to my advantage on this stupid field..." He then looks down and smirks. He ducks under a punch and then loosens his shoe. He then flings it up and it smacks the unsuspecting singer in the face, "There!" He sends an elbow to his face and then trips him with his leg. 

He leaps in the air and attempts to stomp on the man's face as he lies on the floor, but he quickly rolls out of the way and grabs his leg as it hits the floor, "Get off pal!" He relaxes his legs and then holds himself up in a hand stand, which allows him to get his leg out. He does a few flips backwards and regains his stance. The man gets up and regains his own stance, "This'll be annoying..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

Even someone like Cissinei needed a rest now and again. In a tavern up the street from her apartment she sat hugged up on the bar with a martini glass dangling from her hand. She didn't really have much to do these days, besides her job at the school. That wasn't what paid the bills though, it was more or less a cover.

In all honesty, with the money she had come into, she could afford to not ever work again and just live off what she had for some time. But she preferred not to be wasteful. 

She was over dressed for this, a long maroon dress that hugged her curves and had a slit up to the mid thigh. She pretty much was over dressed when it came to most occasions. Although at the school her over dressing was far less sexual. 

As she sipped her drink her gray eyes fell on the bar tender Martin, she smiled up at him, "How about another drink, darling?" her rings sparkled as she held out the glass, a diamond covered bracelet slid down her arm a little. 

"Already got it started for you," he said, "I'm used to this little ritual of yours now..." 

She drew a cigarette out of her pack, Lucky Strikes were her brand, "And its always good to be remembered."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

Shin was catching breath, the fighting was no where over but that one guy was trouble enough as it was and there were two more of them that were probably just as ridiculously strong, that one he hit in the face wasn't moving anymore though at this point Shin couldn't care less.

It was unknown to any of them that Platina had decided on having her illusions fight on a pretty low level in her opinion  and she would leave one down when it had been knocked down, they could take on much more..Hell they couldn't even be defeated with just ordinary fighting styles like that, it required a sufficiently strong flame to destroy the illusions or you would be forced to make her stop the illusions but these kids had no idea what they were dealing with.

"That should be more then enough."She said before jumping out of the three, on her shoulder she had her furry companion and without asking it knew what to do.It mouth opened up wide and it spat out a, remarkebly dry for being in a creature's stomach, golf cart.Platina took the seat behind the wheel while her companion sat down next to her.

She arrived right about when Xing attacked Shin all of a sudden, the boy was confused and automatically assumed she was in league with these weird guys but he only jumped back and evaded several times as it wasn't his style to fight girls.....All of the fighting stopped though when they noticed Platina and their three illusionary opponents disappeared into thing air."Well.....That was worse then I expected....."She sighed with dissapointment and ran her hand trough her hair as she looked for the right words.

She first had to pause her MP3, she couldn't hear anything with her favorite song playing so loudly."That was all me, sorry about."That was a lie, she really wasn't sorry about that but had to gain their trust."It was an illusion created by my Dying Will, but I will teach you some more about that when we are in a more suited place.....But where are my manners."She suddenly said, her hand in front of her face to emulate emberassment as she really wasn't this considerate or nice even.

"My name is Platina Prezioso, the Vongola's greatest Hitwoman.....Ever if you ask me, but that's something entirely else.....Anyhow I'm not going to force any of you but those that are interested gaining power and knowledge unheard of in this....Simple little world of your's are welcome to come to Shin's house later this evening....Around 8-ish, I would say."

OK well though this was pretty weird, and the woman seemed just as likely to attack them all of a sudden as to actually speak the trust, and though many question like "Why us?"And "What reasons do you have." There was one thing that puzzled Shin more and so he asked."Why the hell did you volunteer my house."

She had to smile slightly, she decided to withhold the information of him being the reason why all these other kids were drawn into this.She would tell him when they were alone but right now Shin wasn't on good terms with most of them so instead of screwing it up like that she would wait until they were much too hooked on the power that came with being a mafioso and perhaps even had grown to like Shin....It seemed unlikely though since even Platina found her student a jackass, that attitude of his needed to be worked on.


"Well you lived on your own, had a house big enough for something like that and well because I already moved into that house since there's no way in hell I'm paying for a hotel with my own money, that's why!."She said as she quickly got out of the golf cart, her pet quickly swallowing the golf cart again after opening it's mouth wide enough.Shin wasn't easily intimidated but this woman scared the hell out of him, seriously she looked as if she would shank him if he questioned her too much.

With one hand resting on her hip she looked the group once more over, they should be interested after seeing something so out of this...No, their world but there were always troublemakers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2008)

As the woman arrives and explains herself Kenzo ignores the entire part about her being a hitwomen and her "Dying will," and only one thing sticks out in his mind, "Go to that asshole's house?"

He looked over at Shin, "As much as I'd love to look at all his wonderful trophies, I think I have better things to do. What ever happened to that guy who said he had a job offering?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

"Well that "Guy" would be me."Replied Platina, trying hard to stay patient with these kids....What happened to those manga kids you always saw in fiction that would start drooling at the offer of gaining powers like that.......If only things could be that simple."And by cooperating with me you could gain the power to get as much money as you like.......But if you are scared well...."She trailed off, she tried to say it casually but judging by his lifestyle and personality she thought this would get him to cooperate, after this whole introduction part was over and their training would begin things should go more smoothly.

"Look it seems like you kids fail to understand what I'm offering you guys here."She help up her right hand a little, the B-rank ring on it ignited an Indigo flame."Like I'm capable of generating my flame, each of you have potential to do the same and do things beyond your wildest imagination......But you will need to learn to do so, I'm not going to force any of you but those that are interested will learn to do so." 


"I'm not sure if I want all these people in my house."He had a big house but with these kind of numbers things would be a little too crowded and after that last time he had held a party at his house.....Well he wasn't doing anything like that anymore.

If it wouldn't have been for the large sunglasses she had been wearing, they could've seen her eyebrow twitch out of annoyance and frustration....She hadn't pictured the next Vongola boss to be like this."I didn't ask you for your opinion, as far as I'm concerned you already signed up and don't make me pull out my whip on you."She warned while giving him a death glare that Shin felt even though her eyes were concealed.

"Never mind."He mumbled quietly, this was one scary woman and why she was singling him out....He had no idea.Platina though thought that those that were hesitant to come to this asshole's house would do so just to see him getting put in his place by Platina.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2008)

“Thanks…” Kiya said nodding to Eliot then turned her attention to the woman that showed up.

“His house?”  Kiya rolled her eyes.  “Great…” she said with a sigh already thinking about how the other girls would bombard her with question about the house.  Then Kiya’s eyes widen.  “Crap…they will assume…” she mumbled her swinging bat coming to a stop.  “Maybe his house is a bad idea…” she said quietly though very curious as to what the woman had been saying.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

"Hm, illusions." Eliot smiled at the woman's appearance and turned his gaze to Shin, who seemed baffled by the force of future entry into his own house. "If I had known we were going over your house I would've brought a sleeping bag! Let's have fun." he said cheerfully, walking over to pat the athlete on his shoulder.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2008)

"Well that "Guy" would be me."Replied Platina,"And by cooperating with me you could gain the power to get as much money as you like.......But if you are scared well...."

Kenzo's face lite up at this response, "Scared? Hah, the only thing that I'm scared of is getting lost in rich boy's giant house..." There was a hint of jealousy that Shin had so much more money than him, and he knew that he needed it more than he ever would, which also fueled his anger at the jock. 

"As much money as I want..." he said quietly to himself, if this woman was telling him the truth it would be just what he needed to help him and his sister. Though it pained him, he could not let up an oppertunity like this, "Alright I'll think about it..."


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2008)

Sora now seated firmly on the floor, looked at Ran as this revelation took place. This woman, her dying will and these illusions. 

"So DLX what do you think wanna go and check it out?"

"I dunno" answered Sora.


"I would like to at least check it out, but my legs a bitch."

"I guess I could go and help you get there." Sora had to concede for one, this girl had tried to help him resulting in her injury and secondly it was in Soras image to help others, and now that he thought about there was no way he was gonna turn down crashing Yagami's house.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 29, 2008)

Shark listened to Platina talk about being the best hit woman and much more but when he heard power there was no way to stop him. "power?...." He smiled and when he heard Kenzo talk about money now he was in no matter what. "Count me in!" He looked around and then at Platina.

"Two questions! One What and the hell is that thing!" Shark pointed at the bunny which creeped him out. 
"And two... Why Shin's place why not someone else?" He looked away from the bunny and back at Platina.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

"If I had known we were going over your house I would've brought a sleeping bag! Let's have fun."

"Oh God."Shin mumbled quietly, followed by a heavy sigh."Yeah, let's have loads of fun."It was rather unenthusiastic but he realized that being too negative would result badly for him, Platina didn't seem to care much for him and had singled him out for some reason.

"Alright I'll think about it..."

"OK, you do that honey."Platina replied with a pleased smile on her face, her approach had worked and so far three maybe four of them were convinced so far, now if she could just get this over with quickly, she was hoping to be able to take a relaxing bath and order some food in before these idiots showed up.


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2008)

Sora looked at Ran, "Okajima its about 2 hours till we have to be at Shin's house, do you want me to take you home, I would call a Taxi but I have no money on me."

Ran looked back at him, so this was the mighty Sora Manjoume, known to some as the imfamous Gamer DLX. On first instinct Ran thought she would hate this guy, always trumping her, but he was a school mate and one that had helped her in a fight. Now she met Sora and got to know him a little better she realised the reason why she raged at him was their similarity but that could also make them better friends.

"Manjoume, your house is nearby isn't it?"

"Yea, 'bout 2 minutes up the road" answered Sora as he picked up the small blonde girl.

"Well I got a note stating for me to meet you here and have prove who is the better gamer, we have 2 hours to kill, what do you say?"

Sora hesitated, yea he had brought girls home before, not girls he particularly liked but rather just girls. But he had never brought a friend over to his gaming room, nevertheless a girl. But this one knew who he was, via slip of his own tongue, so what was the harm in letting her see what she already knew. "Well I guess I could, but believe me no one out there is good enough to beat me." He smiled through the pain in his ribs.

"No one huh? What about L.A.N?" Ran smirked.

"L.A.N? wait what? your L.A.N?"

Ran nodded. 

"Very well then."

Sora muttered a goodbye and a see you later to the rest of the guys, planning to meet them up later at Yagami's house. Then Sora hobbled away carrying the Injured Okajima in his hands.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2008)

Cissinei bundled her thick fur coat around her thin frame and headed out of the tavern. With her hands tucked into her pockets. She hadn't driven herself there and she preferred to walk every once in a while anyway. 

It wasn't like she had anywhere to be and it wasn't that late. She would stroll the city streets browsing into shop windows and if she saw something she might stop and even consider buying. 

She just needed to stay away from any place where there might be gambling.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

After departing from the group, Eliot wondered if he had enough time to work before heading to Shin's house at night. The woman's elusive details about what was going to happen piqued his curiosity. He emerged from the locker room, clad in a handsome suit and golden vest, ready to serve the casino's greedy customers.

"Boy, get over here! This table is waiting!" said one of the managers gruffly.

"Sorry!" he responded, though it was more of a pipe than an apologetic tone. Sliding behind the table, he greeted the ready gamblers with a polite smile, regardless of the impatient glares he was receiving.

He clapped his hands and laid them out for the players to see that they were empty before picking up a deck of cards and dropping them in the slot of the shuffler. Fifty cards fanned out rapidly as the contraption mixed up their order, leaving no predictability to the deck. When shuffled, Eliot removed the cards and spread them smoothly across the table in a perfectly straight line.

With the cards dealt, he gestured with one hand (the other behind his back) to signify that the gamblers could begin the game and start betting.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2008)

Kenzo leaped from building to building. He then stopped on top of a random roof and went into a handstand. He started to walk on his hands, "Should I really go to that guy's house..." He took a few steps (with his hands) to the end of the building and then pushed off and landed on the next one with his feet, "That little rich boy's annoying on his field, imagine how he'll be in his own house."

He then arrives at his own house and enters, "Hey Kana, I'm back." She welcomed him, she was in the kitchen cooking, "Hey brother, why so late?"

"Detention." She sighed, "For being late?" He shrugged, "Yea, I guess. There was also...something I had to take care of after detention." "Sigh, another fight."

"Yea, but not like the normal ones. Anyway, I can only grab a quick bite." He grabbed a piece of bread, buttered it and then popped it in his mouth, holding onto it with his teeth, "I'll be back later."

He looked out the window and sighed, "Do it for the money Kenzo, you need it..." he says quietly and then looks back at his sister, "See yah"  he shoots out the door, downing the piece of bread. He then starts what some would consider a circus act, but he considers his only way of transportation as he starts jumping buildings to the Yagami residence.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

The group started to disperse until only Shin and Platina were left, both were standing across each other while Platina was looking Shin over and Shin starting anywhere but at Platina."Go get changed kid, I made my own keys so I'll let myself in...Ciao!"She said before ordering her bunny, Bianca, to expel the motorcycle that belonged to her and just after putting her helmet on she left him with one warning before taking off."Don't take too long or I'll have to punish you kiddo."

It was a terrifying thought, having to live together with that scary bitch.....He visibly shuddered before remembering that she warned him not to take too long.....What the hell was that supposed, who knows how long he had, 30 minutes,15 or perhaps even 5.

anyhow, it was best to get his helmet and school stuff.A shower could be taken at home."Maybe I should call the cops on her."He mumbled to himself."No, if she could make flame thingies from her finger and create basket cases out of thin air....Imagine what she would do to me if I did something like calling the police."

A few minutes later Shin could be seen riding towards home on his Vespa, careful of not running into a cop himself since his scooter wasn't supposed to go that fast.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2008)

Oressa returned to her apartment, intruiged at what had happened this afternoon. "Flames...why are they so familiar..." She thought as she packed some of her clothes into her backpack. "This could be an elaborate plot that Yagami made to entrap me in his house...with that hitwoman person as his accomplice... then again Yagami seemed afraid of her..." She rummaged through her closet, and took out a loaded pistol. "Just in case." She placed the pistol inside her bag, and went to take a shower.

In his apartment, Trias was placing his clothing inside his bag. "Those flames...they were just like Aniki's..." After taking a shower, Trias changed from his school uniform to his usual clothes; a long, blue overcoat with a white shirt underneath, and a pair of blue jeans. "If I go to Shin's house, maybe I'll learn what happened to Aniki." With his backpack in his right hand, and his drill necklace in his left, Trias walked towards Shin's home, hoping to learn the secrets of his brother's disappearance.

Oressa left her home, wearing a pink dress, and with a bag of clothes in her hands."That Yagami won't try anything with the hitwoman around...and this'll make a great story for the paper." With those two in mind, Oressa went towards Shin's home.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 29, 2008)

"I should go change and then head out I guess.." Shark said opening his apartment door. "and just in case Shin trys anything funny..." Shark walked into the kitchen and pulled out a steak knife putting it in his backpack. "Now to change..." Shark quickly changed into a black teeshirt and black pants. "Well off I go!"

Shark quickly grabbed his keys but them in his pocket and walked out. "Where is this rich boys house anyway?" He sighed walking off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

After Shin parked his Vespa in the garage next to Platina's Kawasaki Ninja....Surprisingly enough she parked it in the garage while she used to store it inside that bunny's stomach or whatever black hole it contained there.Quickly taking his bag out of the compartment, he entered his house. 

The house itself, well it wasn't as impressive as people might've expected from him but still for a 17 year old to live in on his own....Wait scratch that, for a 17 year old to live there together with a very hot and equally psychotic hotwoman in her late twenties  and a golf cart swallowing and motorcycle expelling bunny...

It was a 2 story house, decently sized with an adjoined garage, four bedrooms with two of them having an adjoining bathroom while a third and larger bathroom was the last bathroom and was to be used for guests and whoever wanted some more room.A spacious yet neglected front and back garden, only the field of grass behind the house was fairing well and had two goal posts standing across of each other.It allowed him to have small football matches there but he usually practiced his kicking there.All of it surrounded by a pretty high wall and a gate, it required either a ladder or entry by the neighbors to be able to look over it.

He hadn't left the gate open but he could open it from the inside if they used the intercom, but right now he needed to get changed and get a quick shower and so he rushed up to the largest bathroom only to stumble in on a bare naked Platina lying in bath, only the bubbles she had added in the water keeping Shin from completely seeing her in her birthday suit.

"Oh God."He said once again, fearing that this would be his end.....Surprisingly enough she simply waved him away, not even opening her eyes as she casually laid back in the hot water and was relaxing."This one is taken honey, hurry up and take on the other bathrooms the first candidates could arrive any second now and I still have to talk with you about something."

20 minutes later

"So I'm supposed to gather 6 different guardians and enter the Ring battles with them for the ownership of the Vongola rings and the title of Vongola the 11th?"Shin repeated while they were sitting in the living room, she had explained him everything and though Shin had been hesitant before hearing this, now he was excited and looking forward to this training of her's.
"I'll be kicking ass in no time."He said excitedly as he clenched his fists and stood up, fire almost being visible in his eyes.

He had changed into a pair of white trousers with an Arsenal Jersey, he had a million of those jerseys and most of them belonged to Arsenal since that was his favorite team, he didn't really care for Japanese football teams and used to think that if ever went professional he would try to get to Europe as soon as possible, even the lowest ranked English, Spanish or Italian football team (In their highest national division of course) was better then playing here.

"Now I can't wait for those jackasses to show up."This caused Platina to sigh."Last warning, if I see you act stupid again I'll bust a cap in yo ass."Normally Shin would've laughed at this bad attempt at Gangsta speak but he suspected her to actually do so if he went out of line."Didn't you hear me when I said you were supposed to gather guardians, well if you keep annoying them and me you won't get anywhere."


----------



## Serp (Dec 29, 2008)

As Sora carried Ran over the threshold of his house, his butler came instantly to great him.
"Good evening young master, can I get you or your guest anything?"

Sora waved him away, but Ran was in awe.

 "Erm I think I can stand now" Ran motioning for him to put her down. 
 "So this is the house of one of the most popular kids in school, and best gamer in Japan, I mean second best gamer in japan. I wonder what your girlfriend must think of this place."
 
Sora's face went red for a moment.
 "Well, um... nevermind. You said you wanna play some games?"

Ran nodded, she was fucking with Sora, which was strange considering she never really interacted with anyone she didn't know, and worst this was one of the most popular boys in school albeit her worst enemy, but she was having fun.

Sora took her upstairs.
 "Oh I get carried to the great Manjoumes bedroom, what ever will people think?" Ran said in mock surprise.

 "I thought you wanted to play games, if so then we are going to the arcade room."

Sora lead Ran down a long corridor, to a room. Sora flamed his hand on a fingerprint scanner and the door opened for them.

_"Welcome Back DLX, online profiles loading..."
_Was the message across the main 50 inch monitor in the center of the room, the room was filled from wall to wall with every console Ran could think of and some even she didn't no. 

 "Ok so what game to you wanna play?"
Sora asked, not really bothered. Ran although still in awe.

 "Erm... Have you got 'Sado-Masochism 4: Watch them bleed'?"
 
Sora nodded, "But I also have 'Sado-Masochism IV DX: Watch them bleed' extra bloody."

Ran ran over to the case that Sora was holding, and there it was the Deluxe edition, on the cover was her favorite character. "Where did you get this, I though it wasn't out yet?"

 "It isn't" Sora couldn't help but smile a girl that liked the same stuff he did, and force once he didn't feel like it was a chore to hang out with a girl.

Ran sat down on one of the extremely comfortable chairs and gripped he controller tight. While Sora got up and went to the console, while he was there Ran noticed she didn't know what console he was using. "Hey what console is that?" Ran pointed to the weird Box, it was silver and streamlined with fine indented lines, and the game disk just laying on top of the box was glowing around the edges, and the game was loading on screen.

Sora looked back kinda of embarrassed. "Oh this doesn't have a name yet, but it can lay any game any format thats ever been released, as long as its on CD, the cartridge one is on its way though."

 "Oh my fucking god, that is awesome! How much did that cost, more than my house I bet!"
 
Sora once again looking more embarrassed, "Actually I built it myself..."
 
At that point Ran just shut the fuck up and started to play.

_"You have chosen... BABY EATER!" "You have chosen... Necrophiliac!" "DESTROY!" _The game roared through the surround sound. After a while they were caught up in playing and it was 7:30 and Ran was now playing as Current, a hooker turned murdered after her pimp dropped her in the bathtub with a radio, hoping to electrocute her but instead gave her electric powers and made her insane. Sora was playing as Wasteland, a fire demon so sadistic he was thrown out of hell.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2008)

Oressa arrived at Shin's home. She did not expect it to be this small, and always imagined the pompous douche to live somewhere grander. She approached the door, and was about to press the doorbell, when a thought ran through her mind. "This doorbell might actually be a trigger to a trapdoor underneath the porch, which will lead to Yagami's perverted sex dungeon..." Oressa slowly walks away from the door, looking at her surroundings for any more traps.

Trias had just arrived moments after Oressa did. He noticed the cloud haired journalist walk nervously away from Shin's door, as if it were threatening to kill her. "Hey, is there a problem?' Trias asked.

The nervous Oressa yelped when she heard Trias talk behind her. "Please don't do that." She tells Trias. Oressa turns around and sees Trias just standing there, and he seemed as nervous as she was. A devilish enters Oressa's mind. Perhaps she can use the nervous, though cute young man to help her confirm her paranoia? "Wait, did I just think he's cute?" Shrugging the thought off, Oressa gave Trias a whimsical smile(OOC;like the ones she gives Simon in TTGL) "Could you please ring the doorbell? I'm a little shy." She asked, giving out a false blush as she did.

Trias chuckled a little when he heard Oressa's request. "Sure, alright." Trias walks towards the door, unaware of the traps that Oressa thinks exists before her. He presses the doorbell, making Shin and Platina aware that someone had arrived.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin had been asking on and on about Dying Will Flames, the Vongola, rings...You name it, while they were eating a microwave dinner since Shin wasn't much of a cook and didn't really have any ingredients needed for an actual homemade meal but he had loads of things you could just pop in the microwave or oven right away.

As they were finishing their meal the bell rang, signaling someone was waiting at the gate to be let in.Shin glanced over at Platina since she was closest to the door but the death glare coming from that single visible eye, she had taken off her glasses now that it was getting dark and she was inside but still her right eye was hidden, now by her dark hair hanging obscuring it from view.

Getting the hint, he quickly got up and looked over at the viewing screen next to the door, he could see that crazy cloud haired head of the school paper, Oressa and closest to the camera was that one quiet guy, Trias."I'll buzz you in."He said quickly over the intercom and then the door within the gate emitted a buzzing sound signaling Trias to pull the handle and push it open.

Meanwhile Shin opened the door of his house and waited in the door opening, he would've gone further but he had only his socks and didn't quite feel like going out on the dirty stone path with them.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Shark rushed in fast before the gate closed. "Wait!" He yelled walking in behind everyone. "I wasn't gonna miss this rich boy!" He smiled and walked in. " Oh by the way give me directions next time! I had to go back to my house and look up where you lived it was a pain in the ass!"

Shark went and leaned against a wall in the room Platina was sitting. "huh thought your house would have been a bit bigger?"


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 30, 2008)

Azzurro pressed his hair against his head as he sped up to the rooftop boy's house. He would try to eavesdrop there, if possible. Since the mist user had not tried to call him out, she was either unusually bad at detecting presences or had no problems with what he was currently doing. In such a case, he might as well do what he wanted to, since neither of them held hostile intentions to the other.

He didn't really know what was going on yet, since he was so far away from the group of people when they were talking, but he had followed the boy back home without any problems, using Chariots to keep pace with the scooter. Usually, Azzurro would have refrained from using Chariots for such an extended period of time as it drained his stamina, but this was his chance to get into the action in Japan, and it was worth the risk to use his stamina. In any case, he doubted that he would need his flames for any sort of fight at the moment, since apparently majority of people do not know about flames here.

Azzurro looked around him, enjoying the greater line of sight granted by the elevated height he was on. Most likely he would be spotted, but it probably wouldn't be a problem. The black haired youth watched as several people, probably from the group on the field earlier, approached the house.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenzo stood on the roof top nearest to the Yagami house. He had changed into a pair of old blue jeans, a red T-shirt, and a black jacket with Red Stars on the sleeves. He took a deep breath, "Come on Kenzo, it's for the best..." he looked at the door, and was about to drop down but stopped, "Like I'll wait for him to let me in."

He quietly flipped over to his roof and then dropped down and landed on the edge of the window. He swung himself through and jumped from the 2nd floor to the couch on the first floor, "So, you got anything better than microwave dinners Football Star." He said, laying back comfortably, his feet on the table.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

Xing looked at Shin's house before sighing, "I guess this is the place" she said before walking foward and ringng the doorbell while listening to a heavy metal song on her MP3 player.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

"huh thought your house would have been a bit bigger?"

_And the bitching has begone_ ,He thought to himself. _OK just stay nice Shin, before you get....A cap in your ass._

"I live here by myself.....I mean I used to live by myself....It was too big already with it's four bedrooms....It's a pain to keep clean, thank god I have housekeepers."Ah his good old housekeepers, after his mother died, and he started living on his own, the first thing he did was fire that old ugly house keeper his mother hired to help raise him and take care of the house when she was too sick to do so herself.After he had fired the old one housekeeper, he hired 2 pretty and younger ones.

Meanwhile Bianca was being petted by Platina, and then the hitwoman whispered something in it's ear before it jumped off Platina's lap and rushed up the stairs.

"So, you got anything better than microwave dinners Football Star."

_I'm not here to feed you, basterd._ Shin thought but he said."Help yourself,the kitchen is over there but I don't have much else then snacks and other foods like that.

On the roof Bianca approached Azzurro with a note that read."I could use someone with experience and determination,would you care for  an instructor like role? Kisses....Platina."


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

Xing waited for some one to open the door but gave up and decided to let herself in yelling out "Sorry to intrude!" as she did so. She then started singing her favorite song as it came on, "So you found out today your life's not the same Not quite as perfect as it was yesterday but...."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

Kiya spent the time skating around the area trying to get everything straight in her mind.  _“That woman isn’t serious…is she?”_ she thought to herself as her tunes played in her ears her beloved bat in her hand.  “I guess it can’t hurt to at least see what she has to say…” Kiya mumbled to herself as she began to head for Shin’s house.  

She spun through the gate just before it latched and up the stone path.  “Figures I am one of the last…” Kiya said quietly as she got to the door behind Xing.  _“Better take these off…”_ she thought to herself as she quickly took of her skates leaving them by the door as she followed the girl inside.  Looking around she took a seat and waited.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 30, 2008)

Despite the arguably friendly tone Shin had when he asked them to get inside, Oressa was still incredibly reluctant to enter.

"Think he can fool me with false greetings of friendship, now does he? Well, Oressa Mortis will not be a victim!"

She immiediately thought of leaving, but then remembered how important learning about what's inside Shin's home will be for the paper. Sure, she already knew that it was a den of malice that would consume her should she enter, but she needed to see for herself before she wrote the truth down on tha paper. Still, that does not mean that she won't be cautious.

"Um, Trias?" She called. The quiet young man turned from the door and looked at the cloud haired maiden. 

"Yeah, what is it?" He asked.

"I need to go inside, but I'm really tired from walking all the way here. Could you carry me?" She asked, showing Trias her most innocent look. Trias blushed, and was unsure of what to do. Whenever he was unsure, he would think of what his brother would do if he was in the same situation.

"DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!"

Frowning on the inside, Trias picked up Oressa and carried her to the door, piggy-back style.To make sure that Shin won't try anything while Trias was carrying her, She kept a straight posture while looking around her surroundings. Finally the two of them reached the door, where Shin and some of his other acquaintances where. Oressa narrowed her eyes at Shin, knowing full well the tricks he had in store for her. She lowers herself from her perch on Trias' back, and goes close to Shin's ear. "You're not taking advantage of me, Yagami! I'll learn everything, and when I expose you to the school, they'll hail me as a heroine!" She whispers to him. 

Oressa quickly smells the scent of microwaved food waft in the air. To most people, this would be completely normal for a young man who lives alone. But for Oressa, she thinks this as another one of Yagami's ploys to ensare her with a sleeping potion placed in her dinner. "Microwaved food?? That won't do! Trias, could you take me to the kitchen, I'm going to cook for these guys." Trias reluctantly agrees, and carries Oressa to the kitchen. "Why am I still carrying her?" He thinks, but shrugs the thought off and does as Oressa requests.

_Boston, USA_

Inside a stately mansion, a group of men and women in suits gather inside a large room filled with old paintings.

The Vongola are regrouping." A man with long silver hair and a scar on his cheek says.

"If they are indeed finding a new heir, as the Varia said they would, we must slay him before he does us harm!" A brown-skinned man with a long, black goatee adds.

"I say we strike now before things become bad for us!" An old man yells.

"And what will that accomplice, you old coot!?" Another elder man asks mockingly, aiming his gun at him. Soo enough everyone in the room takes out arms and points them at whoever they disagreed with.

"Relax." A tall young woman with red eyes, holding a small scorpion in her hand, still sitting comfortably in her seat says. "The Don has already tasked a very skilled hitman to watch things. In fact, he's already watching the movements of the new heir as we speak.

Back in Japan, a black sedan parks outside of Shin's house. Inside, a man in a suit sips a cup of tea, smiling as he watched the future guardians of the Vongola gather.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

Eliot glanced at a player's hand. It was the last round of the game. By the small crease on his cheek created by an upward grin, it was possible he had already found a match and probably only needed one more card to fulfill his set. What could it be? Royal Flush? Ace? Either way, Eliot smiled to himself. It wasn't going to happen. His calm eyes settled on the faced down card of the deck and waited for the man to claim it. The player took a puff of his cigar before reaching forward and pulling out a Jack, which was needed to complete his win... but what he saw instead was a 4 of clubs.

The dealer reorganized the table in spite of the player's anger over losing after being so close. Eliot tilted his head to the side and turned his gaze on the gambler. Another promiscuous smile. "Sorry. Maybe you'll win next time."

-----

As per usual, Eliot was among the latest to arrive at the meeting. When he rang the bell to Shin's house, he hollered through the door, "I'm here! I brought cookies!" While standing and waiting, he took a mint chocolate cookie and munched on it, balancing the plate on his other hand like a waiter. Still treating the assembly as a sleepover, he wore a carefree expression on his face.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 30, 2008)

Azzurro grinned as the cute bunny approached him holding a note. So, the mist user had chose to contact him, which was quite handy, he had to admit. His senses weren't developed enough to eavesdrop from the top of the roof, and, after reading the note, he confirmed that the user had friendly intentions. 

Well, he had made a small name for himself as 'The Azure Knight', but he was still far from the top fighters in the world and lacking in experience, which made him a little unsure about the offer. On the other hand, the people he would likely be instructing were complete amateurs, so he could at least teach them a thing or two. In any case, he was highly interested in this gathering. If the one involved was really Platina Prezioso, the top hitwoman of the Vongola, then this was surely something big planned by the Vongola family.

The black haired youth leapt down from the roof and landed lightly on the asphalt floor. Most of the youths had already entered the house, usually in an unusual way, but Azzurro decided to gain entry in a more conventional way: by knocking on the door.

Azzurro lifted his left hand and rapped smartly twice on the door. A brown haired teenager who vaguely resembled one of the figures one the field earlier answered it and stared at him with a confused expression on his face.

"What do you want?" he asked darkly.

"Ah, right. He doesn't know who I am," Azzurro thought to himself. "Uh...I'm an associate of Platina, may I enter?" The two sky users continued looking at each other, and Azzurro continued wearing a pleasant smile on his face, but could have sworn he could hear the teenager's brain whirring as he thought and considered the situation.

Eventually, Shin's fear of the teacher seemed to emerge victorious. "Well, alright. Come on in, then, but don't try anything funny."


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"Cookies?" Shark walked over to Eliot with a smile. "You got chocolate chip?" Shark asked. Eliot nodded and handed him one. "Thanks!" Shark looked over at everyone else "So can we start this meeting?" Shark looked Over at Platina with this question.


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2008)

Ran and Sora had decided it best to make their way over to Yagami's house. Ran had assured Sora that she was capable of walking on her leg, so they left.

They eventually reached Yagami's house, Sora heard that Yagami lived alone, not that he was much different, living in a house of people that hardly talked to each other. 

"So Manjoume, your a mechanical genius and an excellent gamer, how come we never see any of this at school or at all?"

Sora hestitated as he walked down the road. "Actually I am polymath, but thats beside the point" Sora not knowing why he was telling her this, but he continued. "Well I just thought that kind of stuff wasn't cool."

Ran looked back at this guy, Sora Manjoume was afraid of doing what he was good at because it wasn't cool. Ran lifted her head and had her nose up in the air, "Well I think its cool."

Shit, Sora had forgotten that, that was the kind of thing that Okajima did. "I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean it like that."

Ran looked him in the eyes, which was little hard considering he was so much taller than her. "For a genius you are a dumbass, I am not offended because I am happy with who I am, I just hate it when others are not!"

Sora looked down at the floor, she was right he was not happy with who he was and had changed himself for others. 

"I'm sorry."

They finally reached Yagami's house, and Sora ran the doorbell, before realising why was he here, Okajima's leg was fine enough, but that was too late the doorbell was rung.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

"I'm here! I brought cookies!"Elliot said cheerfully over the intercom as Shin was about to let hi."Come in."Shin replied, tired with all these idiots he had to put up with."You're not staying over, just so you know that."He warned, sure to be out of Platina's hearing range.

Saito was eventually the last to arrive, he arrived a little after Ran,Sora and that associate of Platina arrived.Though he didn't trust this unknown guy Platina's reaction to his arrival eased his worries."Probably another psycho."He mumbled under his breath.

"You're not taking advantage of me, Yagami! I'll learn everything, and when I expose you to the school, they'll hail me as a heroine!"

Shin just sighed upon hearing this, he was used to basket cases by now and decided that ignoring the woman would be for the best, as if he was going to take advantage of her, hell he could probably get her if he wanted so....Girls, these days...Always so arrogant.

Now that everyone was here, Platina first discussed something with Azzurro, asking him function as the demonstrator while she explained everything.The two stood up and after Platina ordered Shin to move the table out of the way they took a position in the center of the room.

"OK, I've told you kids about the Dying Will Flame before, an energy comparable to Ki and an energy that differs per person."She told the group."I for example have the Mist attribute."She raised her hand and ignited her indigo flame briefly before canceling it."And Azzuro posses a rare type, one that two of you share with him."On cue Azzurro ignited his own orange Sky flame briefly.

"There are 7 different types, each with it's own characteristics but explaining those will come later since none of you can even activate your flame."She would have to make capable fighters of out these kids first."I'll make two teams out of this group and then me and Azzurro will start by getting you guys battle ready. "


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

"I don't remember joining the martial arts team..." Eliot mumbled thoughtfully, sitting on the couch as he listened to Platina explain. He watched her with a curious expression, noting the indigo mist flame that seemed familiar to him. He crunched a cookie and chewed politely with his mouth closed, wondering what was in store for them. His eyes ran through each person of the room; if he was going to fight one of them it'd probably be a challenge, considering how they fared earlier on in the scuffle on the field. "Oh well, let's have fun!" he chirped.


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2008)

Sora stood up, "Wait a minute you want us to fight! I don't wanna fight or do anything like that, I just came because Okajima asked me to, so I am stepping out of what ever crazy battles you guys have planned."

Ran feeling embarassed for Shin, spoke "Sure I'll give it ago, unlike some people."
 looking down at Sora. "Yea you said there are 7 types, how do we even know what one we have? purple or orange!"

"Okajima, that was more indigo actually."

Ran gave Sora the evils.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

"Wait a minute you want us to fight! I don't wanna fight or do anything like that, I just came because Okajima asked me to, so I am stepping out of what ever crazy battles you guys have planned."

Sigh, this wasn't the enthusiastic response she was expecting, Shin turned from being a bitch to a bitchy yet motivated pupil pretty quickly yet this guy was being....Well an entirely different bitch, just as annoying though in an entirely different way.

"Well actually I approached you for a different reason, I figured you wouldn't really be interested in something as thrilling as this but currently I need you talents for something else."She replied."I happen to know you're somewhat of a genius, lightly put, but still you are limited to the normal world's technology can offer you but the mafia world is much more technologically advanced."Because of the Sky natured flame this kid possessed she had no use for him as a combatant anyways since his spot was taken already but someone that could make the weapons and equipment the rest would need, THAT she needed.

"I want to make a deal with Sora Manjoume, I will give you the materials and resources  you need and you're free to do with as you please in exchange you will manufacture what we need."She turned to the others now.

"Anymore with doubts?"


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2008)

Sora was in shock, yet another person that knew of his skills.

Ran looked at Sora, and nodded ecstatically with a huge grin on her face. 
"If you do this, then you can put that brain of yours to work."

Sora thought it over, now everyone in the room knew he was a genius, and he was offered the chance to play with highly advanced tech, he could see no downside.

"Ok I guess I could, agree to go along with it if thats the case?"

"Excuse me" Ran called over to Platina "But you didn't answer my question."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

"Excuse me" Ran called over to Platina "But you didn't answer my question."

Well well, they surely have enough smart mouthed punks hanging around, how ever she was going to deal with so many pains at the same time?
"Ah about your flames, my sunglasses allow me to determine your flame potential and exactly what attribute it is you posses." To make it easy on herself, since everyone was probably going to ask rather childishly "Oeh what's mine...Tell me Tell me!!!"She grabbed the occasional kid by their shoulders and moved them around until there were 7 "groups" the term should be used loosely since Shin for example was sitting alone, but that had it's reasons as he was the only Sky flame user in this room that was going to gain the Vongola Sky ring.

"Ok, now listen up carefully since I'm only doing this once and you better remember what type you are."She started with Shin, who was sitting alone."Sky."Then she pointed over to Kiya who was also sitting alone, as the only Rain user in the room."Rain."She pointed over to Kenso and Xing."Storm."Then went on to Saito."Sun."Then to Oressa before saying."Cloud."Ran and Shark were next."Thunder."And then finally she arrived at Elliot and Trias."Mist, like that of mine."

She sighed with relief, and then looked over at Ran once again."I hope that answered your question."Faking a polite tone.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

Eliot's eyes slid over to Trias and flashed a friendly grin. "It looks like I have competition." he said, referring to the fact that they were both mist users. "What's next?" he asked, now turning back to the most powerful mist user in the room. He happily munched on his next cookie while waiting for instruction.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

The thought that this was all just some weird game crossed Xing's mind but also a hint of curiosity at this 'storm flame' of hers, "This looks like it might be a fun year after all...." she said to herself. 

"But still....do I have to work with these guys?" she then sighed hateing the fact that there were others she might have to work with, they might be like everyone else and find some lame excuse to bully her.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

“Rain…” Kiya mouthed to herself then shrugged with a smile.  “I love the rain!  Though they cancel ball games for it…” she then grumbled.  “Walking in the rain…the smell of it…” Kiya giggled slightly being her flaky self.  “Well…I don’t see the point…or understand it all…” she said thinking to herself then shrugs.  “That’s what your for right?” Kiya added again giggling slightly as she stroked the bat that laid across her lap.  _"The mafia?"_ she then thought to herself slightly confused.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Shark looked over at Ran. "Huh so we are Thunder huh?" He looked around at the other groups. "so you are like that pro gamer right I always see you in the computer lab at school." He smirked at her. "Whats next!" He asked looking at Platina with a questionably face as if he was wondering why us.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

_'So it's inevitable that I return to the mafia... What a troublesome thing.'_ Eliot chuckled and shook his head as he thought to himself. Though it seemed that this time there was something deeper involved than just corruption--not the type found when he was young. He peered at everyone in the room. They were just teenagers in school who probably didn't know much about the mafia. He had some firsthand experience, but of course, he wouldn't allow it to affect him. "Sooo... Anyone want more cookies?" he offered with cheer, showing the plate of cookies despite there being only five left.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2008)

"Heh, that seems pretty interesting to me." Sanae commented. Everyone turned to see him standing in the doorway. "How did you get in my house?!" Shin yelled at him. "it was unlocked." He commented with a smirk. "Why are you here?" Someone else asked. "I got a note, I followed it to the field, Watched the events and followed you here." He then put his hand on his chin and looked up.

"Now that i think about it, it's not that great a story." He took a heroic stance. "I Traveled here from the future to protect the world from alien invaders!" Sanae laughed and sat down. "Yeah, That story works. Now don't mind me, I'm just observing." He spoke, while waving off the previous events.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

"Ok Ok, now that everyone is here and you understand the basics  we will be changing locations once again."Platina announced as she got up and placed her sunglasses back on again."Due to a lack of a suitable location here, I have decided to go with something simple and close by."

"So now if you all would get your things we will be going for a short walk to to the nearby mall."There she, Arruzzo and Sora would observe the others fighting, make a few suggestion and then decide on what kind of weapons and fighting styles the kids should get.

"We don't have much time since it's a friday tomorrow, a schoolday so I want you guys to hurry up and get going."She said before opening the door and waiting next to it


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

Xing stood up but instead of leaveing she turned and bowed to shin and aplogized for attacking him before since the knew her little sis had seen it and had most likely told her mom. She then walked out and waited for everyone.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenzo listened as Platina announced everyone's flames, "Storm..." he wasn't sure what to make out from this but he did get a strangely good feeling from it. He then looked at the other storm user, "I'll have to work with this crazy girl..." he thought to himself, even though he was most likely one of the most crazy people there, simply by the fact of his method of getting to school.

Kenzo already had made a mental list of who he believed to be alright, who was insane, and who were just ass holes. He looked around the room again, "Shame there isn't more in the first category..." he says quietly to himself, "Alright, lets get going. This training involves fighting, sounds fine to me." He walks over to the door and looks at it, "I'll take the window."

He casually walks up the stairs and hops out the window and onto the roof, "I need a break from all of these people, I'll keep my distance atleast until we get there."


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2008)

Sora and Ran walked out, following everyone else.
"So I am thunder I guess, whatever that means. Aren't you curious what you were Manjoume?"

Sora shook his head, he didn't care what he was as he didn't want to fight anyone nor be in the Mafia. Ran watchs as Hanabishi walks to the window and jumps out. "I would have thought I had the same as Hanabishi or maybe even you, how about it you as a Thunder!" Ran stuck out her tongue.  "But it looks like I'm teamed up with Uni, I wonder how this is all gonna work out."

Sora shrugged "I dunno"

Ran elbowed him in the ribs, "You acting like such a bitch, like you just got headshotted in counterstrike by a noob."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

The group spent the next five minutes walking, a few people were talking but most of them weren't getting along with each other at all.Shin was keeping his mouth wisely shut but mentally he was cursing the fact he was allowed to just take his Vespa to drive over there. When they finally arrived on the second highest floor, on the roof people might be able to spot them from the buildings next over but they didn't have this problem now.

The Hit-woman called Azzurro and Sora over to her and then sorted the group into three groups. Shin, Kenzo and Elliot were together in the first grouop. Ran,  Sanae , Shark and Oressa were in the second. And the last group consisted out of Xing, Trias, Kiya and Saito.

"OK listen up, the three of us will be observing you while you spar with each other, and since Shin is the biggest sissy here he's the only one that has to work twice as hard and fight two opponents.Ran and Sanae are a team VS Shark and Oressa, the third groups teams a re Xing, trias VS Kiya and Saito."She impatiently clapped in her hands and said."Chop chop ladies, get started already."

Shin was....Well obviously pissed off by Platina's constantly ripping on him but luckily he could kick Kenzo's ass now but also that Elliot, there was something about....He was almost just as annoying with his costantly being nice and offering cookies.

"Ok Who's first?"Shin asked as started with doing a warming up in order to prevent getting cramps or someting while he was whooping their butts.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

"Let's work well together, partner!" Eliot exclaimed, laughing. He gave his teammate a friendly pat on the back. He then turned his attention to his and Kenzo's opponent, Shin. "I wish you good luck too," He finished the last of the cookies and skillfully swept his tongue over three of his fingers, pulling his mouth into an upwards curve. "_I think you might need it_." he murmured with a tiny hint of amusement.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"Ha This could get fun huh Oressa?" He smirked and then look over at his opponents Ran, And Sanae. "The pro gamer and the other guy that showed up late?" He was wondering about both of them since he had never seen them fight. "Doesn't matter I can take them I mean i got a team mate!" he started cracking his knuckles and then his neck.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenzo's face lit up as it was announced that his opponent would be Shin. He had wanted to teach him a lesson back at the field, but was interrupted, now he would get his chance. His joy was cut short by the fact that he was partnered up with this annoying cookie boy, "You can stay back and prepare some snacks for us buddy, I'll take care of him myself."

He tightened his gloves and bandana, and walked into his sparring area. He began to bounce on the tip of his toes a few times, preparing himself while he looked around the area. There were a few trash cans spread around but he didn't notice much that he could use, "Fine, I'll just have to use my other resources..." he said cracking his nuckles, "Lets get this going."


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

Xing pulled out her tonfas from her bag and bowed to her oppenents while thinking 'this is just like a sparring match...hope my team mate doesn't get in the way....'


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin vs Kenzo and Eliot

"Alright, prepare yourself pretty boy!" he charges forward, seeming to just be going for a direct attack but as he gets close he drops to the ground and slides in between Shin's legs. He then springs backs up and delivers an elbow to his back. 

He turns around to attack Kenzo but he leaps over the attack, and pushes off Shin with both his feet against his chest. He flips and lands back, "A little slow aren't we? You should spend more time on the track."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 30, 2008)

Realizing that Shin's house did not have anything suitable for cooking, Oressa and Trias went to the living room, where everyone was being given an explanation of the flames, which they both listened to attentively. After the explanation they were instructed to leave Shin's home, as they were going to have a sparring match.

"So I have the mist flame..." Trias thinks. "But that other guy..." He turns to look at Azzuro. "His was just like Aniki's."

"Hmph. The cloud flame. Should be interesting what that flame can do.' Oressa thought.

Oressa and Trias were completely silent as they walked towards the mall. After Platina announced who would team up, the two went to their teams, though Oressa found the entire thing to be quite annoying.

"Ha This could get fun huh Oressa?" He smirked and then look over at his opponents Ran, And Sanae.
"Just don't get in my way, wimp." Oressa says coldy while clutching her pistol in her hand.

"The pro gamer and the other guy that showed up late?" He was wondering about both of them since he had never seen them fight. "Doesn't matter I can take them I mean i got a team mate!" he started cracking his knuckles and then his neck. "Just follow my instructions and you'll be fine." Oressa says confidently.

As for Trias, He waqs quite reluctant to fight, in comparison to his teammate who already had her weapon out. "Why does everything have to end in violence?" He laments.

Meanwhile the black sedan that was parked in front of Shin's house followed the group, and was now parked in front of the mall.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

“Do we really have to fight a classmate?”  Kiya said pulling off her earphones as she swung her bat lazily.  “Doesn’t seem like a good idea…” she said looking at her opponents and shrugs.  “Maybe the bat isn’t fair…” Kiya mumbles quietly then smiles.  “I just won’t swing very hard.” she says with a laugh spinning on her skates then returns Xing’s bow.  “Are we ready?”  she says to her partner the swinging of the bat slowing as her grip tightens.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin got surprised, he knew that Kenzo was a fast little monkey but seriously this guy was ridiculously hard to land a hit on, the elbow on the back hurt but he had survived worst. Though as he attempted to land a right kick Kenzo jumped up and pushed Shin off with both his feet causing Shin to stumble backwards.

As he was trying hard to keep his balance, succeeding in doing so eventually, he heard that familiar sound of an empty soda can rolling over the ground.
"OK, dodge this!"He called out before flicking the can up in the air before kicking it straight at Kenzo's face, be backflipped to do dodge it but was caught by surprise when he looked up to see the sole of Shin's foot come straight at him.Barely, just barely, he was able cushion the kick with his hands though he still got a pretty good hit right on the chest.

Shin raised his leg up high, trying to do a Brazilian kick on Kenzo's shoulders but Kenzo's reaction was faster and with the back of his hand he smacked Shin right in the face, keeping him from executing his move.The two quickly caught their breath before they executed a right almost at the same time, shins knocking against each other causing both to grit their teeth from the pain but the two hardheads continued kicking and kicking, neither wanting to be the first to back down.

"Shin, you idiot, enough of that!"Platina yelled at him."Kenzo take a break, Elliot you're in!"As this happened Shin was not only mad for not being able to finish his fight with Kenzo but he was already breathing pretty heavy and was supposed to....Oh wait, what the hell was he thinking, this was that cookie boy. This couldn't take more then 5 seconds, heck even if he Shin had two broken legs he should be able to take that guy..... If only Shin knew not to judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

Eliot placed a hand on his chest and bowed like he would as a dealer. "Please go easy on me." He flashed his ever-present smile and as he removed his hand from his chest something seemed to flicker in the light for just a moment, but due to it being night time it was difficult to see. "Well, here I go!" he piped. After bouncing once, he sprang at Shin with surprising speed, but just when it seemed like he was about to hit him, he suddenly swerved past him and let out a yelp. In a matter of seconds, Eliot was sprawled out on the ground by Shin's feet.

"Whoops... I tripped!" He laughed sheepishly, pushing himself off from the ground with his back turned to Shin. He stood and brushed himself off.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 30, 2008)

Xing breathed calmly and started running at her oppenent swinging out into what looked like a right hook but prepared to spin the tonfa out at the point of impact


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

As Elliot was laying at Shin's feet Shin sighed, then a second later a loud slap echoed trough the garage.The sound came from a rather hard facepalm by Shin.
"Can I switch back to Kenzo?"He asked Platina who only replied with a death glare, that could be translated to a Hell no of course, and then Platina continued looking around and discussing things with Sora and Azzuro.

"Shin seems to be a bit of one trick pony, I suppose some sort of weapon around his lower legs or feet could work."Platina commented, then later another idea struck her as she thought about Tsuna."Scratch that, I already know something perfect for him...We'll talk about it later Sora since you will need to make them."


By this time Elliot had stood up again and brushed himself off.
"Let's get this over already."
Highly annoyed Shin stepped towards Elliot and halfheartedly kicked him, not taking his opponent seriously and allowing Elliot to catch his foot and then in one move he raised Shin's leg up and kicked Shin's standing foot away causing the football captain to be on the floor now.

"You should be more careful you know."Elliot commented with a smile."As someone that was lying on the floor a second ago, falling isn't fun."His smile grew as was now close to Shin's face, the card dealer had squatted and and placed his hand near Shin's forehead.

Shin closed his eyes as he couldn't do nothing against this finishing strike now but it never came, and when he opened his eyes Elliot did something even worse. He flicked him!, right on the forehead before laughing loudly and taking a few steps back.

"Wanna try again?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 30, 2008)

"Just follow my instructions and you'll be fine." Oressa says confidently. Shark turned to look at her in anger and then saw she had a gun. "That reminds me!" He smirked and put down his back pack grabbing the steak knife from it. he grabbed it with a smirk_"Glad I bought this with me."_ He thought as he  grabbed it with his right hand.

"I can hold my own in a fight i don't need your orders to survive." He looked at his partner as he threw his back pack of into the distance.


----------



## tgre (Dec 30, 2008)

*"Hey look at him"
"He certainly doesn't look Japanese"
"Maybe he's a tourist?"
"Screw that I'm getting his number!"
"But he looks a little scary!"
"Mommy! Why is that boy dressed in a suit?"
"Haha look at that kid, dressing up like a mafia member... who the fuck does he think he is?!"*

Strangers walked down the footpath, commenting on the new stranger in school uniform strutting along.
Remy sighed, maybe walking to school wasn't the best idea after all. Sure it was only two blocks down... but how much do cabs cost in Japan? And do cabs even run in residential areas?!

Remy looked at the time on top of the tall building's clock, "This is bullshit! I'm gonna be late!"
Breaking off into a sprint, he pulled alongside a pawnshop, bought 2 packs of cigarettes and already had one in his mouth lit up and burning away slowly by the time he left the shop.

"Eugh, I'll never get the hang of these Japanese cigarettes, the tobacco in 'em are all wr-"
*"Are you a student of Namimori High?"*
"How did you know?!" Remy's mind became paranoid and hit overdrive _I've been traced by the Italian police again!_

"Umm no, it's your uniform..."
*"Oh..."*
*"Also school's not open at this time."*
Remy cocked an eyebrow, "And how do you know that stranger?"
*"Because unless you're severely retarded, it's clearly 9pm night-time right now..."*
And the rude stranger walked away, smirking slightly.

Remy looked around and up at the night sky, "Oh... I thought I was just early in the morning," he lit up another cigarette and sat on the curb, "Guess my biological clock is still a bit messed up..."

Just as Remy was about to head back to his apartment, he could hear grunts and struggling coming from close-by.

They were coming from inside a parking lot not too far from where Remy was sitting. It sounded as if multiple fights were happening all at once.

_Oh ho? A fight without me? Not likely..._

He approached the parking lot gates and pushed his way through slowly, making sure not to make any unnecessary noises...

"Heh. Looks like Japan got a helluva lot more exciting"


----------



## Serp (Dec 30, 2008)

Ran looked at Shark "Why the fuck would you bring a steak knife with you!"

These people were serious, and Ran had no weapons apart from the environment and her agility. 

Sora watched carefully before turning to Azurro and Platina and asking them a question. "If you want weapons for these guys, you have to tell me what does their whole different types affect anything, like fighting style or whatever, or is it just a baseless way to segregate people some more?"

Sora looked carefully he was worried that someone might get hurt.

"I guess I'll take on Mortis, you don't mind do you Mortis?" Ran asked she was intent on not getting hurt today nor hurting anyone else.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 31, 2008)

Azzurro scratched his chin as he took particular interest in the Shin VS Eliot and Kenzo fight. He turned to Platina, "All three of these fighters resemble my fighting style a little, so I could give them a little advice, even though my specialty really lies in rings and box set-ups. Shin seems to focus on his feet alot, which is a fine fighting style as long as he learns to use his hands for non-attacking purposes later, and he's got a problem with underestimating his opponents, although this can be fixed over time. For a feet-focused fighter, he needs to have better movements, like Kenzo. Since you already have an idea for a weapon, I'll leave it to you and Sora. Otherwise, he seems to be a well-rounded type fighter, so I can't help him much on that since I am a fighter biased towards one aspect of physical combat. 

Kenzo's movement resembles mine a lot, except that he seems to have a focus on acrobatics. He also has the same problems as me; he needs more power to finish off his opponents, so Storm was a good choice for him as it's arguably one of the most offensive flames. He'll need to get used to fights in enclosed places since he'll lose his maneuverability in such cases, and I guess an unpredictable, free-flowing weapon would suit him, maybe a chain of some sort.

Elliot places an emphasis on tactics and trickery, from what I can tell. I haven't got a clue on his physical fighting style, but I guess he'd prefer a ranged weapon to avoid a brawl, which I doubt is his forte judging from his use of trickery against Shin to avoid close-quarters combat. Trickery is something you can't really teach or get better at, so the best we can do for him is to train him to handle himself in case he gets in a close quarters combat."

Having finished his rather lengthy speech, Azzurro decided to observe the other fighters instead, all the while considering his current situation. He'd need to talk more with the woman named Platina later.


----------



## tgre (Dec 31, 2008)

"I can hold my own in a fight i don't need your orders to survive."

"I guess I'll take on Mortis, you don't mind do you Mortis?"

Remy was leaning against a concrete pillar still in the shadows, smirking slightly.

_What the hell is with these guys?_

He noticed a woman, older than the rest surveying them. Was she an onlooker? A random passer-by?

And then Remy looked closer at the fight scene... this was coordinated. The fights weren't bloodlusted at all and that woman was a supervisor. She kept saying something about... flames and she was talking to another person... Remy caught the name "Azzurro" or something.

_What the hell? Flames? Azzurro?!_

She started saying something again, something about "one trick pony" and a kid called "Shin." But Remy got bored and went back to watching the various fights happening all around.

The girl that was priming herself up against the "Kirigane" girl was preparing herself as well, they were all just testing each other out. The scent of battle hung euphorically in the air. Remy inhaled it all in and grinned as he edged further back into the shadows.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 31, 2008)

"If you want weapons for these guys, you have to tell me what does their whole different types affect anything, like fighting style or whatever, or is it just a baseless way to segregate people some more?"

While Platina made sure to keep her eyes on the matches, she replied with."No, it isn't just a baseless way to segregate people some more."She placed her right index on her thumb and started with."Sky, it's the rarest flame.a flame with strong propulsive power, It's capable of enhancement whether physical or mental....Though other abilities are also not unheard off but that's not of importance now."

Her index  was placed on the second finger now."Storm, Degeneration. It breaks down whatever it touches."She tapped her middle finger."Rain, Tranquility.It weakens whatever it touches."On to the fourth finger,"Sun, activation.can speed up things,as in increase healing or accelerate attacks"Now her index rested on her pinky."Cloud, Propagation.Can increase in size,matter and possible number."Went back one finger before saying."Thunder, solidfication.Can sharpen and is the most solid flame as you can guess, also it has properties of electricity."Finally it tapped one last time."Mist, construction.Allows the user to make illusions."

"To sum it up, the flames do effect the fighting style but we also need to keep in mind to make full use of their talents...For example Shin's flame could be very useful for projectile attacks but that doesn't fit his fighting style at all."


----------



## tgre (Dec 31, 2008)

"Storm, Degeneration. It breaks down whatever it touches. Rain, Tranquility.It weakens whatever it touches. Sun, activation.can speed up things,as in increase healing or accelerate attacks. Cloud, Propagation. Can increase in size, matter and possible number. Went back one finger before saying. Thunder, solidfication. Can sharpen and is the most solid flame as you can guess, also it has properties of electricity. Mist, construction. Allows the user to make illusions."

_Well that explains alot..._

Remy couldn't help but keep staring as the supervisor lectured the gang of youths in the deserted parking garage. Idly tracing his fingers through his beretta within his vest, Remy let out a loud yawn.

_Oh shit, not good..._


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 31, 2008)

"I guess I'll take on Mortis, you don't mind do you Mortis?" Ran asked she was intent on not getting hurt today nor hurting anyone else.

Oressa looked at Ran confidently. She knew that Ran was a gamer, as well as having exceptional gymnastic skills. However, she was quite confident that she'll win against her."Alright. Guess I'll start." Oressa quick draws her pistol and fires 2 shots at Ran and 1 shot at her partner, Sanae.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 31, 2008)

Kenzo spit as he was called out for Eliot to replace him, "Just when I was gona' finish him too..." he leaned against a pillar and slide down to a seat. He would never admit it but Shin was a pretty good match, and he would have some bruises tomorrow. 

He watched as his partner took his place, "Great, if this jock can't finish little dough boy off then it'll be embaressing...Then again I did beat him up pretty good, so he should do decent..." He watched as their battle began and Eliot fell, "What the hell...?" 

The fight progressed and with Eliot managing to get the upper hand on Shin and knock him to the ground, "Why that tricky little..." he gritted his teeth, it had taken him quite some work to fight Shin but this kid was about to win with ease. However he then delivered a flick to Shin's forehead, Kenzo simply sweat dropped, "He...flicked him?" Kenzo got up from his seat and headed back toward the fight, "That's it tag me in, this fight is pathetic..."

However, Platina gave him a death glare, like she so often gave to Shin when he acted up, "Fine...I'll wait a little longer but I want to get-" he was interrupted by the sound of 3 gun shots. He quickly turned to see Oressa had a gun in her hand and was firing at the other students, "What the hell! We're fighting, not killing each other!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 31, 2008)

Platina listened to Azzurro's comments about the three fighters of the first group and was surprised, he was even more suited for this role then she had expected at first.She though his experience could be useful to give Shin an example of a seasoned Sky flame user but it turned out that Azzurro also had quite a capable brain on him.

"Tomorrow."She said to him."I have something different planned, I'll split the group in two and I want you to take care of the other halve but we'll talk some more about that if we have privacy."It was then that she noticed a yawn and another presence, all the fighting going on here was quite a chaos and even an experienced hit-woman like Platina wasn't able to notice what was going around beyond the fighting areas.

"Could you two continue without me for a sec?"She asked of them as she stepped towards the source of the disturbance."I'll be right back."She approached their audience, he was pressed against a wall and was apparently trying to see and hear as much as possible without giving his location away."That's weird."She looked at his uniform, it was a a Namimori student though she was sure he wasn't at the school earlier this week, otherwise she would've noticed him with the high readings this guy was giving off on her sunglasses and it seeemed he was a storm user.

"Well kid, I take it you heard most of what we said already."She said to him."What do you say?, would you like to join this group and become one of my students?"IF so this guy would make the group an even number, which made things considerably easier  and also this one could be the fourth member of the first team.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2008)

"Haha, Well guess it's me and you sharky." Sanae laughed. "Seems kinda unfair though, who brings a steakknife to a street brawl?" He pointed at the weapon. "That thing doesn't even seem fit to cut a T-bone let alone a person though. Wonder how that's gonna help you sharky." Sanae began to move his arm in a circle.

"I'll brawl with you, knife or not. But man, You gotta get something that looks a little more frightning. Expand your world, don't be statisfied with the norm." He smiled at the man he was supposed to fight. "But hey, If you enjoy living in tiny world where steak knives beat out flaming swords, that's your deal."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2008)

Kiya shrugged as Xing rushed forward.  ?I guess if you want to?? she said smiling slightly as she pushed off gaining speed quickly on her skates.  _?What do I remember about them?boxing?? _she thought scanning her mind quickly to who the person was.  She knew who almost everyone at the school was even if she didn?t talk to them.  As they neared each other Kiya dropped low so a punch wouldn?t touch her and extended her bat to hit Xing across the shins.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 31, 2008)

"Seems kinda unfair though, who brings a steak knife to a street brawl?"  When he said that he gritted his teeth. "You bastard.." "But hey, If you enjoy living in tiny world where steak knives beat out flaming swords, that's your deal." Shark just stared at him he was angry really angry this guy just blew his short fuse. "I don't need anything better then this to beat you!" Shark said charging at his Sanae head first with his knife in his right hand.

"Bring it!" Shark yelled


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2008)

"Ah, Short fuse huh?" Sanae chuckled to himself. "Downside to charging head on." He jumped and rolled to the side. "You leave yourself open." He then brushed himself off. "I'd recommend getting that temper under control. But now that i think about it sharky doesn't fit you. Hows Bull, Or rhino? Maybe Ox? Yeah, Ox sounds good! Hahaha!" Sanae held his forhead and laughed.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 31, 2008)

He looked over at his partner Kiya.'Damn I am gonna have to make sure she doesn't get hurt' he thought to himself as he quickly put his gloves on his hands.He smiled as he looked at his opponent with a smirk."so then it seems you and me will have the pleasure of battling it out,Oi Kiya why don't you stay back and let me fight you to Xing the battle place is no place for women"


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

For a while, Shin and Eliot have been fighting, though the battle was more like a game of chase than anything. Eliot kept dancing around, taking cheap shots at Shin whilst evading his forward attacks. He had been hit a few times by Shin's kicks, but it oddly seemed to thrill him more than set him back. "Over here~." he crooned from behind a trashcan. He touched the lid deliberately and swung over it, now taking an offensive by heading for Shin. Stretching his arm forward, he extended two of his fingers and aimed at Shin's eyes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 31, 2008)

That Eliot was one weird kid, he seemed to be having fun even when Shin managed to land a hit on him, and he was one slippery son of a bitch since Shin was having quite some trouble with grabbing his opponent, with all the running Eliot was doing this turned from a sparring match to a game of tag and Shin wasn't enjoying this at all.

"Don't be such a pansy!"He was highly annoyed but at that point Eliot called out from behind a trashcan and then suddenly went on the offensive, catching Shin off guard.Two fingers went for his eyes and all Shin could do was close them, knowing full well that old TV move of placing your flat hand between them wouldn't make it in time.

This move well this wasn't really that lethal, but it sure hurt as hell to have those two dirty trashcan touching/ cookie grabbing fingers poking into his soft eyeballs that where only covered by that thin layer of skin known as an eyelid."You mofo.....You asshole!"Shin yelled out with face buried in his hands, out of anger he kicked around blindly.

"Shin needs a brain as well."Platina commented."Eliot would be perfect for something long range, his natural tricking skills combined with his Mist flame would suit something that could be controlled remotely like the whip that I used."After that she looked over to Kiya and Xing."They both remind me of Xth generation guardians, they should use similar weapons but with an unique fighting style since those of the former Rain and Cloud doesn't suit them."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2008)

Sanae continued to laugh after his last comment. when he suddenly felt a stinging sensation on his upper right arm. He looked down to see his sleeve cut open. "Heh, That was a new shirt too." He laughed. "Cut the crap and fight already!" Shark yelled at him. "fine, I'll show you my resolve." He ripped off the rest of his sleeve and tied it around his wound.

"Let's kick it." He zigged and zagged across the ground. "Bout damn time!" Shark yelled rushing head on. "Have a nice trip," Sanae swept Shark's leg causing him to fall. "Seya' next fall. Hehe." He stood up and laughed. "I'm not done yet!" Shark Yelled. FWOOSH! He began throwing punches left and right, mixed in with stabs.

"Crap crap crap OW crap!" Sanae dodged a few and took a couple stabs. "This is getting to be fun, Hahahaha!" He laughed at Shark. "Keep it up! I haven't had a fight like this in a long time." He jumped, span and kicked Shark three times. Two blocked by his opponents hands, One landing on Shark's chest. "Damn you piss me off!" Shark shouted.


----------



## Solaela (Dec 31, 2008)

(sorry slept if for a bit)

Xing smirked as her oppenent dropped and suddenly swung the other tonfa in a straight down motion aiming righ for Kiya's back knowing she'd get hit but she would deal with that when the time came.

"so then it seems you and me will have the pleasure of battling it out,Oi Kiya why don't you stay back and let me fight you to Xing the battle place is no place for women"[/

Upon hearing that Xing's blood began to boil, 'HOW DARE HE!?' she thought but kept her focus on Kiya but one more commenent like that and she might just change her target.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

"Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you'd at least pull your head back; it was just a love tap, honest!" Eliot said, smiling apologetically. He glanced over to Platina who was watching from the sidelines. "Miss, are you sure you don't want to give him a break? Two against one is hardly fair, after all." he suggested, glancing back at the writhing teenager.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 1, 2009)

With her quick reflexes Kiya could have dodged the others swing but what her supposed partner put her off guard for a moment causing the tonfa slam into her back just as the bat collided with Xing’s shins.  “What the hell!” she yells the skates going out from under making her land on her butt.  “You can’t be serious!” she said glaring as she got back to her feet glaring at her partner.  “I have half a mind to change targets!” Kiya yelled at him pointing her bat in his direction.


----------



## tgre (Jan 1, 2009)

Remy sighed a breath of relief as the woman named Platina walked over and left. Yet he was sure she saw him.

_What the hell...? Just what the hell am I getting myself into?_

Remy set down his bag and stepped out of the shadows and walked slowly over to the group.

_I've had enough of hiding..._ Remy grinned maliciously.

"Room for one more?" Remy set down his Namimori High jacket down and started stretching his arms, "Ain't a fight without me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

Platina brought Remy over to the first group, that of Shin, Eliot and Kenzo and as Remy started to stretch his arms she said."Alright, we have a new addition to our group."She stepped a little closer to Shin and then continued."He'll be taking over for Shin, I've seen enough of that sissy so Eliot or Kenzo either of you two can take this kid on for a while."She took Shin by the ear and dragged him out of the fighting area."You're such an emberassment."She sighed.

She had seen more then enough, all of them were idiots but had potential, what they needed was getting some actual fighting experience, well she had that covered, this week they would work some more on those fighting styles with Azzurro being in charge of them while she and Sora worked on the weapons and equipment, it should be able to finish within a week and then the first big test could take place.


----------



## tgre (Jan 1, 2009)

Remy was dragged into the fray with no idea of what was happening and what was going on. But all he knew was that there was a fight going on and he didn't want to waste time with words.

Remy cocked a chin up at the crowd, "My name is not important... I just want to kick some asses." He clenched his right fist, "Who's first?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 1, 2009)

Two shots from Oressa's gun hit Ran square in the chest as she jumped awkwardly backwards, through the air.

She landed on the ground with a thump, the hard ground slamming into her body, now everywhere was in pain and quickly her hands went to her chest, feeling around for the puncture wounds. Ran found nothing, and had assured her self that she had dodged her bullets, however she did that she wasn't sure.

Ran got up and looked Oressa. "Hey! you actually shot at me, I thought this was just a little friendly fighting nothing serious? Maybe I don't wanna do this anymore."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 1, 2009)

Eliot stood direclty where he was as he watched Shin get dragged away by Platina. He greeted the newcomer Remy with a polite smile. "I'd be happy to be your opponent. It's unfortunate that he couldn't join the fun though." he said, glancing at Shin good-naturedly.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 1, 2009)

Xing smirkde when she connected with her oppenents back, sure her shins hurt but she could put up with it. She took up a defensive stance and waited for Kiya to make her move.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2009)

As Shin was taken away from the battle and a newcomer joined in the fight Kenzo approached him and Eliot. However first he gave a quick remark to Shin as he passed him, "Tired of getting your ass kicked huh?" he said with a smirk and continued walking.

He observed the new student, he had never seen him before, and he was trying to figure out how he would fight but couldn't really pin him down, "Hey, new guy, when you get tired of getting your head flicked and eyes poked out, I'll be happy to fight you." he then turns to Eliot, "Try to leave him with all of his senses cappable so maybe I could get a go at him."


----------



## tgre (Jan 1, 2009)

Remy heard the guy who approached the youth named Eliot.

"Hey, new guy, when you get tired of getting your head flicked and eyes poked out, I'll be happy to fight you."

Remy cocked an eyebrow but didn't reply.

"Try to leave him with all of his senses capable so maybe I could get a go at him."

Remy began to laugh, "Oh you guys..."
He now loosened the top button just above his vest and preened his vest clean, "I can see I'm going to have a lot of fun with this group."

Remy took out his beretta and tossed it aside, "I guess I won't be needing this then," he let out a sigh of breath and grinned to himself, "It'll make things a little harder for me so I hope you can understand."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 1, 2009)

"Whatever makes you more comfortable." Eliot said, grinning at his opponent. He bowed once to him just as he did to Shin, but instead of lunging at his opponent like the first time, he stood to readily await an attack. His posture was that of a dealer at a casino: straight and gentlemanly, yet ready to act whenever prompted.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 1, 2009)

"Son of A.." Shark said as Sanae attack him again with another barrage of kicks this time all 3 landed. "Bring it Ox!" Sanae said making Shark even more mad. "Thats it!" Shark ran straight at Sanae throwing a couple Punch's followed by a barrage of stabs. All of sharks Punch's where blocked but a few stabs got in. "Ow!" Sanae said as he looked at a cut to the leg. Shark began to laugh and talk. "Ha how you like my knife no-" *Smack!*  Shark got an uppercut to the face and fell backward. "Ow!"


----------



## tgre (Jan 1, 2009)

Remy studied Eliot for a little while. His straight posture was misleading, but Remy could read the fighting intent. He was just as excited as he was.

"This is going to be a cakewalk." Remy grinned.

He lunged, Eliot saw it coming and side-stepped him in a fluid motion, but Remy's animal instincts kicked in and swerved... only to be met with a gentle tug on his shoulder.
"How'd you get the-" Remy looked to see Eliot to the side of him grabbing onto the shirt-sleeve of his left shoulder.
He threw him back into the concrete pillar of the carpark.

"Well that didn't last very long." Eliot was smiling gently and dusting off some debris as Remy stirred awake.

Eliot turned around but just when his back was turned, he heard laughter.

Platina looked over at Remy and Eliot, "Well... this is interesting."

Remy wiped a speck of blood from the corner of his mouth, "I thought you had a little more bite than that." Remy grinned and placed his hands in his pockets sheepishly, "Looks like you'll need a new shirt though."

Eliot's smile wavered a little as he looked down his shirt, there was a wide rip across his front just missing his stomach.

Remy shrugged and called out, "Ready for round 2?" He lunged again, but this time he had his fists open waiting to grapple onto Eliot instead of hitting him.

"You've decided to try and grab me? Smart move." Eliot replied as he stepped away, "But that's still not good enoug-"

Remy popped up with surprising speed to try and deliver a punch to the side of Eliot's head. Eliot just managed to barely duck out of the way and swipe at Remy's legs as Remy's punch connected with Eliot's arm and Eliot's kick tripped Remy and left a nasty bruise.

Remy got up panting, but still holding his cocky smile, "Not bad."

Eliot got up, barely wincing at the blow Remy just gave him, "Not bad yourself." Once again, Eliot stood up and resumed his straight and formal posture. He bowed low, "Shall we continue?"

Remy grinned, "Thought you'd never ask."

Platina... despite herself, smiled away from the gang of youths exchanging blows everywhere, "Looks like they all have plenty of fight left in them..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2009)

A bike speeds down the road, circling around the slow moving cars. The rider spots his destination and stops, even though the building is still quite a bit away. He slams on the brakes and the bike begins to skid. It skids all the way down the road until it stops perfectly in front of the building. He gets off the bike and takes off his helemt, running his hands through his messy hair after placing it on the seat, "This must be it."

Inside the building there are a circle of men in suits standing in a circle. One has a brief case firmly in his hands, his partners standing close to him, "Now, where is Ojiama..." a rather heavy man says impatiently, "Didn't you hear, The Death Rider took him out a few days ago."

The first man snorts, "The Death Rider...what a crock. There's no way one man could take down Ojiama, especially with all of his security. That paranoid fool keeps a small army with him everywhere he goes!"

"Oh did he ever, took me a few good minutes to take care of him." the biker is sitting on the second floor, relaxed and observing what is going on.

"It's the Death Rider, Saito Kizuki!" The man says and they all pull out their guns, "Uh, it gets pretty old hearing that stupid nickname. And guns, really?" He reaches for the num chuck that are resting on the back of his neck.

"Fire!!!" All of the men aim at the lone rider and fire their guns. After several rounds are fired they all stop, thinking there is no way the man could still be breathing after such an attack. However they are all in shock to see that he is unharmed, "What the hell!!!" 

He is slowly spinning his numchuck a round in a circle. He points down with his free hand and they see a pile of bullets on the bottom floor directly under him, "How did we all miss!" one man shouts, but Saito shakes his head, "You didn't all miss, you were actually dead on. However you did miss me, but it wasn't your fault." he says smiling. He actually deflected every bullet with his numchuck.

"Reload and take him out! Use everything you've got!" Some men reload their guns, others pull out rocket launchers and other more powerful weapons from cases that they were carying. They all take aim at Saito and prepare themselves. "Guess you guys won't just go down..." He says as he grips his numchuck with both hands.


----------



## Serp (Jan 1, 2009)

It was a cool Italian night, the Spina base hidden deep within the country, the location known only to living souls that need to know the location. 

The main house, now void of much happiness nor smiles sits upon the hill. In the main hall, a man sits covered head to toe in a dark dark purple suit almost black, silk black shirt and silk tie, messily done up but still with style. His shoes tanned crocodile, his hair perfect, and his eyes deep purple. The mans face, deep wrinkles crossing a face to young for so many, eyes flicker with the slight image of madness, the same flicker that sparkles in the ring on his right hand. The man is sitting in darkness. Several other figures sit behind him, the lighting dim, too dim to tell if they are people or statues. He is speaking, speaking low to the statues or people behind him.

The door to the hall opens, another man enters. One of the few that dare enter without permission, this one the same flicker of madness, stress given before its due lingering in his eyes. This man, dressed in black, green shirt of the finest quality, cigarette in his mouth starts to speak.

"Prezioso is on the move, she has been spotted in Japan, Namimori to be exact."

The man, his eyes move, they dart at this information.

"So the Vongola are on the move, the appearance of Prezioso in this town means that, something big is going down."

"Yes, sources say that she is meeting with a one Shin Yagami, a descendant of Vongola."

The sitting man perks, at the mention of this.
"I see, the Vongola are looking for an heir, it seems the rumours were true about the young Vongola Nero. But copying the 50 year old failed plan of a man, much his superior might not be a wise choice."

"What should we do, the Vongola are weak at the moment."

"Ah but no, now they are strong, for when the young Vongola's gather their guardians to battle of ownership of the rings, both sides would be at thier learning curve and unpredictable trying to defend Vongola." 

"I see, I see, best to let them battle each other and then we attack while they are licking their wounds."

"Indeed, if we can gather the Vongola rings, then hmm... profit I guess."
A smirk and then a grin from the seated man. The seated man turns his head behind him.

"So, what does the court think? Lets discuss this, we aren't animals afterall, we are the Spina."

And for Dramatic effect, he lifts up his right hand, and a white crystalline purple tinted flame errupted, lighting the whole room up perfectly, illuminating the figures behind, the man, the boss, Spina VIII.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

Ran got up and looked Oressa. "Hey! you actually shot at me, I thought this was just a little friendly fighting nothing serious? Maybe I don't wanna do this anymore."

Oressa merely sighed, and reloaded her gun casually. "Afraid of a few blanks, I see? You'll never last in the school paper." She aims her reloaded gun at Ran, but doesn't fire. "Ready to give up, then?"

Meanwhile Trias was just frozen in place, afraid to fight. "Um, can I just sit this one out?" He asked Platina sheepishly.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiya pushed off rolling back several feet as she shook her head clearing it of what her partner had said.  ?Fine?? she says seeing that her opponent was ready to fight once more.  Kiya began moving gaining speed quickly the bat laying in front of her, held in both hands.  She neared her opponent the swung wide out of her reach as she pulled the back bat in to batting stance swinging at Xing?s back.


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2009)

Ran looked at Oressa as she said it was only blanks.
"Well if its only blanks how do you expect to win? Unless scare tactics were your plan and you just gave them away."


Ran started to think should she give up, she was already hurt as it is.
"Give up, no, but agree to a mutual understanding that we both will gain nothing from this fight, that I would agree to."

Ran hoped she would accept her offer, Ran really had no way to fight, sure she could jump and dodge and whatnot but could not land a blow herself, and if Mortis was using blanks, then she could never land a hit either, it was stalemate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

Ran looked at Oressa as she said it was only blanks.
"Well if its only blanks how do you expect to win? Unless scare tactics were your plan and you just gave them away."

Oressa merely shrugged. "Blanks are pretty painful when you know where to fire."

Ran started to think should she give up, she was already hurt as it is.
"Give up, no, but agree to a mutual understanding that we both will gain nothing from this fight, that I would agree to."
The head editor of the school paper merely laughed at her proposition. "So you can hit me with a cheap shot while we're shaking our hands? I don't think so." Oressa takes a small purse out from her pocket, and takes out a single, orange projectile. "Rubber bullet. A lot more painful than a blank." She loads the bullet in her gun, and aims it at Ran. "Let's see how fast you are, gamer girl."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

"Damn." Sanae wrapped his leg with his other sleeve. "You know, you owe me a new shirt, Hahaha!" He sat down and laughed. "This fight really going anywhere Oxy? You just get too mad. Causes you to screw up pretty bad." Sanae took a pack of gum out of his pocket. "You want some? no use fighting someone who isn't in the right enough mind to fight back."
 
he unwrapped a piece and tossed it into the air, then cought it in his mouth. "As i see it, This fight is going to end one of two ways. You keep getting your engine blown and i kick your ass. Or we agree to not talk to eachother and fight in a somewhat fair fight, and i kick your ass. Either way it doesn't look good for you sharky HAHAHA!" Sanae laughed. Trying to trick his opponent into giving up. Truth be told, A stab to the arm and leg is going to hinder him a lot in this battle.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 2, 2009)

Eliot exhaled and took a moment to regain his form. "Well, you certainly present a challenge!" he complimented, even feeling somewhat worn out from his and Remy's fight. Unlike Shin, Remy was less direct and used strategy a bit more, and Eliot's own playful banter had cost him a few large bruises. He thumbed the corner of his mouth, which was starting to bleed, and he darted out his tongue to lick it off.

"I think I've had enough for tonight." he conceded, though his ever-present smile remained unaffected.

-----

"The stars... are not as pretty as your flame." said one of the Spina, Farfalla, who had her head curiously tipped to the side in awe of Faust's light. She spent the evening until now, watching the simmering sparkle of diamonds on a higher, velvet blanket. But, like a moth, the butterfly was more attracted and more interested in the alluring glow of fire, however cold and dangerous it may have been.

Farfalla was the only Spina who was not sitting in a chair, but on the floor beside Faust’s seat. Some might have been surprised or even disgusted at her gall, but she remained oblivious to their opinions. Like a child, she did whatever she pleased under innocent circumstances. It was clear she was not paying attention to the conversation at hand—not that she really understood the matter in the first place. She did, however, catch bits of the exchange and recognized some things.

"Indeed, if we can gather the Vongola rings, then hmm... profit I guess."
A smirk and then a grin from the seated man. The seated man turned his head behind him.

"So, what does the court think? Let's discuss this, we aren't animals after all; we are the Spina."

"Von… go-la?" she uttered slowly, opening her mouth in a small “o” as if the word fascinated her. "Spina… That’s me." She smiled, wording her family’s name with certain affection. She treated every word spoken like an unknown, fragile toy, and she spoke them deliberately as if they would try to flutter away from her as soon as she said them the wrong way.

Farfalla craned her neck to gaze up at Faust, middle and ring finger delicately touching the bottom of her lip. "Boss… I’m hungry."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 2, 2009)

_Snap._ An arrow shot off into the distance and hit a board stuck on to a tree. 

_Right on the mark._

Hikari sighed and dropped her bow onto the grass and shivered slightly. It was dark, foggy and cold. She was wearing her light archery uniform. Hikari turned aroun, looking at the back of her silent dark house. It was always like that, ever since she could remember. She shook her head and left her bow on the grass, not bothering to clear up. She'll carry on tomorrow.


Hikari entered her large house, used to the silent loneliness. She dressed quickly, planning to go shopping.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

The first and in his eyes the most capable of Spina guardians eyed their Sun guardian, the girl was such an annoyance....No that wasn't true, she was usually an annoyance, when that switch in her brain was flipped she could became a marvelous sight to behold.....If only that side of her was seen more often instead of this....toddler that was sitting on the floor like she was the family pet of the Spina.The one presence in this "court" that was an animal.

"Get your ass off the floor!"He snapped at her, a second later his Marlboro brand cigarette was placed between his lips again and he inhaled deeply.Over the years his addiction to these deathsticks had only grown, smoking over three packs a day now and being forced to periodically receive Sun flame treatments from one the Spina's medical staff in combination with taking several other drugs developed by the Spina.....It was no way near a cure for the way he was fucking up his lungs and the rest of his body but this way he had a bigger chance of dying during combat instead of dying because of his smoking.

"And go get your own food!"He continued his yelling at the woman that was probably the most dysfunctional of the Spina family."You're a grown woman for god's sake, act your age."How they ever ended up with her was beyond him, and don't even get him started on how she ever gained possession of the Sun Vortice ring."Capo?"This was the term he used to adress their leader now."I heard electro-shock therapy does wonders for the mentally handicapped, just say the word and I'll sort out the mess that is Farfalla's brain."The left hand, the one that didn't carry his Vortice ring was raised, like many years before he still wore two rings at all times, each on one hand and his left wore a B-rank ring now.

The ring of decent quality sparked several times before his green Thunder flame wrapped itself around the ring.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 2, 2009)

_It's actually quite a nice night. I'll walk_, thought Hikari and she stepped into her black shoes, putting the buckles in place. 

Ten minutes later she was staring at a cake displayed near the window in a cake shop. Hikari gazed at it for a few minutes and walked in, preparing to buy it. A strawberry lollipop was already in her mouth; she pulled it out, as she spoke to the person behind the till.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Standing on a large pile of junk, Sho watches the fighters battle it out. "Haha, 000, you got no skill!" He commented on their talents. "What did Platina want me here for?" Minamoto sat down on his Art. "I'd drop these guys at 299,792,458 m/s." He laughed again. "A jobs a job! Just gotta wait it out and then the fun begins!" Sho jumped down from his Junk pile.

"Gotta get to work on my next piece of art. THE WORLDS GARBAGE FOLKS! BUT MY ART SHAKES THE SOUL!" He shouted into a microphone and began laughing. "No radian will ever beat me in art or power!" He tossed a small piece of scrap metal into the pile behind him. "That's perfectly calculated art! GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 2, 2009)

Saito let out a sigh as he walked over to on of the pillars in the parking structure and sat down."I refuse to fight my opponent he isn't even a fighter.Picking on people who are weaker then you is not fair" Saito said crossing his arms and having an upset face.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 2, 2009)

Xing spun around and blocked the bat while thinking 'I havent seen fighting like this before....', she then backed off while thinking of a plan


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 2, 2009)

"Hm?" Eliot turned slightly to see a girl in the distance walking to the mall, close to the location of their "sparring grounds." He let out a mild chuckle and asked Platina, "Isn't this enough fighting for tonight? I'm sure everyone is a little tired--it's almost my curfew, too."

----

Farfalla's gaze switched from Faust's flame to Dio's much more threatening aura. She recognized him as one of the meanest from Spina, but held no personal grudge with him. She leaned her head on the leg of Faust's chair and only responded with a bold--yet devoid of much emotion--"... Make me."

Unlike Dio, Farfalla made no attempt to lash back with her own flame. Instead, she used defying, innocent apathy towards him as a mind-grating weapon. Deep amber eyes bore into Dio's as she remained in her position, now clutching the leg of Faust's chair as her head rested lazily on it. If she had a straighter mind one might've assumed she was daring him to cause a ruckus and forcibly lift her from the ground, especially where the boss of Spina was.


----------



## Serp (Jan 2, 2009)

(As Ran)
"How fast I am, believe me I'm fucking fast!"

Oressa shot the rubber bullet at Ran, Ran could see the bullet coming, but couldn't react fast enough, she jumped upwards to perform a back flip, but the bullet hit straight in her stomach and she landed on the floor, in pain.

"Fuck me! they do hurt like a bitch."
 Ran said as she ran her hand across the now raised up bump on her stomach, it was throbbing and red, almost drawing blood.

Ran got up, wincing in pain at the pain in her stomach, as she raised up. But as she gained her footing Oressa shot her two more times, once in each shoulder, popping them. Ran couldn't help it she had lost this battle, she wasn't fast enough to dodge bullets, Oressa had the upper hand.

Curled up in pain on the floor of the parking lot, Ran feebling tried to raise her hand before, failing and letting out a solemn, "You win Mortis"

------

Faust watched as Dio and Farfalla conversed. 
"Dio, we cannot afford to fight among ourselves."

Faust lowered his hand to Farfalla's head and ran his hand through her hair.
"Farfalla, is a Spina and despite her behavior she is a great Hitman, a kittens mind in a tigers body is a dangerous thing, need I remind you of her performace in Baghdad."

Faust looked as Dio, radiated a small amount of thunder flames from his ring, Faust's eyes narrowed.
"Why do you wear that crappy B-rank ring, where is your Spina ring?" The Spina's although the family that possessed the most Vortice rings, still had their family ring which itself was no joke.

"Moving on, the Vongola are moving, it would be best to get some info on the current activities, maybe later even send one of our own down there."

Dio looked at Faust, stern.
"Wasn't that traitorous, cankerous whore, last seen in Japan?"

Faust smiled, and as did Dio.
"Ah yes, we really should contact Cissinei?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

"Kick..My ass?!" Shark just started laughing. "You got a stab to the leg and one to the arm and what I am bruised? Also I have a weapon?" Shark stopped laughing and looked at him. "I am going to make you swallow that gum might want to spit it out." Shark smirked and then ran at his opponent.

"Sharky.." Soon shark got a fist to the face and fell to the ground. "Shit!" Shark said as he started to get up and as soon as he did he got another hit to the face and was right back down on the ground. "Shit!" Shark said as he rolled to the left and began to get up again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

"See sharky" Sanae faked a smile. "You just don't learn my friend." He tried to ignore the throbbing in his arm and leg. "A reckless charge will get you no where my friend! I have a book on meditation. Expand your world and you will be able to conquer the sun! Live in a small space like yours and the world simply is too much." He tried to hold back the deep breaths he wanted to take.

A stab wound isn't something easily ignored, Two is something not easy to walk with. "I've just gotta get him to give up. then i can collapse haha." Sanae thought to himself. "But if you wanna keep fighting little Ox, I'm not going to give up." Sanae spat out his gum and kicked off his sandals. "Let's just get this over with huh? Then maybe i'll take you out for a celebratory cup of coffe, My treat! you just gotta pitch in the 580 yen for yours! Hahahaha!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 2, 2009)

Hikari walked out of the shop happily, a big, wrapped up box in a bag swinging on her arm. She hummed to herself, staring at the sky, wondering randomly out of the next day. She slowed down a bit, there was nothing but archery to do. Or reading. Playing games. So...boring. But what choice do I really have...? She sighed slightly and stopped, looking for her phone. Hikari rang her butler and within two minutes he came, stopping the car right next to her. She greeted him as he opened the door for her as she threw all her bags inside.

"I shall walk home tonight, I think." 

Hikari walked away, opening another lollipop and putting it into her mouth.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

Shark got up and looked at him anger in his eyes. "Son of a bitch!" Shark threw a punch right in Sanae's face and Sanae did the same thing and both hit. Soon both where on the ground. "Huh you got a punch to ya. I like that!" Shark sighed rubbing his face. "looks like most these fights are ending wanna call it a draw?" Shark was ready to keep fighting if he said no but i he said yes shark could just pass out.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

"A draw sounds nice!" Sanae laughed. "My arm is killing me... Hahaha!" He laughed and spread out his arms and legs like he stopped in the middle of making a snow angle. "Ah, That's comfortable right there." He sighed a sigh of relief. "So, How bout i buy you some ramen after this! i swear its my treat hahahah!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

"Sounds good to me!" Shark sighed as he just started to relax on the ground his eye's shut. "Good fight hope I didn't scar you for life!" Shark said with a laugh he dropped the knife on the ground. He was hurting but he knew he would be fine and his teammate won so it was good.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

"Hope i didn't bruise your nose for a few days!" Sanae laughed back. He didn't really feel like fighting that day anyway. So this worked out just fine for him. But there was one thing that really bothered him. It irritated him right down to his very core.... "Where did i kick my sandals off too....." He thought aloud.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

Platina clapped loudly several times until everyone stopped what they were doing and paid attention to her."I've seen enough so you all can stop."She told them."I'll be sure to stay in touch you over the week, give you suggestion and for those that need it weapons will be manufactured in order to compliment your fighting styles."She started with making her way to the exit.

"You kids should go home, it's getting late and it's a schoolnight."She snapped her fingers once, Shin knew rightaway he was supposed to hurry up and come with her."Make sure to stay near the phone and don't skip any classes."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Sanae continued to lay back on the soft ground. "I don't feel like going home." He let out a big yawn. "Right here is nice and comfy... I'll just sleep here tonight and shower in the morning..." He turned to his side and used his hands for pillows. "Good night..." A bubble slowly formed out of his nose and he drifted off into sleep.

"Another marvelous work of art!" Sho laughed, as he finished putting a vending machine into a giant pile of scrap. In the middle of the road ofcourse. "HEY! YOU CAN'T DO THAT! THAT'S PUBLIC PROPERTY!" A cop shouted. "Oh, looks like it's time to run from the fraction! HAHAHA! CATCH YA LATER RADIAN!" Sho took off holding his cap on his head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 2, 2009)

"... Make me."His source of annoyance dared him."Very well."He couldn't wait to do exactly that what she had dared to do and he looked over at his boss, without words he asked him for the okay but was denied such a thing.

"Dio, we cannot afford to fight among ourselves."

His Thunder flame died while his anger burned fiercely, though he made sure to comply to his "Capo's" orders.

"Farfalla, is a Spina and despite her behavior she is a great Hitman, a kittens mind in a tigers body is a dangerous thing, need I remind you of her performace in Baghdad."

Faust was right, it was unneeded to be reminded of what she did in Baghdad, THAT side of her was the one he had respect for."I was just suggesting we should bring that tiger of her's out permanently instead of being forced to endure the kitten all the time."

"Why do you wear that crappy B-rank ring, where is your Spina ring?"He smiled when this was asked, he flicked his cigarette away and then eyed the B-rank ring.There were two reasons he kept this ring, one was for the usage of his Armare Armante, wich needed a constant flame supply in order to function but the second one was the most important reason."This ring keeps the fun in it, the Vortice Ring is not that suitable for torture trough Thunder flame but this crappy ring....With this I can have as much fun as I want without worrying to overshoot it during my excitement."He admitted, the B-rank ring was less likely to fry his opponent in one go.

The conversation eventually moved on to the Vongola and then to Cissy.
"Ah yes, we really should contact Cissinei?" That teenage crush he had on the girl was long gone, now he only held resentment towards the current Rain Vortice owner.She had betrayed the Spina, something that Dio would never forgive her for.

"What good will that do?"He quickly added."Capo?"It was unwise to disrespect their boss."She is as likely to work with the Vongola as to be of assistence to you."Cissy was just a reliable as she was ten years ago, and for those that knew her at that time.....She wasn't reliable at all, the girl could make a fuss about getting a dress seconds before a life or death battle could begin....


----------



## Solaela (Jan 2, 2009)

Xing walked over to Platina and handed her a piece of paper with a number on it saying "mom's getting us a mobile each because of the attacks on the people near my house, she's regestered the number so here...if you can't get a hold of me at home try this number ok?" she then ran off knowing if she was home late she was in trouble.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

"Hmm." Sho was crouched on top a building. "I need a place to stay." He looked around what little of the city he could. "THERE HE IS!" A police officer shouted. "Damn it." Sho sighed. "These' freakin radians are a pain in the Pi." He stood up and jumped down. "You wanna fight you got it!" He laughed taking out a box. 

"AIM!" The officer was now backed up by many other officers. "..." Sho took off at top speed. "Who brings guns to a fist fight!" He shouted. "Damn sons of digits, It'd be fine if i could just kill em all!" He took a turn down a alley and kept on running. "I'll find myself a comfy spot to stay the next 4x2 hours!"


----------



## tgre (Jan 2, 2009)

Platina dismissed everyone.

Remy smirked.

"Hey where are you off to? We don't even know your name!" Shin called out.

Remy just smiled and walked back into the shadows. _They'll find out soon enough_.

And he began his long trek home.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

Oressa smiles arrogantly as she returned her gun to her pocket. "Wimp." She remarks coldly.
As for Trias, he was simply happy that he wasn't hurt, but he had a nagging feeling in his heart. "I'm safe...but Aniki wouldn't have backed down..."

Outside the mall, a man inside a black sedan claps as he watched Oressa win her fight against Ran through a monitor inside the car. "She's become quite skilled." He thinks. He takes out his cellphone from his pocket and dials in a number. "It is I, uncle. I must say that Oressa is doing quite well. Can't say the same for Kirigane, though. A shame, his brother was quite a terrifying opponent." He picks up a book sitting next to him, and browses the pages lazily. "I would like to stay here in Japan for a while, uncle. We do need someone to watch after the Vongola, after all. Of course. Well then, goodbye." The young man closes his phone and calls to the man in the driver's seat. "I want you to enroll me to Namimori Junior High School post haste, Ruru." He orders before picking up a cup of tea and sipping it.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 2, 2009)

Shark got up and walked over toward Sanae. "Get up you owe me ramen remember?" Shark smirked as Sanae opened his eye's. "Lets go i am hungry!" Shark said as Sanae got up. "lets go i guess you didn't have to let me treat you to ramen you know?" The two walked off heading toward somewhere for ramen.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

Saito let's out a sigh as he stands up slowly stretching as he walks over to Platina and points at her "Don't think this is over I will prove myself worthy" he then looks at Shin "Football I have your back,if you need help call me" he said smiling as he ran off punching the air."A late night jog is just the thing!" he yelled into the air.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

Farfalla nudged into Faust's touch, but kept her eyes lit and focused on Dio. It was difficult to tell what was on her mind. Then again, there was likely not much there at all. Her gaze switched to the wall and she stared at it blankly, repeating Faust's mention of the other family, "Vongola..." She tipped her head back to look up at the head of Spina. "Boss... I want to go too." she said, indicating she understood at least some of the conversation, and that she was interested in meeting the Vongola (even though she had never seen them before).


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2009)

Faust looked down at Farfalla
"In time, in due time."

And then turned back to Dio.
"Yes Cissinei, betrayed the Spina but she is no fool. We have been tracking her movements and think we are finally closing in. She would rather help than hinder us if it means saving her own ass, and plus we can sweeten the deal with a dress."

And then Faust smiled, "And then Dio, you and Piovere can take care of her however you wish."

Piovere sat behind Faust, with the statues. Piovere Garcia the child of Faust's fathers rain guardian Grecio, was now Faust's new rain guardian. Cissinei had the Vortice ring of Rain, and Piovere was stuck with the Spina ring of rain, so naturally he had a grudge. But Dio's grudge was far stronger and deeper, and who was Faust if not to let his family take their vengeance if not the Boss.

"I suggest that later, once we gather enough info and the new Vongola is chosen, before his ass even hits his comfy new chair, we strike. Farfalla, Dio or maybe even Piovere could go."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2009)

~8 days later~

It had been a hectic week for the candidates, Between school and their personal lives Platina had been giving them homework of her own.They were to train their bodies and fighting style, whether they decided to do so in their own way or to follow the training schedules Platina had set up was left to the candidates themselves.The Vongola hitwoman turned teacher had been working hard all week, together with the rest of the tutors and Sora to design and manufacture weapons and equipment for those that needed/wanted it.

Because of all that hard work none of the tutors had been able to observe much of the progress the candidates had been making and so this weekend would serve as an opportunity to do so and evaluate them while also giving the candidates a chance to familiarize themselves with the new equipment and weaponry under battle conditions.  

While Platina, Azzuro and Sho were finishing up on their preparations the candidates were in class, the end of was nearing but stil had a half hour's worth of class to sit out.Since  Namimori high wasn't that big of a school, most of the candidates were in the same class depending on their age ofcourse.

Shin, Oressa, Trias, Sora, eliot, Masato, Sanae and Remy were currently sitting in one class while Kiya, Ran, Saito, Kenzo, Xing and Hikari were in another class.
Currently Shin was bored out of his mind, he was sitting behind a desk way back in the class and was killing time by texting and listening to music, both earphones were in and they were loudly playing a collection of his favorite Hip-hop songs while he was pretending to be hard at work but was instead just doodling in his notebook while he was texting sneakily under his desk so the teacher wouldn't notice.

----------------

~Spina base~

"Yes Cissinei, betrayed the Spina but she is no fool. We have been tracking her movements and think we are finally closing in. She would rather help than hinder us if it means saving her own ass, and plus we can sweeten the deal with a dress."

Dio couldn't help but chuckle at the suggestion of sweetening the deal with a dress, this was very likely to be actually enough to get Cissy to cooperate.
"And then Dio, you and Piovere can take care of her however you wish."He cast a glance at the man Faust mentioned, their current Rain guardian......Though the term was to be used very loosely in Dio's opinion, the man had been bested by a girl and was currently only holding that title because of the betrayel of Cissinei.
"I suggest that later, once we gather enough info and the new Vongola is chosen, before his ass even hits his comfy new chair, we strike. Farfalla, Dio or maybe even Piovere could go."

"I say we send Piovere, that fool will have one last chance to prove his worth."Dio replied as his green eyes glared at the Rain guardian."I'll escort him and if he fails to take care of Cissy I will personally take care of both....We have no need for a Rain guardian that is unfit of both the Rain Vortice ring and of being a Spina guardian."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

"30 minutes and counting." Sanae sat in the middle of the far right row. Right next to the wall. "I would sleep but teach is lookin at me." He sighed and took out his notepad. "Let's see." He looked around the room. "Whad'ya know. Shin's goofing off." Sanae laughed inside his mind. People watching was a small habit of his. 

"Nothing here to draw." He thought trying to find some inspiration. "I'll just draw a lion eating a panda." He laughed inside his own mind again. If there was nothing to draw, Draw something you'd never see! Expanding the world starts with expanding the mind. "Now, what kind of lion should it be..." He tapped his chin with the end of his pencil.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Kiya yawned as she finished her work.  One head phone in her ear as she leaned on her hand the other tucked discretely away.  _“Damn this week has been hard…”_ she thinks to herself as she stares vacantly at the paper in front of her.  _“This has really been a strange turn of events…” _ Kiya says in her mind as she went over the past week or so in her thoughts.  She flips the page in her notebook and her pencil moves absently over the page actually writing out the things that are moving through her head as she yawns once more.  Kiya glances at the clock and groans inwardly at the time as she lays her head down on her arm waiting for the time to go by.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 3, 2009)

Xing looked at the book she was reading and suppressed a yawn, why the teacher would give such boreing lessons she had no clue. But she just wanted to go out to the field and train for a while.

(sorry bout it being short I had a short burst of Writer's block)


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2009)

Faust's eyes narrowed at Dio, he was right Dio was starting to be the kind of person that trusted very few people.

"Dio you seem to be confused. The mission that I suggest to send you Farfalla or Piovere is the one to overpower the Vongola. The one to find Cissinei and see what she knows is a different one, that I haven't thought of who to send yet, but Piovere or you seem the best choice, a choice that I should decided on quickly."

The thing was Faust had mentioned sending them to conquer Vongola, but Dio had switched it back to Cissinei, Dio seriously wanted blood from this woman, and Faust wasn't sure if it were best for the family.

"Dio Piovere is the son of my fathers rain guardian, that won't protect him for long. But he seems worth the Rain vortice, his only hurdle is Cissinei the woman the whole Spina taskforce is after. Plus him using his Spina ring, Box weapons and real mafia training would be more than enough to overcome Cissinei. Plus we have a few people also without Vortices, it wouldn't be best to undermine your peers"

Faust spinning his fingers in the air.
"Cissinei however, once her worth has run out you may kill her."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenzo sat, looking out the window and playing around with his pencil absent mindedly. He sees many of the other students are listening to music, he would love to do the same, however an MP3 Player wasn't exactly on the top of his list in items that he needed to buy. 

He thought back to what had happened last Thursday. He did get to take a few shots at Shin, but he didn't really get a chance to show off too much of his skills. He took a look over at Xing, another Storm user. He knew he would have to beat her out in the fight for Storm Guardian. He needed the position, he assumed it would pay the best, and the rent for his apartment was coming up soon. He didn't know what him and his sister would do.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

After a few moments, Sanae had finished his drawing. Instead of a Lion eating a panda, it somehow resembled a half lion, half demon, kinda human lion demon hybrid. Fighting a similar panda creature, in a duel with Flaming swords and Demonic shields. "Hmm... This isn't exactly how i thought it would turn out." He thought to himself. "This would make a pretty cool T-shirt actually..." He laughed outloud.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 3, 2009)

Shark sighed like normal he was in the back corner of the classroom he had his book up but behind it he really had his drawing notebook. "Damn this class should hurry up!" He sighed and started to draw a chain tied around an elephant. "What is Sanae laughing about.."   Shark said as he looked up over at him he could kinda see what he was drawing and it was really weird.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2009)

~With the Spina~

"Dio you seem to be confused. The mission that I suggest to send you Farfalla or Piovere is the one to overpower the Vongola. The one to find Cissinei and see what she knows is a different one, that I haven't thought of who to send yet, but Piovere or you seem the best choice, a choice that I should decided on quickly."

"Vongola?"He repeated, it took him a few seconds to remember what they had been talking about before Cissy got involved in the conversation."Oh of course."He suddenly said when he remembered, the Vongola interested him very little."I would propose we send Farfalla to take care of them, give her some backup."He pointed out the Storm guardian of the Spina family."While me and Piovere are also in the country to keep an eye on Cissy and stand by for additional back up if Farfalla's team run into unexpected trouble." 

"Dio Piovere is the son of my fathers rain guardian, that won't protect him for long. But he seems worth the Rain vortice, his only hurdle is Cissinei the woman the whole Spina taskforce is after. Plus him using his Spina ring, Box weapons and real mafia training would be more than enough to overcome Cissinei. Plus we have a few people also without Vortices, it wouldn't be best to undermine your peers"

Dio bowed his slightly as in to apologize."My apologies Capo."He said."I got a little caried away in the excitement, I'll make sure not to make that mistake again."Or better said he would make sure not to say it outloud anymore, he had no respect for any of the guardians that failed in getting their Vortice ring....It was obvious there were not worthy of their rank, they were nothing more then plain and simple seatfillers.

"Cissinei however, once her worth has run out you may kill her."

"Thank you sir."He was grateful for these words, he intended to do exactly that as soon he had the opportunity.

~At Namimori~

It wasn't a surprise for Shin, the last lesson of the week was always extra boring and seemed to last forever. But when that bell finally rang the whole class roared to life and laughter was finally heard again while the students quickly exited the class.The occasional student could be heard saying."Since when do those guys hang out with each other."And similar phrases though the group ignored it as they headed to the school parking out located a little beyond the school gates.

"So does anyone have any idea what we're supposed to do at that parking lot?, it isn't really suited for sparring matches or anything....I actually had practice around this time."He mumbled the last part, he felt bad about ditching his team like that but it wasn't like he could do something dangerous like.....Saying No, to Platina. That would get him hospitalized at least."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

"So does anyone have any idea what we're supposed to do at that parking lot?, it isn't really suited for sparring matches or anything....I actually had practice around this time." Sanae chuckled. "Never been in a real streetfight eh? Parking lots are suited for brawlers really... and back alley muggers hahaha!" He laughed at his own joke.

Truthfully he didn't know what was going on but he was going to enjoy all the time he had doing it. "Oh yeah, Where is that Kenzo kenzi... Ken." He looked around the small group to see if he could see Kenzo. "I forgot what he looks like." Sanae laughed again.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

Farfalla perked up at the mention of her name like a dog that sensed someone pulling up in the driveway. She rested her hands on the arm of the chair, as if to paw for Faust's attention. "I can go?"

-----

"I heard we were supposed to be going on a field trip. I wonder if we're going to the beach." Eliot piped. Unlike most of his classmates, he wasn't entirely bored with class, but it was nice to get a break from the tedium of school. While still not buddy-buddy with everyone (at least, it wasn't reciprocated), he at least started to hang out with them because of the mafia circumstances. Of course, his friendly nature made it almost seem like he was always with "the crowd."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2009)

"Never been in a real streetfight eh? Parking lots are suited for brawlers really... and back alley muggers hahaha!"

"I can't say have fought much on parking lots, just that one time near the mall but this one is totally exposed.The cops would be all over us if we did something like that here."The parking lot in question was small and above ground, and not almost completely deserted save for the few teachers that were unlucky enough to have classes in the late afternoon of friday.

"I heard we were supposed to be going on a field trip. I wonder if we're going to the beach."

"A field trip?"This was news for Shin, but then again Platina told him surprisingly little after that one time she explained who his grandfather was and what Shin's part was in this."I doubt it'll be the beach, would be hot though."He let his teenage mind wander for a few seconds before he continued."Can you imagine what Platina-sensei would look like in a bikini? .....Very sexy, it has to be"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

"Never been in a real streetfight eh? Parking lots are suited for brawlers really... and back alley muggers hahaha!""I can't say have fought much on parking lots, just that one time near the mall but this one is totally exposed.The cops would be all over us if we did something like that here."

Sanae shrugged. "You're missing out, It's more fun when you knock a guy down on hard asphalt hahahaha!" He had a very odd sense of humor about these things."Can you imagine what Platina-sensei would look like in a bikini? .....Very sexy, it has to be" Sanae thought for a moment. "I could, But she'd probably make sure i never did again Hahahaha!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

The final bell had rang a few minutes ago, but Kenzo had fallen asleep by then, and it would take more than that bell to wake him up. Eventually his teacher walked right up to him, took a deep breath and shouted, "HANABISHI!!!!" He sprung from his seat, "Hanabishi, school's over, so get out of my class."

"With pleasure..." He stood up and stretched and then almost fell when he realized something, "Crap!!! I forgot about that meeting!" He looked to the door, "No way I'll make it in time that way!" He then looked to the window, "Perfect!"

He hops out of the window and then climbs up to the top of the roof, "Now where was it...the parking lot, right."  He sprinted across the top of the school, the people under him on the top floor of the school wondered what the sound was.

"There!" he spotted the group in the parking lot, however he did not slow down in time and ran right off the roof. He grabbed onto a street light, spun around it a few times and then realeased his grip sending him flying into the air. He landed on the roof of a car, setting the alarm off, "Hey, sorry I'm late and Uh, maybe we should move our location." He says turning to the sign that says principle in front of the car that he landed on.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Speeding down the hall Kiya split the students like a wave.  “Why did the teacher want to talk about that paper today…” she mumbled her music blasting in her ears.  “No more tears!”  she sang with the music a student pushing the door open letting Kiya blast out of it.  She jumped off the top step and spun in the air as she landed at the bottom and turned toward the parking lot.  “No more tears…” Kiya sang gaining speed once more.  “Good they are still there…” she grinned circling the group and coming to stop.  She pulled one earphone out in time to hear them talking about bikini’s and shook her head.  “That just figures…”  Kiya says and laughs feeling really good for some strange reason.  "Why is the car alarm going off?"  Kiya says looking at the group then the car putting the bat behind her back.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

Saito roared awake as he heard the bell ring he grabbed his things quickly as bolted out of the class room.He was excited to see Shin again he really didn't care for the others,he jumped down the stairs and darted to the outside.He looked around and then headed to the parking lot.

When he arrived he could see alot of the people had gathered already,when he saw Shin he smiled and began waving "Hey! Football!" he yelled making his way threw the people to get closer to Shin.Today was his day he thought as he made a fist and punched the palm of his other hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Sanae waved to the crazy acrobat. "Hey! Kenza! Banzai... Kenni... Kenzi... Ken!!" He was doing it partly on purpose and partly because he'd only heard Kenzo's name once. "I've got somethin i need to discuss with you!! So... uh... hmm.. no place really private to talk is there." Sanae rubbed his chin and looked around the parking lot.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2009)

Shin facepalmed and then quickly gestured the rest of the group to follow him around the corner begore the principle would show up and send them all to detention.In fear of getting shot or maimed by Platina if they weren't were they supposed to be, well she took it easy on the rest but Shin had been beaten several times ever since that day she showed up and so he called Platina.

"Pla....I mean miss."He quickly corrected himself, she didn't take it kindly when he adressed her with her given name." Kenzo fucked up so we had to put a little distance between ourselves and the parking lot, we're around a little further down the street."Platina never said anything and the only reply was the beep of a disconnected conversation.

"A real charmer."He sighed.

It took a few minutes but eventually a indigo Coach pulled up, the door of the bus opened as soon as it stopped and Platina jumped out.The group could see Sho sitting behind the wheel and Azzurro sitting in the first seat behind him.
"OK, listen up people."She said as she opened luggage compartments that was on the side of the coach."If you could just throw your school stuff in here and then take a seat in the coach."


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2009)

Ran as always had bunked this class, she had no use for it, well she thought she had no use for it. So was already at the parking lot waiting for the guys to get there. She was stretching and whatnot, she was still abit sore for the bullets had hit her quite hard. But Ran was determined to get faster, and more limber. So she stretched herself out, actually putting in effort to her gymnastics, but her style was too formal, she needed to be erratic, she would ask Hanabishi for help later. 

Sora was finding this week really hard, people asking him stuff like, 'Since when did you and Yagami get buddy buddy', which he had to tell them that they weren't but rather working on a joint project. When he wasn't with the guys doing Mafia stuff he was with Ran, playing games and if he wasn't there he was with his school friends. But as it seems being in the Mafia is a 24/7 job, with breaks to spend with your friends, that which none of his school friends really noticed. But Sora with Platina was designing some high tech weaponary, well not high-high tech, but rather obscure weapons which was good enough for Sora.

But now a goddamn car alarm had gone off, so they all to move it from the parking lot. And then jump inside an Indigo coach driven by Sho. 

Sora walked up to Platina.
"So what are we doing in this coach?" He asked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Sho revved the engine. "Hahahah! Move it radians! We've got a destination to get too do, xx!!" Everyone blinked for a movement. "Double time..." Sho said with a drooped face. "Math joke." Sanae chuckled tossing his bag into the compartment. "Now's a good time to talk Kenny!" He laughed once more. "Get in the coach!" Sho shouted into his microphone.

"OW!" Sanae held his ears. "Where can i get me one of those! Hahahahaha!" He jumped in the back and laughed. Sho revved the engine some more, signalling everyone to hurry it up. "You have 30x2 Seconds before i drive off at 767.58 mph!!!" Sanae held up his hand and whisped. "That's the speed of sound."


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

Saito tossed his things into the bag and jumped into the coach."Where the hell are we going?" he thought as he looked around.He moved over and what not to make more room for the people getting in.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Kiya shrugged and skated over as she took her pack off.  She tossed the bag in the compartment but kept her bat in her hands.  “Now this should be fun…” she said grinning as she pushed back and headed for the door waiting for a few to board.  She climbed the steps carefully in her skates and put her other earpiece in.  “Cut my life into pieces…” Kiya sang dancing slightly.  “This is my last resort…” she grinned as she swung into a seat and looked out the window.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

Eliot tossed his small bag into one of the compartments. "I wish I brought cookies for the occasion." he said in mild disappointment. He jogged up into the bus and took a seat near the middle. "Anyone know any songs to sing during the bus ride?" he asked in cheer. He rested his arms over the back of another seat, waiting for everyone else to board.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

"I can't get in this thing, I gota' get back home and check on my sister." He turns around to leave but with the rush to get into the coach he is forced inside. 

"Let me-!" Before he could even finish he was pulled into the back by Sanae, "Now's a good time to talk Kenny!"  Kenzo turns to him, "Alright...what do you want?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

"TWO RULES!" Sho shouted into the Megaphone. "YOU DON'T ASK WHERE WE GO AND YOU AIN'T SINGING ANY SONGS THAT AREN'T ABOUT MY AWESOMENESS!!" He laughed and began twirling the megaphone. "Words can shake the body, But my art shakes the soul!" He gripped the wheel tightly. "Move it 000's! Time's a wastin and i'm sick a waiten! The Sho mobile's got just one destination and it ain't yo'mamma's bedroom!"

Sanae smiled to Kenzo, "Heard you're having a bit of a money crises my friend! I'm here to help you out with that." He put his arm around Kenny. "My pops needs some help in his business. Just running some drawings about town, Dropping of packages that sort a deal. If you're intrested he can get you a weekend job! pays good kenny! I swear!"


----------



## Solaela (Jan 3, 2009)

Xing ran up slammed her stuff into the compartment and got on board muttering to her self, about how her mom was going to be annoyed that she gained extra home work for close to a month.

"Damm teacher....why did she have to do this to me...." she sighed and took a seat near the door like she always did when she was on a bus.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenzo's eyes widen after hearing this proposition. He was never expecting for one of the students to propose such a helpful offer to him, "Well-uh yeah, I could do that."

He didn't care if it payed good or not, he has always been refused jobs making it impossible to get any money, but a well paying job would be great, he couldn't wait to tell Kana, but that would have to wait, "Um, thanks a lot man. It'll be a huge help for me and my sister." he put his hand behind his head akwardly, not used to recieving such kindness he wasn't sure how to act.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Sanae laughed and pat Kenzo on the back. "It's no problem Kenny! especially since now i wont have to do it! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Over the past few weeks, Sanae's been trying to find a way to avoid helping his dad with his deliveries. When he heard about Kenzo's problem an idea came into his head. Make Kenzo do the deliveries!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenzo sweatdropped, confusing laziness for kindness. However he didn't care, it was a paying job that he needed. It just happened to work out for both of them. He then turned his attention to the bus, "Who cares about where we're going, why doesn't anyone wonder who the hell this guy driving is?!?!"


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Arms wrapped tightly around her knees, Hikari sat on a tree branch, leaning against the trunk. The tree was opposite the school and she looked at it, her eyes sad. She had started the school after her parents had died, she wanted the experience of going to school instead of having a private tutor.

She sighed nostalgically as she remembered those days smiled to herself. The sky was darkening.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Sho stood up from his seat. "The names Sho! Sho Minamoto!" He was about to continue but Platina ripped his Megaphone away and kicked him back into the chair. "Hey, that's not cool." He leaned back putting his hands behind his head. "I just wanted to introduce myself. These Radian's deserve to know about their awesome sensai!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 3, 2009)

Shark threw his stuff in and then got on he looked around. He would sit by whoever it didn't really matter to him. "Dear god shut up!" Shark said to himself as he stared at the driver. Shark soon found a seat by Kiya. "Lets go!" Shark said staring at Sho.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

Saito wanted to make himself more comfortable so he decided to put his legs on the seat,it seemed for the most part people weren't sitting together.He sighed and looked at Platina and then at the others on the bus.'_doesn't look like any of use can work very well together,even football seems to dislike me_' he thought to himself as he closed his eyes.


----------



## tgre (Jan 3, 2009)

Remy looked warily at the rest of his class, _"they look so... weak."_ He was getting bored. The exhilarating parking lot fight seemed so long ago.

He ran a hair through his hair and sat next to one of the prettier girls in the class, "I hope this seat isn't taken."
*"No actually it's for a frie-"*
"Excellent." And he took her hand and placed a kiss gently on the back, "You have beautiful eyes."
She blushed.

*"What did you say your name was again?"*
"I didn't."

Just as Remy was about to lean in, he caught sight of Eliot, the boy he fought with in the parking lot.
He looked back and he seemed to have subconsciously placed a hand on her neck, she was leaning in for a kiss when Remy jerked away.
*"Oh my God you prick!"* She yelled, *"Where the fuck are you going?!"*
Remy grinned, "I have some unfinished business to attend to."

Remy made sure that Platina had her back turned to the class before cooing very loudly, "Oh Eliot~" Remy scratched his chin with his hand, in a very delinquent like manner, he whipped out a cigarette before Platina stormed up to him and snatched it out of his hand.
"How did you get here so fas-"
"Be quiet Remy or I'll have you thrown out."
"How did you know my nam-"
"And I'll take that cigarette and your pack as well."
"HEY I NEED THOSE!" Remy shouted, his fist clenched tight.
Platina cocked an eyebrow, "You're a thousand years too early to be fighting me young man."
Remy grinned, "How about we test that theory right now?"
Platina looked around, aware that everyone was watching, she closed her eyes, opened them again and smiled calmly, "you sit back in your seat or I will rip out your spinal cord with my bare hands."
"Touched a nerve have we?" Remy slumped back into his seat with a smug grin.
He looked over at Eliot and imitated a gunshot at him and laughed.

"This field trip might not be so bad after all."


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2009)

Sora nodded, a test he thought. Sora made his way back to the seat next to Ran were she was busy playing her PSP.

"You know if you do this,"
Grabbing the psp, before Ran snatched it back.
 "I don't know actually and would like to find out myself Manjoume." Ran's eyes filled with concentration, before breaking it and looking up smiling.

"So what are we doing on this coach, Platina must have told you something?"
 
Sora sighed, "All she told me was this was a little test, and that I would be staying in the coach, so I assume it is quite dangerous."
 
Ran looked around, nervously.
 "She better not leave me with Mortis again!"

"Well I think you should go and be abit more familiar with the other guys, incase you need it."

 "But I don't know the others."

 "All the better to do so now." Sora made a face, a concerned face.

Although reluctant, Ran agreed and got up. Ran got up sat next to Hanabishi.

"Hey Hanabishi can I ask for your help on something?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 3, 2009)

The sun was a a bright orange colour and Hikari winced as the rays shone into her eyes and reflected off a coach below her, near the school. She looked down, frowning. How odd. A school trip?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

Kiya turned her head from the window as she felt someone sit next to her.  She blushed lightly as she dropped her feet to the floor realizing her skirt had slid up but was grateful he seemed to be concentrating on the driver.  Kiya chuckled lightly as she smiled at him then pulled her zune out changing the play list as she went back to look outside ignoring the yelling going on in the coach around her.  _“I wonder where we are going…and what we are doing…”_ she thought to herself as she sighed slightly listening to the slower songs in her massive music library.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Hikari swung on the branch and jumped lightly onto the ground, walking towards the bus curiously. She moved towards an open side window, leaning her arms on it and peering in. "Where are you guys going?" asked Hikari, speaking to a random person near the window.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

"Ain't no business of yours!" Sho leaned out the window and shouted through the megaphone. "But if you're one of these radians get in the Bus cause i ain't waitin all day! x2 go people! Hurry it up or i take off without you!" WHAM! his head was suddely slammed into the steering wheel. "Just shut up already." Platina sighed. Sho rubbed his forehead and adjusted his hat. "Damn XX, take a chill pill."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Hikari raised her eyebrows. _Hmm. I don't know. Going along to...where ever they are going sounds better than more archery..._

She walked over to the front of the bus and walked to the back, sitting in an empty row of seats. She took out a lollipop from her bag and put it in her mouth and observed every student thoughtfully.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

Eliot only grinned back at Remy and winked, as if to acknowledge his challenge, but in a more polite and friendly manner. He stopped looking at his former opponent when a girl who was not originally a part of the group boarded the bus and sat in the seat behind him. She was sucking on a lollipop.

He turned around and rested his arms on the top of the back seat to face her fully. He was kneeling on the seat, which was somewhat unusual for him because he had always had good manners in everything, including sitting. "I've never seen you before. So you're coming along with us?" he asked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

Soon everyone had boarded the bus and some began to talk with each other. "Well, Seems like we have everyone." someone commented. "Right!" Sho grabbed a small talk box from under the dashboard. "HELLO RADIANS AND 000's!" The sound echoed through speakers all around the coach. "THIS IS YOUR DRIVER SPEAKING!" 

He then turned back to face everyone. "We'll be starting our field trip in just a moment! please stay seated as i don't feel like killing you without using my hands! HAHAHAHAHA!!" He then crushed the box and slammed on the gas. VROOOM!! The bus took off with great speed and Sho began driving wildly through the streets. "I hate working with this guy..." Platina sweatdropped.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenzo turned as Ran took a seat next to him. At first he sighed in his head as she asked him for a something but then he turned to the last student that wanted to ask him something. It turned out well, so maybe it will happen again. Besides, he liked Ran, which was more than he could say for more than half of the bus, "Sure, what's up?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 3, 2009)

Ran looked at Kenzo, still unsure whether it was wise to ask him, but hey what could she lose.
"Well its just that, I don't know how to say his but... its my gymnastics, I'm too formal with it, I need someone to show me how to mix it up or whatever, and your the best person I could ever think of. So... If its not too much trouble could you teach me a few things...please."

Ran was not above asking for help if it meant beating Mortis. Plus apart from Hanabishi and Sora, Ran didn't know anyone in this coach, and well it was just good to stay close.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 3, 2009)

Shark sighed and looked over at Kiya and then at the kids around him. "Dear god I hope we go somewhere fun and like not the woods." Shark Said to really anyone. "I Also hope it is near water I love swimming." Shark smiled and then got out of his pocket a psp and a game case.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2009)

Kenzo listened to her request and thought it over for a minute, "Mix it up?" he scratched the back of his head, "Not sure exactly what that means, but I guess I could try to help you out as best I can." It was pretty obvious the difference in their performances, Ran's a very formal gymnastics type, and Kenzo's a crazy, unexpected type. However he doesn't really pay attention to such things.

"Just one question." He gives her a serious look, "What's with the sudden urge to change up your moves? I know that the gymnastics team frowns upon what I do, there's too much of a fear of injury. Even though that never stopped them from riding my ass to get me too join..." he says the last part quietly to himself. "So, why do you really want help?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 4, 2009)

Ran lowered her head, and her voice became quieter.
"Its Mortis, she beat the shit out of me in the parking lot, with her marksmanship and my predictable moves, I was an easy target. I just don't wanna seem weak, I don't wanna be weak, I never want to be dominated like that again."

Ran turned her head, not wanting Kenzo to see her face, it was a mix of anger for, not Mortis but herself and a bit of depression.

"I know someone like you, so free, outgoing and generally life loving person, wouldn't understand first being forced to do something by your family and then be brutally dominated by a random girl. But it hurts, being controlled, being weak. I wanna show him, I mean everyone that I can be strong and by learning and mastering my own style I can finally be in control."

Ran had just spilled her heart out to Hanabishi, this all started before Mortis, but she was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2009)

Kenzo listened closely as Ran spilled her emotions out all before him, the entire time wondering if he was really the right person for this. 

"I know someone like you, so free, outgoing and generally life loving person, wouldn't understand first being forced to do something by your family and then be brutally dominated by a random girl. But it hurts, being controlled, being weak. I wanna show him, I mean everyone that I can be strong and by learning and mastering my own style I can finally be in control."

He looked slightly away himself as he began to speak, "You don't want to be like me..." he couldn't help but cringe as she mentioned how "life loving" he was and how he couldn't understand how her family forced her to take part in something. He thought to himself, how could he be a life loving person when he's barely had a life to live, and how he would do anything his family made him if he actually had a family.

"I've never...I haven't been able to..." he stopped himself from letting out any of his emotions and got back to the topic at hand, "I don't know how good of a teacher I'll be, but I'll do my best, and next time you and Mortis fight, thing's will sure be different," he says with a smile.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

A week had past since the fight at the mall parking lot. Oressa returned to her usual routine of writing stories for the paper, and accusing random people of planting bombs in her bookshelf. It seemed like that life had returned to normal, until Platina became the new coach, and with the arrival of the loud, hyperactive new math teacher. Their entire class was taken to a field trip, the destination unknown to many. Oressa quickly deduced that this was another training scheme by Platina.

"How annoying...it's a good thing I brought this." Aside from her backpack, Oressa also brought her rifle. It was a gift from her family, in case something from the past rears its ugly head. The weapon was stored in a cello case, and to add to the illusion, the rifle was hidden inside an actual cello within the case. 

As for Trias, he returned to his usual state of anonymity. There were several instances, though, when Oressa would ask him to spy on the other possible guardians. "I wonder what'll happen today..." He thinks.

The school bus was now driving through the streets in a hazardous manner. It was a miracle that the bus hasn't been pulled over yet. Behind the bus, a black sedan trailed the vehicle. Inside, a young man with long, purplish black tied in a ponytail sips a cup of tea. "Oh dear, it seems I'm late. Lucky for me you were nearby, Ruru." He tells the driver as he watched the bus speed away.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

SCHREEEEECH! Sho makes a sharp turn, The bus is now driving on only the right wheels. "HAHAHAHAHA! A PERFECTLY CALCULATED TURN!" The vehicle then drops back to normal. Sho leans out the window with a Megaphone. "MOVE OUTTA THE WAY! YOU'RE ZETTA SLOW AND I'M ALPHA FAST!" He began driving even more wildly, This time he turned into oncoming traffic just to pass other cars.

"HAHAHAHA! I think we're gonna die!" Sanae laughed as he flipped and flew about the bus. "Why aren't you in your seat!?" Sho shouted to him, not even paying attention to the road. "I was, But i forgot to put my seatbelt on." Sanae pretended to swim through the air. "HAHAHA! YOU GOT THE INTELLIGENCE OF 32-54!" He went back to his driving. 

"Just don't get us arrested." Platina yawned. Sho began to grin evilly. "HAHA! TIME TO KICK THIS BABY INTO GEAR!" He let off the gas, stomped the clutch and shifted gears. "Bus's can't go that fast..." Someone spoke up. VROOM! Everyone was pushed back into their seats, except for Sanae, he ended up on the back of the bus. "THE MINAMOTO SPECIAL!" Sho laughed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2009)

Before Platina even thought of undoing her seatbelt she told Sho."Atleast pretend for a while you're a sane person and drive like one, I need to walk around for a bit."Only then she got up and first made her way over to the overhead compartment to grab a case labeled Kiya."Shin get over here and take those damn things out of your ears!"She yelled at the Vongola heir, he could barely make out what she was saying over Kid Cudi's Day 'n Nite but what he did manage to catch of it and her body language were enough for him to realize what she wanted and so he moved a little closer to the group.

"The same goes the rest of you."She said, referring to those that were also listening to their music."Alright, so we worked our asses off to get these things ready as quickly as possible so those that requested equipment will recieve them now and I expect you to listen carefully to what I say when I hand them over, those that I'm not talking to...."Though her sunglasses made it impossible for the group to see it but her eyes glanced around the collection of candidates before continuing."I expect you to be quiet or else I'll have to do something about you."

"Kiya."Platina made her way over to Kiya and handed her the case that was labeled with her name."We made you customised rollerskates that allow you to project your flame into, as a result this increases their speed and while the Rain flame is channeled trough them they will leave a trail of water behind.Over time this will allow you to turn the battlefield to your advantage.Your weapon though gave us more trouble, but we eventually decided on a katana, you see the former Rain guardian was a lot like. He too was a fanatic baseballplayer and obviously had a Rain attribute and in light of his succes with a katana we decided this could bring you similar amazing results, though you will have to decide for yourself on a Kenjutsu style that suits you."

She continued on to the next case, labeled Shark, and so she headed over to him now."You got a custom made knife, upon channeling your flame trough it will change shape somewhat to resemble a lightning bolt. The Thunder flame is very suitable for bladed weapons though because of the short range you have with the custom knife you requested we also gave you a secondary long range weapon. It'll take you some time to get hang of it but I'm sure you'll manage. It's a bow that is specially designed for Thunder users, it concentrates and compresses Thunder flame into an arrow shape, though this also requires concentration on the user's part."

Next was Sanae and so she handed over him a smaller case labeled with his name."You declined my offer of a secondary weapon, saying your fists and feet were capable enough and so we made you something that allows you to increase the damage dealt with them. There are four elastic bandages as those you would see used in martial arts, wrap them around your fists and lower legs/ankle and they will allow you to coat them with Sun flame, increasing damage while at the same time radiate a healing aura while it's also possible to use them to focus your focus your flame for the use of healing your allies."

Saito was the next one, this case was also smalled and when he opened it there were only two gloves inside."Custom made gloves that allow you to focus your Sun flame trough in order to achieve similar results to that of Sanae's bandages."

Now it was Kenzo's turn."This is your's."She said handing him over his case."The sword you requested, I've personally always liked the combination of a Storm flame and a bladed weapon....Very deadly."She paused for a second, fantasizing or remembering something either way Shin found it very creepy, it was similar to how a man would fantasize about a attractive nude woman.....Did things like that turn her on?.....No wonder she was always beating him.
"Also there's a chain hidden inside the hilt, when you wish to do so you can pull it out and use the blade from long range or allows you to use the chain itself in any way you see fit."


"And finally."She took out the last case and gave it to Shin."If you've trained hard and exactly done what I told you to do then you should have little trouble activating these babies, though mastering them will prove rather difficult I guess.....Anyhow your's were probably the easiest one.Like how the Vongola I and the Vongola X used their fists in combat, coating gloves in their Sky flame you fight with your feet and therefor I give you these."Excitedly Shin opened them before groaning and facepalming."Shoes......Their not even designer or anything, what the hell is this kinda brand....DLX??"Though he recognized in small lettering on the side of the shoes the word Vongola, the XI that signified his status as the eleventh Vongola boss and  also the same symbol found on the Sky Vongola ring could be found on the shoe.

A loud smack was heard and an annoyed Platina continued while Shin was rubbing his cheek, a red hand imprint across his face."Now that I have your attention again, these sneakers under these conditions seem normal and allow you to wear them without drawing attention to you.When the situation calls for it they allow you to focus your flame trough them and they will take on a different appearance and will be more suited for battle in combination with their flame coating. They will increase your speed, jumping ability and the damage dealt out with your kicking but like I said mastering them will be difficult."

After that she took her seat again, and buckled up again, waiting for Sho to bring them to their destination.Wich should be only 10 minutes or so away.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 4, 2009)

A boy who sat in front of her turned around suddenly.

"I've never seen you before. So you're coming along with us?" he asked.

"Hello. I have never seen you before either. And yes I am. It is better than staying at home." she said briefly.

She glanced with interest at a lady handing items out to people in the coach.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

"I suppose it is." Eliot agreed with a smile. He turned around to see Platina handing out weapons to certain people. Although he didn't get a "present", he wasn't bothered, only impressed that Platina managed to configure which items to hand out from the conception of their character and fighting styles. He particularly enjoyed Sho's company, who was loud and effervescent, though it couldn't be said for the rest of the kids.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2009)

Quickly Kiya pulled her earphones off not wanting to anger Platina like Shin had and listened carefully.  Her hands shook slightly as she took the case from the woman and paid close attention to what she said.  Looking down at the case quietly she let her hand run gently over top but didn’t open it until everyone’s cases were handed out.

She slowly unlocked the case and opened the lid and looked down at what was inside.  “Amazing…” she mumbled looking at the skates and katana.  Kiya let her fingers travel lightly up the flat side of the smooth shiny steel as a smile began.  After a moment she closed the lid and slid the case the floor standing up right between herself and the side of the coach as butterflies played lightly in her stomach hoping she would could eventually use the weapons proudly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

"Haha, I love a girl who takes charge." Sanae took his Sandals off and wrapped the four bandages on his arms and legs. "This'll do just fine. Course, I' don't think i can even use the sun flames yet.. HAHAHAHA!!" He laughed at what he felt was an ironic twist. "By my caluclations we'll arive in 9 minutes, 32 seconds and 58 milisecconds." Sho pushed down harder on the gas. "AND I AIN'T DRIVIN LIKE THE REST OF THESE ZERO'S!"


----------



## Solaela (Jan 4, 2009)

Xing bliked at some of the stuff the others got and groaned 

"I'm screwed..." she was heard to say at the same time as sho spoke, knowing her tonfa's from home wouldn't stand a chance against stuff like those. 

She pulled them out and looked at them looked at every mark, nick and cut from her many battles and zoned out.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Shark smirked at Kiyas weapon and skates."Nice katana!" He said as he opened his own there he saw them. First it was th knife which he picked up and felt it was sharp but with his flame he thought that this thing could get even More deadly. Then the bow it had no arrows he was supposed to make his own. "Damn This thing looks complicated." Shark said looking at the bow. Soon he put it back and put the case at his side.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 4, 2009)

_Why do they have all these...weird items? Weapons, shoes, gloves...why? I wonder if that lady will scold me for being here._ she thought randomly.

She looked around the coach again and recognized a few people from her classes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2009)

It took a while but eventually the coach stopped in the middle of nowhere, just next to the road they had been driving on all the time and Platina opened the door and gestured everyone to get out.The group was smart enough to comply to the Vongola Hitwoman and formed half a circle around Platina who was busy with the luggage compartment again, though this time she didn't open the first one closest to the door but the one more to the left.

Before she started handing out bags though, another car parked a little behind the bus and another kid stepped out while the driver stayed behind.
"Kids, this is a new addition to the group."She introduced him."Saigo, you'll get the know the rest....Those you don't know already during the test."She continued with what she was doing and grabbed a bag from the luggage compartment.

"Each of you will get a light bag, they will contain a canteen, some protein bars and over the bags spread will be different items you will need to survive this weekend in the woods, for example."She opened a bag and pulled something out from it."This one contains a small sized cooking pot."She threw this bag towards Shin who caught it."This one contains a flashlight."She revealed the flashlight and threw this bag towards Eliot."And you will find similar things like that, simply said if you wish to survive you will need to work together because a heavy hiking bag would weigh you down too much."

"Wait what?"Shin asked, shocked by this sudden development, he thought they were going to a secret mafia base or something."I'm not a real nature person, I need to shower and stuff."

Though Shin was completely ignored by Platina, which was probably for the best since he would've gotten beaten otherwise."This weekend you will have to prove yourselves by surviving out here by using teamwork, also you will be forced to defend yourself against any threat the forest might hold so this will also prove as an opportunity to show your progress."

"The rules are, Do not leave the forest until the 48 hours are up, also you are to keep these on at all times."She opened another case and passed around the group dealing earpieces out."Those are the rules so I would suggest you start moving, Dinner time is getting close and you kids still need to catch whatever your dinner will be."

After that she completely ignored whatever questions the group had and actually just closed the door behind her while she prepared the next stage of the event.The Namimori base belonging to the Vongola hadn't been used for years but she, Sora and Sho had checked it out this week, and besides them using it for the equipment  manufacturing and while exploring it Platina had discovered quite some useful stuff, among them remote controlled cameras that allowed them to monitor the candidates.

"So uhm.......Does anyone have Wifi connection here?"Shin asked as he looked around."I thought we could use Satnav to find a McDonalds or something, they're everywhere so shouldn't be too hard, not any harder then catching a bear for dinner."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

"Haha, Rules are rules. No leaving the forest." Sanae put the earpiece in and slung the bag over his shoulder. "I heard snake tastes like chicken. Hahahahaha!" He begins to walk into the woods. "Never been camping before, This'll be a brand new experience." He continued laughing as he faded into the trees. "I'll find some wood for a campfire!" Was the last thing he shouted to the group.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 4, 2009)

Shark put in the ear piece and looked at his weapons. "I got a bow i can try to go hunt something but i have no arrows..." He looked at the group "I suppose we should find a place to sleep and make camp??" Shark saw Sanae walk off and sighed. "also You heard Platina no leaving the Woods Shin.." Shark looked at the group. "Whats everyone got?" Shark wondered opening his bag to see some match's. "I got matchs..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2009)

Kenzo looked at his new weapon carefully. It looked sort of complicated to use, but it suited him quite well. He swung it randomly as they left, being careful not to hit anyone, or atleast anyone he liked. Even while Platina explained everything he barely payed attention, still taking a look at his new sword. After she finally finished he took his back pack and then put in his ear piece, "Trying to quit already? Suck it up tough guy, we've got 48 hours of surviving to do."

He ran up the side of a tree and then hopped onto the tree next to it and stood on the branch, "I'm gona' go look around for some meat. You all should either do the same or do something else useful like get fire wood, or fish. Atleast find us a good area to stay in."

He strapped his sheathed blade to his back and got ready to leave searching for some kind of animal to kill. He doesn't enjoy such things as killing animals, but he does know that they'll need it to survive.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 4, 2009)

Saigo took off his hat and put the earpiece in. He slung his bag over his shoulder and sighed. "What the heck? They get all these cool weapons and I have my marbles..." He said quietly and scoffed. Saigo reached into his pocket and pulled out a bag full of the marble-like weapons that he had invented. He put them back into his pocket as he realized that none of them would be too important in the current situation. He opened the bag that he was given. He looked through and pulled out the special item he was given. "Toi... Toilet paper?" He said, dumbfounded. "It will come in handy... I suppose..." He sighed.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

"Oh, camping! This'll be great!" Eliot said, looking rather enthused. "I should have at least brought some marshmallows with me. And maybe some graham crackers and chocolate to make s'mores." he mused, hopping off the bus and following the others. "Who knows any songs or ghost stories we can tell when we settle down?" he asked, smiling at the ordeal. Survival was going to be fun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

?So let?s see what?s In the bag.? Sanae sat down and unzipped the bag. ?Protein bars, canteen, plastic forks.? He scratched his head. ?Haha, Guess you can?t eat without forks!? He laughed and began to pick up a bunch of sticks. ?I?ll gather a bunch of sticks, make a fire and we?ll cook whatever they catch!? He smiled. ?I do enjoy new foods! Snake should be interesting. Ooh, maybe deer? HAHAHA!? Sanae finished gathering a large amount of sticks and walked off towards the others.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 4, 2009)

Xing looked through her bag and took note of what was in there.

"proten bars.... canteen.... binoclears" she said as she held up the pair of binoclears that was in her bag and thought about weather she could keep going with this, she then shook her head and put them back into her bag and followed the others.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 4, 2009)

Hikari bit her lip nervously. A new thing for her. _Camping...well...whatever it is, I shall rise to the top of it!_ she thought, only that she never camped in her life. 

_I don't even have any weapons on me... _She sighed and then smiled to herself. _Well, a new experience won't harm me. I should acquaint myself with these people._


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

Oressa sighs in dismay. She had a lot of things to do for the paper over the weekend, specifically cleaning out the newspaper printer with several other members of the paper.

"I suppose I'll just have them do it without me." She takes out her cellphone and contacts the other members of the paper, telling them that she won't be able to come tomorrow.

For once, Trias was excited about the camping. He fondly remembered spending time with his family on trips like this. What's more, he wanted to collect soil samples from the area for a science project he needed to finish. Picking up his backpack, he heads out of the bus, eager to begin.

As for Oressa, the cloud-haired girl reluctantly left the vehicle. She carried her "cello" with her, believing it would be of use later. It was also a good thing she brought real bullets today. She had to thank her uncle later for "giving" her live ammunition. From the way her teachers acted, she needed it. "But I'll need someone to help me. I can't survive in that forest without someone to boss around." She looks at the crowd and considers her options. Ran? No, she would be unwilling after the humiliation Oressa delivered her. Shin? Oressa's paranoia kicks in, and she thinks that he will try to take advantage of her in the forest. Since she did not anyone else, she had no choice but to...

"Watch it!" She yells, bumping into a young man.

"Oh, sorry." He apologizes.

Oressa quickly remembers the young man she bumped into as Trias, who helped her spy on the others on numerous occassions. He would make a perfect meatshield, she thinks. "Trias, would it be alright if we camp together?" She asks meekly.

Trias freezes up, unable to answer. "I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## Serp (Jan 4, 2009)

Ran got out of the coach, after saying goodbye to Sora. Ran searched through her bag, protein bars, water etc etc. Ran's special item was a net, it would come in handy if used properly. Ran tied the net around her waist and jumped up onto the tree next to Kenzo.

"I'm coming with you Hanabishi, and plus this weekend out here will give me a chance to pick up a thing or two from you."

Ran looked down at Mortis, bossing around some more kids, as she normally did.  

"Before I just didn't like her because she beat me, this time I can see she actually is a bitch."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

"I'm back with the fire wood!" Sanae laughed. "Huh?" He quickly turned his head left and right. "Where is everyone." He was standing on a road, But no one was there. "Hmm?" He looked down, The road was made of dirt. "Ah, Wrong road. Hahahaha!" He shrugged and walked back into the woods. "Guess i'm lost!" He didn't know what to do. But being afraid wasn't going to get him anywhere.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 5, 2009)

Oressa smiles triumphantly, having convinced Trias to join her. She considers joining the others, but distrusts them all too much. However, she believes that there's safety in numbers, and decides to merely tail the group. Should the group split up, Oressa and her 'meatshield' will merely 'convince' some of her classmates to join her. She motioned back to the group, making sure that Trias followed her close behind. "This outing is ghastly." Oressa thought. "This'll be perfect for the school paper. I can already see the journalism awards, all for me. Of course that Mafioso teacher might get in trouble, but a wimp like her who believes Yagami can lead should deserve it."

Trias seemed aloof, not that anyone noticed. "I can't wait to collect some soil samples. Maybe I can get some particular stones for my collection?" He thinks. The young man simply continues to follow Oressa, having promised her that he'll camp with her. The thought enters his mind once again, causing him to freeze in place. Again.

A black sedan passes by the Nanimori bus."How interesting.It seems that I'll have to make my entrance later." He thinks as he watches them leave their bus. The young man inside the sedan mutters before sipping some tea. After emptying his cup he pulls out his cellphone and calls someone. "Send me my box, post haste. And bring one of 'them' with you. We shall meet tonight at my abode.Hope you'll be wearing something comfortable." The young man sneers inside his car before his driver speeds off.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

Sanae continued his walk into the woods. Maybe he shouldn?t have gone off on his own. But he just wanted to help everyone out by gathering some firewood. Now what is he supposed to do? ?I can always try and make a signal fire! Hahaha!? He laughed, still carrying the bundle of sticks. It was times like these that one needs to continue forward. ?I?m just expanding my world! Haha? 

Expand his world till it engulfs the sun. Sanae?s only goal and a promise to his lost sister. Maybe becoming the sun guardian will lead him to that. Even if he doesn?t win though. Even if he doesn?t make it. He?ll continue pushing forward and expanding his horizons. He?s not going to let his world shrink. He?s not going to stop moving forward. ?Hmm?? Sanae?s ear twitched.

He thought he heard something moving in the bushes. ?I guess it was nothing.? He shrugged, laughed and moved on. ?OOH!!!? Sanae turned around. ?Still nothing there.. so maybe the trees?? He looked up, There wasn?t even a bird on a branch. ?That?s creepy.? He was about to move on when someone walked by. ?And kooooky.?  Sanae laughed. ?that was odd.?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2009)

?Well these won?t work out here?? Kiya said scowling at her skates.  She quickly took them off exchanging them for the only shoes that she had with her, her cleats.  ?At least I will have grip?? Kiya chuckles as she pulls out the katana and straps it to her hip then looks into her pack.  ?Everything she said??  she mumbles as she continues to dig through it.  ?Plus a?compass??  Kiya said snapping it open and looking at it.  ?Thanks dad for taking me on all those camping trips I hated?? she mumbled kissing her bat.  She pockets the compass and toss her pack on.  ?Hey wait up!?  Kiya calls as she runs after the rest of the group.  ?What did she mean catch our dinner??  she mumbles to herself and her eyes widen.  ?Oh nasty?? she said with a shiver as she catches up with the others.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

Sanae continued his walk through the woods. "Ow." He lift his foot up and took off his sandal. "Damn, a rock. haha." He put his sandal back on and once more headed off into the woods. But behind him.. "ooh, ooh. ooh ooh ahh ahh!" A monkey spoke to a large group of other monkies. "OOH!" They all shouted and saluted to him.

They then began to scatter into the woods. "Hmm?" Sanae turned around again. "I'm starting to think i've become paranoid." He thought to himself. "Ah well, Nothing there, nothing there." He shrugged and walked off. "Wonder where everyones at. I'm gettin hungry." He stopped when he noticed something odd.

There was a monkey laying on the ground infront of him. "Hey there little guy." He walked up to the creature. "You feeling alright?" He poked the monkey, it didn't move. "Hmm, must have died." Sanae sniffed the creature. "Hasn't been dead long..." He mused. "But i think eating monkey is illegal." 

"OOH!?" The monkies eyes shot open. "OOH OOH OOH!!!" He began waving its arms wildly. "Huh?" Sanae scratched his head. "Guess he's fine." "OOH! OOH! AAAH!! AHHH!!!" (translation: "HE'S GONNA EAT ME!!!!") Another monkey was watching the events. "OOH!?" It shouted and turned back. Behind it was yet another monkey.

"OOH!" The creature raised its hand and then quickly waved it down, Seemingly to say. "CHARGE!" Sanae was about to walk off when. "OOOH OOH AHHH!!!" An army of monkey's surrouned the area. "Hmm?" He looked around, No way out. "HAHAHA! Monkey army eh?" He tossed the bag on the ground and kicked off his sandals. "Fine then, I have to keep moving forward."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Hikari walked over to a large, smooth rock and sat down, opening her bag. _A canteen, a few protein bars, a box of matches...well, if we need to 'catch' our dinner, we need a fire and these matches will help.  _

She looked around, a little unsure on how to get to know everybody. _That lady didn't introduce me and everyone here...well, they don't know me well enough. Some may recognize me...but that's it. Maybe...maybe this isn't a good idea after all._ She narrowed her eyes with annoyance. _Why am I being so pessimistic? I must stop this._ She took a deep breath and stood up.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

?AAAH!? A monkey leapt towards Sanae. ?First.? BAM! He threw a right hook and hit the monkey?s jaw. Knocking it into a few other monkeys. ?OOH?! A second monkey attacks from behind. ?Heh.? WHAM! Sanae quickly turns and knocks the monkey away with his heel. ?Right, What else?? He laughed taunting the monkeys. ?I?ve never fought a wild animal before! This is pretty fun!?

The monkeys all decided to bumrush Sanae and charged. They began to jump at him, He threw a right punch and took down one of the monkeys. Then turned and kicked another, Once more a monkey jumped at him. Sanae grabbed his tail and began swinging him around like a weapon. ?OOH!? A monkey charges, Sanae reacts quickly and beats the monkey away with the one he?s holding.

?OOH!? His monkey club tried to turn the situation around and bite him, ?Now now a good weapon stays quite.? WHAM! He threw the monkey into a tree trunk. ?Haha, Monkeys.? Sanase laughed to himself. ?OOH!!? two attacked this time, He threw a punch then quickly leaned forward while kicking his leg up.  ?It?s about strategy guys. You don?t have a good one. It?s easy to read your patterns of attack.? 

Sanae seemed pretty happy with himself. So happy, he didn?t pay attention to the monkeys.. One of them made away with his sunglasses. When Sanae went to open his eyes. ?GUAH!? they couldn?t filter the suns rays properly. Even in such little light, it was too much for him. ?Damn, I guess I underestimated you monkeys.? He laughed trying to figure out which way he was facing.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 5, 2009)

Saito examined his gloves slowly having a strange expression on his face,he moved towards the woods.As he did so he tied the gloves to his side and continued into the forest he heard everyone going on about what jobs they were gonna do."Eh I guess I will go looking for meat as well." when he finished the sentence he ran off.

"If I wanna be part of the team I gotta impress Football..I gotta get something big to eat.Are there any bears in these woods" as he said this his gloves flickered a little bit.It seems his Dying Will flame was affecting the gloves even though they weren't on.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2009)

He turned to Ran who joined him on the tree branches, "Alright, sounds good. Just make sure you keep up." He jumps, flipping in mid air and then landing on the next branch. He continues to do the same move for the next few branches, expecting Ran to follow in a similar fashion.

Every few branches he would switch to a different style of jumping, all considered to be slightly insane, but he seemed comfortable with them, "Make sure you don't do the same move too often or your enemy will figure you out quick. Oh, and try not to die here," he says before doing a double back flip, and though it looked like he would miss the branch he stuck his arm out, grabbed the branch and then swung off it, onto another branch with he caught with his legs. He hung upside down waiting for Ran to catch up when he heard something.

He heard numerous "Ooks" and grunting. He leaped a few branches and then spotted a familiar face. It was Sanae, fighting..."Monkeys? I don't think I could eat a monkey but I better give him a hand."

He springs up and down on the branch a few times until he finally leaps off and lands right on top of one of the monkeys nearest to Sanae, "I'm not gona' even ask how this happened, but I will help you." He spotted Ran and shouted over to her, "Get down here, you could learn more from these monkeys than you ever could from me!" 

He was then attacked from behind from one of the monkeys, but he ducked, fell to his back and stuck his foot up smacking it right in the face and sending it back. He reaches for his sword but then stops, "I can't cut up monkeys..." He then let go and then got in a fighting stance, he had always felt similar to a monkey for some reason, but he had no problem giving them a few bruises if he had to, "Alright, lets go."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

"Alright, lets go." Sanae felt bad about saying this but. "I can't exactly fight right now! hahaha!" he laughed, eye's closed. "What the hell are you talking about!?" Kenzo punched a monkey. "My eyes can't filter light properly. Hence the sunglasses." He laughed. "Don't you carry a spare!?" Kenzo kicked a second monkey. 

"Hmm, MP3 plater, shoe laces.. nope, no sunglasses." Sanae laughed. "You don't even wear shoes..." Kenzo sweatdropped. what the hell is wrong with this guy? "I do when i skateboard!" Sanae laughed and began throwing punches. "what are you-" WHAM BAM BAP! he knocked back three monkeys. "They seem to be pretty predictable HAHAHA!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2009)

"This guy's an idiot...!" he thinks to himself, but there were a lot of monkeys, so he should probably get him his glasses back. He searched the area for them but didn't spot them. While he was looking he recieved a suprising punch to the jaw, "Alright which one of you monkeys did that!" They all looked around confused, and then pointed to Sanae, "Oh that was you, sorry about that HAHAHA!" 

"I better get you those glasses back fast..." he starts to look and then finally spots one of the monkeys wearing them, "Ahah!" He gets punched in the face again, "Will you atleast try to hit a monkey!" 

"Wasn't me that time I swear Kenny!" one of the monkeys is snickering in the corner, "Why you! Wait, I need to get those glasses back..." He finally draws his sword, "I guess if I use the back side...Oh wait, there's a chain in this thing!" He taps a button on the hilt and the chain pops out and smacks him in the face, "Even a blind guy wouldnt've made that mistake Ken HAHAHAHA!" 

"Will you shut up, I'm trying to get your glasses back!" He starts to swing the chain around in a circle and prepares to throw it at the monkey with the glasses but he is kicked in the back of the head and accidently drops the blade, which is picked up by one of the monkeys, "Great...I'm stuck with a half blind guy against monkeys and now one has a sword..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

"Great...I'm stuck with a half blind guy against monkeys and now one has a sword..." Sanae laughed. "If you'd feel better I'd open my eyes and be completely blind!HAHAHAHA!" He then kicked up his bag. "I'd duck." He began swinging his bag around. "Hey!" Kenzo shouted, the bag barely cleared his head. "HAHA! sorry!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jan 5, 2009)

Shark looked around and heard fighting. "Fighting with out me!" Shark ran off and soon saw the monkey's fighting Sanae and Kenzo. "A monkey with a sword what is going on!" Shark picked up a stick and Threw it at the one with the sword. "Come and get me monkey!" He shouted and soon the armed monkey came after him. "hit it with something fast it has it's back turned!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 5, 2009)

Shin was in a foul mode, not looking forward to this weekend at all, stuck in the woods with these idiots........However they were supposed to become his guardians was beyond him.He wondered off from the rest, deciding to catch something edible to eat. Though not realising that he didn't really have any suitable tools needed for such a task, how was he going to kill them with his sneakers?

Though he was oblivious of this and instead wandered deeper into the forest, when he did finally realize he was going to need something he eventually held the cooking pot in his hand in a bat like manner as he searched the forest grounds for something to eat.Eventually he stumbled across a bush, a rather noisy one at that and a smile crept on his face and while making as little movement as possible he placed the pot in his bag again and picked a rock off the ground, judging by the size of the bush.The height was around waist level and so whatever the animal was it should at least be knocked out after being hit by a rock of this size.

He took a deep breath, and then threw the rock. His arms going up high when  a cry was heard and he stepped forward, in order to drag his dinner back to.....Where the hell did they make camp by the way?
Though a growl was heard a second later and a big furry presence stood up, the small warthog he was expecting to find had turned into something much bigger, or better said there was no warthog to begin with and a bear had just been lying there behind the bush, nibbling on the remains of 'dinner' and he didn't take kindly of getting a rock thrown against his back.

"When you run into a bear you should run away and try to make yourself as little as possible right?"He asked himself nervously as he slowly stepped back, he didn't realize he had it all wrong and suddenly took off in the opposite direction as the bear went after him, the bear was obviously faster then him so as best as he could he was zigzagging trough the trees and other plantlife while he took a capsule out of his pocked.These pills were the only chance he had.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2009)

Kenzo took advantage of Shark's distraction and swiped Sanae's bag and started charging at the monkey, "Sorry, I need this more than you do!" He then slammed the monkey in the back of the head with the bag, and it fell to the ground. 

Kenzo retrieved his sword and held it ready, "Wow, you must've had some pretty hard stuff in here for it to hurt that bad." He opens it, looks, and sees the usual items and plastic forks, "Plastic forks?" The monkey springs up, realizing it had only been hit by plastic forks and throws a punch at Kenzo. 

He blocks it with the back of his sword, and then kicks him away, "Well that worked nicely, now lets get this guy's glasses back before he walks off a cliff of something. Oh and could you try not to cut these monkeys up Knife Boy? They aren't dinner." He rushed into the battle, sword in hand, backwards of course.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 6, 2009)

Saigo started to walk through the forest in search of something to eat. He pulled his bag of marbles out of his hand and tossed it up and caught it out of boredom while he was walking. Suddenly, he heard the growl of an animal. Saigo turned his gaze in the direction of the growl and saw Shin being chased by a bear. Saigo struggled to remember the name. "Shin!" He yelled. He opened his bag of marbles and pulled out three of the marbles with a triangle drawn on the side. Saigo threw them directly at the bear. The marbles flew through the air and hit the bear, bouncing off a bit, making him stop for a second.

After the marbles bounced off, they burst into clouds of smoke, creating a smoke screen around the bear. "Shin! Run!" Saigo called to him, pulling out a few more marbles, these ones with an X on them. "Either run or fight!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Running for his life, he only stopped for a second when his name was called out and the bear was hit by another projectile, this time a marble that exploded and created a smokescreen.The boy told him to either Run or Fight, and Shin decided to use this oppurtinity to finally get that freaking capsule open and take one of those pills Platina gave him in order to master using Dying Will Mode. These pills would activate it for him, something he was to master doing without assistance of the pills as soon as possible.

"Childlock?"He cursed the idiot of an Platina for placing it in such a container, in a situation like this it was much too difficult to open and by the time he had it finally open the bear had stepped out of the smokescreen already.Immediately he brought one of the pills to his mouth and swallowed, his first response was that nothing happened until a wave of energy surged trough his body and that sensation he had felt a few times before overcame him.

A orange flew grew from his forehead and a second later his sneakers caught flame as well, though with the flame coating they looked different and resembled metal plated cleats with several Vongola symbols on the side together with the "XI" .Surging with energy he intended to take on the bear, though as he attempted to jump off the flame surged and launched him.He had little to no control of the cleats and instead of the flying kick he intended to do he just crashed into the bear.Hurting him more then the bear but the animal was caught off guard and the fire scared him somewhat so instead of just snacking on the football captain that was lying on the floor the bear took a few steps backwards though still keeping his eye on Shin.

"Fuck that hurt."He groaned as he attempted to get on his feet again, he didn't expect his Sky flame to have this much juice, he justed pushed off with a force that would've normally gotten him 1 something meters in the air without supernatural equipment.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 6, 2009)

Oressa and Trias set up a small camp at a clearing in the middle of the woods. Though Trias did all the work, Oressa was the one who would use the tent, and left Trias to sleep outside with the sleeping bag. Though it would have been much easier if they set up, Oressa insisted that they needed more time to forage for food.

The two left their camp, and explored the forest. Oressa stumbled into a bush filled with bright red berries, and decided to pick them up. "Hmmm, this looks edible." Oressa was about to swallow one of the berries, when Trias suddenly swatted the fruit from her hand. "Why did you do that?" She asked, annoyed.

"Those berries are dangerous!" Trias reasoned. "Aniki ate one once, and he was scratching himself for days!" Hearing this, Oressa threw all the berries she picked up to the ground and stepped on the fruit repeatedly until it was mush. "Thank you." She tells Trias, who freezes up instantly.

Oressa tries to snap him out, but decides it to be a waste of her time and leaves him. When she is out of sight Trias returns to normal and follows behind. "How could I let my guard down?" She thought as she continues to search for food. "Is it because that guy's here?" She turns around and sees Trias kneeling down in front of a tree, picking up some mushrooms on the floor. "This would make a great soup." Trias says to himself. "Hey, I found something we can eat! " He yells to Oressa. The chief editor smiles, though this was not intentional. 

The black sedan parks in front of a garish mansion nesteld outside the city. A young man with long purplish black hair tied in a pony tail sips some tea inside a large hall with statues at almost every corner. The young man walks out of the hall, tea cup in hand, and walks the beautiful hallways of the mansion. He eventually arrives at the top of the mansion, where a helicopter pad was placed at the center of the roof. A helicopter hovered above the building, a large steel crate tied to it. The crate is placed on top of the helicopter pad, and a young woman with auburn hair in a suit jumps out of the helicopter, landing on top of the steel crate "That was quite fast, my dear Jun. How's Beijing?" He asks. The woman narrows her eyes, annoyed. She jumps from the top of the crate, and hits the young man in the face with a drop kick.


----------



## Serp (Jan 6, 2009)

Ran was watching the boys fight the monkeys, she had no weapons herself so couldn't fight nor did she want to. But by standing on the sidelines, she was picking up things, firstly by watching the way the monkeys moved, as well as Hanabishi. 

While watching them fight and whatnot, Ran started to jump around, flip and to a bit of random, practice. Trying unsecured jumps and gripping to the trees, emulating the monkeys. But still ran needed a weapon, she would force Sora to make her one later. Something sharp and quick. Has to be quick.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 6, 2009)

Trias and Oressa continued their foraging. They had already found many edible fruits, mainly because of Trias. Oressa was quite surprised by this, as she did not expect him to be capable of anything. 

"Ummm, Trias." Right now Trias was picking out which berries should he place inside his backpack, but when Oressa called he immiediately dropped what he was doing and answered back. "Y-yeah, what is it?"

"Tell me.... How do you know all this stuff?" 

"Well, my family and I used to go on hikes a lot. I learned a lot about nature because of that, mostly because Aniki always ate the wrong stuff."

"Really? I didn't know that."

Oressa smiles to Trias, who somehow manages to smile back. The two resume their foraging, unaware that the others were fending for their lives.

Back at the mansion, the young man boarded the helicopter, rubbing the part of his head the young woman kicked him. 
"It was quite difficult for me to acquire this weapon you know. Had I not been a member of Corrodei Furia, I would not have been able to procure this weapon as swiftly as I did." The young woman said, boarding the helicopter along with the young man. 

"And I am quite greatful for that, my dear Jun.For now, we have some Vongola to observe." The helicopter flies off the mansion, the steel crate still hooked to the vehicle.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Hikari hunted around the forest ground until she found a long stick. She walked deeper into the forest looking for a sharp stone and found one. Hikari climbed up a tree and sat on its high branches and sharpened the stick.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 6, 2009)

Saigo smiled at Shin in approval as he hit the bear. "Nice hit, Shin-san!" He called over. Siago's hands tightened around the marbles in his hand, which were marked with X's and he chucked them at the bear. The X marked marbles came close to the bear. "Boom!" Saigo yelled out as the marbles exploded, knocking the bear back into a tree. Saigo ran at the bear now, yelling out loud.

Saigo got to the bear and threw a punch at the bear, hitting it in the jaw. Saigo laughed at how strange the situation was. While distracted, the bear threw a strong clawed arm at Saigo, hitting him away. His back came into contact with a tree, hitting it hard. Saigo gasped in pain and fell to his knees. He looked up only to see the bear running at Shin. Saigo quickly threw an explosive marble, which exploded by the bear, sending it back a bit. "Finish it, Shin!" He yelled, holding his torso where the claw hit him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

In the time it took Shin to get back on his feet, that other guy,  Saigo, had continued attacking the bear. What the hell that guy was throwing at him?, Shin had no idea, but first that small projectile created a smokescreen and now actuall explosions.He waited till it was safe to get close in the meantime he was giving himself a crash course in getting these cleats under control, in one of the more open areas in the close vicinity he made small jumps, pushing off with only a little each time and it didn't take him long to get the hang of making smaller jumps without flying out of control.

Now that he knew that he had to be careful with with pushing off the ground it became much easier though he didn't have time to attempt mastering a 'harder' jump, he could see how the bear knocked Saigo into a tree, certainly something that must've hurt badly but Saigo managed to get one last explosive in and told him to finish it.

He was unsure of how to do this but decided to do something else then jumping, too risky right now since overshooting it could end with him up in a tree or worse and will end him up crashing into the bear.No way near on topspeed, he started to run towards the bear.The flame covered shoes greatly increasing his speed though compared to what he normally was capable off and when he neared the bear he dug his feet into the ground, his cleats helping him slow down.

Mid-slide, he performed a round house kick, striking the bear straight in the jaw and this was more then enough to at least knock the animal out, this and the explosions of before.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Flipping off the tree, Hikari frowned. I'll need more sticks. She gathered a bunch and sat back on the tree and began to sharpen them again. After awhile, she had more than ten sharp arrow like sticks. Hikari jumped off the tree and began to look straight away for an animal.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 6, 2009)

Xing was on the ground at the time her back haveing been ragaved by the bear when she tried attacking, "dammit!" she yelled and got back up looking at shin and wondering what he was going to do.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 6, 2009)

Saigo pulled himself up, his arm across his torso. His gaze turned to the bear, who was knocked out due to him and Shin's attacks on it. He gave Shin a thumbs up then put his bag of marbles back into his pocket. "Good job, Shin-san." Saigo said. "You showed that bear who's boss." He chuckled a bit then looked down at his wound.

The wound stung a bit, so he moved his arm. The fabric of his shirt was torn up, and the claws caused him to bleed quite a bit. He groaned in pain and moved his arm back to it, applying pressure to stop the bleeding. Saigo sighed due to the relief of his arm back on the wound. He walked slowly over to Shin. "Shin-san, are you okay? You didn't get hurt, did you?" Saigo asked Shin.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Kiya watched the boys attack the bear and rolled her eyes as she leaned up against a tree.  She chuckled as they attacked though had to admit she was impressed when they knocked it out.  “Are you guys hurt?”  Kiya asked as she walked up and saw Saigo’s injuries.  “You are!”  she said worriedly then bit her lip nervously trying to think of something to do to help.  “Does anyone have a first aid kit?”  she asked looking around then to Shin.  “You both did good…are you hurt too?”  she asked quietly as she knelt down looking through her pack to see if she had any kind of bandages or anything.  “I can’t believe you guys took on a bear…you do realize there is more than enough vegetation for us to survive on?  I think you can pass on meat for a couple of days…” she mumbled with a slight chuckle as she looked in her pack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

"Shin-san, are you okay? You didn't get hurt, did you?"


"Nah, I'm fine."He was breathing a little heavy though and the flame on his forehead and shoes died out quickly."My shoulder is killing me though."His hand gripped his left shoulder, the one that he crashed into the bear with the first time he used those cleats in Dying Will Mode."But you shouldn't  be worrying about me after you nearly got mauled by a bear yourself." 

?You both did good?are you hurt too??

"I'll live."Shin replied to the girl."Though if you want to give me a physical or something we can do that later."He wasn't really into girls that played unwomanly sports but it wasn't like he had much dating choice this weekend and there was no way he could still go on the date he was supposed to go on Saturday.

?I can?t believe you guys took on a bear?you do realize there is more than enough vegetation for us to survive on? I think you can pass on meat for a couple of days??

"Believe me."He cast another glance at the unconscious bear, it was still breathing though since Shin had no intention of eating bear meat.......If that even was edible."I didn't mean to take on the bear, nor meant to eat him but I'm not living off berries and nuts this entire weekend so give me that katana of yours."He held his hand out impatiently, moments before making yet another rude comment."As a girl you wouldn't know what to do with it anyways."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

Kiya paused digging through her pack as Shin spoke to her a small smile still playing on her lips.  She actually reached to hand him her katana but her hand stopped as it clasped the hilt.  Kiya blinked several times as her mind stalled for a moment unbelieving that he would make such a comment.  She slowly came to her feet putting her pack on and stepped very close to the arrogant guy.  “Remember something _Shin_…” Kiya said quietly all traces of humor gone from her face.  “Our…trainer would have given someone a weapon they couldn’t handle.  Remember that next time you decide to open your mouth.” she said to him, her voice monotone.  “Your nothing special out here.  Your not surrounded by your fan girls, so you have no protection…” Kiya then stepped back slightly only push passed him and head into the forest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

He must've said something wrong because the sky seemed to darken as an obviously not amused by whatever it was he said.


?Our?trainer would have given someone a weapon they couldn?t handle. Remember that next time you decide to open your mouth.?

"Aw come on...."He snorted and needed a few seconds before he finally stopped chuckling."If I had this much trouble getting these things under control I doubt you will be much of a threat with a katana." 

?Your nothing special out here. Your not surrounded by your fan girls, so you have no protection??

He snorted once again upon hearing this."Look it's common knowledge girls aren't as capable as boys."Though he knew girls got pissed off if you said something like that, he had no idea what the problem was since men were physically more capable then women, right?"I didn't mean to insult, or get you mad so you just put that smile back on that pretty face of your's and lend my your katana.....Afterwards you can cook whatever I catch and we all have a nice pleasant meal."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hikari climbed up another tree after 10 minutes of searching and sighed. It was slightly tiring. _And I don't even have a bow..._

She heard some noise from somewhere near her and stood up, trying to look ahead. Hikari noticed a small party of people and an unconscious bear on the ground. A bear? They're planning to eat a bear? She listened to them talk and laughed out loud when she heard the girl speak. _He should learn a lesson from that_, she thought. 

As she was focused on the ground, she saw something move through the bushes. She caught a quick glimpse of grey fur. _A rabbit!_ Slowly and quietly, she slipped off the branches. As she got to the last one, she aimed an arrow at it and threw. _I usually hit my mark, this one should wound it._ The arrow hit the rabbit's back as it started to limp away as fast as it could. 

Hikari jumped off the tree, falling into a run and threw more arrows. The first two missed but the third one hit it in the neck. She caught it by the ears and held it up, grinning to herself.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 7, 2009)

"Shin-san! Stop your sexist comments!" Saigo commanded. "The last thing we need is a fight between you two." He said with a sigh. Saigo took off the jacket that he was wearing over his shirt and ripped a large piece of fabric from it, wrapping it around his wound and knotting it tight. He sighed with relief that he had both arms back to use. He was surprised that he lost as much blood as he did. The wound wasn't all too deep or severe, but the blood loss made him slightly light-headed.

"I hate to be of so little help, but I am feeling dizzy. I'm going to go lay down somewhere." Saigo said and closed his eyes. He could gently hear water in the distance. "I hear a river to the west." He said, pointing. "I'll go lay down there and maybe grab some fish. I'm sure fish tastes much better than... bear. He said with a slight chuckle as he looked at the knocked out beast. "Just yell if you need me." Saigo told Shin, heading toward the gentle sounds of the river.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 7, 2009)

"Aw come on...."He snorted and needed a few seconds before he finally stopped chuckling."If I had this much trouble getting these things under control I doubt you will be much of a threat with a katana." 

Xing walked over to shin right after he said this and pushed him while saying, "Look....while I don't like it we have to work together...." she then stood there waiting for a response forgetting that everyone could see her back which still bore the bleeding wounds from the bear.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hikari walked past the small gathering of people and kneeled in front of the bear, poking it. "You're not going to eat this thing, are you?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2009)

“Cook what you catch?”  Kiya stopped and turned toward him.  “Oh please can I?  I would be the envy of everyone if you would allow me to do that!“  She said smiling big stars in her eyes as she looks at him.  “I’ll tell you what…” she said smirking slightly.  “I can cook…damn good too…”  Kiya said taking a step toward him.  “I will even add mushrooms to it…You like them don’t you?”  she said still smirking.  “Oh…and I am sure you can tell the safe ones from the…unsafe ones right?”  she chuckled lightly and turned back around and headed for the trees again.  “Why don’t you just kick something to death.  That’s what your good at right…”  she shook her head as everyone started in on him.  “Looks like your stuck with the only girls in the school that don’t think you’re the greatest…”


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 7, 2009)

In the woods, Eliot had been separated from the group and hiked along a river. He huffed, placing his hands on his knees in mild exhaustion. "Well this was a doozy." His mouth jerked a bit at his current condition. He wasn't very used to nature, because for most of his life he was trapped within the confines of either a city or a casino _within_ the city. He tapped at his earpiece and frowned just a bit. "Still no contact? How am I going to regroup with the others?" He noticed that it was getting dark soon, and _he_ was the one with the flashlight, so he wanted to return to the others for both of their sakes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 7, 2009)

Kenzo looked over at the monkey with the glasses, he was hiding further back then the others. He gripped his blade and charged forward, smacking a few stray monkeys away with the back of his blade. He is finally about to reach the monkey when it shouts, "OOOOK!" And then five monkeys holding onto a tree branch let go and it smacks into Kenzo, sending him flying back. 

He soars through the forest until he finally hits a tree and stops, now away from the battle, "Tricky aren't they...that seems like a trick I would've used..." He gets ready to head back to the battle when he stops in his tracks. It is a large male dear, with horns larger than Kenzo had ever seen before. It stomped it's feet, showing that it wanted to fight.

"Sorry buddy, but I've got some monkeys to get back to." The deer ignored him and charged forward. Kenzo quickly leaped up to the nearest tree and held on to the branch, "Do we really have to do this..." Kenzo always had a thing for animals, and he didn't like hurting them, let alone killing them but he didn't think he would be able to take this thing down without using the sharp end of his blade.

The large deer slammed his head against the tree trunk, shaking the whole thing. Kenzo held on tightly and then looked down at the deer and noticed something. It had cuts all along it's side. He then looks further into the forest and spots an unpleasent sight, it is the corpses of two other deer, he assumed that they were his family.

He sighed and dropped down and faced the deer, "Those dear, your family? And those scars, from whoever killed them or have you just been picking fights with every animal in this woods." The dear stood there, not making a sound, "I'll...I'll send you with them..." he draws his blade and turns it to the sharp edge, however the deer refused to back down. They both charged forward, ready for battle.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hikari sighed and left the rabbit on top of the bear and walked away. _This isn't working out...I don't see absolutely everyone working together. I might as well do this on my own. They'll come to me if they need matches. Who knows? Maybe they won't. But I'm not eating a rabbit. I'm going to look for fruit._ She groaned quietly to herself.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2009)

Oressa and Trias returned to camp, bringing with them enough fruit to last them the weekend. They also made sure to bring some firewood, as they would need it later. 

"I saw a creek while we were a walking a while ago. We could get ourselves some fresh water there."

"Alright but you drink first. That water may have dangerous bacteria in it." 

The two settled down and began to sort the items they acquired. The berries were placed in a single spot, while the mushrooms were placed in another. 

"Which should we eat first?"

"Any will do, as long as we don't eat them all in one sitting."

Oressa nodded, and began to munch on some berries. They were a bit sour, but edible nonetheless.

_New York_

Almost a hundred years ago New York was home to the tallest building on the planet, the Empire State building. Today, it houses the new tallest building in the world. This was Tepellin Tower, which rose thousands of feet from the ground. It was built at the outskirts of New York, at the behest of Rassen Enterprises, a weapons manufacturer for the U.S. military. 

Inside, a meeting was being held at a hall at the top of the tower. It was supported by seven pillars, each having an insignia of the sun, rain,storm,thunder,mist, cloud and sky.
"Some orange juice, please." A man dressed in a white suit said to a waiter from his table.

"A meeting of all the Bastions...what is it that the Don wants, I wonder' A woman dressed in a seductive red dress muttered from her table, petting a scorpion in her hand.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

?Looks like your stuck with the only girls in the school that don?t think you?re the greatest??

"No, need to start acting all mental all of a sudden."The idiot was starting to suspect he had been dropped in the woods while all of his teammates that were of the fairer sex happened to be riding the crimson tide."We were supposed to work together you know, when you start saying crazy stuff like poisoning young attractive football players you aren't doing a good job at working together."He tsked several times, as if she was to blame."OK OK, have it your way."He took a deep breath as if he was gathering his courage for something.

"I'm sorry for.....Whatever I did.....I'm sure that you are really capable if you set your mind to it."For an apology this didn't really sound convincing, not at all if he honestly meant it."Everthing okay now between us missy?"He proceeded to boldly place his head on her hair and shuffled her briefly.

Back in the coach Platina facepalmed, feeling actually sorry for herself to be stuck trying to discipline that idiot, she wasn't sure if she would actually mind it if Kiya would gut the sexist asshole right there and then.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiya’s eye and jaw twitched slightly as she tensed.  She took several deep breaths to try and calm the anger that swelled inside of her. _ “I am not an angry person…I am not an angry person…”_ she thought to herself as his words swirled in her head, but then he went and touched her.  _“Like am some baby or pet in need of soothing…” _Kiya thought.  Unable to contain her anger any longer she spun around on him.  “Don’t patronize me!” she growled as she drew her fist back and slammed it into his stomach.  “Be lucky I didn’t use my sword!” Kiya yelled him.  “You arrogant jackass!” she yelled so overwhelmed with her anger she no longer thought before she spoke.  “You and this damn attitude is the reason the football team will lose again this year!  You don't know how to work with a team!  It's not all about you!” she yelled hoping to hit him where it hurt.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 8, 2009)

Saigo walked through the mass of trees, following the sounds of a nearby river. He saw it through a few trees now. When he finally arrived by the river, he knelt down by the edge of the water. Saigo cupped his hands, putting water in them then splashed the water on his face. It was cool and refreshing, but more importantly, it made him feel a little less dizzy. Saigo stood back up and took a few small hops onto rocks protruding from the water. He stopped on the rock in the middle of the river, watching the water. There were quite a few fish swimming through it.

"Too small... Too small..." He said, looking at the different fish that passed by. "None of these fish are big enough!" He groaned, frustrated. He jumped his way back to land and laid down.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 8, 2009)

Azzurro couldn't resist sighing as he watched over the group's antics. He had anticipated that his trip to Japan would allow him to improve his combat abilities, but now it seems his job was to worry about the combat abilities of others. "I wasn't planning to stick my hand in so far, especially when I already lack power..." he thought to himself. Still, the Vongola was one way to get himself into the big leagues, so to speak, and he was fairly interested in what was happening right now. In addition, it seemed that he had found another box maker in Sora, which was very useful for him.

Well...he could worry about such things later, though.

The Azure Knight dashed past the trees with ease as the blue wheels spun beside his feet. There was something in the thrill of speed as well as its practical uses in combat that caused him to prize it over all other aspects of combat... and he would use this speed to test the group before him. It's basic combat knowledge that speed is most useful in one-on-one situations, and good teamwork can bring down quicker opponents unless the speed difference between the two parties is substantial. Platina didn't specifically order him to do anything, but their current show of teamwork needed improvement, especially the soon-to-be leader. Of course, their basic skills were appalling as well, having never discovered that he had been tailing them despite his terrible aptitude for erasing his presence, but that needed time and actual raw training to fix; Azzurro was confident that teamwork would not be so.

With a light step, the youth looked at the brats before him. Technically, physically they were as old or even older than he was, but mentally he was surely their elder, and one of their tutors. They appeared to be having yet another argument; rather typical. 

"Alright, listen carefully," Azzurro said in a soft voice. He found that instead of shouting back, the great difference in volume usually drew the attention of the person shouting. "This is your first mini-test, and one of you, it doesn't really matter who, needs to hit me once within the time limit to pass it. Only I will know what the time limit is."

_"Well, what it really means is that I can keep it going until you figure it out."_ he thought to himself privately. Azzurro looked up and a small grin spread across his face. The ecstasy of combat was best enjoyed in non-serious occasions like these. He wasn't particularly keen on the bloodlust and carnage in life-or-death scenarios.

"Begin."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 8, 2009)

While Trias and Oressa were enjoying the berries they foraged, a black helicopter drops a steel box in the middle of the forest. "Open the crate." A young man in a suit tells a young woman with long auburn hair sitting next to him inside the helicopter. 

At their camp, Oressa cranes her neck, as if she heard something unusual nearby. "Hey, Oressa, is there a problem?" Trias asks. Oressa takes a glance around her surroundings. She held her cello case, which housed her rifle, closer to her. "Something horrible is nearby." Deciding not take any risks, Oressa packs up her things and takes out her cello. "Umm, Oressa I don't think this is a great place to play that, wild animals might..." Trias yelled in surprised when Oressa pulled out a rifle from inside the string instrument. "Something bad's coming, Trias. We have to go now."Normally most people would dismiss this as Oressa being paranoid, but Trias could sense the urgency in her voice. "Alright then." Trias quickly packs up and removes any trail that they were there. "We have to meet with the others. Now." Oressa runs off, with Trias following close behind. The young man sighs a bit, and hopes that whatever Oressa is paranoid about is real, or else this would be quite embarassing.

"The crate has been deployed. I leave the rest to you." The young woman in the helicopter says to the young man. The young man smirks, and puts on a ring with a diamond shaped like a sun on it. He takes out a small box from his pocket, and flames begin to envelop it. The crate below them opens, and the young man drops the box onto whatever was inside the crate.

"Homonuculus, activate." The young man mutters. The flames from his box extend to the crate, causing 2 red eyes to light up inside. "I wonder how they'll deal with this one."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

The punch in the gut knocked the wind out of him for a moment, forcing him to clutch his stomach and take a moment to regain his composure."Damn, I hate when that happens."He mumbled quietly, he wasn't referring directly to getting pucnhed in the gut by a girl but this was not very unlike getting a football hard in the stomach, though being in the the stomach wasn't as painful as when it happened a little more south but still it wasn't a pleasent feeling with the rather distinct kind of pain that came with it.

"I try to be the bigger person here and see what happens."Still oblivious to what he did wrong, and instead just cursing the fact he was here with all these weirdos that went around pushing and punching him.Was it too much to ask to have a couple of attractive cheerleaders in this group, or at least the kind of girls he hang out with before he was forced to deal with these people.

"This is your first mini-test, and one of you, it doesn't really matter who, needs to hit me once within the time limit to pass it. Only I will know what the time limit is."

"Well you like punching innocents guys so I say go for it......Uhm....Slugger."He still had no idea what her real name was but Slugger seemed rather appropriate at the moment.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 9, 2009)

Oressa and Trias were running for their lives. Unfortunately, Oressa's paranoid ravings were correct. Right now, a hulking 20 foot monstrosity was chasing them. It had 4 arms, each of which had a large spike at the end in place of hands. 

"If I can only find a safe spot to take out my rifle..." Oressa thought as she barely dodged one of the machine's arms that were swung at her. 

"AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Trias screamed.

_New York_

At Tepellin Tower, the people gathered at the hall watched in amusement as the homonuculus chased after them.

"HAHAHA! Even the Spina aren't as wimpy as that!"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

“Punching innocent guys?  I don't see any innocent guys...”  Kiya says in disbelief as she looks at Shin.  “Slugger?” she says almost sadly.  “I haven’t been called that since dad…” she mumbles then shakes her head as she glares at the two guys.  “You’re the macho one.  You hit him.  I’m sick of this fighting…” Kiya grumbles as she turns away taking a deep breath.  “We need to find everyone and figure out what the hell we are going to do.  What’s the point in fighting amongst us...” she says as she begins to walk toward the river.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Hikari walked on forward, now slower as a lot of her energy was lost. She caried on walking and felt like she could drop onto the ground and sleep. _I can skip eating...I think I have an emergency bar of chocolate anyway._ She heard some splashing noises and suddenly her mouth felt dry. _Water?_ She sped up, trying to look for the source of the sound and stumbled across a clearing with a river. Ignoring everything else, she kneeled by the edge and cupped some in her hands and splashed on herself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2009)

"What's the point of fighting amongst us?"Shin repeated in disbelief."You sound rather pacifistic for someone that just punched me in the gut."By now he didn't only think this girl was crazy but by he couldn't even stand her, she would be the first one he would kick out of his family.....When it's up to him of course, doing something like that now would probably end badly for him since they only have on Rain candidate and Platina would kill him if he got rid of her.

"It seems that like always I'll have to take care of things myself."He said before swallowing another Dying Will Pill.With the mode activated and his cleats were engulfed by the orange Sky flame once again.He pushed off, the flame propelling him towards his target, though Azzurro simply stepped aside causing Shin to miss his target and it took the Vongola quite some effort to slow down.....Perhaps this wasn't going to be that easy, he thought his speed would be sufficient but his maneuverability was as limited as it could be.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 10, 2009)

The homonuculus' eyes glowed a dark yellow. It swung one of its arms at a tree, and impaled it with its spear end. It pulled the tree out, and swung it at Trias. Trias is not fast enough to dodge, and he and Oressa were sent flying to a clearing where Shin was arguing with Kiya.


Oressa knelt on the grass,panting. The homonuculus seemed to have ignored them after hitting them, its eyes focused on Shin. It raised all 4 arms, and was about to slam them onto him. "NO YOU WON'T!" Oressa grabbed her cello, and placed her hand inside the hole. There was a trigger inside, which she pressed furiously. The other end of the cello burst, sending a bullet at the Homonuclus' head. 

The Homonuclus' attention returned to Oressa, and the machine lumbered sluggishly towards her. Oressa tries to run, but her legs were too injured from the Homonuculus' previous attack.

"I got you!" Trias stands up from the grass and grabs Oressa, narrowly dodging an attack from the Homonuculus.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Hikari drank some water from her canteen and leaned against a stone.

_I don't understand what's going on. What should I do? Did the lady even notice at all?_ She put her arms over her knees as she sighed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2009)

Though the candidates where getting some experience with using their weapons, they were still far from working together and so far their lack of any kind of teamwork was giving Platina a major headache, she flipped trough the channels of the different monitoring devices that were keeping an eye on the candidates and eventually focused on one of the latest arrivals to the group who was sitting alone and was seemingly lost.

Come to think of it, Platina had just taken her along and dropped her off with the rest of the idiots, assuming they would fill her in and take her by the hand until she got used to this life but none of them did so.

"I'm terribly sorry."She spoke trough the communication device."I expected something from the rest I shouldn't have since they are all selfish idiots...."She sighed loudly before continuing."I wanted to develop the groups skills, especially team was supposed to be something they had to work on so I propose you try to find your way back to the group."

"Other then that, because of your Mist flame I will personally tutor you in the near future but for now I will simply explain to you what this Mist flame is.Every person has it and it can be compared to the Chi you see in movies, each is different with it's own color and property and that of your's, the Mist flame, has the ability to create illusions when you master your flame....I will help you do so but for now I propose you work together with the rest and take part in Azzurro's trial."She looked at the map at the different locations of the candidates and Azzurro and said."A little your right is a path, follow it and you should find your way back to the group and there you are supposed to attempt to hit the blackhaired boy that is my assistent, you can recognize him by his orange flame and the blue wheels that are on his feet."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 10, 2009)

"I'm terribly sorry."

Hikari tensed as she heard someone speak and quickly realized it was coming from her earpiece. 

"I expected something from the rest I shouldn't have since they are all selfish idiots....I wanted to develop the groups skills, especially team was supposed to be something they had to work on so I propose you try to find your way back to the group.

Other then that, because of your Mist flame I will personally tutor you in the near future but for now I will simply explain to you what this Mist flame is.Every person has it and it can be compared to the Chi you see in movies, each is different with it's own color and property and that of your's, the Mist flame, has the ability to create illusions when you master your flame....I will help you do so but for now I propose you work together with the rest and take part in Azzurro's trial. A little your right is a path, follow it and you should find your way back to the group and there you are supposed to attempt to hit the blackhaired boy that is my assistant, you can recognize him by his orange flame and the blue wheels that are on his feet."

Hikari nodded to herself, taking it in. Coloured flames? It sounded familiar. Both her mother and father had made colourful flames before...but they had told her it was a trick. Nothing real. What is all this for?

"So...am I really supposed to be here?" she asked.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2009)

?I don?t like to fight.  You just pulled that out of me??  Kiya growled at him as her anger mounted once more.  ?Like always??  Kiya said stopping and turning around.  ?Damn!  Why do you have to be so full of yourself?!?  she yelled at him as she took off her pack and threw it on the ground angrily.  ?Fine?let?s see who counts then?try and knock you down a notch or two...?  Kiya said as she eyed her opponent.  She ran forward pulling her left hand back to swing but then swung with her right hoping she could hit the guy and get it over with quickly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenzo and the deer rushed at each other, he swung his sword and it caught in the animal's large horns. The deer began to over power Kenzo and pushed him back, he went flying into a tree trunk. The deer then rushed forward, horns showing, but Kenzo slid out of the way, "Damn this thing's strong...I can't just go head to head like that."

The deer began it's charge at Kenzo again but instead of taking it on, he ran away. With the deer close behind him he swiftly leaped into the tree, "I can't do this with only my sword so I better try...This" he says, taking out the chain. He spins it around a few times and looks down at the deer. He releases the chain and it is heading right for it's head until it ducks, and it then wraps around it's horns, "Perfect..."

He leaps off of the tree and pulls down on the chain, forcing the deer's head to slam to the ground, "Rest in piece..." he says closing his eyes, drawing his blade high to the air and slicing the deer's head off. He looks away so he doesn't have to see the scene. He cleans the blood off his blade and then puts it back in it's sheath. He considers taking back the body for food but then gets an idea that he feels better about. 

He takes off his jacket and hangs it on a tree, he then stretches and starts to did a hole.

About a half hour later-

Kenzo, now dirt stained, is standing in front of a large hole. He pushes all three of the dead deer into the hole and then covers it up, "There you go..." He wipes some dirt off of himself, and then puts his jacket back on and starts swinging off tree to tree through the woods. 

He then hears a sound, he jumps into that direction and spots familar faces. It is Shin as well as some others fighting that man that watched them spar before, "Someone wana' fill me in on what's happening right now?" 
he asks the group.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2009)

With Sanae-

WHACK! "Urgh." He was laid flat by three monkeys. "Where is ox.." He rubbed his head. "UGH!" Shark landed Next to Sanae. "Hey Sharky!" Sanae laughed. "These are tough monkeys." He commented. "Hmm.. Think they are after the Banana i have?" Sanae asked. "You... have a Banana...?" Shark sweatdropped. 

"TADA!" Sanae held up a yellow Banana. "I enjoy Banana's" OOF! The monkey's all jumped on top of Sanae and yoinked the Banana. "OOH!!" One held it up triumphantly. "Ok." Sanae opened his eyes. "My sunglasses!" He laughed. "...." Shark facepalmed and Helped Sanae up. "Hmm. Where'd Kenny run off too...?" Sanae shrugged. "Let's head back to the group."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 11, 2009)

The situation was bad. The hulking machine sent against them was still on a rampage. But suddenly,the Homonuculus' glowing eyes fade out, and the machine collapses to the ground, as if it had died.

"Glad that's over." Trias says, relieved. He puts Oressa down on the grass, a few feet away from the homonuculus

"Still, we have to make sure it's dead." Oressa aims her rifle at its eyes and fires multiple times. Sparks start to fly from its eyes, and the homonuculus' head explodes.

"That teacher is going to get fired for this." The chief editor of the school paper grumbles. She tries to get up, but her legs are still too injured to be of much use.

"Here...um....let me help you." Trias gently takes a hold of Oressa, and lifts her to his back, piggyback style. Oressa's rifle is slung on her back, the only item she had remaining after they were attacked. Oressa looks at Shin and Kiya, who looked like they were about to duke it out. This annoyed Oressa, as they acted as if they didn't notice the monstrosity that could've killed them all, focused solely on hurting each other. "LISTEN UP YOU TWO!" Oressa yells from Trias' back. "In case you haven't noticed, we just got attacked by some evil robot that crazy teacher sent at us! There's no telling how many more of those things are out there, so stop having angry sex before that crazy teacher kills us!" Not satisfied, Oressa lifts her gun in the air and places it squarely on Trias' head. "I DON'T FEEL LIKE DRIVING THE 5 MM SHELLS MY UNCLE SENT ME FOR CHRISTMAS THROUGH BOTH OF YOUR HEADS, SO STOP FIGHTING OR ELSE YOU TWO ARE DEAD!" Trias can merely sigh as Oressa threatens both Shin and Kiya.

Back at the helicopter, the young man orders the pilot to take them home. "That was quite disappointing, was it not, my dear Jun?" The auburn haired woman sitting next to him nods. "It would have been a better fight had you not shut down the homonuculus so early." The young man merely yawns, stretching his arms out in the air. "They'll be too busy killing each other to notice my homonuculus anyway. "

_TEPELLIN TOWER, NEW YORK_
The spectators had mixed feelings with the abrupt end of the fight.
"HAHAHA, THAT WAS PATHETIC!" The woman in a red dress remarked, laughing.

"We did not even see them fight. I am disappointed." The man in a white suit downs a glass of orange juice.

"Who knows, they might be stronger than they seem. We made the same mistake with the Spina, and now we pay for it after they slaughtered 2 divisions from both Corridei Furia and Corridei Sagazzia. " A man with slick black hair in a suit commented from his table. 

The well-dressed woman stands from her seat and walks casually to the seat of the man in the white suit."Speaking of the Spina,Has the Don assigned anyone to take care of them, Graham?" She asks the man in the white suit. "He has not told me anything yet, Evita. Vlad, do you know what the Don ordered we do to the Spina?" The man with slick black hair takes out a small box from his pocket. Blue flames surge through the box, and an ebony-black blade is formed from the cube. "I believe he let Clifford handle it. The Bastion Sol should be more than enough to destroy the Spina. " Vlad says this confidently, looking at his sword. "He was in the military like me. He'll slaughter them."

_Edinburgh, Scotland_

An old man wearing a red coat sits arrives in front of a bar. He enters the bar, and sees that the place is almost devoid of people. He goes up to the bartender, and orders some beer. "Young man." He said to the bartender. "Do you know where I can find this symbol?" The old man puts his hand inside his coat, and takes out a photo bearing the Spina family symbol. "Why yes. the Duke of Lancaster's summer home here at Edinburgh has that symbol emblazoned in front of his gate. Why?"  The old man takes his glass and drinks it all in one sitting. "No reason." He replied, smiling.


----------



## Serp (Jan 11, 2009)

Ran not noticing had gotten far away from all the nonsense with the guys fighting the monkeys and was now lost, she didn't remember which direction she had swung in from, nor which way to leave. 

"Cock!"

Ran having no idea, which way to go decided to climb the tallest tree in the area, 10ft, 20ft, 30ft even up to 50ft tall. Looking side to side, trying to see anything, but it was all covered by the treetops. Ran sighs, and loses her footing.

Falling 50 feet towards the ground. Loud screams can be heard. "Calm yourself Ran." She thinks to herself. And about 20 feet before she hits the ground, she calms herself, feeling firey, all charged up she grabs the branch before her, but momentum breaks the branch, but before it fully snaps, she jumps to the next one, that snaps too. Jumping from branch to branch, her momentum and weight too much for the trees, but looking wild and powerful like a speeding Tarzan. 

Ran makes a powerful dismount on to the ground, and she swore that she saw sparks as she landed on the floor. Raising her hand's up to examine them.

"I guess this isn't all bad. But I am not putting myself in danger again. My dying will ey."

A little while later Ran came across the one person she didn't want to see, Mortis, gun in hand no less. Ran walked forward a bit more thinking that being with Mortis was at least however slightly than being alone. As she walked forward Kirigane started to come into view, and then Yagami and Baseball. 

They were standing before Azzuro, "Thank God!" she thought one of the tutors were here hopefully here to take them home. But Ran's joy was short lived after a while she realised that they were trying to catch Azzuro. 

Azzuro had wheels on the side of his feet, and was running really really fast, Ran was entranced (). She had to catch him, maybe not now, but later and when she did she would be sure she could beat Mortis.

----------------------------------------------

The Spina's sitting in the hall, speaking about Gar business and manly things. 

The there was a knock at the door, "Enter"

A man walked in, wearing a red shirt and a black suit, with a red Spina rose on the pocket, a member of the storm division. Vincent sighed, "What do you want? You ruffian."

"Lieutenant... There is reports of a weird man snooping around your summer home."

Vincent perked up at this news. "Oh really?"

"Yes information gathered has proved that he was asking around about the Spina, and then he was seen around your house, this was about half an hour ago."

"Well, I guess I will have to bloody well sort this out myself, Faust?"

"Yes go."

"Yes sir, I will take 2 members of my Root squad to check it out."

Vincent got up and walked out the room, cape swinging behind him. Vincent reached the hanger, and got into one of the Spina jets, Scotland wasn't that far away from Italy and using the Spina jet Vincent would get there quite soon. 

45 minutes, later Vincent landed on British ground, and breathed in the air.
"Fucking Fabulous!" 

Vincent had two members of the RotR squad with him, each armed with a B rank storm type ring.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

Kiya almost made contact with her punch then she heard Oressa threaten to shoot her.  Her punch went wild as she whirled around her eyes big.  “Fighting?  It was a challenge!” she said almost panicked.  “It was his idea…it was a game…not a real fight…” Kiya said pointing at Azzurro.  “Just put the gun down…I am done anyway…” she said quietly as she shot a glare at Shin and walked back over to her pack a slight confused look on her face.  “A crazy robot?”  she said as she slung her pack on her back then takes in their appearance.  “What happened to you?”  Kiya asked concerned having already forgot her disagreements from before.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 11, 2009)

Saigo stood up after resting by the river for awhile. His arms stretched as far out above his head as they could then fell to the side. His eyes glanced from side to side. "Where the hell did everybody go?" He wondered. "Hello! Anybody?" He yelled. Saigo sighed. He started to move back into the trees, looking for anyone who he knew.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Hikari turned around quickly, hearing someone close by.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2009)

"In case you haven't noticed, we just got attacked by some evil robot that crazy teacher sent at us! There's no telling how many more of those things are out there, so stop having angry sex before that crazy teacher kills us!"

"Angry sex?"Shin repeated in disbelief, no wonder the school newspaper was such a joke, the woman seemed to live in a dreamworld where she twisted the truth."That better not end up in the newspaper."He rarely bothered to use the paper for anymore then inserting them in his cleats(To preserve their shape) with but any paper that had topics like "How to style your hair like Shin Yagami" wasn't worth reading in his opinion, for someone as arrogant as he was he didn't take much pleasure from 'worship' like that.

"I DON'T FEEL LIKE DRIVING THE 5 MM SHELLS MY UNCLE SENT ME FOR CHRISTMAS THROUGH BOTH OF YOUR HEADS, SO STOP FIGHTING OR ELSE YOU TWO ARE DEAD!"

How ever Platina managed to do this was beyond him but she had managed to gather over a dozen of highly annoying people but losing his cool or arguing with them wasn't going to help, considering that Azzurro was good enough to be a tutor instead of a simple candidate like the rest it was obvious that none of the inexperienced students here would be able to lay a finger on him.Whatever those wheels on his side were, they functioned similar to Shin's cleats.Not strange since both had a Sky type flame and used equipment worn around their feet.....with the difference in the level of experience between the two and the fact that their top speeds were probably very close to that of the other it was painstakingly obvious that Shin didn't stand a chance alone. 

"As tempting as your offer to blow my brains out might be, I'll have to pass."The headache he was getting from these people actually made him consider this offer, if only for a second."OK, obviously we will need to work together to not just pass this test but also to survive this weekend here in the middle of nowhere....I'll admit I wasn't doing a good job at teamwork so far so I apologize for that."He hated to say it but he should know better then to act like that, after all his position in the football required to be a good teamplayer and he had been criticized several times for not improving on it.

"But now if we all could work together, get his test over with and then finally get something to eat.....Also less arguing would make this weekend slightly more bearable. "


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2009)

"Come on Sharky! time to get back to the group." Sanae picked up his bag along with a bundle of sticks. "No more monkeys today i hope. I don't have anymore Banana's HAHAHA!" He laughed walking off. "This guy.. He really gets on your nerves somehow..." Shark thought to himself. "But he's ok deep down i guess."

Sanae stopped for a moment, "Ah, Almost forgot." He took out an earplug and put it into his free ear. "There we go." He laughed and began to walk again. This time, he headed in the opposite way he went before. "If i went the wrong way last time, this is the right way now." He began walking off in some weird direction. ".. I think.. that is bad logic..." Shark sweatdropped.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Hikari just shook her head and stood up and walked to the right. After a few minutes, she found herself back to the group and recognized the boy that the lady was talking about from his hair. Hikari looked around and noticed something...or someone on the floor. _Is that what they were all..fighting?_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 11, 2009)

Saigo wandered through the trees until he found himself with the group once again. "There you all are..." He said, looking at the group. "Shin-san, are you feeling better after the fight with the bear?" He asked Shin casually. Saigo was being as protective as ever, making sure everyone was okay.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 12, 2009)

The old man walks around the beautiful home of the Duke of Lancaster. With the use of his 'special abilites' he had convinced the guards to let him in. 

"Such a fine place. A bitter shame I have to trash it." 

The old man takes out a gun, and shoots it in the air. A flare comes out, lighting the sky with a red flash. 

"That should attract the Spina's attention." He says, smiling. The old man returns inside the mansion, and decides to help himself with the Duke's collection of fine wine.

At the gates of the Duke of Lancaster's home, several men in suits were lying on the ground, with a blank look on their faces and drool oozing from their mouths.

_Japan_
Trias felt relieved when he saw a man arriving in front of them. He was quite certain that he was not an enemy, because if he was they would have all been struck down by now by his incredible speed. 

Oressa however, was not as trusting. "I WON'T FALL FOR THAT AGAIN!" Oressa fires her rifle at Azzuro, aiming for his legs.


----------



## Serp (Jan 12, 2009)

As Vincent reached closer to the gates of his summer home, he saw two of his guards had been incapacitated. 

Vincents eyebrow raised, and simply dismissed the bodies on the floor. "So whoever this is wants to play huh."

Vincent walked into his mansion, through the corridors with his men behind him. Finally he reached the main hall and placed both hands on it and pushed it open.

A quick look around and to no surprise there was the man, sitting by his wine cabinet, drinking a 1970 port. 

"I suppose I should offer you a cup of tea." Vincent waves his hand and one of his guard runs off to the kitchen, to fix a pot of tea. 

"I have never had a home intruder before, so excuse me if I don't show the proper etiquette."

Vincent took a seat looking at the man before him, would he have to fight him, maybe so. Vincent knew the face of this man, he had seen it before maybe in a file somewhere, but he never remembered any of that shit, like Farfalla he was in it for the Lulz, and to make use of his strength so all the formal shit was quite unknown to him.

"Excuse me for being rude, well I don't think you could even challenge me for being rude after breaking into my house, but still. Who are you and what do you want?"

Then Vincents guard returned with a steaming pot of tea.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 12, 2009)

"Jesus, are all the schools in Japan full of psychos like this? Why the fuck does she have a gun?" Azzurro complained as Oressa fired her rifle, clearly aiming for his legs. _"Oh-ho! The Vongola has realized the true meaning of this test already, and the girl knows how to take out a speeding opponent; certainly much better than I expected. Still, there's no need to go at my top speed and use my sword...but a little faster wouldn't hurt,"_ he mused to himself. He was certainly interested in how these kids would grow and improve, to tell the truth. He had always known that this was the peak period of growth, and he wanted to see just far they could go.

_Squeak...Squeak...!!_ The wheels on either side of Azzurro's feet suddenly started accelerating and spinning at a greater velocity, with hints of golden-orange sparks spitting forth. Oressa raised her rifle again at this apparent show of aggression, and squeezed off three shots. They were right on target, but only if he had been moving at a normal speed. The Sky flame user sped around the projectiles in a zig-zag motion and dashed past the markswoman. "Good shot, but you'll need to learn to fire not where the target is, but where he will be."

Having seen him beat Oressa, a blonde haired girl lept in front of him, and he could see the light dancing in her eyes. "Looks like something's gradually awakening in this one as well," Azzurro grinned happily. The female leapt forward but he easily evaded that with a side-step to the left, only for her to pivot on her right foot towards him. The Sky user hastily put in an extra spurt of speed to get behind her, but she suddenly disappeared from in front of him. 

He looked up and saw the blonde in mid-air, executing a graceful back-flip. She stretched her hand outwards and nearly touched him, but he bent his knees and jumped up with all his might, shooting past her like a rocket. "Well planned, but learn just how big the world is first, and you'll get much better at executing maneuvers like that."

Azzurro landed lightly on his left foot after the jump, and spun around to face the others. _"They're certainly surprisingly good, and they're still growing from just a simply trial like this. There's no doubt that they can definitely do it once they work together, so let's see who comes next..."_


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 12, 2009)

"Why thank you young man." The old man says to the young noble who had just arrived. "I'm a bit surprised that you haven't tried killing me yet but I guess you aristocrats have nothing better to do." The old man takes out a handgun from his coat and shoots Vincent's guard. "I haven't properly introduced myself. Clifford Matthews, former Colonel of the United States Ring Corps." Clifford takes another bottle of wine from Vincent's cabinet and opens it by shattering its top on the cabinet, sending bits of glass and alcohol to the floor. 

"You know back when the army was just incorporating these 'rings', they used to have these regulations regarding 'moral value' and 'ethics' and 'human rights violations', so they never really let people expand on their flame powers so much." Clifford downs the broken glass of wine and throws it on the floor. He then goes into the cabinet and begins to drink more alcohol. "That's why I went to the mafia. A life of crime just has more action than just killing Neo-Commies in Siberia, you know?" 

He takes out another gun, this time with a dart at the end. "Well, I'm pretty sure you're a Spina, what with the gay apparel and all, so I guess I'll kill you know." 

The grizzled marine jumps into the air, his gun covered in yellow flames. "ALL GLORY TO THE HELIX DON!" He fires multiple shots, all aimed at Vincent's head.


----------



## Serp (Jan 12, 2009)

Vincent saw the bullets coming towards him not knowing what these sun charged bullets had in store for him, he jumped sideways out they way, the bullets narrowly missing his face. "Gay apparel? The Spina don't all dress as nice as I do." Vincent looked down at his slaughtered gaurd and sighed

Vincent then pulled out a deck of cards, "Yes I am Spina, The Root of the Rose. And your have trashed my house, we can't have that. And I generally don't like to kill unless a good reason is given, but that was just a vintage 1950's bottle you just broke."

Vincent shuffles the deck and pulls the top 5 cards of the deck. C3, D4, D2, SA and H5. Vincent smiles, his ring erupts a nice storm flame and coats the cards in flames. 

"Straight Flush!" And threw them at the marine. It was a reasonally medium strength attack, the only power card being the Ace of spades. Vincent knew this guy wasn't going down this easy, no one hired by the Helix Don was weak, this was to test his capacity.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 12, 2009)

Clifford tries to dodge the attack, but his old body does not keep up with his thoughts. "Agh!" Clifford is pushed back by the attack, but nonetheless is fine. "Heh, always wear your armor." The old marine places his fist on his chest, as if he was proud of it. "Looks like I'll have to set things to a higher level!" Clifford distances himself from Vincent, and removes his red coat. Underneath, he is wearing an old marine armor, except the symbol emblazoned on its right chest is not that of the U.S. marine corps, but an upside-down red drill with a white column underneath. The column had a sun at its center. He had several dog tags tied on his neck, all of which had the seal on his right chest on them. An old Cold-war era Carbine is swung on his back.

"I am the Bastion Sol, the pillar that stands at the center of the light! Be blinded by the power the Helix Don has granted me!" 

Clifford removes his carbine from his back, and opens fire on Vincent. LIke his handgun, his carbine is also enveloped in sun flames.


----------



## Serp (Jan 12, 2009)

"Oh Bollocks" 

The Cards should have stuck into his armour, being razor sharp an all but Vincent just put it up to dumb luck. Machine gun fire began reigning down on Vincent, normally he won't use his box weapon here, but he did love a good box, and this was one of of Don Genomes best Hitmen.

Vincent thrust his hand into his pocket, flame ignited on his ring unaware of which box he opened, a glow of storm flames, erupted from his pocket.

The bullets made contact, but the contact was against a glowing red cape, storm flames on the cape dissolving the bullets stuck in it. The tips of the bullets had pierced Vincents side, as well as the force breaking a few ribs. 

"For the Spina family, I am the root of the Spina Rose, the Storm guardian is it my role to spread far and wide to gather strength and sustenance for the Rose... _Cape of Camelot!_"

The wound would greatly hinder Vincents agility, but he wasn't worried, even if he were to die, the thrill of the fight would be enough to get him hard. 

He waved the cape towards Clifford, the half dissolved bullets flying from the cape back at Clifford, covered in storm flames. Hopefully the bullets would reach before they were completely burnt away, that was one benefit of not having the Storm Vortice, he would never be able to complete this move.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2009)

After observing what's going on for a while, Kenzo got the gist of things. He leaped onto the tree branch and a swung off it and after Azzurro. Though he was too fast to catch at first Kenzo used his tree leaping and swinging skills to finally get within range. He starts throwing punches and kicks which he swiftly dodges. He attempts a round house kick but he bends back avoiding it.

Kenzo then pulls out his sword and starts swinging madly. Azzurro slides back, after seeing this Kenzo puts away his sword and jets forward at the sky user. He side steps the attack and Kenzo lands on another tree branch. He catches his breath and prepares for another barage but then stops. He leaps down and joins the rest of the group, "This...isn't working. Non of us can hit this guy by ourselves, we're gona' need to do this together..." Though not a big fan of teaming up, he realized that the skill diference was just too great.

"That's what I've been saying!" Shin shouts out, "Alright here's the game plan, you all get some kind of distraction going and then I'll fly in and take him out." He says and nods to himself, approving of his own plan.

"Yea, sorry tough guy that's not gona' work. You may be pretty fast but you don't even have the control to hit the guy." He says, enjoying the time he's having taking down Shin's plan with logic, "You'd be a better distraction." He looks over at Saiga, "What can you do exactly? I never saw you at the sparring."

Shin answers for him, "He's got some kind of weird marbles that can make smoke screens and stuff." Kenzo smirks, "Perfect, you can join in on the distracting."

Kenzo looks around at the entire group, "Hehe...I've got a plan. It'll need Me, Mortis, Ran, Shin, Marble Boy, and Trias." They all looked kind of confused when he mentioned Trias, the boy who hadn't even fought in the sparring. 

Kenzo then looked at the people who he hadn't called, "The rest of you distract him while we coordinate things, make sure he can't hear us."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 12, 2009)

“This is getting…” Kiya growled dropping her pack.  “Okay…whatever…”  she mumbled as she looked at Azzurro.  She put a hand on the hilt of her sword and then shook her head.  “This isn’t life or death…” Kiya mumbled as she then took off toward him.  She moved from right then left not so much trying to hit him as trying to herd him away from the others.  Kiya continued her onslaught though many times she would have to skid to halt to chase after him once more.  Panting she sang at the top of her lungs the only song that came to mind.  “I am really special cuz there's only one of me…look at my smile, I'm so damn happy, other people are jealous of me…when I'm sad and lonely, I like to sing this song…it cheers me up and shows me that I won't be sad for long…oh oh oh I'm so happy, I can barely breathe…puppy dogs and sugar frogs and kittens, baby teeth watch out all you mothers, I'm happy, it's hardcore…happy as a coupon for a $20 whore…ha-ha-ha hah…” Kiya sang at the top of her lungs as she thought. _ “You better hurry up…”_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2009)

The group huddles while Kiya keeps him busy. They then break out, all with a ready look on their face except for Trias who is very nervous. Ran stepped forward first, thinking that she better not catch a bullet as she looks back at Mortis who prepares who gun. She swings up on top of the trees and charges at Azzurro. He easily dodges her attacks but then is caught off guard as he hears a gun shot. 

He wasn't expecting any teamwork but he adjusts and ducks under the bullet but then realizes that he is standing in a cloud of smoke, thanks to Saiga, "Now Shin!" Kenzo shouts, and Shin shoots off the ground. The smoke clears and Azzurro sees that Shin is charging at him once again, "Sorry, that trick won't work, even with a little smoke screen." 

He prepares to side step the attack but sees that there is a chain wrapped around both of his legs, "What the?"  Kenzo stands with a big grin as he holds his sword tight, making sure that he can't move his legs with his chain wrapped around them.

The soon to be XI Vongola Boss charged with great speed at Azzurro, who was seemingly helpless. He pulled back a fist and prepared to attack but Azzurro let out a chuckle, "Good attempt..." he says as Shin approaches, "But not good enough." he leans all the way back, avoiding Shin's attack without even moving his feet. Shin flies off, out of control into the sky but still has a slight smile. 

"It was a very good try, if you keep trying with your teamwork-" Azzurro stops mid sentence as he spots something coming from above, the glare from the sun blocks what it is exactly but when he realizes what it is, it's too late. Trias drops down and lands a punch right on the vulnerable Azzurro's chest. 

"You would think that the "Boss" would give the finishing blow, but we had him carry this little one with him, because we all knew he would fail at getting a hit off." He said looking up at Shin in the sky, satisfied that his plan was a success, "So what do we win now?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 13, 2009)

Clifford drops and rolls, dodging the rebounding bullets. "Heh, root of the rose, eh?" Clifford rolls to the back of one of Vincent's couches, using it as cover.

"You know when people sell roses they usually cut the root off. Too bad the same thing is going to happen to you!" 

Clifford fires his carbine once again, going behind the couch whenever he thought Vincent would throw cards at him again. "Heh, this kid is dead. Right now his body is consuming 10% more energy than it needs. Once the fatigue sets in, it'll be another victory for the Helix Don!" He thought.


----------



## Serp (Jan 13, 2009)

"Yes they do, but without the root, the rose could never grow to be a beautiful as it is."

Clifford was hiding behind one of Vincents leather sofas. Vincent had to wonder what kinda of effect this guy's sun flames had, not to matter anyways all the bullets that did hit him had their flames burnt away by Cape of Camelot, but he was still bleeding and couldn't jump nor move very fast anymore. 

Vincent drew a few more cards, DK, SK, SQ, CK, a crude smile went across his face three kings was a good draw. Vincent coated the 3 kings in storm flames and threw them at the sofa, in a short while they would make short work of it. "Three of a kind!" and then jumped, flinched and threw the queen at Clifford trying to make it get over the burning chair. "High Card!"

Vincents injury was not good for his fighting style, but he would have to stick it out. Cape of Camelot being used for cover, it would catch the bullets in its lining and strip them of their flames and if left in long enough dissolve them completely, but the force of the bullets still impacted and Clifford had got quite a few hits in. Vincent's back, stomach and sides were a nice purple colour glazed in red. 

-------------
Ran was feeling very pleased with herself, even in this short amount of time with practical application, her skills had grown tremendously. And she was a bit faster than before, but that would soon change she hoped.

"So Azzuro, your speed is a result of your...Cube...Weapon??" 

Ran still confused at most of these mafia weapons. 

"Will we ever get such a cube weapon or whatever?"

If she were to get one she would want something like Azzuro's, and Shin & Kiya's footwear.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 13, 2009)

"SHIT!" The couch Clifford was hiding behind disintegrates, the effect of Vincent's storm flames the case. A flaming card hits him squarely at the right arm. Clifford distances himself even more, and fires several bullets at the noble, but his cape was being used as a detterent against them.

"You pasty-faced fruit. Didn't think you'd be this tough." Realizing bullets won't work, Clifford unloads all his bullets from his carbine. At the tip of each bullet was a syringe, and inside each bullet was a tiny flask containing a dangerous enzyme. When charged with sun flames, they eat away at the target's carbohydrates and proteins, sapping them of their strength. Eventually, the victim dies of malnutrition, a funny way to die Clifford thought. 

"Nice cape, fruit. Managed to prevent me from shooting you, but there are better ways to kill!" Clifford charges like a crazed maniac, and tackles Vincent. He knew he wouldn't be able to dodge in time, since the fatigue should have set in by now. He jabs 2 of the bullets to his shoulders, and then kicks off the noble from him. "It's over now." He said. While his attack was successful, it did have a negative effect on him. The storm flames that covered Vincent's cloak were burning him alive. "Good thing I had this." From his pocket, Clifford takes out a medical box, which, when charged with sun flames, would counteract the burning. He quickly did so, and within seconds most of his wounds, save for the burns on his legs were healing up, albeit slower than usual. "Heh, looks like the Spina Rose is about to wither." Clifford says confidently.


----------



## Serp (Jan 13, 2009)

"Ah fuck!" Vincent said as his arms began to heat up, and becoming increasing difficult to move. 

"This rose will never wither, the roots in the ground go far and wide."

Vincent lit the flame on his Britannia ring and pulled out his his two box weapons, one with a crown embossed on one side, and the other with a helmet embossed on one side. Placing the Helmet one back in his pocket, he opened the crown one. 
A flash of light, and Vincent was wearing completely different clothes, a crown and had a scepter in his hand. 

_"Royal Presentation!"_

Vincents suit had eyes all over it, evil red looking eyes. The base of his feet began to glow intensely and Vincent shot up into the sky. It seemed the eyes on the base of his feet shot out extremely condensed storm flames, working as a jetpack.

"You sir have rightly pissed me off, I think its time to try this attack. Have you ever heard of Vongola X, X-burner?"

The remaining guard with Vincent spoke up, "But sir that might kill me and the rest of the staff not to mention destroy your house."

"You have a point there, but I can always rebuild and this guy bloody well pissed me off."

The guard should be shocked but he knew his boss, so he nodded, ran out of the room locked the door behind him and began to evacuate the building.

"Lets see if your healing can match my burning ey?"

Then the clothes already lightly covered in storm flame, erupted in a giant blast of flame. Like an aura of flames had surrounded Vincent. "You know I grew up on Dragonball Z and Street fighter see if this move is familiar, First its the Kaio Ken then comes the... well you should know"

Vincent tried to raise both his arms, but one was too fucked, using too much energy, and hence sapping his dying will. Not to mention the wounds on that side of his body were great and moving the arm resulted in alot of pain. So he raised one arm, this arm still hurting and extremely difficult to raise. An eye at the center of his Palm. Like SSJ 2 Gohan.

"You know when my flames get condensed enough they stop looking like flames and look more like Lazers or pure energy, just thought you should know."

"Co...Ro...Na...Tion..." 

The eye started to flash, small amounts of Storm flames flickering out, like pressure about to burst from a pipe. The eye seemed like it couldn't hold all the energy, his glove throbbing. 

"BY FIRE!"

The energy burst from Vincents hand extremely fast, creating a blast of highly condensed storm flames to come crashing down on the room below, almost like a blast of pure energy. The blast radius itself bigger than Vincent, it was usually better with, 2 arms or when he could get some of his subordinates to feed their storm flames to him. 

Vincent waited for the rubble to clear not much was left standing and the force vector radiated outwards toppling the walls and not to mention the crater it would make in the ground, and of course he fell to the ground, it was easily a building busting attack and the remaining flames burning away all the debris. All of his flames depleted and his energy gone. Royal Presentation was out of juice and so was Cape of Camelot, Vince lay on the ground breathing heavily, back in his normal attire. "I so need Fall and Pio to give me some healing and relaxation flame treatment." he thought to himself, hoping that this crazy man had not somehow survived this attack. But some had in the past, like Faust for example.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 13, 2009)

She watched them with disbelief. _Well, I'm certainly not joining that girl by singing to distract that thing. I'd rather distract it with something violent. Which I don't have._ She folded her arms across her chest, annoyed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Somewhere in the woods-

"I think.. it was this way..." Sanae scratched his chin. "Hahaha! we're lost again!" He smiled and continued to march forward. "Damn it... Why did i follow this guy..." Shark sweatdropped and cut down some low hanging branches. "Why don't we just use the earpieces to get to the others!!" shark shouted. "Eh? we can do that...?" Sanae blinked in amazement. "You... you didn't pay attention at all did you..."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 13, 2009)

Kiya stumbled over to her pack and collapsed next to it panting as she dug out her water.  “Damn…they got the easy job.  Figures I was the only one running distraction…” she grumbled as she took a drink.  “Not a good song to sing that loud.” she said then chuckled.  “Well at least you guys got him…” she added as she collapsed backward.  Kiya laid on the ground looking up at the sky peeking through the canopy of leaves above them.  “A whole weekend…” she said groaning as she laid there.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 13, 2009)

Saigo sighed. _Underutilized..._ He thought, turning his head to the side to glance away. He walked slowly over to a tree, sitting down. He grabbed a box that he had brought with him from his bag. It was small and black with two small latches on the front. Saigo undid the latches and opened the box, which was full of several tools and various materials. He started to mess with a few materials, starting to make a few new 'marbles'.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 14, 2009)

Azzurro's eyes lightened up as Ran enquired about his box. _"Finally someone who isn't a blockhead and is interested about boxes!"_ he thought to himself. As someone who had grown up around boxes all his life, he was disappointed that others were less than interested in the complexities of the system and merely interested in using them as fighting tools. 

"Well, I could keep going on and on about boxes, rings, and flames, but to keep it short, yes, my speed is because of my use of the box on my left foot. I use my sky flame to enhance my legs," Azzurro said. "You can get a box after Sora learns how to make them exactly or acquire them via other means like the black market, but chances are they won't be as perfect as my box, because it's a Koenig original. That means that it was created personally by Koenig, one of the original box inventors. Well, you shouldn't worry so much about boxes first; they can only be used when you improve enough to a level where summon your flame."

"Speaking of which, stay here, and tell the others to remain here as well," the tutor ordered. 

"Su-" _Woosh!_ The blur which used to be Azzurro shot right past Ran as he went at full speed, ripping up the grass beneath him and blasting her hair backwards from the wind generated. "-re..." The gamer gaped at the tutor's preposterous show of speed, shaking her head in disbelief. Instead, she went to gather the others and convey Azzurro's message.

It didn't take long before the black-haired youth came back, carrying a plastic bag.  He dropped it on the floor on front of the potential guardians, revealing the various types of food inside, comprising mostly of energy bars, biscuits, and other similar types of food. "Here's the reward for passing the test, make sure you share it equally." He raised his hand to wave goodbye, then walked away normally. Since it wasn't a combat or pressing situation, there was no need to use Chariots.

_"Or well, that's what I told them. I guess I'll spy on them a little to see if they really know what 'teamwork' is about."_


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 14, 2009)

The battle was over. Vincent's last move did the trick, defeating Clifford. "HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" The veteran marine yelled. "Looks like this Pillar has crumbled." He gets out of the rubble, looking more like a burnt piece of meat than a human being. "I'm impressed with you, you fruit. Very impressed." Clifford falls to the ground, coughing blood. "Looks like you win, fruit. But let this fight be a warning to you. When a pillar crumbles, the one that will replace it will stand stronger." 

Several hooded figures appear in front of the house, all of them carrying heavy machine guns. One of them has a dragon emblem on his coat. "Begin clean-up of the Bastion Sol's battle." The one with the dragon embelm said.

"If you thought this was tough, then you and the Spina are in for a hell of a war!" Clifford lets out one last laugh before expiring.

_Japan_
A young man with purplish hair was sipping tea by his lonesome. "How boring." He thinks.

Trias was alarmed with Oressa raising her "Oressa, please!" Trias impulsively takes Oressa's rifle away from her. "We can trust this guy."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 14, 2009)

Hikari sighed and then looked around, resting her gaze on a boy sitting under a tree, doing something. She wondered what he was doing, so wondered over and asked curiously, "What are you making?"


----------



## Serp (Jan 14, 2009)

If Clifford was anything but a Sun user, or Vincent had both hands there would be nothing left but alas it wasn't so, and Vincent was quite weak now.

The jet plane hovering over the remains of the mansion, after the report of the destroyed transmitter from inside the mansion was sent back to the main Spina complex. One of the Spina guardians had to hope on the plane to Scotland to help out Vincent or to at least observe. 

The plane opened its door, and out jumped a figure, with sparkling hair. The figure lands on the ground and quickly fixes up their posture. And then raises a finger to their face as if in deep thought. 

"Faust told me to come her, and I would be able to kill something."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 14, 2009)

Saigo looked up at Hikari then back down at what he was doing. "I'm making more of my marbles. The ones I am making right now are flares. I figured that I would make one for each of us. If anything happens to anyone, they just throw one of these babies up in the air and there would be a nice bright flash signaling everyone else to their position." He explained and finished one. He threw the marble up high and it burst into a flash of light. "Just like that." He said, looking up at the flash, pleased. "I have become somewhat of a good inventor. I have a whole bag full of different marbles that do different things. Saigo told her, starting to make another flare marble.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 14, 2009)

_Marbles? How interesting._

She watched the marble flash as he threw it up and gasped. "Wow..."

"I have become somewhat of a good inventor. I have a whole bag full of different marbles that do different things." he said as he began to make another one. Hikari sat on the ground, watching curiously.


----------



## Solaela (Jan 14, 2009)

Xing watched the others thinking of what just happened then her mobile rang and she answered, "hello Xing fei here....oh hi mom....yes i'm fine......don't worry"

(sorry about it being short but I'm kinda lost as to what's going on so I'm trying not to interfer much)


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 14, 2009)

Saigo quickly finished a few flare marbles and took out his marble bag, pulling out a few more identical marbles. He put all the flares into the bag with a sigh. "I don't think we will need these _quite_ yet. Maybe if we all split up later, they will be more useful." He said, looking through his bag. "Flares, explosive, smoke bombs, fire marbles..." He mumbled, taking inventory of his marbles. Out of his marble bag, he grabbed a small notepad with sketches on it for different inventions, several including new marbles. He grabbed the pencil that was in the binding and started to sketch an idea that had just come to him. "This would be fairly easy..." He mumbled softly.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 15, 2009)

"What are you thinking of?" Hikari asked, watching him draw.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 15, 2009)

"You should talk with Sora when we get out of this forest."Shin told Saigo after told about him being somewhat of an inventor."That egghead also likes inventing stuff, he made these or so I've heard."He pointed out his cleats, or better said sneaker since they seemed like regular sneakers now that they weren't covered in his Sky flame.

"Anyhow I propose we continue training since we're finally on a roll now."Shin was still busy training to get the hang of using those sky flame coated cleats and right now he needed some flighthours on these babies.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 15, 2009)

Saigo didn't look up from his notebook, but spoke to Hikari. "A marble that will send an electric shock into the target. Simple enough." He said. When Shin spoke to him, he nodded. _Interesting... Those sneakers have such a interesting concept..._ He thought, taking a look at them then sighed, turning to a new page and started to draw a sketch of the sneakers that Shin wore, trying to understand their design. "I can't make the electric marbles quite yet because I don't have all the necessary materials, but I kind of want to examine those sneakers of Shin's. They intrigue me." He mumbled to himself.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 15, 2009)

"May I hold a marble?" asked Hikari, ignoring the boy that was talking to Saigo.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2009)

The group circles up around the food that was given to them, "Hey relax there foot fairy, we'll do plenty of training but right now I'm starving. I've fought monkeys, a giant deer, and a guy with roller blades for feet." He reaches into the bag but he meets a dozen other hands.

They all look at each other and then at the bag, they all leap up and begin to pounce on it but it is snatched away before they can get at it. Ran holds the bag away from the group, Hold on now everyone, we can't all just attack this thing like animals. After the teamwork we just showed, I think we can atleast split this up evenly.

Ran begins to distribute the food when Kenzo interupts, "Hey don't forget to save some for the guys that aren't here."  He looks into the woods, "Wonder where Sanae and Shark are...?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2009)

Somewhere in the woods-

"I'm hungry." Sanae collapsed on the ground. "Maybe you should have saved your protein bars..." Shark sweatdropped. "I know!" He suddenly jumped up full of energy. "I'm pretty sure it's legal to eat rabbit right? HAHAHA!" He laughed, walking further into the woods. "Must... Not... Kill..." Shark fought the urge to stab Sanae while his back was turned.

"Oh?" Sanae blinked. "Hello everyone!" He waved to the group. "I brought firewood!" He held up his pack, wood sticking out from an opening in the zipper. "And I brought sharkie!" Shark was still standing behind him. "Must... not.. kill..." His hands stretching out to choke Sanae.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 15, 2009)

Saigo nodded at Hikari, handing her two marbles from his bag. "This is a smoke bomb and a flare." He said, pointing to each of them. All you do is throw them. He said, not wanting to go into details about how they work.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2009)

Kiya sat up and watch everyone swarm the bag.  “Not like we don’t have a few things in our packs already…” she mumbled and sighed.  “Is food the only thing guys think about?” she asks shaking her head not expecting an answer.   “Teamwork would be a good idea.  So where should we start?” Kiya asks as she waits.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2009)

The survival excercise turned out be a succes, the group had at least been able work somewhat with each other and they started to be  a bit less obnoxious to one another, Shin in particular.The next few weeks the group has trained hard in improving their physical capabilities and the usage of their weaponry.They were progressing just fine but time was running short and they still needed to master to use their flame in combination with their fightinstyles.

For that reason Platina arranged that a tutors of each Flame type to train the candidates, Platina had spent a week training Trias, Eliot and Hikari.The six other tutors had done the same as her, training those that shared their attribute.

Shin was currently training under Azzurro, trying to master the  Sky's Harmony characteristic and improving his manouverability and equipment usage and perhaps even learn a couple of offensive techniques. He was doing good but Azzurro wondered if it would be enough to defeat the man that had taken out so many more Vongola condidates that had more experience.Hopefully natural talent combined with this crash course would be enough.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 16, 2009)

Oressa was thankful that the nightmare survival training was over. This didn't last long, however, as she was forced to train under someone she had never met before. Weeks have passed since her training began, and right now the cloud-haired beauty deserved a break.

"YOU CALL THAT A PARAGRAPH!?" She yells at a frightened student inside her office. "Pathetic. I could write better Japanese, and I wasn't even born here!" 5 more minutes of yelling later and the uncontrolled sobs of not 1, not 2, not 3, but 10 students ran through the school. It took 3 teachers and the school psychiatrist to calm them down.

Back at her office, Oressa was sitting face to face with her editors. "Where did you guys get these rookies, anyaway?" She asked one of the editors. "Anyway, on to business." Oressa stood from her seat behind her desk, and took out a small gun from her desk drawer. She shot several blanks at her editors, who barely flinched. "Excellent. How are the others doing?" She asked. 

"Well, Oressa-sama, all of them are doing quite well." Aruhi, red-headed the sports editor said. 

"Especially Shin-kun Oressa-sama." Mikuro, the life-style editor said after Kesuke. "I heard Platina-sensei was commenting that he was actually improving." 

Oressa scoffed. "Are you sure it's not the fangirl virus Yagami injected in you that made you say that?" Mikuro trembles a bit, but regains her composure. "Yes, Oressa-sama. Though Azurro-san hoped he would improve faster though." Oressa was going to add something to Mikuro's statement when her cellphone rang. "What? Yes, I'll go." She turned off her cellphone and stood from her desk. "I have a tutoring session today. All of you did a good job, so you may all take the rest of the day off." Oressa leaves the room, her editors still wondering why she made them spy on everyone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2009)

On the rooftop of school-

"Zzzzzzz" Sanae was fast asleep. After his crash course in Sun flames with Sho he needed this. The entire training was ridiculous, Move rocks, Lift weights. Everything seemed to just be a means of increasing muscle mass. How was this going to help with the sun energy? "But, Somehow." Sanae felt, "The training worked." 

This ofcourse, was thought all before he passed out of the roof. It was the only time his teacher allowed him to rest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2009)

"Hehe, that wimp passed out."Saito observed the still form of his rival and decided to step it up a notch.....Though that didn't really mean much since Saito t wasn't far behind Sanae. Currently the boxes was running back and forth across the Namimori rooftop with a bag on his bag. The bag was filled with rocks in order to weigh him down.

Panting heavily, the boy eventually fell to his knees and subsequently flat down on his face because of the extra weight he was carrying.Sanwiched between the cold stone floor of the rooftop and the heavy rocks contained by his bag.
"The rising star!......Might need a little nap before he starts kicking ass again."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

Sho monitored his students from a far off Junk pile. "Well, I guess that they finally got the training spirit in them! 0.224872948! TOO SLOW!" He laughed and took out a soda. "Both of them have the drive to go far in the world of sun!" He took a sip. "You've gotta be larger then life and work your body till it breaks!" 

He then stood up and threw a punch. "Go supernova and destroy your enemies! x2die, DROP THE FREAKING MOON!!!" He laughed and cheered his students on. "Rest up kiddies! Soon as one of you becomes a guardian...." His face went black and a single white glint could be seen in one of his eyes. "I'll train your body till it breaks."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 17, 2009)

_Tepellin Tower,New York_

Weeks have passed since the death of the Bastion Sol, Clifford Mathews. Despite this, a new Bastion Sol was already chosen by the Helix Don. 

Inside a nondescript room at Tepellin Tower, several of the other Bastions were talking amongst themselves.

"So, The Don picked him, didn't he, Graham?" Asked Evita, a beautiful young woman with long black hair and an eyepatch with a scorpion mark on it wearing a crimson, Kimono-like dress, also the Bastion Tempesta, to a tall man in a white suit. He had a strange orange mask that covered only his left eye. "I was surprised myself. But it is expected that the Alchemic Prodigy be chosen the new Bastion Sol."

As the two conversed, a young man with purplish black hair tied in a ponytail approached them. He wore a gray suit, with a bright yellow sun insignia on the breast pocket. "Ah, greetings my fellow Bastions." He says to them. "The meeting will start soon, yes?" Graham and Evita look at him, the former with an amused smirk and the latter with an angry scowl. "You look weaker in real life, Alchemic Prodigy." She says. "Now, now Evita." Graham tells her. "Looks can be decieving."

The young man merely smiles, and extends his hand to them. "Please, call me Rek."

_Japan_

Trias was currently inside a huge pit. There were hundreds of spikes that surrounded him, and he was covered in cuts and slashes. "Platina-sensei, I'm very tired." He yells, with no reply. "Looks like I'll have to do that again." He says, sighing. Flames suddenly burst from the ground, seemingly destroying all the spikes. The pit immiediately disappears, and Trias is suddenly at the base of a waterfall, with broken machines surrounding him. "I'm so tired." Trias says before collapsing to the ground.

Oressa was currently inside an empty building at the outskirts of town. She was dirty, panting, and holding on to her rifle for dear life, hiding behind a column. "Alright, tutor, let's end this!" A shadow moves from the distance, approaching Oressa. The girl merely smiles when this happens. "Fell for it!" Oressa flips a switch on a remote control hidden inside her shirt pocket, and an explosion engulfs the attacking shadow. She smiles in satisfaction, before falling to the ground on her knees. " I really need better bullets." She says before the shadowy figure appears before her, bruised, but otherwise without injuries. "I've only managed to hit you 15 times in 30 minutes. I can't be that weak. Let's go at it again." Without warning Oressa fires her rifle at her tutor.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2009)

Italy, Varia base

This country side castle was heavily guarded from all sides, it was ridicilious to the point men with bazookas and machineguns were standing in plain view and the authorities and civilians that passed by on the only road providing acces to the castle would just pretend to not notice it. After all they knew not to mess with the Vongola's Varia, they would not just come after you but burn down your entire family tree if you crossed them.

Inside the main chamber a meeting was taking place, on his throne was Nero Angelo. The man had blonde hair and was wearing a Varia variation of the Vongola suit and almost as if to make him stand out more he had a large fur coat that seemed to exist out of dozens of baby seals.But what stood out the most of the large scar that ran across his face.

To his right sat an old man covered in burn marks, the man was Xanxus, former Varia leader, mentor of Nero and the man that had attempted to do what Nero was doing right now.Tsuna's biggest mistake had been his decision to send Nero to train under Xanxus, in the hope that Xanxus could help the troubled boy control all that aggression the boy held.Xanxus succeeded in this and turned Nero in his way of redemption, the boy would succeed exactly where he had failed.

To Nero's left, to be precise in the set adjoined to that his throne sat a blonde woman.Her hand was on his leg and the woman was wearing a bring pink Kimono with a cherry blossom pattern on them.Her clothing might give you the impression she was Japanese but there was nothing oriental about this faireheared, blue eyed girl with her pale skin.Though she was dressed provocatively with loosely tied sleeve that caused her kimono to reveal most of her legs and her chest was barely concealed by another piece of clothing.
Against the chair she was sitting leaned an umbrella.

In front of them there were five chairs, positioned in half a circle so they were all facing Xanxus, Nero and Regina.To the utmost left sat a scruffy looking man with many scars and scratches on his body and armor, he too wasn't wearing a suit and instead had a semi-samurai like armor  and clothing on.From the waist up he was bare with his left arm being an exception as shoulder and arm armor was covering it.From the waist down he had a hakama on and sandals on his feet. His left arm was resting on a katana.

Next to him sat a a young looking blond male, he could not be much older then 17-18 and had a rose in his mouth.Like most males here, he was wearing a Varia variation Vongola suit with the Vongola and Varia symbols and across his heart  the same image branded upon the Sun Vongola ring.Like Nero he had an overcoat but Nathaniel's had use in battle as well being flashy.

Next to him sat another woman, this one was pail skinned and had white hair and was wearing  a fancy black and yellow dress with a Crinoline, a kind of hoop dress that was used by her to conceal more then just her legs.Next to her chair stood an odd looking blade weapon that also had a black and yellow stripe pattern.

Next to her was a darkhaired man who also was wearing a Vongola suit with a Varia variation.The green accents on his clothing made it obvious he was a Thunder user but there was no sign of any weapon on his person.

The last was another woman, darkhaired with a provocative dress that could give Regina's a run for her money.In her hand was a paper fan with a a Spider's web motive on it.

"I take it preparations are made?"Was all that Nero asked.

"Yes, we will arrive in Japan in two days just in time for the Ring battles."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 17, 2009)

Hikari leaned back against the tree in her back garden. She sipped the cranberry juice she had slowly and then sighed, shaking her fingers out. She had been working hard lately. She stared at the the bow on the grass and smiled, while twirling a stray arrow in her hand.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2009)

Kiya skated around the school grounds listening to her music as she went.  “Training….training…training…” she mumbled with a sigh.  She glanced down at the skates she wore, Kiya liked the new ones that had been made though she was just starting to get the hang of their special abilities.  “I need a day off…” she said looking up and rubbing her sore shoulder.  “She works me to death…” Kiya said herself then shrugged as she chuckled.


----------



## Serp (Jan 17, 2009)

Ran was spending the day at Sora, as she had been doing alot of lately. Platina had sent of all the guys to go and train with their Tutor, and Sora was Ran's. Sora knew that there would be battles ahead, and Ran continued training. Sora's genius and insight proving helpful. 

They were inside Sora's gym. The room filled with weird and strange ormanments and furniture. Ran was dressed in some sort of Spandex suit, and Sora was holding a paintball gun, but with a variable shifter to change the speed of the bullets.

"Ok, ready... GO!"

Ran dashed off, single, double, triple flips. Sora aiming the gun at Ran and shooting. After a while, 1 hit ran in the stomach knocking her of the table she had just landed on. Ran fell to the floor and Sora aimed the gun at her and pulled the trigger. Like a flash Ran was gone and the paintball splatted on the table.

A few metres away Ran was panting heavily. Moving that fast took its toll on Ran's body, but she was learning to get faster and faster. 

"Ok thats enough for now, I think I should give you this I think you will need it, seeing as everyone else has a weapon I wouldn't want you to feel behind."

Sora pulled out a small chest from a side cabinet, and passed it to Ran. Ran lifted the lid and in it was a weird metal object and a ring with a green stone in it. 

"What are these."

"These are my gift to you, this (Picking up the weird metal object), is a fully controllable electromagnetically tethered dart. Using this correctly, you can manipulate the dart to move where ever you want."

Sora smiled and Ran still a bit confused to reply properly jumped and hugged him. Ran strapped the thing to her arm, and aimed the dart at box in the corner and shot it. The dart coiled out of its holder and rammed straight through the box. 

"Also there are different heads, one for piercing, one for latching onto things etc etc. Try the magnetism, its controlled by your middle finger."

Ran recoiled the dart, by pushing down her thumb, and then pointed the dart back at the box, and pushed down her index finger sending the dart flying, and then before it hit the box again she pushed her middle finger, and she could feel a shiver run down her arm and go down the cord. Then the dart head, turned 90 degrees mid surge without slowing and attacked the television to the right of it. 

"Fucking awesome! But what about the ring."

Sora smiled. "I'm glad you like it, you can also do combos like index, thumb, middle, release middle, thumb, middle etc. And the ring well I haven't really understood how it actually works, but somehow you can bring a flame out through it, when you learn to do it you can power up the weapon and charge it with erm... cutting power. So what are you gonna call the weapon then" 

Ran smiled and raised it to her face as she studied the details, this was some high level tech, the tether itself was highly advanced it could respond directly to electrically impulses. The power source was 2 Lithium power cells, that could be boosted more by a thunder flame.  Ran then pointed it up to a Beam on the ceiling. 
"I think I'll call it Ether Shot!" Ran pushed down her index finger and then her thumb. 

Shooting the dart into the beam and then coiling herself upwards, in an instant. 

----------

Namimori town center. 

A blond man with glasses steps out of the taxi and pays the driver before he drives off.

"My my, I haven't been here in ages. Now to get to sis's house."

'The ring battles will be starting soon, mafioso from all over the world will come to see the internal Vongola battle. Although even the names of the new Vongola guardians haven't been revealed. But the Varia are badass.' He though while walking down the street.


------------
Spina Base Italy.

A knock at the door of the great hall.

"Enter."

A man wearing a black suit but with a purple shirt and the Spina emblem emblazoned on his jacket enter. A member of the TotR squad, the only squad not controled by a captain but under direct control of Faust.

"Lord Spina, the Varia are begining to move. XanXus and Nero are ready to enter the ring battles, once again happening at Namimori."

"Indeed."

A hand started to rub Faust's trouser leg, and Faust looked down at Farfalla. "I wanna go see." Faust nodded.

"Well will make preparations to view these Vongola ring battles."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2009)

Kenzo ducks under one side of the numchuck only to be smacked by the other. He steps back and shakes it off, "Uh...so annoying!" he charges forward swinging his sword, "Geez kid, you still don't use that thing to it's full potential." The Vongola's Storm Tutor Saito Kizuki says as he easily avoids the attacks and delivers a kick to his stomach.

"Man...he's good. So good that it's just getting annoying!" He rushes forward again but gets a smack to the forehead and falls back, "This is too easy, oi why don't all you potential Storm Guardians come at me, seeing how this one isn't even close to good enough."

This really got Kenzo steamed, the other two step forward to join in the battle but he steps in front of them, "Like I need any help to take this asshole down." He leaps in the air and holds his sword high and shoots down at Saito who catches the blade with the chain of his numchuck.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

Somewhere in the woods-

*"How is this training!?"* Saito and Sanae sweatdropped. "BUILD THE TOWER!!!" Sho shouted into his megaphone. Around the two teens was a massive amount of scrap. They sighed and began to lift all the pieces of scrap, from very light to ultra heavy. "By forcing the muscles to their limits constantly you can increase the mass quicker during the rest period." 

Sho thought to himself. "But again, The suns property can advance the healing rate even further. Since that is the most basic form of the suns ability. Pushing the body beyond it's breaking point will cause them to activate their flames and in turn, heal faster. When that happens, their bodies will be ables to handle harsher situations."

Sho sat down on a rock and popped another can of soda. "So, With the amount of training these two have gone through, Rock lifting, Pushing rocks, Carrying them on their backs. And even building these towers." He smirked and sat back. "I'll increase their muscles and push their bodies beyond their limits. the result should be quite surprising." 

the two teens reached for a heavy piece of scrap. "GRRR!!! I WONT LOSE!!" Saito strugled. "HAHA EXPAND THE WORLD!!" Sanae too strugled. "When your body reaches it's limit." Sho took another sip. "URRRGGGHH!!!" The two teens tried to lift the scrap together. "It wants to shut down."

They continued to struggle, "But if you can use the suns flame." The veins in their neck seemed like they were about to explode. "You can break past that. Just like i said before." suddenly it seemed as if a light ignited inside the two teens, They lifted the scrap onto the tower and then fell onto the ground. "But for these weak ass 000's..." Sho laughed. "You can't break past the wall for long."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2009)

_The day of the Ring battles
_​With the limited time they had, Platina had been satisfied with the progress made by most.They became capable fighters that should be able to take on the Varia, though still inexperienced they had the advantage of fighting arrogant opponents that were used to fight with high quality rings and boxes. Neither of the two would be allowed so the guardians would have to take advantage of that.Or so she hoped, it should be quite an effort to get used to fighting so differently all of a sudden while one was used to use boxes to attack and defend.This chance to a less favored and unfamiliar fightingstyle was to be the advantage of the guardians who had trained many weeks on fighting in this specific manner.

Shin was currently preparing himself at the vongola base under Namimori high, he had been crashing here the last few weeks since it was rather close(Understatement) to school and he could spent more time training like this.OVer time this place started running perfectly again and was fully functional offering training areas and much more.

He decided upon wearing one of the suits Platina had given him, a Vongola suit with all of the symbols of the family, the Sky and his "XI" on it, though done very subtly.Cuff links with the Vongola symbol on them and in order to have a little orange he was wearing a white and orange striped tie.His gloved hand patted his once, to check whether or not he had forgotten "that" but it became obvious it was there and so he headed for the conference room which fittingly held an large conference table and at the head of the table stood Shin's seat which he promptly sat down in.

All of the candidates where present and so were the tutors, though he had never watched the show the glimpses he had seen made him feel as he was Donald Trump in the Apprentice and it was his to say "You're fired!" to more then half of the candidates.

"So uhm goodmorning."He said, his tone revealed he was nervous."Thanks for coming, and for enduring that hag."He joked, Platina's face remained emotionless but then again he wasn't as scared of her as he was before, he figured out that as long as he was fast enough and dodged her attacks good enough she wouldn't continue assaulting him....Perhaps her way rewarding you for doing a good job."Ah well I don't really feel comfortable doing this so let's get this over with."

He pointed out Kiya first."Slugger."That nickname had stuck since that day she punched him, though he had started acting less like an ass when around her since then."'the rain that washed away everything'......Obviously you became the Rain guardian, from what I've seen of you made a lot of progress and became a fearsome kenjutsu user......The skates in combination with your school uniform is very hot by the way."He quickly added."No offense or anything, just thought I should be honest about it."

He moved on to the next, the Storm guardian."This one was harder ofcourse with a total of three talented candidates with each their own style."I've seen the progress made by you all but there was one that stood out in my opinion, this was shared by Platina and Mr. Kizuki here.....I found the description 'The wind that fiercely whirls about' very fitting and to top it off this guy was already a strong fighter way back in the beginning and became even more so during these weeks so I chose Kenzo to be my Storm guardian."

"The Sun?"He moved on over to Saito and Sanae."Well this one was also difficult since both of you are a little crazy and have similar fighting styles."He scratched the back of his head and wished that this thing could be over with quickly."I eventually chose the one that fitted the description of the Sun guardian the best, the sun that illuminates the sky."His hand raised and he pointed it in the direction of his choice."Sanae."

"Cloud.... well me and Platina had some trouble agreeing on this, I was leaning towards someone else at first but when I got some more time to observe this person I was blown away by the battle skills belonging to this person."He briefly took a moment to think back at what the description was." 'The floating cloud won't be caught by anyone and goes it's own way', I thought that suited you Oressa, you might be a bit paranoid and seem to think I'm some kind of devil but you are very strong and I would be honored if became my guardian."

This was almost over and he was glad of it, the last two guardians were to be appointed."The thunder that strikes fiercely' well I didn't expect I would see it like this at first, but eventually I found it suiting of both of you. Both became skilled combatants over time and I would be honored to have both of you in my family but I chose Ran to be my Thunder Guardian."

"And lastly, the mist that cannot be captured,  I hate to say this but there is one that I couldn't stand but was a perfect fit for this and and the battle skills didn't dissapoint me either....I chose Eliot to be the Mist guardian."

"These are the people I will be taking with me to the ring battles, but ofcourse I would like all of you to be part of my family.....A few weeks agoI didn't think I would be saying  this but I think we bonded over time with these crazy tests and endless training sessions.....So if we could talk this out and discuss what you guys want....."He felt bad, these people had worked hard to become his guardian but didn't make it and here he was dealing out some sort of consolation prize.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

Sanae nearly fell back. "AH!? AH!? ME!?" He laughed. "I thought the crazy boxing man would get it!" He continued to laugh. "Well well! It's nice to be chosen." It was obvious he was excited to be the sun guardian. "I'll fight hard for everyone!" He made a fist and grinned. "I'll expand our world till it engulfs the sun! It's the promise of a lifetime!"

Sho also grinned. "Hey, Platina. Just how much time is left before the battles, I have one last thing to beat into the kid." He looked over at the assasin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2009)

Shin smiled upon hearing Sanae exclaim that he would "expand our world until engulfs this world" You could say what you want about the mental state of the kid but he sure was enthustiastic.

"Hey, Platina. Just how much time is left before the battles, I have one last thing to beat into the kid."

"We still have over 9 hours, I propose you take it easy though."Platina replied after taking a glance at her watch."You don't want him to end up exhausted even before the fight starts, for that reason I didn't plan any training sessions today."This day was written down as an rest day for the most part, only tactics would be discussed and not straining things like that so that they could rest up after spending those many weeks training day in and out, combined with schoolwork and for some even work and sports.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

"We still have over 9 hours, I propose you take it easy though."Platina replied after taking a glance at her watch."You don't want him to end up exhausted even before the fight starts, for that reason I didn't plan any training session." Sho just continued to grin. "9 hours, Should be more then enough."

He picked up a strange bag. "Before i go. You need to understand." He turned back to her. "Idiots like these don't know the meaning of rest. Even when faced with my training, they tried to go as far as possible." He turned forward. "Breaking the barriers of your body, unleashing your potential locked within. Sun users will go to the end of the earth if it means gaining just .0001% more power."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 18, 2009)

Saigo sighed. "I'm going to go train on my own for awhile. I'll... Be back later. See ya later, Shin-san." He said and walked away. _Can't really say I was surprised. I didn't show my full potential very much..._ He thought as he walked, hands in pockets. He stopped as he passed an old abandoned warehouse and walked in. The door made an obnoxious creaking noise. Saigo slammed it shut behind him and moved to the middle of the room, grabbing his bag of marbles. The ring on his hand emitted a purple flame.

_Here I go..._ He thought and threw a marble into the air, engulfed in the flame. It burst into a small bit of water. The cloud flame caused the amount of water to suddenly increase greatly, spraying water everywhere. Saigo flicked another marble, which traveled at speeds of a blur, hitting the water. When the marble made contact, the constantly spraying water was infused with electricity. _Evasion exercise: Electric rain._ He thought. A drop of the electric water was about to hit Saigo when he move out of the way quickly. Whenever any water was about to hit him, he managed to evade. The water continued to spray the rain of electricity for a few minutes, causing Saigo to dodge countless times.

The water stopped and Saigo was surrounded by a field of water with a current running through it. _I didn't do well enough. I still got hit 1 out of 75 times. That means that if those were bullets, I would have died 1 out of 75 times. Not good enough!_ He thought. _Precision exercise: Field of electricity._ He looked at the field of water in front of him. There were few areas that didn't have the dangerous water on it.

_Precision of body movements. One wrong step and I'm shocked._ He thought and did a frontflip toward a puddle of water, landing on his toes in the middle of it, in a small dry spot. He continued to make his way around the room, landing in dry spots of the wet room. He only slipped up a few times. After awhile, he stopped as he stood by the exit of the warehouse, breathing heavily. _Not good enough. I slipped up one out of a hundred times. If this was a field of infrared lasers, I would have set off an alarm one out of a hundred times. I'm still not good enough at this._

Saigo sat in the corner of the warehouse, away from the remaining water, most of which was evaporating. He had his inventing materials with him and he was working on something that resembled a pair of gauntlets.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 18, 2009)

Oressa yawned, writing down some notes on her golden notebook. She expected that she would be chosen, given her great power. "As expected." She says confidently.

Trias sighed in relief. He didn't actually want to be a guardian, and hoped that this would mean he can finally return to his normal life. "Well, if that's it, I'm going home." Trias was about to leave when Oressa pulled him by his blue jacket, and dragged him back to the meeting. "Trias, please don't go, I still need your help." She says with her innocent look. The others looked at this with disgust, since they all new that underneath that smile Oressa was the devil incarnate. Trias however, didn't really care much. "S-sure, I'll stay." He says, blushing.

_In a private jet, en route to Tokyo_

"How long till we arrive at Japan?" Rek asks a flight steward serving him tea. "5 hours, sir." Rek yawns and reaches for the being served to him. "I see." The Bastion Sol sips his tea, and looks to the seats behind him. Several figures in black suits wearing white, detail-less masks were sitting stoically behind him. "I don't really know why 2 Bastions have to go watch the battle, but I guess with Corridei Ombra around things will be safe for me." Rek turns back to his tea, drinking it with gusto until they arrive at Japan.


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

"Wait what I'm the guardian!"
Ran jumped up and hugged Sora next to her.

"I knew you could do it!"

"Yea I have been training really hard, and now that I have an offensive form, I will enjoy these battles, as Guardian of the Thunder."

"I was researching the last Thunder Guardian and Thunder Varia, Bovino Lambo and Levi A Than. Both skilled hitmen one I have no doubt you can match."
Sora handed Ran a folder, one with a picture of man in a tattered leather coat with one eye shut, and the other of a man in leather with frizzy hair and a strange mustache. 

"So Platina, do we give them the Half Vongola rings yet?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to go train on my own for awhile. I'll... Be back later. See ya later, Shin-san." 

Shin felt bad, this guy too had a lot of potential and especially his fightingstyle was very diverse but he could only choose one guardian.....He just hoped that he wouldn't lose Saigo because of this, Platina proposed to replaced the Varia with some of the members here and he thought it would be a good idea and Saigo would be one of those replacements.

"So Platina, do we give them the Half Vongola rings yet?"

"Well yes, this as good a time as any."She had been observing the reactions of the candidates, she was afraid that some might decide to defect after not making guardian."Alright, I want the seven guardians to take this half of the Vongola ring I will hand you and use the chain that I pass along with it to wear it around your neck."She took a small case and started by giving Shin his half of the Sky ring and then continued until everyone had their ring.

"As you can see, these are only half of the rings and your opponents will have the other half....The winner takes both halves and gains the Vongola Ring."This wasn't entirely true, the faction with the most wins would gain all of them but this would motivate all of them to win.After all they worked so hard to gain the title of the guardian, to loose it so soon after gaining it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 18, 2009)

Hikari's face was emotionless as she left the table. _Well. I am not a Guardian. I am glad that I had predicted the outcome, so I am not sad. It was to be expected really,_ she thought with a quiet sigh. She exited the room and leaned on the wall outside, closing her eyes. She smirked as she folded her arms across her chest. _At least this has all been a good time waster. I got to know everybody...a little. And I have learned things. Uncovered some of my past._






_Discuss what I want...I have everything I need. But nobody can give me what I want._


----------



## Serp (Jan 18, 2009)

"So Sora, do you have any idea who we will be fighting against?" 

Sora hesitated. "Well I know, but I am not sure if Platina wants you guys to know, as they don't know about us."

Ran nodded, she understood what Sora was doing. Ran then left the room to sit down and read the files on Bovino Lambo and Levi A Than, maybe pick up a few things from them.

"Levi Volta, Electric Cornata, these attacks are awesome without the use of a direct thunder flame and they get even better later. If only I can think of something just as good."

Ran continued flicking through the pages. And then she went home after telling the guys she would be right back and to txt her if they needed her. 

When Ran got through the door of her house, she heard a strange voice a manly voice. "And then, it just exploded."

Ran walked in futher to see her mum drinking a cup of tea with a strange man. The man turned and smiled at her got up and put out his hand to shake.

"So this is the lovely Ran, she has your eyes Masaki."

Ran's mother blushed as Ran shook the weird mans hand. 

"Ran this is your Uncle Alfa, I haven't seen him in years and forgot to tell you he was coming as he only told me yesterday."

Ran shook her uncles hand, and her eyes kept darting to the ring on his hand, it was green. It could easily just be a normal ring but Ran doubted that. Alfa noticed Ran looking at his ring.

"Ah this you like it, its magic I might show you some tricks later." Alfa laughed "I will be teaching Physics at your school Ran, if thats ok with you."

This man was trying to hard to be funny. "Nice to meet you uncle Alfa, and that joke wasn't funny."

Alfa frowned, "No need for the uncle part, and the joke wasn't funny oh well." 

"Ran I haven't been here in ages and for the life of me can't navigate around here, would you mind showing me to this address." Putting his hand up to his glasses to shift them back. 

Alfa handed Ran a small piece of paper, with an address sprawled in bad writing on it.

"Yea sure, its one my way to school anyways but, gimme a few minutes ok."

Alfa nodded, but was thinking 'School now?' As Ran went to her room, Alfa's face went serious, he could sense the powerful thunder flame coming from her from the moment she walked into the room. And just to be certain, he discreetly tapped a spark into his glasses and saw giant waves radiating through her body. 

"Fuck!"
Ran couldn't find any record of the 7^3 battles of 40 years ago on the internet she wanted more info on past thunder users, to hopefully expand her knowledge and understanding of her flame, out of everyone they all seemed to be using flames like that, but Ran wanted to master the basics first.

Ok Ran was done, and said goodbye to her mum and lead her uncle out of the house to his apartment.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 18, 2009)

Inside her apartment, Oressa eats her dinner alone. She asked Trias to accompany her home, since was afraid the electric poles would inexplicably explode and fall on her. She strangely enjoyed Trias' company, mostly because she finds his nervous demeanor similar to hers. She was a bit disappointed that he didn't join her for dinner, but at least she got to spend some time with him.

"What am I thinking!?" She thought. "For all I know, he could be one of Yagami's cronies!" This was a bit ironic since she accepted the position of the vongola cloud guardian, making her Shin's crony as well. "No way.. he's to innocent to be one of that lech's minions...he can't!"

Her suspicion of Trias would haunt the poor Oressa for the next few hours, until the beginning of the first Varia battle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 18, 2009)

Kenzo manuvered his way home from buildings to building as he thought a few things over, "So I'm the Storm Guardian huh, no suprise really." He took another jump and stopped as he landed on a building, "The wind that fiercely whirls about..." He drew his blade and began to spin it around a few times, he stops as he hears someone land behind him. 

He quickly turns, sword in a ready position, "Interesting handling you have there..." Kenzo could not see the owner of the voice that was speaking because he was standing mostly in shadows but he kept a defensive stance, "Who are you, and how did you get on this building?"

"Oh your not the only one with skills Kenzo, though it does give you a pain in your back when your as hold as I am." Kenzo sweatdropped as the sound of this older man saying "skills." "Wait, how do you know my name?"

"This isn't the time for that, your upcoming battle is against an extremely skilled swordsmen. You however, have no Sword Style at all do you?" Kenzo got a little annoyed at this comment, "I have my own style, it's far greater than any thing another else could come up with." Kenzo said with pride.

"Running around like an idiot isn't exactly a style..." This got Kenzo really mad, "HEY! Who do you think you are making fun of my moves!" Before he realized it, the blade that he was holding had vanished. He looked up and it was then in the hands of the mysterious man. 

Before Kenzo could shout at him again he began to swing the blade in a figure 8. He then released the chain and it began to spin in a large figure 8 around him. He then stabbed the blade into the ground and the chain whips around Kenzo's leg and starts to spin him around the building. He retracts the blade back into the hilt and it starts to take Kenzo along with him. He is heading right for the blade of the motionless sword but the man lifts the blade and releases Kenzo before he can get cut.

"Here,"  he drops a piece of paper on Kenzo's lap and starts to walk away, "Look up some moves online, it will help you tonight."

Kenzo looked away a little embaressed, "I-I don't have a computer..." The man turns and gives a friendly smile, revealing his face for the first time, "Try the library." Before Kenzo can get a hold of why this man seems so familiar he disappears. Kenzo steps up, sheaths his sword, takes a deep breath and heads to the library. Where he will spend on their computers and reading their books until the battles begin.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 18, 2009)

Saigo tinkered with the gauntlets he was making. _These have been under wraps the whole time... I didn't finish them as soon as I thought I would be able to._ He thought. The gauntlets were a black color, made out of a tough material with several metal plates on it for protection. They seemed pretty plain from an outward appearance.

Saigo yawned. _I was working on these all night. I didn't get much sleep._ He realized. _But they aren't quite done. I have the basic functions ready, but I still have so many ideas that I could add to these! Anyways... Cloud Gauntlets version 1.0: Complete._ He thought as he drifted into sleep. He would sleep until the ring battle was about to start.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2009)

Kiya blushed lightly at Shin?s words but remained silent.  She had no reason to get over excited it?s not like he had much choice in the matter of the Rain guardian.  Taking her half of the ring on the chain she silently left the room.  _?Fights??_ she thought to herself as she skated out and away.  Her music played quietly in her ears as she went to her favorite spot.  

Arriving at the baseball diamond Kiya sat on one of the benches.  Laying her bat and her katana across her lap she looked out at the field then down at the weapons.  ?Well dad?not exactly the future either of us predicted or wanted is it?? she said quietly.  ?No worries though.  I will make you proud either way.? Kiya said smiling lightly as she again looked across her beloved diamond and contemplated what it all meant exactly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

Somewhere with Sanae and Sho-

"UGH!!!" Sanae fell back onto the ground. "Oi, Oi." Sho poked him. "You can't beat me with that." He grabbed Sanae's face and pulled him up. "Normal Human recovery speed can be seen as X. With the suns activation attribute you could view the recovery as X2. However, The technique i'm teaching you is not recovery, But you NEED the system of recovery to pull it off."

He threw Sanae to the ground. "So, Activate your flame. Come at me with all you got. The technique that will break your opponents." Sho's eyes turned black and he grew a rather large grin. "I'll beat it into you. I'll break every bone if i have too." He raised his right hand and cracked his knuckles. "Muscolo Rinascita."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 18, 2009)

Saigo shot up from his rest. _That's it! Something to go with these gauntlets. With my agility and flexibility.... And these gauntlets will eventually be full of different contraptions..._ He thought. Most of his good ideas did come while he was asleep. _A suit... Full-body suit made of some kind of strong material.... Tightly woven carbon fibers..._ He continued to brainstorm as he took out his notepad, writing down his ideas.

_A belt with places to hold different things... A complete combat suit. It could increase my flexibility, speed, overall battle skill. I will be able to prove myself. So what if I'm not the Cloud Guardian? I am worthy of being the Cloud Guardian... Shin-san's first choice until he changed his mind. I should very well be the Cloud Guardian. I am Saigo of the Vongola Family!_ He thought, feeling a whole new wave of self-confidence.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 19, 2009)

After another three hours of self-training, Hikari sat down under her favourite shady tree and sighed. Something still annoyed her._ I know I did not get chosen…but…it just feels so annoying, like I have lost or something…_ She banged her fist angrily down on the grass, feeling exhausted. _Why do I care anyway? Really, I do not want to be connected to the mafia in anyway, I have only been learning from Platina-sensei because I was interested in my Mist flame powers. Why would I want anything to do with the mafia? It is because of the mafia I have no parents, _

She thought about everyone and then the main boy, the one Platina was focused on the most, and his family of new ‘guardians’. _So what is going to happen to me then? Will they just decide to use me when they feel like they need me? What if I do not want to help them?_ She crossed her arms stubbornly, but knowing inside that she might help them when they needed it made her clench her fists. _I might help them, but in my own way._ She only knew them a little as she did not open up to anyone, but she did not feel like abandoning them completely. _I just want to be their ally rather than their enemy, though I would prefer not to associate with them.
_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 19, 2009)

The rules were simple, the treaty kept the Varia from attacking the Vongola that Tsuna picked to carry out his will, him and his guardians were to be fought in the Ring battles but what the treaty didn't specify that was forbidden to attack his potential guardians or his tutors. For that reason all of the Varia's subordinates were prowling the town, save for the few that were currently guarding or assisting their superiors.

Information had been gather over these past few weeks and one of those subordinates currently searching for a candidate was the blue haired Isda, the woman was wearing a skank outfit, something she wasn't really comfortable with but that bastard of an Nathaniel had ordered all of his "bitches", as he lovingly called them,  to wear yellow hotpants, bikini top and leather high heeled boots.

The woman was currently on a rooftop was holding a handful of mugshots that were copied from the student files of Namimori high.She occasionally moved to another rooftop when she had spent a sufficiently long time looking in a particular spot but today for the first time she was lucky. A blond girl walking with an older man came into view, Isda immediately recognized her but looked up the picture to be sure.

It didn't take long to confirm this was Okajima Ran and Isda pulled out the rose she was wearing in her ponytail. Her hair fell down now and the C-rank Vongola ring she was wearing lit up with a Sunflame that spread over the rose until it grew to the point she could use it as a thorned whip.With a grin on her face she whipped the vine around a balcony and swung down. The angle she used would make her crash right into Ran and she already stretched out her legs so that her heels would stab into her.


----------



## Serp (Jan 19, 2009)

Alfa was of his guard, this was not like him, but he was with his niece and did not expect anything bad to happen. His glasses were not charged so he didn't notice the influx of sun flames but metres away from him.

The girl swung down, fast and too quickly for Ran to notice, as the tip of the heels touched Ran's back she jumped up and evaded the attack. 

The girl landed, she was dressed like a slut with a bad dye job and with a whip like looked it was made of a rose. 

"Who the fuck are you?"

The girl just smiled. And she lashed the whip again, Ran evaded and pulled out Ether Shot and lashed it at the girl, they were jumping around and wires and whips flying everywhere. Alfa was standing back and watching this, his glasses charged with his thunder flames, his niece was fighting someone using Sun flames equally.

The fight went on, and Ran was beginning to falter.

"I am the Vongola Guardian of The Thunder , you cannot defeat me!"

"The role of Vongola guardians, belongs to that of the Varia!"

The weird woman was about increase her Sun flames greatly so much that Ran would not be able to compete. Alfa stood there watching the Varia! Ran! Guardian of the Thunder, who would have thought. Alfa notices large waves radiating from the womans core to her ring, she was about to summon a large amount of Flames. The long spiny whip powered by sun flames was about to take Ran out, this woman suffered very little fatigue and her style required very little movement. The final blow was to be struck. And then a Flash of green light.

'Zzzzzzmmmmmm!'

The whip was cut into mini pieces and was flying through the air.

Alfa standing between Ran and the girl, with a stern look on his face.

"Only guardians are allowed to fight guardians during the rings battles, but I will happily  fight you."

"Fuck you old man!" The end of the rose healed and grew back into a whip as she started to lash it at Alfa. 

Alfa lifted up what looked like a Baton, pointed it at the girl and without moving or even caring charged that weird ring on his finger, and out blasted a laser beam straight through that girls heart. 

Ran looking shocked and amazed, "Wait what!?"

-----------------------
Somewhere in Japan.

A family mourning for the loss of their daughter, honour role student and popular among everybody, but quite distant in her own way. Hit by a car and life taken at but 15 years old. Her cold body lay in the morgue, cold lifeless and still. But then a twitch, could it be nerves firing, but no another twitch. The hand makes a fist, the glazed over eyes open. 

"Arg breaking out of hell was no easy ride." Checking his or shall I say her new body out, it was tight and a nice fit. Having died as a human leaving his flesh prison and breaking out as a spirit. His magic still strong, power over the dead a gift that now granted him infinite undead life.

The cold body, kicked out of the draw and wrapped a sheet around his/her naked body. Not that the cold bothered the already cold body. The blood drained from the body as well as the damaged organs allowed for better movement. 

"Now where is that son of a bitch!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2009)

WHAM!!! A fist made contact with a chest. It knocked it's target backward "GUAH!!!" A man lands on the ground. "Hahaha... 000... You've reached.. 001.." Sho wiped his mouth and sat up. "Training complete." He commented, Looking over at Sanae. "Huff.. Huff...." His body was red, sweaty and worn out.

"Haha, The more it's used the stronger it becomes." Sho grinned. THUD, Sanae fell to the ground. "But the stronger the side effects become as well." He looked down at his watch. "Six hours, That's the time you have to rest." Sho stood up and grabbed a Box from a pocket of his. "So, Let's speed this up.. Just a little bit." He smirked and activated his weapon.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 20, 2009)

She sighed again and relaxed her body, feeling a slight chill. She sniffed slightly. _It is going to rain soon. Bad sign or good sign?, _she thought randomly. Her eyes were half shut. Awhile later, she thought she heard a car. She concentrated, trying to hear out for footsteps. _Maria will not let them in, whoever it is, unless it is very important. _She thought about the high, black, spiked gates at the front of the house. Why does this house have high security? I even know that Maria was a former hitwoman. Why did mother and father want to protect me like this? Her thoughts were a little muddled as she felt like sleeping, but then she thought about why she did not hear any footsteps. She tried to settle down and closed her eyes completely.



“Bang”, whispered a low, husky voice.

Hikari’s eyes shot open as she gazed at the tall blond boy grinning at her, one hand in his trouser pocket, and one hand aimed towards her, his fingers forming a gun.

“L-Leo…?” stuttered Hikari, her voice full of disbelief. She stared at him for a few seconds and then staggered up and threw herself at him, almost knocking him down. _He must be real. I’m not easily deceived by illusions that are cast by others, he can’t be an illusion. But Leo? Here? After three years of no contact? My own cousin, my only familiy member I have left...I thought he abandoned me._ 

“You…You stupid jerk!” she yelled. “You have not visited me once after mother and father died! Why come now!?” she sniffed angrily. It was a little out of character for her, she neevr showed her real emotions to people; she covered it up with a playful smile.

He put his arms around and hugged her. “I am terribly sorry,” he murmured softly into her ear. “But I have been busy since then. But I could of made some time…”


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 21, 2009)

Oressa was inside her apartment, walking around inside the building for no apparent reason. She was thinking of Trias Kirigane, the strange boy who gives the young Oressa uncomfortable feelings. 

"He's out to get me...he's out to get me..." She chanted like a mantra while walking up and down the staircase. "He's not out to get me, he can be trusted, he's not out to get me, he can be trusted...." She muttered, exchanging her last chant with this one.

*DING-DONG!*

Oressa yelped, surprised that someone was at the door. She reached for one of her handguns inside her drawer before answering the door. "Come in." She said with a friendly voice, unlocking the door. No sooner did her visitor come in did Oressa kick the poor person in the gut and then aimed her gun at the visitor's face. "What do you want from me!" She asks threateningly.

"My, my, dear cousin, you certainly are quite paranoid tonight. Then again, you always are." The figure said calmly, with a dignified baritone voice. Oressa's eyes widened when she saw who it was. The figure was a young man, with long, purplish black hair tied in a ponytail. He had deep purple eyes, and a confident smile on his face. "Cousin Rek...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 21, 2009)

For the first time in weeks, Shin had just been sitting around doing nothing for most of the day.Still in his suit he was lying on a sofa in one of the amusement rooms built in the base, the TV was set on a music channel while he was instant messaging on the laptop he had brought with him. He was mostly doing it out of obligation though, he had been neglecting his old friends ever since he learned of the real mafia world.Not that he had much choice in it but he still felt bad about it.

The hours flew by and before he knew it he already had to start making preparations to leave and head for the Ring battles, he hoped the others would be on time.They all were supposed to gather at the east wing of the base, the particular corridor Platina told them to gather had been off limits up until now and a large metal door had kept even the nosiest of candidates away.

In another part of town

Not only Shin's guardians were preparing themselves. The Varia were doing the same. Soon they would be driven to a parkingmall nearby the high school which was also one of the entrances to the Vongola base, or technically something that adjoined the Vongola base since it currently held the arenas where the Ring Battles would be held.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 22, 2009)

Oressa eyes her cousin carefully. She was never fond of him, since he was pretty much an arrogant prick with a nasty scheme in his mind 99 percent of the time. 

She offers him a seat, which Rek graciously accepts. He asks if there would be tea, to which Oressa coldly replied 'no'. The young man merely shrugs, and asks her a question.
"Ready for the battle, dear cousin?" 

Oressa is shocked by Rek. Most of her family barely knew her, and for Rek to know one of her biggest secrets was surprising to her.

"How did you know?" She asks. There was no point in hiding the fact, Rek will only pester her to no end until she admits it. 

"I have my ways, dear cousin. I'm here to watch you defeat the Varia, and obtain the Vongola rings."

Oressa aims her gun at Rek. "And why do you want the rings so badly?" She asks. 

"I never said I wanted the rings, dear cousin. To become a guardian of the Vongola family is very prestigious in the mafia world, you see."

"And why would it matter if it was prestigious?" She questions once again, now angry at her cousin.

"Isn't it obvious cousin? Our family is in the crime business." Rek says nonchalantly. "How do you think we're able to send you weapons like that Colt 100 you're wielding?" 

Oressa's eyes widen at the revalation. Everything made sense now.

"So that means...papa...mama..." Oressa drops her gun and kneels on the floor. "They were..." Rek stands from his seat and places his hand on her shoulder. "Assassinated, cousin."

"W-who...w-ho did it?" She asks, tears falling from her eyes. "I don't know. We still haven't traced who it was. But we have narrowed it down to 2 suspects." Oressa's eyes light up with fury. "Who?" Rek walks slowly away from his cousin. A horrifying killing intent was emanating from her. 

"The killers were either from the Vongola, or the Spina."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 22, 2009)

“Well I guess it’s time to go now…”  Kiya said standing as she sheathed her katana and swung her bat in lazy circles as she took off for her destination.  Her music played loudly in her ears though for once she wasn’t singing along with the songs.  Instead her mind played with thoughts that came and went.

Moving quickly through the streets she hadn’t realized she was as close as she was until the building loomed in front of her.  “Guess I’m here…” Kiya mumbled as she opened the door quietly and with a deep breath closed it behind her.  She skated slowly through the halls her skates helping her to move silently as the half a ring on the chain swayed slightly with her movements.  Kiya saw Shin up ahead and she sighed as she approached.  “No one else here?”  she asked as she spun to stop near him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"HAHAHA!!!" Sho laughed as he walked down the street. Or rather, sat ontop a lion who walked down the street. "YOU ARE SO DAMN LAZY 001!!" He looked down at the Lions mouth, Sanae was still passed out and had to be carried in the beasts jaws. "Grrr." The creature growled at Sho. "Shut up, The kid pulled off the attack. Ofcourse he's going to be drained. Just keep healing him so his body isn't useless."

The three soon arrived at the base. "MOVE FORWARD LEO!!" Sho shouted through his Megaphone. "MAKE WAY FOR THE ULTIMATE HERO OF THE VONGOLLA SHO MINAMOTO!!!" Sanae blinked a bit and slowly completely opened his eyes. "Whoa... Lion..." He rubbed his eyes and closed them. "This is a weird dream, hahahaha."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

As Kiya approached him he had to fight the urge to say something like, hey if that Isn't my cute little Rain guardian, It hadn't taken him long to realize things like that resulted in an angered Kiya beating him so he stopped saying stuff like that.....He still had to fight those urges though, but at least he didn't say stuff like that out loud anymore.

“No one else here?” 

"Yeah, Platina said she was arranging some stuff together with the rest of the tutors but should arrive in time here."Shin replied as he cast another glance at the hallway, to see if anyone else would approach them."The other guardians should arrive soon though....Hopefully."He looked her over once to check whether her half of the Rain ring and the rest of her equipment were in order.

"If I don't get the chance to tell you this later....Good luck in your battle and if it helps, just picture my head on your opponents body while saying insulting stuff about females."He joked, it was then that a quick footsteps were heard and then suddenly Saito arrived.

"The Star has arrived in time, Yatta."He said while jogging in place."I failed you before boss but I will train zetta harder."He picked that up from his tutor but didn't really got it's meaning, but it seemed appropriate to use at that time."This fist shall reach the heavens and punch with the power of a thousand suns."

Shin had to chuckle a little at this but admired the boxer's enthousiasm.
"I'm looking forward to that day."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Hikari pushed him away angrily. "Oh no, you could not have made some time, you are always busy. Too busy for life. Why are you here?!" she asked furiously.

He smirked, tapping her nose. "My, my. Do not be angered. I have merely come here because...well, too see you after all these years, as well as fulfilling a wish from your parents..."

"What...?" asked Hikari curiously, while slapping his hand away from her face.

"It is a letter. I was supposed to deliver it on your 16th birthday. Only I forgot. Just think of it as a late birthday present. Or something like that. Let us sit inside and talk, we have a lot of catching up to do." He turned around and walked inside through the wide glass doors.

Maria walked through and saw Leo, raising her eyebrows. 

"It is okay Maria...I..uhm, let him in." said Hikari quickly. Maria just walked away, shaking her head.

Hikari sat down on a sofa, looking expectantly at Leo. 

"Well? Where is it?" she demanded.

"Oh; I am hurt. You have not asked about my health, you have not offered me a drink, a place to stay..." he said in a hurt tone, his face mocking. 

Hikari stomped over to him and held out her hand for the letter. Leo grabbed it and pulled her down. "What are you doing! Just give it! Please!" she growled, struggling to sit upright. He grinned and just put it on her lap. 

_A white envelope. Not vey big. What is this? It is sealed...by a Mist flame..._


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

After the next hour in awe of her uncle and him telling her all about himself in the mafia world, Ran had forgotten she had to make her way to Shin. She got her clothes on, a rubber gymnastics suit, rubber soled gymnastic shoes and Ether shot. While wearing Shorts and a T-shirt over the top and the Half Vongola thunder ring around her neck. She waved goodbye to her uncle and dashed off.

"Shin I'm here. Sorry I am late, are we ready?"
Ran looked around, anxiously awaiting this fight. She had been training none stop with Sora, her speed was greatly increasing and so was her reflexes. The long complex finger patterns needed to make Ether shot move were simple for Ran, they were like combo used in fighting games and all the years of mastering hand-eye coordination and fast finger movements came in handy. 
------------------------------

Spina private landing strip, Namimori Japan.

The Jet lowered its landing wheels, and landed slipping silently under the Namimori Hospital. The doors opened, and out walked some of the most powerful people in namimori at that present time. All but 1 of the vortice rings was in japan at this very moment, and some even closer than at first thought but not that the Spina fully knew that. 

"So the ring battles start today ey?"
"Ringu Battles?"
"Meh!"
"..."
"Yes today the Vongola Ring battles start, and soon after the Spina will strike!"

Faust pulled out his phone and dialed a number, three rings later a grumpy sounding man answered. "We need you and Cold to finish up and make it to Namimori asap." "Yes we will." "Uh-uh" "I hope to see you soon."

A cold smirk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

Kenzo had finished up at the library and headed home for a minute. He changed into a different pair of jeans, a red t-shirt, and a black and red jacket. He picked up his sword again, unsheathed it slightly and then sheathed it quickly again, "I guess it's time." he says as he grips the half Vongola Ring around his neck which he hasn't taken off since he recieved it. 

He heads out the door and looks over to his sister who is asleep, "Bye Kana..." He opens the door and closes it quietly, and begins to Free Run to the school.

He arrives and see, as usual, he is one of the lasts to show up, "Sorry I'm late guys, had some business to take care of."

On another tall building viewing Namimori Saito stands tall. He spots a large and expensive jet landing across town. His Vortice Ring shines as the Spina depart from their jet. He drops down from the building, sliding on the side, and then smoothly lands on his motorcycle. He revs it a few times and then pulls off, heading for the Ring Battles.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

A black helicopter lands at the top of Nanimori high. A private skybox was already being fixed, just for the battle that will happen tonight. They even went as far as bribing the local officials to keep everything hush-hush.

A tall, masked man wearing a ragged brown cloak steps out of the helicopter, followed by several other masked men and a redheaded masked woman, all of them wearing suits save for the man in the brown cloak.

An incoherent mumbling comes out of the masked man's mask, which the others listened to intently. 

"Sir Spiegel says that this battle will be interesting. He also wishes that the Bastion Sol arrives already." The red headed masked woman tells the other masked men.

A black sedan was nearing Nanimori high. Inside, Rek and Oressa, the cousins Mortis, were arriving to the battlefield.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

The guardians, former candidates for that title and the tutors had all arrived by now, Platina was last to arrive together with two pinkhaired females with dark skin. The two woman were identical to the point that both had completely white eyes without pupils or irises and had dark shade around their eyes that looked almost like a mask.


"They're all here so I'll leave the guardians to you and take the others with me."Platina said and them motioned for the rest to follow her back to the main control room in the Vongola base leaving the guardians standing there with the two unknown females.
"We are the Cervello organization, we will serve as judges during the Ring battles."One of the two women spoke up while the other opened the door that had been sealed up until now.

The door revealed that the hallway extended a little while more and the group made their way to the end and there a total of 7 elevators were found, 5 more identical looking females were standing in front of the elevators with the Sun, Mist, Storm, Rain, and Thunder symbol above them.

"If you would come with me Vongola Representive Yagami."

"And if you could come with me Cloud Guardian Mortis."

They all entered an elevator after wishing each other good luck and now all 7 guardians were led to a different room.

On the other side of arenas the Varia were doing the same, to the Eastern entryway the Spina were being led to their observational room while the Sette were being led to the Western obervational room.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

Sanae took a deep breathe while he was inside the elevator. "I just have to remember what Sho-sensai taught me." He thought. "YOU ARE ZETTA SLOW!!!! I'LL BEAT YOU TILL YOUR ALPHA FAST!!!" Sanae sweatdropped. "Ah, I mean." He cleared his throat. "Your enemy will probably have some weird ability he'll use activation for. Just stick with the basics for now." Sanae looked up. 

"Fight using your best weapon! BRUTE FORCE!!! Remember. You are no longer a 000! You're a 001!!" Sanae didn't understand his teachers personality. But there was one thing he did get. "My teacher has the same drive! Move forward with all your might! Press on and expand your world till it engulfs the sun!" He seemed proud of himself. "Oi. Oi. I said drop the moon." Sho waved his hand in front of his face.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

Oressa narrowed her eyes at the Cervello. She did not trust any of them, mainly because they all looked alike. "I'm watching you." She tells the cervello, following her towards the hallway.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2009)

Saigo followed Platina to the main control room, wearing his gauntlets on his arms. "Platina, how do we know that the Varia aren't just planning something? How do we know that we can trust them to give up their rings?" He asked, questioning how trustworthy Varia actually was.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

_In the Vongola base's control room_

"Platina, how do we know that the Varia aren't just planning something? How do we know that we can trust them to give up their rings?"

"Well."Platina said as she took her seat and activated all of the moniters, seven screens lit up and each of them displayed a different room."We don't know and I don't trust them neither, I assume that the rings will have to be gained over their dead bodies but I'm not sure what else they are planning."She knew Nero all too well and he was the kind of guy to take advantage of every loophole there was."I expected him to send his cronies after the remaining opposition, namely us, that's why I arranged it that we would be safely observing from our secure and highly protected base instead of an observational room where I had little to no knowledge of."

Though as she was saying this a computer screen near her started bleeping.

_With the Guardians_

They were all led to their battle sites and the Cervello retreaded back to their personal observation rooms where they could make sure there would be no cheating.

Shin was led to a room that seemed to consist out of six gigantic moniters that acted as walls, floor and ceiling. He could see all of his guardians and their opponents on those screens and assumed he would be able to observe their battles that way, but doubted that he would have the time to do casually observe like that.
All the way on the other side of the room his opponent stood, the man's killing intent was impressive but knew that he shouldn't be intimidated by it, that could make him lose this battle that would determine the rest of his life.

Kiya was led to another room, across of her stood a kimino wearing woman with an umbrella resting against her shoulder.The sprinklers suddenly activated and as a simulated rain started pouring down the woman used the umbrella to shelter from the rain.

Kenzo was pitted against broad pony tailed samurai who's armor and body  bore the marks of battle.His left hand was resting on a katana.

Sanae stepped into a room that reminded him of a beach, though bright lights were shining down on the battlefield his sunglasses were protecting him from it.All the way on the side of the room stood the youngest of the Varia.An overcoat covered everything but his lower legs, his clothing were not suited for an enviroment like this and he could already be seen sighing and fanning at himself in order to cool down.

Across from Ran stood a Vongola suit wearing with a rather bored look on his face, his heart didn't seem in it and his hands were shoved deep in his pockets.

In the Cloud room stood Oressa across a pale and whitehaired woman, she wore a big hoop dress and her lowerarm was covered by a hive shoped handle attached to long blade.Both her dress and her weapon were striped  yellow and black.

In the last room stood Eliot across from a darkhaired woman, though the mist made it difficult to make it for him. 

Over the speakers one of the Cervello spoke up.
"The preparations for the Ring Battles are completed, the battle for the Storm ring shall be Kenzo Hanabishi VS Cassiel Di Rosso."

"The battle for the Rain Ring shall be Kiya Asasame VS Regina Turchino."

"For the Sun ring it will be Sanae Hanekoma VS Nathaniel Giallo."

"For the Cloud Vongola ring it will be Oressa Mortis VS Nisroc Zaterra."

"For the Thunder ring Ran Okajima VS Ramiel Crollo."

"For the Mist, we will have Eliot J. Winthrop VS Raziel Foschia."

"And finally for the Sky ring and therefor the title of Vongola the eleventh, Shin Yagami VS Nero Angelo."

"You may begin your Ring Battles."
_
Back at the Vongola Control Room_

"Hmmm this is rather surprising I must say, somehow they bypassed the defences and several unidentified enemies entered the base from multiple locations."Platina commented upon reading the info on her screen."Somehow Nero must've gotten his hands on a way to enter the base, either before or after we started using it but I assume before..........I didn't expect him to have a plan to strike here as well.....To be outsmarted by Nero, the shame."She was visibly depressed as loud sirens rang, she grew up with the Varia boss so it was rather emberassing since she had always been the older, the stronger and the smarter one of the two.

"Ok, I want all of you here.That means the tutors as well, to head out and take care of the intruders, with the Varia commanders in the Ring battles you should be more then enough to handle a simply Varia assasin squad."She told them before handing out earpieces."I'll stay here and keep you informed on the whereabouts of the intruders."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

Oressa yawned as she looked at her opponent. She didn't seem much, but her paranoid mind told her to beware. Obviously she would be using insects as weaponry, but basing people's fighting styles on their clothing could be misleading.

Oressa rips off her pink dress, seeing as it was impractical for combat. Underneath was a skin-type black spandex suit with dark blue circular designs all over. Her rifle was strapped to her back via a harness, while on her hips were a pair of handguns holstered on a black belt. 

"You look weak. Surrender now so I don't have to splatter your face all over the wall. Or perhaps are you a puppet, with your real form hiding inside a trashcan somewhere in Boston?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2009)

Saigo took one of the earpieces, putting it in. "Right." He said. Three spike-like blades came out of each of his gauntlets, being attached along the side of them. "Where should I head? I can take out a group quickly with my Cloud Gauntlets." Saigo asked, looking at the screen.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Ok, I want all of you here.That means the tutors as well, to head out and take care of the intruders, with the Varia commanders in the Ring battles you should be more then enough to handle a simply Varia assasin squad."She told them before handing out earpieces."I'll stay here and keep you informed on the whereabouts of the intruders."

Sho rubbed his chin. "2.34558355." He said simply. "That's the amount of time it will take me to wipe out everyone!"

With Sanae

"Ah. It's bright." He thought, looking up at the ceiling. "Sigh, It's so hot." The man said fanning himself. "Oh, not the bright one are you?" Sanae laughed. "That coat is horrible for the beach." Sanae threw off his shirt and Vest. "Ah, Much better." He began stretching. His hands and feet were all ready wrapped up in his special bandages. "Let's get going."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

"Where should I head? I can take out a group quickly with my Cloud Gauntlets."

"Doesn't matter, if you all just split up and take a different corridor you will eventually run into the intruders."Platina replied."Be careful though, I have a feeling that this won't be a common assassin squad."

On the Varia side the squad of intruders were on searching for the Vongola associates, this squad consisted out of large group of low ranked subordinates that relied on regular weaponry without flame coating and no ring usage but the idea was that they would overwhelm their target with sheer numbers. There were many groups of atleast 5 assassins per group.

_Sky Room_

"Let's get this over with."Nero spoke up as he dropped a case on the ground and threw his overcoat on the ground.He took a glance at each of the screens before igniting two sky flames from each of the B-rank rings he was wearing around each middle finger.

"Don't act so cocky, I heard you couldn't even defeat an old man to gain this ring you want so much."Shin replied before closing his eyes and concentrated on activating Dying Will on his own, within seconds a Sky flame ignited from his forehead, his eyes were glowing with bright orange and his sneakers were coated in flame. 

"Eh?"Nero cocked an eyebrow at this revalation."I didn't expect a kid to be able to activate Dying Will mode manually, and Hyper Dying Will at that."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 25, 2009)

In the Storm room Kenzo looked at his opponent carefully, "Hm, I still can't believe I'm being pitted against another swordsmen." The man grunted, "Yes, quite strange seeing how both of the competitors for the Storm Guardian used ranged attacks. However I wouldn't call yourself a swordsmen, just because you have a blade strapped to your back..."

"What? Underestimating me? That never gets my opponents too far." He says drawing his blade and cutting the air. "My guess is that I won't even be needing my dominate hand for this battle," He takes out his katana, but with his right hand, "You might wana' think about switching after I cut off that arm..."


----------



## Serp (Jan 25, 2009)

Ran was in the thunder room, it looked more like an abandoned warehouse or factory and across from her stood a man. The man dressed in a black suit, with an apathetic look on his face. 

"Whats the matter, do I disappoint, you having to fight a girl and one younger than you at that, must hurt your pride."

The man sighed, "Its not that, I care not for your gender, its that I do not seek pleasure in harming nor killing children."

"Oh...But who says your gonna win?"

"Noone needs to say it, it is written it is fact."

Ran starting to get angry "Fact this!" A flicker and Ran was gone, she was up in the air above Ramiel and shot ether shot at him. The man raised his hand and shield of electricity appeared blocking ether shot. 

Ran recoiled ether shot and backflipped landing on the top of some kind of machine.
"What was that electricity?"

Ramiel's face showed surprise for what might have been the first time in years. "You are guardian of thunder and don't even know what a thunder flame looks like!"

Ran feeling very embarrassed and then angry for not knowing what her own flame looked like. "Well I thought it would look more... Flamey!"

Ramiel sighed and made a hand gesture and the shield dissolved and what looked like 3 needles appeared from the 3 points of the shield and dropped into Ramiel's hand. The ring on his hand, with the Varia symbol became engulfed in electricity and then Ramiel threw a needle at Ran. The needle was fast and covered in thunder flames, Ran barely had time to react and did a back flip to dodge it, but before she could land, she could hear a second one roaring through the air. "Aaaaaaah!" As the needle made contact with Ran's upper shoulder causing her to fall to the ground. 

Ramiel walked up to her, and tilted his head. He was surprised she was not dead and grabbed her by her shirt and lifted her to his height. "Hmmph!" As he noticed the rubber gymnastics suit under her clothes. "Your rubber may nullified some of the effect of my thunder flames, but it also hinders your flame attacks." Ramiel pulled his needle out of her back and dropped her to the floor.

Ran opened her eyes. The pain in her shoulder still slightly there. As she mumbled to say something as the nerves thought her body were as best to say loose. "i dunph veven vuze meh sandur phem!"

Ramiel looked down at her. "Come again." and he lowered his head to hers.

A kick to Ramiel's face, Ran did somesort of random attack, quickly balancing on her hands and swinging her legs into Ramiels face before, doing a triple back flip and landing sloppily into some boxes.

"I said, I don't even use a thunder flame."

Ramiel looked pissed for about 3 seconds before returning to a calm face. He opened his hand and shot the three thunder charged needles at Ran. Ran quickly feinted and dodged the three needles.

"Ha that won't wor... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

Two needles landed in each of Ran's shoulders. Two extra needles flying in the shadow of the first three hand landed in Ran's shoulder without even noticing. And now the two needles were busy finishing a current throughout Ran's body. 

Ran lay on the floor twitching.  While Ramiel waved his hand like a conductor and three more needles held together by static cling, were starting to spin infront of him, sparks and electricity everywhere, as if a thunder canon was being charged at the small girl before him. "Goodbye Okajima Ran, it was a pleasure to have met you."

This battle reminded Ran of her battle with Mortis, her blood was boiling, how could she lose again. He mind became cloudy and her body was being filled with some many volts, she could almost feel her insides cooking, she was about to slip away.

---------------------

Watching from a special room, thats the Cervello had provided for the Spina, they watched intently. "Pio-Pi that thunder guy looks like you." 
Vincent smiled, "He does you know Garcia. You two could pass of as twins, both with that apathetic face, or should I just say pathetic."

"Silence!"

"I am sorry my Lord."

"Dio, what do you think ey, these young Vongola sure do look... Interesting. This Mortis girl, she seems like she has a strong cloud flame. And that Hanabishi fellow looks to be of potential."

"Okajima, Okajima isn't that Rokk's last name, and isn't this the village we got him from."

"I believe it is Dio, but what about the guardians."

"Oh yes of course Capo."

---------
Now Sora never really cared much for fighting, it wasn't because he was scared, it just never appealed to him and he really had nothing to fight for. But now people had invaded their base, granted they were Vongola also and it was just as much their base, but their presence could harm Ran or even affect his box research. 

Sora was running through the corridors and then he came across a group of the assassins. They were armed with swords, knives and guns. Sora had some Titanium alloy arm guards and was running down the hall, his mind racing in the heat of the moment he was predicting the trajectories of the bullets and deflecting them and also smashing the blades out of the way. His best offense was a good defense. And by rendering their attacks useless and a couple of basic jabs to pressure points and they were out for the count for the time being.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

_Sky Room_

Though the tension could be cut with a knife, neither of the two immediately attacked.Well Shin acted rather casual do, doing stretches while Nero was staring his rival down."What!, you're scared to get injured or something?"The Varia Boss snorted, the boy was annoying him ever more then he did before.

Shin on the other hand developed his brain as well as his skills and body, Platina didn't reveal much about Nero's fightingstyle but there was one thing she called his attention to.Of all of the Vongola boss candidates of this generation Nero wasn't the strongest nor most experienced, but besides that intense anger that was driving him, but in cases like this could also be used against him, Nero had a speed that surpassed even the Vongola X himself. This played an important part in his succes in the battles he had with other Vongola candidates recently and it was this reason why Tsuna believed Shin had the best chance in beating Nero.

He could see Nero getting more pissed off by the second and then suddenly he felt it."From straight a..."He wanted to say from straight ahead but before he could even finish that sentence or for that matter even dodge it Nero had held his hands out behind him and dense flame was projected the rings on his hand.Before his Hyper Instinct could tell him where the attack would come from and then react to it Nero's fist slammed into Shin's stomach and the football player was knocked backwards.

Because he had just attempted to kick off, an attempt to jump out of the way and therefor was already off the ground he flew a good distance after that one hit and while clutching his stomach Shin climbed back on his feet.
_I knew he was fast but damn, I didn't expect him to be that fast._He quickly sucked it up though, an oppenent with such a speed required him to remain mobile at all times in order to evade the attacks.

"'World of Sound', here I come."He quickly pushed off and a split second later Nero appeared where Shin was before Nero dissapeared in a blur again in an attempt to intercept Shin."From the right."He said in between steps, with that other step he adjusted his direction and Nero missed once again. By this time Nero's face was scarlet red, the fact he was being rivaled in the speed depertment was a great emberasement.

_With the Spina_

"Heh, looks like a fucking game of tag."Dio snorted as he watched the battle of the Sky take place, it bored him and he quickly set his eyes upon Ran Okajima again."She's pathetic, I expected better from someone with a connection with my apprentice."

"Capo."Dio spoke up to his boss."I have a feeling this is going to turn out rather boring, a miracle only happens once and the Vongola X used that one Miracle during the last ring battles."

_With Saito_

The enthoustiac boxer and former Sun candidate was making his way trough a corridor."Yatta!, it's the star's time to shine!"He yelled out as he dodged a throwing knife thrown at him by a Varia."Stella Assaliro!"He yelled out before unleashing a combination of punches. Two right jabs in the face of the nearest assisin, a feint jab with his left at another assisin before knocking that one out with a right hook and then a right uppercut knocked a third one out, this was the Stella Assaliro: It was a well rehearsed series of punches that depending on the situation could take out several opponents at once, if they weren't strong enough to take the punches though.

Because of the way these three were standing he went for a triple knockout Stella Assaliro but there were two more assassins coming after him with, one carrying a baton and the other a spear.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

Sanae blinked. His opponent seemed to just be fanning himself and complaining about the heat. Even his taunts weren't getting through to him. "Are we going to fight?" Sanae asked. "Because, If not, I'll just take the ring.." His opponent sighed. "You are dreadfully ugly." He began to spin around and throw flower petals onto the beach.

"What.. What kinda opponent did i get?" Sanae sweatdropped. "Ah~ Where are the beatiful women? I can't see them~" he held his hand above his eyes and looked to the left then turned to the right. "Hey." Sanae waved to him. "You going to-" Something passed by him at great speed, he felt a small sting on his cheek. 

"huh?" He placed his hand on his cheek, then pulled it away. "Blood?" He asked. "Ah. You dodged my rose?" His opponent asked. "My names is Nathaniel." He grinned. "I hope you remember it when you pass on to the next world."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2009)

"You're supposed to be the cloud guardian? Ha! The queen is not amused." The Cloud Varia yells at Oressa, waving her sword at her. It was a strange blade, with its scabbard in the shape of a beehive.

"You annoy me." Oressa takes out her 2 handguns, and fires them at the cloud varia. She quickly dodges the attack, somersaulting in the air and slamming her sword onto Oressa. 

"Weak." Oressa sidesteps with ease, and aims her handgun pointblank at the cloud varia's face. "Game over." 

Before Oressa could fire hundreds of bees burst out of the cloud varia's clothing, forcing her to sidestep. 

"You really think the queen will lose against you? I have thousands of willing warriors ready to defend the queen!" The cloud varia points her sword at Oressa, causing the bees to swarm her. 

"Annoying..." Oressa runs as fast as she can away from the bees, firing bullets at the cloud varia as she runs. None of her attacks work, as the dense cloud of bees form a protective shield around her.

_Sette Bastioni Viewing Box_

Rek was a bit annoyed when they had to move to this location instead of the one at Nanimori high. He hoped to see a battle there, but instead he must watch it inside a concealed room. Spiegel and his brigade of Corridei Ombra assassins, however, expressed no emotion to the movement of venue, though loud, incoherent mumbling kept coming out of Spiegel's mouth as they entered the room.

"Amusing." He comments as he watched his cousin dodge the relentless bee swarm. "Cousin Oressa was never as fast as she is today. I wonder..."

_Tepellin Tower, New York_

Several men and women in suits were busy collating papers inside a large office. "Has Ms. Fon Rosnsenberg returned from her trip yet?" One of the men asks his associates. "No, she's still in Japan, along with the other bastions." Replied a middle-aged woman in female business garb.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Sanae smirked. "All right, I get it." He wiped the blood away and held up his hands. "Long range flowers." Sanae believed he had guessed correctly. So now all he had to do was avoid the long range attacks and swoop in for a close range punch. He began his charge, If Nathanaiel threw a flower he'd dodge. "Ah~ The Uglyness of ignorance." Nathan sighed and held out his hand. "Die to pay for your ignorance." His hand began to glow with flame, beneath Sanae vines began to sprout up and entangle his body. "Guh!? What the hell!?" His arms and legs were restained, he couldn't move. "The flowers i threw earlier, I mixed in seeds." He twirled. 

"The beauty of flowers and the strength of a vine. You can't escape my attacks~" He blew a kiss to some cameras. "Are you in love with me girls?" He asked, knowing there had to be a girl watching. "Crap.. If i lose here Sho-senpai will scold me... With training..." He struggled to free himself from the vines. "hmph. Can't you just die a beautiful death?" Nathan sighed. "If you want to struggle then fine~" He took out another rose. "Rose whip~" the stem of the rose became long and the thorns grew thick. "Die" He cracked the whip. Sanae had a split second to come up with a plan, He turned his body, held up his arm. The thorns on the whip cut through the vines on his left arm. 

"HAHA!" Sanae cheered. "Bah, I missed." Nathan readied to crack the whip again. "One arm will do you no good." He smiled and winked at a Camera. "I'll show you my power~ The beauty of death." He cracked the whip again. Sanae tried to coppy his last move, But he messed up the timing, His right shoulder was hit. "Damn it!" Sanae grunted, there was a nice hole in his shoulder. "Ah, I didn't remove your arm?" Nathan sighed again, "A pity. I was hoping to end this quickly."


----------



## .:Jason:. (Jan 26, 2009)

"Ok, I want all of you here.That means the tutors as well, to head out and take care of the intruders, with the Varia commanders in the Ring battles you should be more then enough to handle a simply Varia assassin squad."She told them before handing out earpieces."I'll stay here and keep you informed on the whereabouts of the intruders."

Jason nodded, shoving his earpiece into, well, his ear. "Let's go. We have some enemies to beat," he remarked, tugging on his backpack. It's silver metal glistened as he pulled the straps on. Giving the others a small smile, he padded over to the door, warily waiting on Saigo. "Shall we work together, Saigo?" He grinned at his question.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2009)

Kiya took a few relaxing breaths in the elevator and skated out as the doors opened.  She moved in slowly and took in the woman in front of her and raised her face toward the ‘rain’ that started to fall.  With a sigh she then faced the woman holding the umbrella.  “Shin in a kimono…” Kiya mumbled to herself with a slight chuckle in her voice.

Pushing forward Kiya began to weave back and forth as she headed for her opponent.  The woman stood silently and unmoving.  No features could be seen, the umbrella shadowed her face and the water rolling off it made what little could be glimpsed to become blurry.  “So…do you want to start…or do you want me?” Kiya said quietly as she spun in a circle coming to a slow stop a bit a way from her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2009)

Oressa dodged another onslaught of bees, but she knew she couldn't keep evading the barrage of attacks. The training she recieved these past few weeks helped her greatly improve her speed and agility, but this was not enough against the cloud varia.

"HAHAHA! It's time the queen ended this!" Cloud flames surge through the storm Varia's clothing. She points her sword at Oressa once again, causing her bees to charge at her. This time they were coated in cloud flames, causing them to grow in size.

"The ring is mine!" 

Oressa smirks as the bees approach her. It was time for her to unleash her secret weapon.

She immiediately drops her pistols, and takes out her rifle. She fires a single bullet, which scatters the bees and almost hits the cloud varia at the face, merely grazing her at the cheek.

At the boxes, most people look in shock as the bees where repulsed. What surprised everyone the most was the fact that there were no flames involved in Oressa's attack.

At the Sette Bastioni box, Rek smirks, as he knew something like this would happen. "Going old school on them, eh, cousin?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

"Well then." Nathan twirled and threw out some seeds. "If you are going to try and escape the vines. I'll just create more." He held out his hand. "Now." Sanae thought, He used his free hand to rip the vines off his arm. "What!?" Nathan was surprised he could pull it off. "pulling off vines is easier then pulling rocks!" Sanae laughed, ripping off the vines from his legs. "Hmph." Nathan sighed. 

"Ah, Well now it's nice to be free." Sanae shook his legs. "You can't escape my vines!" Nathan laughed, Activating his flame. The seeds on the ground shout out a large amount of vines towards Sanae. "To the left!" Sanae rolled, Then jumped, Ducked, Dived. He avoided the vines long enough. He had completely forgotten about the wound in his shoulder. 

Sho was walking down a hallway, ontop his lion. "The key to my training. Is to harden the body. Bring up the amount of pain your body can take. Then destroy the barrier again." He grinned. "One wound isn't enough. You need to destroy his body." His lion began taking down fodder left and right. "But.. That just leads to the ultimate sun technique." 

"Just gotta get close!" Sanae rushed forward. He was gaining on Nathan, He could get a hit in now! "I already told you. Your ignorance is ugly." Nathan folded his arms and let out a sigh. "Activate." His hand glew once more. Ba-bump! Sanae's heart seemed to skip a beat. "Ah...?" He stopped in his tracks and fell to the ground. "Wh..what...?" He looked at his shoulder, There was a leaf popping out of it.

"My whip does more then damage you on the outside." He grinned. "It implants seeds on the inside."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 28, 2009)

Kenzo rushed forward and swung his blade in a slanted downward slash. His opponent easily lifted his blade and clashed with the young swordsmen, "You clearly know nothing, you are supposed to introduce yourself to the man that could possibly take your life. I am  Cassiel Di Rosso, future Vongola Guardian of the Storm and Sword Emperor." He says confidently.

Kenzo is still pushing his blade down, trying to break his guard, "A little cocky aren't you? Kenzo Hanabishi, the one and only Vongola Storm Guardian." Cassiel slides his blade down, allowing Kenzo to continue to push forward but his attack is stopped. Cassiel catches his sword with his shoulder guard and pushes forward, knocking Kenzo off his feet.

"Already off your guard? Pathetic." He says as he goes to in for the attack on the falling Kenzo. He grabs his blade with one hand and holds himself up by pressing the other against the group. 

The upside down Kenzo taps the button on his blade revealing the hidden chain, "Spiraling Inferno!"  He shouts as the chain encircles him, and then as Cassiel's blade mades contact with the chain he hits the button once again. The chain quickly shoots back into the hilt, causing the samurai's sword's path to change with the chain's motion. Kenzo flips backwards and grips his sword in a defensive position.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

*Sky Room Shin VS Nero*

For most people it would've seen like the room was mostly empty save for two blurs dancing around the room.This super fast and violent game of tag was difficult to follow for an ordinary human but the observers here managed to do so and some were even impressed by the speeds these two opponents were displaying but beyond that the only action in the battle had been that on incident right at the start of the battle when Nero punched Shin in the stomach.

Nero had been chasing after Shin for a few minutes now but the thing was that Shin's starting speed each jump was a little faster then Nero's topspeed but at the same time at the end of the jump and up until he jumped again Nero was faster but that window of opportunity lasted a short moment and without slowing down himself Nero had little maneuverability so it took a while for Nero adjust to which direction Shin took. 

This lasted until Shin jumped straight forward once, and when Nero right on his tail the student seemed to be shocked, a smirk appeared on Nero's face when he believed that he finally had his prey, and the boy jumped up high in the air."I can go up too bitch!"He followed but what happened next caught the Varia by surprise. Mid-air Shin abruptly halted and held his elbow out, Nero tried to dodge it in that splitsecond but still crashed into his opponent. The two fell down hard.

Shin quickly got up again and started rubbing his sore arm while Nero tried to catch his breath again, the elbow hit him straight in the chest and had momentarily knocked the wind out of his breath.
"That hurt as bad as I thought it would."He chuckled as Nero got back up again."I'm not that good at changing paces yet so had to get you off my back first before stopping."With great pride he said."I was just testing how fast you were, now I know for sure I'm faster then you."

"Get read for the 'World that surpasses Sound'."Shin blasted towards Nero, this time the younger of the two went on the offensive and deciding to play it cautious now and see what this arrogantly and absurdly named technique was all about.He evaded to the left with that amazing speed of his but made sure to keep his eye on Shin, his extensive experience with these speeds allowed him to still follow the movements of his opponent while Shin was relying on Hyperinstinct to guide him as well since it was too difficult to keep up with all of it now that his opponent was also insanely fast.

Nero estimated that since Shin needed four steps to turn around he would have more then enough time to prepare his own attack but what happened next caught him off guard again. Shin wasn't jumping like before, instead it resembled running more. This completely messed up Nero's predicted timing and Shin was able to readjust his trajectory much earlier by taking shorter steps and before Nero could do anything Shin had intercepted him in mid-air and a flyng was barely blocked by Nero.

He had to cancel the flames he was using for thrusters, instead he released them defensively as his hands prevented the spiked shoe striking him in his chest, though as a result of sacrificing propulsive force for defense he had no way of keeping himself from flying away from the kick's force.
He skidded way across the room until he crashed into his coat and case and finally slowed down just before hitting the elevator door he entered a while before.

_Over a week ago_

"You've been training with those shoes for a while now and you still can't catch me, you see why don't you?"Azzurro asked a heavily breathing Shin who had been attempting to tag his teacher for hours, his stamina had been increasing greatly the last few days and so was his control and even his eyesight during high speeds was improving but he had gotten little closer to his target.

"Yeah, well any moron can see why!"He snapped, he was really just frustrated. All this speed was useless like this if he had to stop to change directions and during jumps he could only change directions slightly, to the point that during this training he had often been forced to make those four jumps that were around 90 degrees before making a full 360."I have like no maneuverability at all, you can just sidestep me and then step forward, it takes ages for me to make any real changes to my direction."

"Exactly, simply said you're just jumping."Azzurro replied."You gain a lot of distance like that but it takes a while for your feet to touch the ground again, you can't really walk on air so there's a four second interval between moments you can adjust your directions, just by stepping aside I have 16 seconds free to do things like turning around and attack you while you're busy turning around.....During one of those football matches of your's, would you also keep jumping around if you're chasing someone with the ball?"
The tutor didn't want to spell it out for Shin, the boy needed to figure it out himself but was going to point him in the right direction.

"No, ofcourse not."Shin replied."I would just runs since it's much faster."

"Perhaps but that's not the point, what is it that you gain and what is that you lose by jumping?.......If you want to improve then you will need to sacrifice what you gain by jumping and focus on what you lose by jumping."

The boy gave it some though, he was inclined to say he lost speed by jumping but Azzurro already said that wasn't the point.He tried mentally picturing it.Stickfigures started running and jumping in mental simulations of his and then it struck him that he had to picture how both would make a turn.
The jump went exactly how he had been doing it all these hours while the running stickfigure did it much more smoothly.

"I see, I gain distance by jumping but sacrifice control for it."All this time he just poured all his strength into each jump and that resulted in a jump everytime."By taking smaller steps I can turn much faster."


"Exactly, up until now you blast off with high speeds in the beginning of each jump but end up much below your starting speed at the end, at the end of each jump you're completely open."

"OK, I get it."He prepared himself to try something new."I need to balance it better, take shorter steps with and maintain a consistent speed."He set off, with a more controlled burst this time and several meters further he attempted land his other foot on the ground again to set off again....He failed miserably, he ended up tripping and skidding across the training room.

"You'll have to get the hang of it, I'm taking a break."The tutor said as he turned around and headed for the exit."When I get back you can have another go at me."

*Sky room~Present time *

"I think I'm still even a little faster then you, this way I can beat you in no time."Shin remarked proudly while Nero looked at his slightly scorched hands before getting up and retrieving his case.He discarded his rings, something that made Shin wonder what he was planning.
"Very impressive kid, the thing is though that you're going full out already with that stupid foot weaponry of your's."He opened the case and revealed two rifles that he started to hold in a rather unorthodox manner, he held them reversed and almost like how one would hold a tonfa.

"Let's see if you can keep up when I fight seriously with my Buster Rifles."He started charging them with flame and then he made a rather weird motion, like how one would accelerate on a bike and the barrels unleashed an even more compressed flame in a relatively widespread, it wasn't as lethal right now but the propulsion was off the charts.

This battle of speedsters was over within seconds as an rifle slammed Shin down, Basically Nero was doing the same as Shin now.By switching intensities of the burst flame he was projecting he could maneuver much better but at the same time the weapons also increased his speed while Shin became slightly slower then he could normally go.

"I see we have an winner, game over for you kid."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 28, 2009)

Saigo took a last look at the screens. "Whatever. I'm going to go take out some assassins." He said and ran out of the room, making his way down series of halls and corridors. "None here... Or here.... There!" He said as he saw a group of five coming down a hall toward him.

"There!" One of them yelled, pointing at Saigo. "A Vongola rat." He said with a laugh. The rest laughed with him and three of them pulled out rifles. "Fire!" The one in the front commanded and the three with the guns started shooting.

Saigo laughed and dodged the bullets one after another. "Is that all you got?" He asked and put his hand out. Three marbles shot out of the underside of the gauntlets, around the wrist. Each marble hit one of the rifles, it sending a current of electricity through them and shocking the gunners. They dropped the guns, which had shorted out from the electricity. The blades sprung out of the sides of Saigo's gauntlets and he ran at the assassins.

"Foolish kid! We're Varia!" One of them said, only to get a hard punch in the face by Saigo.

"Foolish assassin... I'm Vongola!" Saigo snapped back, hitting the assassin with the blades a few times then kicked him in the chest, sending him back into a wall, passed out. Two more charged at Saigo, one from the right and one from the left. They each threw a punch, but Saigo ducked and the two foolish assassins punched each other in the face. Saigo grabbed both of their arms and pulled down, causing their heads to smash into each other. Saigo got back up to his feet and pulled the heads away from each other then smashed them together again. Still holding onto the heads, he threw the two men into walls. 

The remaining two were both Varia who had weapons while the three that he had defeated were the ones that he disarmed them first. "Curse you, scum! Die!" One of the two yelled and charged with a katana in hand.

Saigo sighed and blocked a slash with the blades of his gauntlets then kicked it out of the man's hand, the blade flying away a bit. Saigo landed a few punches to the mans head then a kick to the ground. The man slid and grabbed his sword from the ground. The other man charged at the same time as the other one got up and charged as well. They both had katanas. Each slashed downward at Saigo, who turned his arm to block with the blades again and this time used his hand to grab the backsides of the katanas and pulled them from the Varia assassins' hands.

"What the hell?" One of the Varia exclaimed.

"You can't beat me." Saigo warned and infused the katanas with a cloud flame. He slashed quickly with both of the swords and both of the assassins fell to the ground. Saigo looked over the swords. "I can modify these. Maybe the Rain Guardian would use it." He thought out loud. "One for a test and the other for the real deal."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

_2 Weeks ago, an abandoned warehouse in Namimori_

Oressa was training hard, despite not having a tutor. She knew her greatest weakness was her lack of physical skill, save for her great marksmanship. Currently she was training her agility by running around the warehouse with her rifle slung on her back. It was the best physical training she could think of, and she had to do it. 

"Those guys..." She remembers the reports her  subordinates in the school paper sent her, about how the others were gaining amazing skill. She had to train, or else she'll be left out by the others. 

"Wow, you're pretty nimble." A friendly voice says from the shadows. Alarmed, Oressa aims her rifle at the source of the voice, and fires. A small, fox-like bipedal creature warps in front of her and kicks the bullet back at Oressa, narrowly hitting her. 

"Thank you Alexander, but I could've dodged it myself." A young woman, most likely in her early 20s, steps out of the shadows. She was wearing a pair of black pants and a revealing black overcoat that showed her ample bosoms. A pair of black, dog ear-like accessories adorned her beautiful blonde hair. Her right eye was sparkling blue, though her left one was concealed by her hair. "You're just as good as your cousin tells me."

Oressa's eyes widen in shock upon the mention of her cousin. "Who are you and how do you know my gay wimp of a cousin!?" She asks, her gun still aimed at her. 

The blonde woman smiles, and snaps her fingers. "He's a friend from college. Oh, the things he'll tell me so I'd go out with him." The woman grins whimsically, as if she does not notice Oressa's gun being aimed at her. Oressa was quite annoyed with the person in front of her, mostly because of her cheerful personality. "Anyway, my name's Chloe. Chloe Fon Ronsenberg. Your teacher sent me to train you." Chloe snaps her finger, and the fox-like creature appears in front of her, as if it was teleportation. "Try keeping up with Alexander here, 'kay? I'll be watching." 

Oressa tries to express her outrage, but the fox creature known as Alexander flings an orb of blue energy at her. She instinctively dodges the move, and sees the damage it did. A small crater was left at the spot were she was standing. Oressa cursed. She had a lot to ask her, but for now she had to concern herself with Alexander as the beast fired another orb at her.

_Present Day, the Sette Bastioni box_

"She's doing pretty well, isn't she?" A beautiful blonde woman enters the box, with a fox-like creature tagging behind her. Spiegel and Rek look at her, with Rek grinning. "My dear Chloe, so you've been training her during your 'vacation', eh? " 

"Corridei Voce has been at a slowdown since your 2 week vacation, Bastion Nube." The masked woman next to Spiegel said. Chloe smiles to the masked woman. "I was pretty sure they'd be able to do things without me. Guess this means I won't be going on vacation anytime soon" She says cheerfully. "By the way, Rek." She calls on her ponytailed friend. 

"Is Brigade 17 ready yet?" She asks with a serious tone.

"They're currently training with Zhao. Don't know how long the training will be done though."

_Cloud Room_

The Cloud Varia yells in frustration after watching her flame-coated bees taken down with no effort. "GRAAAH! HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO THE QUEEN'S GUARDS!?" 

Oressa yawns, and fires another bullet at her. The Cloud Varia manages to parry the bullet with her sword, but the force of impact pushes her back and damages her blade.

"You should know, you're the professional hitman."

The Cloud varia yells once again in rage. "THE QUEEN IS FED UP WITH YOU, CLOUD-HEAD! DIE!DIE!DIE!" She aims her sword at her and sends more enlarged bees at Oressa, all of which die with a several bullets being fired at them."HOW? HOW DOES SHE DO IT?" The cloud varia wonders in despair. Most of the people in the boxes where wondering the same thing.

"Retards, all of you." Oressa yells to the cameras.
"Haven't any of you 'hitmen' heard of armor piercing bullets?" She says to the Cloud Varia. "You weaklings, dependent so much on your precious rings and flames, because of that something as simple as armor-piercing bullets amaze you." Oressa takes off the half-cloud vongola ring on her finger and throws it at the Cloud Varia. "Here, maybe this will give you more of a chance." She says coldly to the Cloud Varia.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

Ramiel stood over the small girl, as his canon charged, this was gonna end it all. Ran didn't have the determination to pick herself up and survive. She was gonna die, she was thinking through people she would leave behind, her parents, her uncle and Sora. She might not have had the determination to save herself, but she had the determination not to let those that loved her grieve.  She needed to get up, but she was too slow, she had too much weight, not streamlined enough. He clothes charred beyond recognition, all that remained was her rubber uniform and ethershot, and then she had a brain wave.

Ramiel was about to shoot the canon, when there came a flicker and Ran was gone. All that lay there on the floor was the remains of her over clothes and her arm weapon ethershot.

"Losing that bit of weight is not going to help you."

Ramiel looks around room searching for Ran. There she sat on the conveyor belt to the left of her clothes. Panting and tired, she didn't have much of her instant speed technique left a few more and she would be drained. Ran switched on the conveyor belt and allowed it to draw her in.  As the belt drew her in, she could see Ramiel, he had lowered his canon for the time being and was walking towards her. Ran now entering the machine, unware of its purpose she ripped at the wires closest to her, and felt the electric surge, it was painful but the desired effect happened. The secondary lights shut off, a break in the circuit. Only 3 flood lights kept the room illuminated, while some parts remained completely in darkness. 

"What is this foolishness is this, my flame emits light I can still see you even in this pale light."

"Hmm lets see about that." 

Ran jumped out of the machine through a vent near the top, her body charred, grilled and in pain, but her determination, her dying will pushed it to the side. 

"This ends now!..._ Instant Messenger!_"

"Your gonna take me head on, you have a certain spark about you, it will be a shame to kill you."

Ran takes off her speed hindered, but still fast. But Ramiel can still follow the movements. 

"This does end here, my final attack, an attack to shape the world. Consider yourself lucky to be the first to see this, '_Thunder of God, attack of the most highest, Je'rahmeel!_"

He raises his hands as if to play a chord on the piano, and the area around fills with thunder flames the pins return to his side and raise up and all 8 of them, form a three leveled turbine canon. 4 pins at the back, spinning ferociously, and generating more and more electricity passing it along to the middle level of  3 pins spinning slightly slower but soaked in green thunder flames and real white electricity, and the last pin at the front. The last pin was feeding of the past 3, which were in turn feeding of the back 4, this pin was white hot, liquid in stasis held together by the sheer pressure of electricity and thunder flames wrapped around it. The ultimate spear, liquid metal forged into a point but an immeasurable amount of volts, one hit anywhere on anything, anywhere living or dead would fry them inside and out. Ramiel throws the drill canon at Ran, its deadly crackling as it cuts through the sky, breaking physics as it does it. Ramiel slumps to the ground, his hair covering his face, his dying will depleted. 

Ran and the attack bound towards each other, the attack so powerful that its core now filled with pure energy. Ran could feel the heat of the attack as she grew closer. The skin on her face beginning to peel off, her hair darkening from heat. The attack an inch away from her face, Ran can now see, feel and sense the power of this attack. An inch away, an inch away from death, but Ran still jumps forward. 

Then as if by magic the drill, cutting through the air starts to turn to the right, ever so slightly and then it flies off into its own tangent, its aura brushing across her face leaving a burnt feeling. Ramiel lifts his head in awe, the physics, the mechanics everything about about it made sense there was no reason for it to change course. The specatators all agree. But before Ramiel can protest, a knee lands in his chest, and then a flicker and one in his back, and another flicker an axe kick on his shoulder, another flicker a hook kick to his face. Ran's speed was increasing, faster and faster. Ramiels tired body couldn't follow, Ran's legs hot, and filled with energy, the thunder flame attacks from Ramiel now slightly supporting her kicks, kick, kick, kick too fast to count, back, front, side, up and down. Ran jumps back with a triple back flip and mid triple flip changes course and Axe kicks Ramiel in the head, a loud snap can be heard and Ran drops to the ground. 

Both Ramiel and Ran on the ground, Ran cradling her broken leg, the final attack to Ramiel coupled with constant abuse left her leg shattered. Ramiel bloodly broken and bruised, body out of order and flames depleted. Neither was about to continue battling.

Ramiel tried to speak but blood came out prior to words. "Okajima Ran, congratulations young Vongola, you may have won this battle, but the war for the ring is still on going, you cannot get my ring and I cannot get yours." And more blood poured out of his mouth and then nose, ears and even eyes. Ramiel was sincere about his congratulations to Ran, an although suffering severe internal bleeding held no bitter taste against her attack.

Ran smiled, and raised not one but two ring chains each with half the Vongola ring of Thunder on it, and she clasped the together. 

Ramiel in shock, felt around his neck, his ring was gone and a smile came across his face, blood streaming down from his orifices. "Well done, well done indeed young Vongola Guardian of Thunder, but before I pass tell me one thing how did you know? How even did Je'rahmeel miss you, it goes against all the physics and everything, tell me please young guardian."

Ran thinks it over and decides to tell him, there is no harm and she would expect the same.
"Something I have learnt from an extremely smart person is to observe everything and things beyond it. After I left Ether shot and my clothes behind, your attacks would never him me again. Your fatal flaw was no matter how much thunder flames and electricity you pack into your needles, your medium was still metal. And my Ether shot switched on to full power is still an electromagnet, so as soon as the attack entered it magnetic field it would be drawn to it and away from me. Its all about the physics! You rely too much on your weapons and flames, forgetting the first, best and original weapon and the heart of the flames, the human body."

A cough, a trickle of blood and then low laugh followed by another cough. "So thats it huh, the darkness was so I wouldn't notice to the magnet on the floor. Fear not I do not blame nor resent you but rather praise your show of strength, dexterity and initiative, good job, good job guardian of thun..."

And then Ramiel spoke no more. Ran made the sign of the cross remembering the cross she had had felt on Ramiels chest as she instigated his brutal and painful death. She felt anguish, but it was a necessary obstacle  and Ramiel himself accepted it and complemented her. Ran was unsure how to take a complement from a dead man on killing him, she doubted she ever would.

-------------
_In the Spina box_
Faust looked genuinely surprised and that rarely happened. 

"Fuck me!" 
"Nice, I think I found my Duchess."
"Maybe this will turn out to be interesting, lets wait and see."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 31, 2009)

Nisroc jumps up and down in joy after she recieves the other half of the cloud vongola ring. "YES! YES! THE QUEEN HAS WON!"

The Cervello are surprised by what happened. No one has ever given up the Vongola ring in the middle of the battle in the history of the family.

One of the Cervello step up to the center of the room and announces the results."The Winner of the Vongola Cloud Battle is Nisroc-" The Cervello's announcement is stopped when Oressa shoots the announcer at the leg. "Winner? All I did was even out the odds." 

Oressa then points her rifle at the Cloud varia, Nisroc. "Well, what are you waiting for? Summon up more bees for me to beat." 

The cloud varia combines the two halves of the ring, staring angrily at Oressa. She had humiliated her long enough. It was time for payback.

"You're going to die now. The Queen will take you down in one shot!" With the power of the Vongola ring, Nisroc enlarges 5 bees to the size of lions. "Let's see you take down my Royal Guard Bees!" 

Oressa fires a bullet on one of the bees, but her shell bounces off the insect, with no effect. "They've gotten tougher..." The bees attack, striking Oressa with their stingers. She barely dodges all of them, but is surprised when she sees Nisroc charge behind her and stab her at the arm. Oressa kicks Nisroc back and tries to run from the bees. One of them attempt to hit her with its stinger, but only manages to graze her.

"Ha! The Queen has won!" Nesroc proclaims. "While bee poison isn't that deadly compared to most insects, my Royal Guard are capable of delivering poison deadlier than a King Cobra's! By giving the Queen the cloud ring,you've made my bees stronger and faster!" 

Oressa clenches her teeth. She didn't expect Nisroc to get this strong when she gave her the vongola ring. "Looks like I'll be using cousin's gift early." Oressa runs towards her torn dress. Nisroc sees this and orders her bees to deliver the killing blow. One of the bees goes for Oressa's head, but the cloud haired young woman sidesteps the attacker and shoots it point blank. Doing this caused her right arm pain, since it was slashed by Nisroc earlier. Another bee tries to strike her at the back, but Oressa jumps over the bee she shot earlier, and slides towards her dress. The bee collides with the other, striking its fellow with its stinger.

"Have it!" She mutters to herself as she takes out 2 small grenades from her dress. 

"It ends here, weakling!"Oressa throws one grenade at Nisroc.

"Ha! The Queen has no need to fear!" One of her bees flies in front of Nisroc, blocking the grenade. "I expected this!" Oressa yells, shooting the grenade with the last bullet from her rifle. 

The shards from the grenade scatter, hitting all the bees, but Nesroc remains unharmed. "Ha! The Queen laughs at your-" Nesroc's face pales when she sees all of her elite guard bees flying out of control, and on fire. "Wh-wha..."

"Victory's mine." Oressa says to herself. She drops to her knees, dizzy from the poison. 

Nesroc panics as she watches her bees set ablaze. One of them charges at her, out of control due to the flames burning it. "S-top! The Queen commands you!" She yells, pointing her sword at it. When it does not stop, Nesroc tries to run away from it, but eventually her other bees go after her as well.

_a week ago, the abandoned warehouse_

Oressa was improving quite well. She was already able to keep up with Alexander, and was in fact damaging the fox creature of Chloe's. Alexander was a tough foe, and it always kept striking her back hard. Today however, something strange happened with Alexander. The usually battle-eager fox was falling back, after Oressa used an incendiary bullet at it. "Why is it..."

From the background Chloe chuckles at Alexander's cowardice. "That's alright Alexander." The fox creature runs up to its master, who returns it inside its box. "I pamper my Alexander too much. Despite him being pretty eager in a fight, he always falls to that great fear most animals have; fire." Oressa walks up to Chloe, interested in what she's saying. "Usually most animals lose their fear of fire after proper domestication, but that innate fear is always there. Usually spoiled animals are the ones who quickly revert back to this fear. Must be because they're barely exposed to stuff like that. The worst thing that could happen though is them going berserk and returning to their feral instincts to protect themselves from fire. "

"_Present Day_"

"You spoil your bees too much, don't you?" Oressa stands up, and walks slowly towards the frightened Nisroc. The bees encircled Nesroc, still ablaze. "It's a basic instinct for domesticated animals to go back to their owners when they're in trouble. That, or they turn feral. " Oressa picks up her handgun along the way and aims it at the petrified Nisroc. "Looks like what happened here is both." She then turns to Nisroc, and aims her gun at her. "Give me the ring, and I'll stop the bees."

Nisroc was unsure of her decision. If she gave back the ring, Nero will surely punish her. 

"NO! THE QUEEN WILL NOT!" She yells, just before a flaming bee swoops down on her, but flies back up into the air, repelled by Nisroc flailing her sword about.

Sette Skybox
"The Cloud flame is pretty interesting. It increases the strengths of those covered by it." Rek says. "Unfortunately for the Varia, this means those bees will be terrorizing her for a while."

_Cluod Room_

The flaming bees around her convinces Nisroc to give up the ring. Whatever punishment Nero gives to her will be better than this. "HERE!" Nisroc throws the ring back at Oressa. "NOW GET THESE BEES AWAY FROM THE QUEEN!"

Oressa smirks, picking up the vongola cloud ring. "Cousin's right. Napalm does do wonders in combat." Oressa removes the safety from her last grenade, and throws it at Nisroc. The grenade explodes mid air, setting Nisroc on fire and charring her bees. "That should drive the bees back." She says coldly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2009)

"GUAH!!" Sanae shouts, A stem pops out of his arm. "D..Damn it!" He can't move his left arm anymore, the plant has completely stretched through it. "I have already informed you. The plant will stretch out through your body." Nathan sighed. "It was too easy, too simple a battle." He sat down. "Honestly. Why would they send me such a weak opponent." He walked over to Sanae and reached out for his ring piece.

"I'll be taking it~" He smiled, his hand gripping the chain around Sanae's neck. "No." Sanae gripped Nathan's wrist. "I.. Won't lost here." He coughed. "Oh, You can move your right arm?" Nathan laughed. "I'm shocked honestly, i thought the plant was supposed to stretched through both arms." He laughed. "Don't put up so much of a struggle." Nathan slapped Sanae's hand away and ripped the necklace off.

"The roots will soon stretch into your vital organs." Inside Sanae's body, roots were taking hold of his heart and lungs. "It will continue to stretch through your body even after you die." He put the two halves of the rings together. "Ah, When you die. There will be beautiful flowers covering your body. Truly, a wonderous death." He twirled. "GUAH!" Sanae fell to the ground, The roots were stretching into his muscles. 

The Night Before-

"When you fight or exercise, the muscles in your body are torn and ripped. When they repair they become even stronger." Sho stood over a worn out Sanae. "When your bones are broken, they will repair and be twice as strong." Sho kicked Sanae over. "The power of Activation can speed up the process of repair. Your muscles and bones will become twice, three, four times. Who knows how many times stronger." Show grinned. "So, LEARN TO CONTROL YOUR ACTIVATION!"

Present time-

"My bones are being destroyed by the roots.. so are my muscles..." He coughed. "Now.." He stood up slowly. "Hmm?" Nathan turned around. ed"Muscolo..." Sanae's body began to grow, his muscles increased. His hair grew out. "Riniceta." He gained a two inches in size and let out a huff. "W..What kind of ability.. is this!?" Nathan dropped the ring.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2009)

_With Saito_​
Both of the two remaining Varia assassins had been disarmed by the boxer, one of them knocked on the ground but was still conscious while the other was putting up a good fight.To finish that one off he decided to use another of his new techniques."Stellare Combinazione!"A lightning fast boxing combination that finished with a flashy uppercut that send the Varia flying as a rain of blood sprayed from his nose.

"Hehe....Now where's that other?"He turned to face that one had been resting against a wall earlier and saw him fiddling with a device."Wanna try again with a new weapon huh?"

*"Stupid kid, did you really think small fries like us would be sent to take out a couple of the strongest mafiosi in the Vongola family.....And with that I mean the older ones, not referring to any of you damn kids."*His device started blinking and a second later Saito could feel the base tremble  like a light earthquake had just struck.

A few seconds later he and the rest of the people present at the base heard Platina's voice transmitted trough their ear pieces."Listen up everyone, several unidentified machines entered the base."She had seen them whiz by on the screens but actually had to freeze an image to make out what it was since they were flying at high speeds towards certains points in the base."They seem to be some kind of light weigth Moscas, I've never seen this model and to be honest I thought the Vongola had stopped producing these things decades ago."

"All I can say is watch out."The Vongola Varia Gola Mobile Vestito flame powered battlesuits were flying towards each of the devices that had given a signal off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

Storm Battle- Kenzo vs Cassiel 

Kenzo eyes his opponent, keeping his cool even after his close encounter last time, "I've gota' be more careful..." He chuckled to himself, "Hah, when has that been my style?" He starts rushing at his opponent in a zig zag like pattern. As he approaches he zags off to the side, pushes off a rock leaping into the air. 

He holds his blade high and swings down against his opponent, "I'm getting tired of these games..." He hits turns his blade upside down and smacks Kenzo's out of the way with the hilt, he then leaps and hits Kenzo in the gut with the hilt of the blade sending him higher than he was before, "This is over!" His katana gets engulfed in a red flame and he sprints to get in position under Kenzo's falling body. He pulls his blade back and juts it forward, Kenzo does a quick spin to move himself out of the way of a direct attack but he is still hit in the side.

He falls to the floor, holding his wound, "What the hell...It...it burns like hell!" Cassiel grunts as he cleans off the small amount of blood on his weapon with a flick of the wrist, "What, the man attempting to be the Vongola Storm Guardian can't use a Storm Flame?" 

"Shut the hell up! Like I need stupid tricks like that to beat your sorry ass!" He shouts out angrily, "I'll show you..." He charges forward once again. Cassiel closes his eyes, preparing for what he expects to be another failed attempt. He opens his eyes, ready to block the attack but he is surprised to see Kenzo move the blade over with one of his hands and then deliver a punch with his other.

"The hell? What kind of swordsmen attacks without his sword?!" Kenzo grins, he lifts his leg, smashing his foot into the hilt of his sword that he dropped as he approached his opponent. It shoots up fast, heading right for Cassiel's head. He quickly swings his neck backwards avoiding the incoming sword, "Now!" He shouts as the chain expels from the hilt of the weapon as it flies over his head. It smacks right into his face, Kenzo's foot is the next thing to hit his face as he steps on it, jumps, catches his sword and lands with his back facing the Varia agent. 

He pulls back on his sword, attempting to attack by thrusting it past his hip and right for his opponent. He feels it come in contact with something, but even though he can't see he recognizes the feeling of metal hitting metal, "Damn..." "Ridiculous....Dropping your sword to punch your opponent, kicking your weapon at him, stepping over him, and then to top it off you attack without even facing them! What kind of sword techniques are these!" He shouts at Kenzo, they still are back to back, blades clashing, "I never did like doing things the normal way. If this shocks you, you should see how I get to school."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2009)

“Guess I will…” Kiya says with a sigh as she pulls her katana slowly from the sheath at her waist.  Her bat remains at her other hip untouched as she looks at the woman before her.  She then takes off charging toward her, her skates moving effortlessly on the water slicked surface.  

In a flash Kiya is before her a glint of light flashing off her sword as it moves toward the other woman, a light covering of flame just barely visible on the blade.  The woman steps to the side her umbrella moving slightly so that it intercepts Kiya’s blade.  

Lowering the umbrella a bit more so that her eyes are just seen over the edge she smirks slightly as the two remained engaged the weapons unmoving.  “Try again.” she states quietly as she pulls the umbrella closer then gives a large shove causing Kiya to roll back several feet.

Kiya turns her skates coming to an abrupt halt as she looks at her opponent who once again had her umbrella back in place, her features undistinguishable.  Taking a deep breath, Kiya once again moves toward her bit faster now as a light coating of flame could be seen on her skates mixed with the water that splashed up.

Slashing with her sword once more the umbrella moved again to block a sigh escaping the woman.  But, there was no contact between the umbrella and Kiya’s katana.  At the last second Kiya pulled her sword and kicked her foot toward the hand that held the umbrella.  The heavy skate made contact with her arm causing the umbrella to slip out of her grip and landing a few feet away, while the other skate move toward her head.  

The woman easily ducked the second attack as she sprang over and grabbed the umbrella in the same movement.  Kiya lands crouched and slowly comes to her feet as the woman stands the umbrella hanging from her hand collect the rain.  Both females stare at each other for a moment before a small smile spreads on Regina’s face.  “It seems this won’t be quite as easy as I thought…”


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

"It's Called Muscle Rebirth." Sanae commented, Inside his body, The roots from Nathan's plants had been destroyed. His bones had been repaired and hardened along with his muscles. "The damage done to me during battle is not only healed, But is used as a means to strengthen my own body." Sanae smiled. "I hope, you don't go down too fast." He drops into a sprinting stance and excells forward.

"That.. That speed!?" Nathan tries to activate his vines but its no use. Sanae is already infront of him. He pulls his arm back and throws a punch into Nathan's gut, causing him to drop the sun ring. He then grabs his neck and throws him across the sand. "DWAH!" Nathan rolls, Sanae catches up to him and kicks him into the cieling, breaking some of the lights. "GUAH!" Nathan screams. 

"That's not all." As Nathan Falls Sanae punches his side and sends him into the other wall. He rushes towards the fallan man and grabs his leg, slamming him into the ground. Then throwing him across the sand. Once more he runs and kicks nathan, The combo continues, He punches, He slams him into the ground. But when Sanae stands over him for the final attack.

"Guah!" He feels great pain in his entire body. "There is a harsh side effect to this technique." Sho's voice echoes. "It strains to the body to an unbelivable level. You will feel great pain when it wears off. Your bones WILL be broken, Your muscles WILL be torn. You wont be able to move the first few times the attack ends. So, You need to end them within the time limit."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

Cassiel slowly walks to a further position, ignoring Kenzo, "What, don't think I'll attack you from behind?" Cassiel keeps walking, "If you did it would prove your worthlessness as a swordsmen and I would have no choice but to kill you in that instant." Cassiel turns around and faces him, holding his blade above his head, "Oh, so I'm a swordsmen now?"

Cassiel laughs, "No, your still more of an idiot than a swordsmen, Ground Breaking Strike!"
He slams his flame covered sword into the ground, and cracks form that lead in between Kenzo's legs, "What, are you trying to make me break my mom's back or something? Hate to break it to you but she passed away a while ago."

"Fool..." Suddenly his flame extends from his weapon and along the crack. Kenzo's eyes grow wide as the flame shoots up from in between his legs, "AAAAAHHH!" He shouts as he is engulfed by it. 

The flame retracts and a burnt Kenzo lies on the floor. The Varia slowly approaches him, "Well for a crazy fool that can't even use his Flame, you've done well. I'll be taking your ring and your life now." He walks over to him, but Kenzo's eyes shoot open.

In that split second the two warrior's swords are pointed to each other's necks, "Like such a weak little flame could take me out." The same idea suddenly pops in each other's heads. They lower their swords in sync and swing the necklaces off each other's necks and into their hands.

Kenzo flips backwards, "Great minds thing alike, or stupid people copy moves."   Cassiel crosses his arms after putting the chain with the Half Vongola Ring around his neck, "If it was not my idea from the start the only other possibility would have been your death."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 4, 2009)

With Saito​
With a loud explosion the doors of a large cleared out storage room were blown open, the room was cleared out for training purposes and this was actually where Shin had been training though at the moment Saito was sitting against a wall while casually throwing the signal device up and catching it as it made down, repeating the progress while appearing bored."That took long enough."

Across of him stood a Gola Mosca Mobile Vestito, these Varia models were based on the Gola Mosca but were designed by re-imagining the Fierezza famiglia versions though the technology given to Nero by the Fierezza was outdated though and theirs had become much more advance and powerful over the years, especially the custom models.

Saito threw the signal device at the Gola who caught it and crushed it with easily, at this point the device had outlived it's use."Taking down Target 04."
The man inside the mechanical suit said, the voice sounded inhumanlike and absurdely deep.

Saito took on a boxing stance and started his footwork.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

"Ha.." Nathan stands up. "Haha..." He seems to have lost his mind completely. "YOU!!" He shouts and begins to walk over to a collapsed Sanae. "YOU DARE RUIN MY FACE?!" He kicks Sanae. "YOU LOUSY PATHETIC SCUM!!!!" He removes a few stems from his coat. "I'll destroy you... you worthless piece of decomposing dog shit!!!"

His flame activates and he throws a stem into Sanae's leg. "GUAH!" He then throws another into his chest, his neck, his stomach. "DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!!" he keeps throwing stems into Sanae. "YOU WORTHLESS SCUM!! DI DIE DIE!!!!" When he runs out of stems he begins kicking Sanae. "JUST DIE!! DIE!!!!!!!!!!!"  

Nathan has lost his mind. Being beaten the way he was, it wasn't in his plan. It ruined his image, his face was damaged. "YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!" He shouts. Sanae stays on the ground, coughing and hacking. This is no longer about a ring, this is about a stupid punch to the face. "Damn, it!" Sanae thinks.

"I' can still do one more Rebirth, but i don't know if i'll survive in my current condition." He coughs. "I can't stand this anymore! I'll risk it all!" "DIE!!!" Nathan goes to stomp on Sanae's head but his foot is stopped. "Muscle Rebirth." Sanae grins at him. "N...N..NO!!!" Nathan is flung into the air, breaking the lights and turning the room dark.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2009)

Kiya didn't like the sound of that, not as easy as she thought. Kiya skated back and held her cool. "Shin in a Kimono! Shin in a Kimono!" 

Regina raises her umbrella, and starts to spin it in her hand, the light covering of rain flames, starting to twirl around and falling of like rain drops.
"You know the rain flame is a marvelous thing, that many people don't appreciate. The tranquility of it is something beautiful, and when these rain drops touch you, the surrounding nerves will happen to slow down their transmission of signals to and from your brain."

Kiya was abit confused, could rain flames actually do that, or was she just blushing. Either way she would take no chances. She could see the droplets flying from the twirling umbrella, so she pumped her skates full of dying will, her own rain flames streaming out of the back of it pushing her forward.

Kiya skated in and out of the drops of rain flame, making sure none hit her, but alas it also prevented her from attacking. Her sword in hand slashing away any drops she couldn't rightly dodge. 

Regina was picking up on subtle things. "Tell me, Kiya was it, although I see you producing rain flames, do you even know what they are, apart from what I have told you, can you even summon them properly. I bet you don't even have a ring."

Kiya was getting angry "Oh shut up you slag, like I need to use some fancy fancy skills to beat you, as long as I have my bat and my sword, you are not going to win."

Regina smirked, "Ok ok, I guess I have to show you what a real guardian of rain should be doing."
Regina lowered her umbrella to her side holding it like she would hold a sword, and then in an instant she was gone, a splash of water only remained where she was. Kiya reacted quickly raising her sword to her face. Cling! The sound of metal smashing together Regina was in front of her, holding what seemed to be the handle of her umbrella but with a blade following on. The blade was covered in a deep blue rain flame and Kiya could feel lagging just being near to it. 

"The Guardian of the rain, the Shower that washes away everything! You thought you were the only one who could handle a sword, think again little girl."

Kiya's shock was gone and replaced with pure rage. "Did you just call me a little girl? Shin in a Kimono!"

Regina's face contorted, "What did you call me?"
Kiya not listening continued to push at regina, their blades locked tightly. And then as if a burst of power, like a water main burst within Kiya, a wave of rain flames burst out of her skates giving her that little extra push that she needed to force Regina back.

Regina jumped back, her straw sandals skidding along the water soaked floor. 
"My my, that was nice, but without mastering the tranquil effect of a rain flame you can never hope to beat me."

Over time whenever Kiya looked at Regina speaking all her crap, he head had permenantly been replaced by Shin's. But now Regina herself was more of an Ass than Shin and it didn't do anyone justice to use Shin's head. 

Both the women were covering head to toe in water, the sprinklers everywhere and the dim glow of rain flames at certain parts of the room.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2009)

"I' can still do one more Rebirth, but i don't know if i'll survive in my current condition." He coughs. "I can't stand this anymore! I'll risk it all!" "DIE!!!" Nathan goes to stomp on Sanae's head but his foot is stopped. "Muscle Rebirth." Sanae grins at him. "N...N..NO!!!" Nathan is flung into the air, breaking the lights and turning the room dark.

Sanae tosses off his sunglasses and grabs Nathan's foot as he falls back to the floor and flings him into a wall. he quickly charges forward and jumps into the air. "FOOL!" Nathan coughs and throws something at Sanae. "I WONT LOSE HERE!" He shouts, Vines begin to wrap around Sanae's body. "Not enough!" Sanae shouts, slamming both fists into Natha's head and then chin. 

"Damn.... it..." Nathan coughs as he crawls to his feet. "I'll..kill you..." Sanae could feel the roots digging into his muscles. "This is the last of my strength." He thought to himself. "So i have to end it now." He clutches his fist and pulls it back, punching down onto Nathan's jaw and then shrinking back to normal before collapsing onto the ground, covered in roses.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenzo vs Cassiel-

The two stand facing each other, staring each other down, "Why does it feel...like we've been in this face off for an eternity?" Cassiel nods, "You're right it shouldn't take me this long to finish off a weakling like you," he says readying his blade, "No, that's not what I meant, but whatever. Bring it."

Cassiel begins to grunt, holding his blade tightly, "I'll show you the true power of a Storm Guardian!" As he shouts his blade lights up in an intense red flame, "Crashing Tidal Wave!" He rushes forward at high speeds and begins to slice away at Kenzo. After every attack that he blocks another one breaks past his defense and slices at him.

He stops for a moment and begins to spin his blade around in his hand, "Wave's...DESTRUCTION!" He slices upward at Kenzo sending him flying backwards, blood shooting out of his chest. 

Kenzo flops to the ground, and lies motionless, "Now, all that's left is to retrieve my prize," he starts to walk over to the lifeless Kenzo. His hand twitches as he opens his eyes slightly and then closes them, "No...I can't...I can't leave Kana alone..." he slowly begins to get up, using his sword to assist him, "We only have each other...I can't leave her now. We...we were about to turn things around..." 

He finally gets to his feet, though he looks very wobbily, and his stance is far from intimidating, "Give it up, even the best swordsmen needs to know when to admit defeat, another thing a weakling like you would not know."

Kenzo tightens his grip, "Shut up..." he says panting, "There's no way I would admit defeat," he pulls his sword back, "I could never let my sister lose her last family member. I could never let that bastard Shin find out that I couldn't handle being his friggin' guardian. And of course, I could never let myself lose to a punk like you!" Suddenly his sword ignited in a bright red flame.

Cassiel's eyes open wide, "What? How could you learn to use your flames so quickly, and in that condition!" Kenzo chuckles, "Not as hard as you made it out to be I guess," He swings his sword and releases his chain. It is headed straight for his opponent, who prepares to block the attack, but he shakes his sword, causing it to curve and wrap around him.

"What's this?" He says struggling, "A little revenge," he says tightening his grip on the hilt and forcing his flames to go through the chain and burn Cassiel, "GHA!!!" Kenzo takes a deep breath, _"Come on...one last run..."_ he prepares himself and charges forward at Cassiel, who has now untied himself and caused the chain to retract.

Both swordsmen charge forward, their blades blazing red. Kenzo uses the little strength his has to leap into the air. Cassiel looks up at the teenager flying at him and raises his blade, "Big mistake," He prepares to strike but does not see Kenzo's foot coming straight for him. He tries to dodge but Kenzo hits his real target, the Varia's sword. Cassiel's eyes grow wide as he sees his blade fly off into the distance, and the next thing he notices is Kenzo's digging from his shoulder all the way down to his waist.

Kenzo brings the blade back up and cuts him across his chest as well, and then he uses the last of his strength to deliver a kick right to his stomach which knocks him over. Kenzo begins to fall but saves himself by using his sword to keep him up. 

Cassiel lies on the floor in his own blood, "F-Finish me..." Kenzo slowly walks over to him, raises his blade and stabs it down. Cassiel opens his eyes in shock, that Kenzo had cut the chain off of his neck instead. He reaches down and picks up the half of the Vongola Ring, "I can't kill you," he says firmly, "What?" He takes a look at the two Vongola Ring Pieces, "You need to stay alive, so when I become the Greatest Swordsmen you can see it and I'll shut your ass up for good," he says connecting the two pieces forming the one and only Vongola Storm Ring.

Cassiel shakes his head slightly before passing out. Kenzo takes a good look at the completed ring and then falls to the ground, flat on his back, "Rings...aren't really my thing..." he says starring off into space.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

Oressa leaves the Cloud Room, the Vongola Cloud ring in her hand. Outside the room Chloe and Rek were waiting for her.

"I'm impressed. Didn't think you'd win without using your flames." Rek told her.

"Like I ever needed it." She replied coldly. 

"Going to stay and watch the rest of the fun?" Chloe asked.

"I have no intention of watching them lose." Oressa said. "If you'll excuse me I need to rest in a secure area. Someone could still attack me while I'm outside."

The two bastions watched as Oressa walked away, her rifle slung on her back.

"She's growing well..." Chloe said.

"Well enough to be an heir." Rek added in a more serious tone.

"We have to keep a constant eye on her, don't we?" 

Rek nodded. "She's the Helix Don's contingency plan. Should he die, it is only natural that his daughter take her place."

Chloe smiled. "Well no use brooding about such things. Why don't we go see if her friends are winning?"

Rek grinned. "Let's."


Inside a private room, Oressa was resting peacefully. There was a television screen inside, where she could watch all the matches.

"Hey, can I come in?" Trias asked from behind the door. 

Oressa gripped her rifle, aiming it at the door. "Enter."

When she sees that it was indeed Trias who was behind the door, she loosened her grip on the rifle. 

"I...just wanted to say you were great today." Trias said, smiling. Oressa glanced him briefly, then turned to the screen. 

"The fight isn't over yet." She tells him, as she watches the remaining guardians battle the Varia.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2009)

Kiya's blonde hair, darker while being saturated in water. Her breathing heavy. This Regina girl was good too good. Maybe Kiya could use that against her.

Regina still had her sword drawn. "You know what, I really hate the colour of the rain flame. Personally I prefer a nice red, crimson really." 

Kiya looked at her with a look that said, 'What the fuck are you on about'. And then another splash in the water and Regina was charging towards Kiya. Regina's blade cutting deep into Kiya's shoulder. 

Kiya let out a scream and Regina jumped back skidding once more in the waters, the sprinklers quickly washed out the blood from her wound, although the crimson stream continued to flow. The rain flame had paralyzed her arm. Her sword arm was limp and she couldn't lift the blade.

Kiya placed her sword back in the sheath fumbling about using her left arm. Kiya pulled out her baseball bat and gave a few practice swings it was good. She skated around the field, the water level rising and splashing against her feet as her rain flames trailed out from behind her skates.

"Ok I guess I should try this." Kiya sighed and concentrated.
She skated around in a circle a few times, and then facing Regina a blast of Rain flames from the skates sent her flying towards her. The bat splashing against the water of the floor, creating a misty, splashy effect. The Bat covered in Rain flames coming up to strike Regina.

"Showering Strikeout!" The bat covering in a fierce aura of rain flames could only be identified by its blue glow. Through all the misty water in the air, coupled with the sprinklers dropping the rain like water over the battlefield and the ocean like crash from the rain flames from her skates, the bat looked like glorious beacon.

Regina confident in her skill, matched her up and ran straight towards Kiya. Her blade crashing into the baseball bat. The bat instantly crushed, it would never be used again but that was OK. Regina was still forcing the blade down over the nigh destroyed baseball bat Kiya was using to block.

"Looks like you have nothing left, little girl, and to bad you will never make it to womanhood." Regina still face to face with Kiya, about a hands distance between their faces. 

Kiya started to pant, and then laugh a bit. 
"Curveball."
Regina face sneered, "What are you on about brat?"
Kiya jumped back away from Regina's embrace still holding the bat.
"Curveball, my final attack."
"Aww cute too bad you will never get a chance to use it."
"I already did!" Kiya said pointing to Regina's stomach, it was red with blood trickling all over the lower half of her Kimono, she had felt the blood but mistaken it for water. But in the center of her wound, was Kiya's sword coated in the most magnificent blue rain flame. 

Regina just looked in awe. "What?" She asked as she placed her hands to the wound actually seeing the redding of her hands, she daren't remove the blade. 

Kiya's face was serious she had not wanted to kill her but it was her life over her own, but the ability of curveball at least took away all the pain. 
"Thanks to you, I was able to pull that off, your own arrogance my weapon. After you paralyzed my arm with your rain flame, I used my own rain flame to weaken your rain flame's affect. I then used the cover of Showering Strikeout to pull out my sword as your eyes were drawn to the glowing bat seen through the water veil, and at the last second I coated my blade in rain flames, making it a painless cut in your stomach that you jumped straight into. That is Curveball, the attack you never see coming." 

Regina made one last smirk, and fell to the ground, the sprinklers washing the crimson blood around the field. At least as the sword remained she felt no pain, just drifted off slowly into a sleep. 

Kiya ran a hand through her blonde hair, dropping the bat to the floor. She walked up to Regina's body and went to take the half ring from her neck. But as she grasped the ring Regina's hand grabbed Kiya.

"Girly, do me one thing, protect the Vongola with all your dying will. And take my blade as a replacement for that bat, it is hardly something the new guardian of the rain should have." 

Kiya nodded and took the ring from her neck and placed the two halves. 
"You see that Shin, I won!"

Kiya went and picked up Regina's umbrella blade and placed it in the place her bat once rested, and she left her own sword in Regina's stomach, soothing the pain until she was sure she had made it to paradise. But in the mean time, Kiya looked towards the camera and raised her middle finger.

"You fuckers!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2009)

Eliot VS Raziel 

Eliot was battling the darkhaired female Mist Varia, the locaion was perfect for Mist users. The room was filled with a dense mist, it made the art of using Mist Flames to conceal oneself and other things that much easier.The room modeled like a port had many storage containers and buildings that could be used to conceal and take cover behind.

Eliot was making use of it, his opponent seemed to melt into the Mist and he had a devil of a time spotting the strikes she made.Damn near invisible to him, he was lucky to have some Mist experience and his quick reflexes.

He was running around, jumping from container to container until he suddenly let himself drop down.A splitsecond later metallic shine flashed across from where his throat had been.As he let himself fall he threw his rope dart to is right, like he guessed Raziel had been hiding herself there and the weapon bound itself around a shadowy form that had been barely noticaeble in this misty night (There was little lighting inside this chamber and it simulated a misty night on the docks)

Raziel came back into view and she took another swipe at Eliot, the paper fan she was using as a weapon seemed harmless but Eliot knew better then to let himself get struck by it.With her this close to him, _and _ with his weapon attached to her, forced him to resort to something other then dodging.

With all of his might he pulled at the weapon, causing Raziel to be spun around like a top.She lost her balance, giving Eliot a chance to get a kick in.The woman fell down off the container and rolled down to a lower point of the dry dock.Eliot jumped after her and then realized the mistake he made.Raziel, on the floor, smirked and made pulling motions with her hands.

Mist coated razor sharp wires were attached to her gloves, She had intentionally let herself get dropped down here, where he gloves and trap were waiting for her.Mid-roll she put her gloves on and now that Eliot was in position she closed the trap.

Eliot was just in time to stop himself, which was hard due to the downwards slope coupled with his momentum but only received minor cuts.He could sense a large portion of the wires but was sure there were some that he would miss."And now little one, I've caught you in my web."She went to finish him off but Eliot threw a deck of cards at her.This move stunned her and allowed him to throw his rope around her neck, he couldn't move without cutting himself up but he would take her down with him.He pulled her into the wiring and doomed himself at the same time, the wiring connected to her gloves would pull at those in the trap and  cut him while doing so.

That was exactly what happened, Raziel was thrown into the trap as well but both of the Mist combatants yelled out in pain as blood gushed from the dozens of wounds all across their body.Both were horrible injured and fell down to the ground.Seemingly ending the match in a double K.O.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2009)

The Spina's had a nice view their box.
"You know what Capo, there seems to be something special in that there Okajima blood." 
"Of course Dio, they are descended from Electric Gamma of the Giglo Nero, it is only natural that a strong thunder flame and a resolve for battle runs through them."
"Fausty, I wanna fight." Farfalla pointed her finger at many different screens before resting on the cloud battle. "That one!" 
"Later my dear, he said as he rubbed behind her ears."
"Hey Pio, look at that, A nice battle between two wet chicks, guardians of the rain indeed. Guardians of my personal rain." Vincent geered. 
"..."
"You know what Pio, your quite the downer. Maybe a game of poker would help." 
"Vincent tone down, leave Piovere alone and let us concentrate on the last match the sky match." 

----
With Johnny and Cold.

"Who the fuck are you old man?" The snitch infront of him shouted at the balding man dressed in the finest Italian leather.

"Who am I?" Johnny started to chuckle. 
"I am the Cold Medallion of the Spina." As he said that the skin seemed to drip from his face revealing a skull. The rest of his body disappeared all that remained was a chuckling skull.

The skull flew up to the snitch who was on the floor in terror. "So what information do you have for me?"

"Erm, erm, the Sette Bastion are planning to make their move, even the Spina might not survive."

The jaw half fell of the Skull as it chuckled midair. "The Sette may be large, but we Spina are holders of 4 of the Vortice rings." 

"I am sorry I am just passing on the message, so now do I get my payment?" The Snitch was rubbing sores all over his face, he no doubt wanted some Meth and probably thought that this was just some residual high.

"Oh I'll give you your reward." The Skull said as indigo flames burnt in its eyes. Then from behind the skull, an explosion appeared, at first what seemed like feathers at closer inspection were reeds. Coated in a nice indigo flame, covered the whole warehouse where they were. The Skull turned to fly away.

"What the Shit is this!"
"Your reward!" The skull said. The room started to warp, and from it came giant beasts and fearfolk that would make men drop to their knees. The snitch screamed, and somehow the skull smiled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 18, 2009)

Sky room, Shin VS Nero

Shin bit trough the pain and dusted himself off,Nero's new technique sacrificed mobility for attacking strength.This combined with his impressive strength made this a dangerous technique. This all could be over in a second."I should hurry up, I believe everyone is done already."The floor, wall and ceiling of this room were made of monitors that allowed him to keep track of his guardian's progress.An added bonus was the fact that Kiya and Regina's battle room was positioned directly above him and for all intents and purposes it appeared like he was looking up at them trough a glass ceiling.....Meaning he had great view of both female's underwear from this position.

He probably should keep quiet about this little fact, Kiya had a bad habit of punching him.

"Alright, I've seen what you can do and I have to say that I'm a little disappointed, I mean I thought you were this badass assassin G but a single hansom mafia rookie is capable of kicking your ass, I mean if I get serious."Nere's grip on his throttle/handle tightened, sparks of Sky flame spewed from the barrel of the rifle/tonfa."Don't get me wrong, I'm not just saying this to piss you off I could seriously take you down if I go all out and it seems like a perfect time do so."With a smirk he added."It'll be over within seconds, starting.....3.....2.....Now!"

At the signal both of them disappeared from view, racing towards the other at ticket worthy speeds. Well if one could be fined for running or shooting oneself too fast.At the decisive moment the two reached other the battle was settled.While Nero came in with two outstretched legs to mow Shin done, Shin used one of his speed techniques.

He rapidly kicked off in the same place, just before getting hit by Nero, and started to move so fast even Nero could only see a blurry form.He made several feints that threw him off and the next instance he heard."Vongola Flash!"And the blurry form seemed to split into two equally blurry shadows that passed, on at each side.They merged again and right at that location Shin's form reappeared. 

A stunned Nero could only look behind him but nothing to defend himself from Shin's offensive move.Shin spun around, with his right leg high in the air and yelled out."Vongola: Sky Striker!"Sky Flames were spraying from the back of his cleats as his foot was launched and then collided against Nero's face.One could just faintly make out the rattle of loose teeth that followed a deafening thud and a weak groan.

Nero was sent flying once more, this time crashing into a nearby wall and wrecking the monitors after smashing trough the glass layers protecting the monitor.With his feet at least a foot up from the ground, he was dug in the wall but before he could get escape this predicament Shin came into to finish it.Now with his left leg at chest height he called out."Vongola: Sky Striker's Barrage!"A flurry of kicks were unleashed on Nero's limp form, blood and Sky Flames sprayed around.

When Shin ended, the Sky Flames burning from his forehead and cleats were canceled and a visibly tired and banged up Shin breathed out in relief, he would never admit it but the outcome of this battle had been far closer then he pretended it to be.

He reached into the bloody mess that was or had been Nero and retrieved the chain hanging from his neck.The ring was extracted from the chain and then locked into the other half of the Sky ring.The now complete Vongola ring was slipped on his left ring finger and he headed to the exit.He needed to find out how his guardians were doing, things didn't look good for, especially for Sanae and Eliot.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

_New York, Tepellin Tower_

A tall, muscular man with a long fu manchu mustache was sitting by himself inside a chinese restaurant, drinking wine. 

"Mind if I join?" 

The man looks up to see Evita, the storm guardian of Sette Bastioni. She was wearing a red jumpsuit that showed off a little cleavage.

"Grab a seat." 

Evita sat down next to the man and had some wine herself. "Our expansion into Europe will begin in a few weeks." Evita said. "Zhao, is Brigade 17 ready?" She asked.

Zhao sighed. "By my standards, no. But they'll squash whatever opposition those European mafiosos can throw at us."

Evita agreed. "The Vongola in-fighting has made the European underworld weak and defenseless."

"The Spina are a threat to us however." The fact that they held 4 of the Vortice rings meant that they were the only ones who could actually put up resistance, barring the Vongola and the Russian organization Hotel Moscow.

"But if Vlad succeeds in convincing Hotel Moscow to side with us, they won't survive." Evita said confidently. An remaining assets the Vongola still had within the Americas were being rapidly bought out, while those in Europe were under attack from both Sette spies and opportunistic families. 

"You underestimate how powerful the Vortice rings are." Zhao warned.

Evita laughed. "Sette Bastioni isn't just one family. Sette represents the 108 families who had the wisdom and fortune to follow the Helix Don. When we speak, we speak with the voice of thousands!" 

Zhao lowered his head, and took a drink. "But would they listen?"

_Relaxation Room_

There was one battle left now, the one that'll decide who would become Vongola XI.

Trias placed his blue overcoat on a coatrack, and then headed for the seat next to Oressa. She was still in her skin-tight black suit, patches of the suit ripped enough for him to see her fair skin. She was covered in numerous injuries, and was busy trying to fix them up herself using the remnants of her pink dress instead of proper medical equipment.

"Let me help you with that." Trias approached her and tried to wrap some gauze on one of her wounds, but Oressa refused.

"No. I'm not sure if there's poison in there." Oressa told Trias, moving her wounded arm away from the gauze. 

Trias smiled thinly. "Oressa, please. There's a higher risk of you bleeding to death than the gauze being poisoned." 

After contemplating it Oressa agreed and had her wounds bandaged by Trias. He was halfway through patching her up when Oressa spoke again.

"Trias, look at me." The young man was confused, and cautiously raised his head to look at Oressa. Both of their faces were inches from each other.

"Um...Oressa, this is a little..."

Oressa moved closer, whispering to Trias' ear."Shut Up." Then all distance between them disappeared.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2009)

The doors of the rooms had opened, Kiya and Ran hobbled out of their respective rooms. Sora having finished his business was waiting for them. Kiya was alright using her sword as a walking stick, but Ran was toppling over her own legs, they were red with burn marks all over it, it was a wonder she could even walk.

"Ran!" Sora shouted as he ran to help her up. The second his arms wrapped around hers, all her weight fell onto him.

"I am sorry I didn't see your battle, I was a bit busy." 
"No worries, I won and all that matters is that your here."
"What!?"
"Erm...Nothing." Ran said shifting her eyes, and then she feel into his arms for a deep embrace, and allowed herself to fall asleep for the time being, the pain in her legs wavering for the time that Sora held her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2009)

After a quick rest on the floor, Kenzo gets back to his feet and heads towards the others, leaving a trail of blood behind him. He finds Sora, Kiya, and Ran, "Geez, what happened to you guys," they turn, hearing his familiar voice. Sora and Kiya's eyes shoot open as they spot the cut up, burnt, and heavily bleeding Kenzo.

"What? Is my headband messed up or something?" he says adjusting it around, "N-Not that, you're covered in blood!" She says pointing at him, "Is that really all yours?" Sora comments, "Well..." he takes a look at himself, "Yea, mostly," Kiya looks at him, still concerned, "Maybe you should sit down."

He digs his blade into the ground, "Sounds good," he says falling into a sitting position. Sora still looks at him, "What?" He places his hand on his chin, "You _did _ win your fight right?" he says, unsure because of his apperance, "Of course, your looking at the proud owner of...this piece of jewlery..." he says belittling the Vongola Ring that he holds up in front of Sora, "Now where's that idiot Shin, he better not have lost."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 18, 2009)

With the Vongola

Kiya, Ran, Oressa and Kenzo were already inside of the the Relaxation Room, Cervello members started to show up inside the Relaxation Room with first aid kits and offered to patch up the less serious injured Guardians that were inside of the room.

The with roses overgrown Sanae was next, he too was rushed off to a medical chamber for the urgent medical attention he needed.

Next was Shin, who was being escorted by two Cervello who were offering medical care."Ladies, ladies, I know you people (As in females in general) can't keep your hands off me but I'm fine, I just wanna check up on my Guardians first, afterwards we can go play doctor as long as you two wish."The bloody and bruised Shin loudly entered the room together with the more then slightly annoyed Cervello.
"Where are the others?"He was surprised to see only Kiya, Ran,Kenzo and Oressa, well and Trias but he wasn't involved with the Ring battles.

One of the Cervello spoke up."Those that you see here have all won and made it out on their own strength, Kiya Asasame Vongola guardian of the Rain.Ran Okajima Vongola guardian of the Thunder. Oressa Mortis Vongola guardian of the Cloud.Kenzo Hanabishi Vongola guardian of the storm  and you, the victor of the Sky battle, Boss of the famiglia, Shin Yagami Vongola XI."

She then moved on to the missing members."The battle for the Sun ended in a Double Knock-Out, though as the only survivor, Sanae Hanekoma is crowned the victor and Vongola Guardian of the Sun.

"Then the Battle of the Mist...."

Several minutes ago in the Mist chamber

The blood of the two candidates mixed with each other on the port floor, both of the two bodies hadn't mover an muscle in quite a few minutes but one suddenly stirred awake.It was the female, Raziel of the Varia.She climbed on to her knees and used her steel fan's sharp spikes to cut the wires and so could safely crawl over to Eliot's body.The Vongola let out a weak groan when he felt someone creep on him but was too drained, literally, to defend himself from the fatal strike made by Raziel.

When Raziel was certain the battle was over she grabbed the ring half and held it close to her chest before she rested again.The Cervello were quick to declare her the winner and then attended to her wounds.

Back in the Relaxation Room

"Eliot Winthrop did not survive his battle, instead the guardian of the Mist is Varia guardian of the Mist Raziel Foschia."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

"HACK!" Sanae coughed up a lump of coagulated blood. "Welcome back to the world of the living." Sho smirked, leaning back in a chair next to Sanae's bed. "W...what happened?" Sanae coughed. "You got your ass handed too you but seems you beat your opponent into a bloodied pulp. A pulp which i suppose didn't survive the battle since you were declared the only surviver of the fight." Shou sighed and tried to raise his arm. "It....it wont move...." a worried look grew across his face. "You won't be moving very well for a while. You remember what i told you, you can use muscle rebirth only so much. Each time you use it your body is damaged further." sanae coughed. "It was worth it..." He could see a ring resting on his finger. "I guess it was. Sun Gaurdian." Sho stood up and turned his back to Sanae. "Now get some sleep, i got a suprise for you when your better."


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2009)

Ran opened her eyes. 
"What happened?" She asked as she noticed everyones face was low and dropped, well all but Oressa.

Sora holding her tight, "Eliot, he didn't make it. And Sanae is horribly damaged." 
It was then the Cervello noticed that she was just not sleeping and offered to rush her off to tend to her wounds.

"Vongola guardian of thunder, you must come with us."
"No I want to stay!"
"Ran just go" Sora's eyes stern but filled with the look that let her know he did care, and with that she let the Cervello wheel her away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 18, 2009)

One week after the ring battles 

The Vongola had recovered from the battles, in the meantime most took some time off to attend personal matters.Most still had families they had to reassure they were okay, parents seemingly tended to be suspicious of kids showing up in the middle of the night all bloody and bruised.

Shin had been living on his own for a while now, and so just let his wounds heal up without having to worry about anyone asking any questions.At school he just claimed to have gotten into a fight over the weekend. 

But neither school or Football had been on his mind much during the week, instead he had made use of Platina's contacts and experience.He had let her fly in a replacement for Eliot, as cold as it may seem to replace him so quickly they had no choice, it would've been worse to just let his killer keep the ring.No, Platina had arranged for an old student of her's, the guy was apparently full of BS but a strong fighter and skilled in Mist Flame usage.

She also got into touch with some other guy that she knew, he had been looking for a family and she vouched for him so he gave to okay.Supposedly the other guy could provide some role in the family, not as a guardian but still some kind of role.But perhaps his greatest use was his Family name, or so Platina cryptically claimed.

But on top of the addition to his battle forces , he had been working on establishing the Vongola in Namimori.As a mafia boss he should be involved with the local criminal activity, and so after taking down a dozen or two goons he made himself the superior of one of the local big fish.They had no knowledge of the true mafia world and so it had been an easy task for him to do it personally.He just relied on Platina to steer him in the right direction, he honestly had no idea where to find local crimebosses, crackhouses, etc.

Lacking manpower it was difficult for him to get that hold on the Namimori underworld that he wanted, at the moment he was limited to the "Protection business" but Platina said she would solve this, lower ranking Vongola would flown in over time, slowly so that it wouldn't be too suspicious.

At the moment it was morning, Shin had still been sleeping, he had been out all night and had only gotten in around dawn but within a few short hours Platina slapped him awake."We're meeting up with those two acquinteces of mine, they took some manpower with hem for you."Platina literally dragged him out of bed."Get dressed, we're heading to the base."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

_Corsica, a week after the Varia battle_

A lone yacht docked at a small port in Corsica, France. "Napoleon's birthplace... what a fitting place to conduct negotiations." 

Vlad Tepes left the ship, accompanied by a single man. His sword, Liberation was with him, as was his favorite handgun, a Glock customized with batwings and enlarged space for ammunition.

The Sette's head negotiator headed for a secluded house outside of town. As he walked towards there the people gave him suspicious looks.

Several thugs waitied for him outside the house, asking Vlad to surrender his weapons. 

"Even the boxes sir." Vlad sighed, and handed the man his boxes.

Inside the house representatives from various mafia families were present. Vlad noticed there weren't any representatives from Spina or Vongola. He sighed. They were the only ones he was interested in. At least the representative from Hotel Moscow was there.

"Thank you for having me here." Vlad said in fluent Italian. "I do hope you're all ready for negotiations. The Helix Don appreciates your peaceful surrender, and hopes that we all will profit from this."

A roar of outrage came from the familiy representatives. 

"Surrender!? I thought we were here to discuss an alliance!" One of the family representatives yelled.

"Famiglia Virochio will not accept surrender!" Another yelled.

"Surrender is the only viable option. The Helix Don's might is unmatched. You will accept surrender...or..." 

Vlad walked towards the Virochio family representative, and snapped his neck.

"....We unleash our full wrath."

The representatives and their body guards drew out guns, some of them coated with flames.

Vlad sighed. "Wrath it is." The representatives fired, but Vlad used the corpse of the Virochio representative as a shield. He charged towards the nearest of the representatives and struck him at the vital regions. Vlad took the gun from him, and began to return fire. 

"This is Vlad." He called from his cellphone. They refused. Move in now.

At various points throughout Italy and Europe, bases of various families were under attack or raided by the authorities. 

"Now then...I should finish off negotiations." 

Vlad attacked, firing his gun at the nearest flame wielders he could see. The Sette negotiator took refuge behind another of the mafiosos, using him as a shield. He shot bullet after bullet, his accuracy honed through years of service in the military. One of the representatives charged him with a dagger. A fatal mistake. Vlad shoved his human shield towards the representative, spun around him, and snapped his neck. 

The remaining mafiosos were now reluctant to fight. Vlad saw this, amused. "We still welcome surrender. However, we'll only accept it from one representative." Vlad smiled. "Last man standing gets to serve the Helix DOn.

An hour later Vlad left Corsica. His assistant had managed to retreive his weapons for him, saving him the bother. 

"Send a message to Spina." He said to his assistant. "Negotiations will begin in a few days.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2009)

With Kenzo-

He woke up from his sleep and slowly got out of bed. His injuries were much better than they were at the time, but he could still feel some pain if he did any sharp movements. For the entire week of school Kenzo had missed atleast the first two periods. In his condition at the time there was no way that he could free run to school, so that left walking, which was in no means speedy transportation.

He got dressed and walked out of the window. He took a deep breath, "I'm fine," he says looking at his bandaged chest and arms, "Who needs these-" he goes to rip them off but stops because of the pain, "You know what...they look kind of cool, I think I'll keep them." He nods to reassure himself, "Anyway, I better get to this meeting," he prepared himself and then lept onto the next roof.

"That wasn't so bad," he continued to go from roof to roof until he approached one of huge gaps between buildings that he had come so used to leaping over during his healthy days, "No problem..." He picks up speed and then leaps into the air, he does a small twist in mid air, assuming he would make it no problem. Then he got a good look and...he wasn't even close. BANG! He crashes itno the side of the building and through a window. He looks around at a family, eating breakfast together. The father adjusts his glasses before reaching for his gun which was convieniently under the table, "Now hold on," Kenzo says holding his arms up in an attempt to calm the man down. He cocks the gun and Kenzo sprints for the door. 

He busts out right before the man fires, "This meeting better be worth it!" he says running through the street, headed for the Vongola Base.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

VRRR!!! wheels could be seen speeding down the round, going faster then most of the cars. "ARE YOU SURE THIS IS SAFE!" Sanae could be heard screaming. "IT'S FINE! I BUILT IT MYSELF!" Sho laughs, the two are in a wheel chair, Sanae sitting down, Shou standing on the back with a remote control one would expect to be used on a RC car. "THIS IS FUN RIGHT!" Shou laughs as he beefs up the speed of the wheel chair. "HOW DID YOU GET A WHEEL CHAIR TO GO OVE 60MPH!" Sanae looked behind him, still barely able to move most his body. "I FOUND A V12 ENGINE IN A JUNK PILE!" Sanae blinked. "DON'T THEY USE THOSE IN PLANES AND SPORTS CARS!?" he asked. "YEAH. YEAH THEY DO." Sho answered as he cranked the chair up to 90. Making a very speedy trip to get to the meeting.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2009)

Ran was hobbling down the road, towards the base using her Crutches. She had been told she would never use her legs again, but Sora had assured her he would fix it, and for the last week had been learning everything about being a doctor. 

The crutches were lightweight and easy to use, plus it gave her a chance to enhance her upper body strength. 

She found herself cursing Shin, but it was not his fault. 

On the way there Ran saw Kiya, Kiya only had a bandage over her shoulder where she had been hit with the sword.

"Ran! Hold up." Kiya said skating upto her. 
"Well I can't really move much faster." She smiled. "Whats that she pointed to the umbrella at her side. 
"Oh this, thats my second sword." Kiya's smile faded, remembering how she had obtain it.
"Oh sorry, lets get to the meeting ey?" Ran asked.
Kiya nodded and the made their way to the Vongola base.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2009)

Oressa was inside Rek's sedan, his cousin offering to take her to the Vongola base.

"I'm surprised you accepted my offer. Shouldn't you be suspicious that I might steal some plans or something?" Rek asked.

"I have no idea who you or your friend are working for. However it seems of little consequence, since if you do anything wrong I'll be sure to tear your head open." She replied. 

Rek laughed. "Ryahaha. I'll keep that in mind."

The sedan passed by Trias' house, picking up the mist user. 

"Um...thanks for giving me a ride." Trias said as he went inside the car. 

"Anything for my dear cousin's lover." Rek replied, grinning.

Oressa gave him a scathing glance, but he merely laughed as the sedan approached the Vongola Base.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2009)

Everyone that needed to there was there. Sora was busy he was working on these white cubes, about a dozen or so of them. Platina was standing over him, watching his work.
"Sora, you have become a might box technician in such a short while." 
Sora chuckled abit, "Its ok I guess, I would be further along, but I just had to do some med school work."

Sora looked back at the rest of the guardians they were in bad shape, but he knew after awhile things would get better. But after some more sun flame treatments, they for the most part would be better. 

"Ok guys, there is two parts to this meeting but I will go first, and then Platina would like to speak."
The group nodded, all apart from Shin and Oressa. Shin looked tired and Oressa, well was Oressa.

Shin pressed a button and a projector appeared on screen. It showed a Zoo. 
"This is Namimori animal reservation." Changing the slides, showing all the different animals running around inside.

"Basically, it is old and running out of the funds to maintain itself."

Oressa raised her hand, "What does a fucking Zoo have to do with anything?"

"I'm getting to that. So the Zoo will be closed down and the animals either put down or shipped away."

He changed the slide again. "But recently it has taken a turn for the worst, the old cages and enclosures have broken and a number of animals have broken free, releasing others along their way."

He changed the slide again.
"The owners, are fearful of entering the area as it would be hard for them to control so many loose wild animals. The city council called up the animal control team to help shuffle the animals from the zoo, into cargo boxes to be transported to other zoo's throughout Japan."

Oressa raised her hand again. "Again what does this have to do with us."

"Well, Platina being the wonderful woman she is, somehow made our little group be the animal control team."

Shin snapped back into action up hearing that.
"What we have to play with animals? That sounds like womans work."

Platina smiled, "Oh no, not play these animals have been loose for a good two weeks now and have taken to the freedom like stink on a skunk. Finding subduing and getting them on the Cargo boxes will be a great training exercise. Plus the reward from this experience will be very very important in the battles to come, now that you are fully fledged mafia, and will have to deal with very strong opponents."

The group groaned,  "But we are still injured." 
Platina smiled, "I have some help arranged for you but I think you will enjoy these." She waved Sora over as he had gone back to his work bench.

He came holding a large storage box filled with those white boxes he had been working on earlier. 
"These are my DLX animal boxes, they allow you to capture any animal within it and turn it into your own personal box animal. So while you are working in the zoo, you can use these to capture an animal for you personally." 

"Whats a box animal?"

"It is an animal that lives within one of these boxes, like us it has different flame types, you open the box and release it by placing your lit ring into the hole on the top. Each animal also can use flame as effiecently as people." 

"So like a dying will pet? Plus we don't even fully understand how to use our flames."
"Don't worry I can teach you that."  

"Exactly like a pet. You must charge the box with you flame before you throw it and once you capture an animal the box will change colour and pattern in accordance to your animal" 

Each one of the guardians took a box, even Trias and the others took one. Thinking over what animal would they hunt down, and if they would have to fight the stronger ones.

Platina stood up, and walked towards a door "Ok second order of buisness, I would like you guys to meet some people..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 19, 2009)

Platina introduced the two notable additions, there were a bunch of others as well but their jobs were just loyal but hired muscle.They had been sent on their way, keeping an eye out for Shin's businesses.

"I'd like you to meet Giovanni Luciano Forza, he's experienced and quite notorious in Italy."Platina introduced the redheaded male who entered the room, he didn't look friendly, more annoyed and simply said."Call me Gianluca instead."After that he took a seat.

"Right.....Anyways, next I'd like to......"She stopped when the lights started to flicker.Ghostly groans were heard and a mist started to fill the room, out of the mist a demonic form rose and started to laugh maniacally.Nobody was sured what was going and or if they were supposed to attack it, Platina though knew exactly what was going on.

A loud thud was heard and the mist disappeared and the lights stopped flickering, next to the light switch a young male was rubbing his head.He had long hair and wore a cape instead of the suits most of the other Italians here were wearing."This was an old student of mine, Gabriele Pezzini."

"Damn, that hurt....But pleased to meet you guys."

"........"These guys were supposed to bolster his ranks.Especially that last guy was weird, how was he supposed to replace Eliot and take the Vongola Mist ring.

"That's about it, you guys are ready to leave so......G*et off your lazy asses and get to work!"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2009)

Oressa narrowed her eyes. She didn't trust either of these new guys one bit. 

"Trias, I'd like a word with you." She whispers to his ear. Trias blushes slightly, and agrees. 
The two step outside, where the others wouldn't be able to hear them.

"I don't trust these new guys, not one bit." Oressa told him. 

"They seem like decent people, Oresa, give them a chance."Trias scratched his head.

Oressa groaned. "They might betray us, like those Varia. They're a threat to the family!" She paused briefly, surprised that she considered them her family now. 

Trias smiled. "I'll keep any eye on them, if it makes you feel safe." He said, holding her hand.

"Thank you." She said genuinely.

"KISS HER! YOU DESERVE IT!" Oressa and Trias look outside the gates, to see Rek and Chloe standing in front of Rek's sedan.

"I bet 5 dollars there's going to be tongue." Chloe said.

"I'm betting 10 on Oressa ending up on top." 

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!" Oressa takes out her handgun and fires rubber bullets on the two Bastions.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

"Uh, I'd get off my lazy ass but my body is still recovering." Sanae commented. "Hehe, Watch this." Sho whispered to platina. "I'mma make him do doughnuts!" He began screwing around with the controller and causing Sanae's chair to go out of control. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Sho laughed as hard as he could till he felt a hard THWACK! to the back of his head. Platine snagged the controller and returned Sanae's chair to normal. "t..thanks..." Sanae said dizzily. "OI! That's my controller!" Sho reached to grab it but Platina held it as high in the air as she could. "You'll get it back when you can behave." "I put a V12 engine in that thing! how can i behave when i have such a fun toy!" He jumped and snagged the controller. "TO THE ZOO!!!" Sho hopped onto the back of Sanae's chair and hauled ass out of the base, doing well over 60...


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2009)

Sora walked over to the two new arrivals. He faced them stern and yet not imposing. "I am Sora Manjoume, the box technician I take it your joining us on our mission, if you would like a capture box you can have one, you can take one each from that box if you want." He said pointing to the storage box.

"Ok as Sho says to the Zoo everyone!"

Sora nodded to the two new arrivals and then took his leave. He walked upto Ran and smiled. The two started to walk outside to the Vongola's coach. 

"So ran any ideas what Animal your gonna pick?"
"As that is the worst of my problems can I even catch an animal like this." Ran said looking down at her legs and crutches.

"Thats why I got you, well actually made this present for you for winning your ring battle." 
Rans eyes widened "A present! Gimme! Gimme!" 

Sora shook his head, "Close your eyes and hold out your hand." 
Ran did as she was told, she felt Sora place something in her hands, the shape was something familiar as if she had just held it before.

Ran opened her eyes and there in her hand was a box, like the Box Sora had handed out earlier. This box was metallic green, and on one panel was a silver star, on another was a silver lightning bolt and  on another was a silver boot. 

"What is it?"

"Its your very first box weapon, you guys can use them now you have real rings. I also put Shin and Kiya's boots in boxes as well. But just open it, their name is Polaris like the star, because you are my star." Sora blushed. 

As he blushed Ran jumped up and kissed him, at first he was weary and then he reciprocated. After a while they stopped and moved away from each other the setting really awkward. After a while Ran sighed. "Ok I'm gonna open it."

Ran raised her ring finger and concentrated like she was taught to bring the flame out, electricity started to spark from her hand and she pushed it into the box. A blast of green light and electricity burst from the box and wrapped around her feet and legs. The main part lacthed around her feet and then another larger part nearer her thighs.

"Woah! I thought was gonna be an animal, but this is amazing what does it do?"
Sora beamed, "Well as I was studying I came across the idea of electromagnetic waves helping healing, and with some thinking and some help from Alfa we came up with these, super powered electromagnetic boots."

"Oh shit!"

"Yep with these powered by your thunder flames you have control over a magnetic spectrum. And it also means you can use them to walk or move around and get rid of those pathetic crutches." 

Ran jumped on Sora again knocking him to the ground. "This time it won't be awkward." And then she kissed him again. 

Kiya was walking past, saw them two on the floor and quickly turned around with a snicker on her face. 

Minutes later, the Bus was ready to depart. "Ok Sho, you ready." 

The engine roared loud like jet plane and the bus was off. 

After about half an hour of driving, they reached the zoo, the entrance was covered in vines and the gates rusty.

"How long did you say this was abandoned for?" Trias asked quietly.
"About 2 weeks give or take a few years."
"Years! Why hasn't anyone done anything yet?" Ran asked.
"Oh every team that went in there came out injured or died inside, now people won't even take the job. Now lets get going!" Platina shouted, kicking open the rusty gates to the Zoo. 

"There are the animals!" Pointing inside. "And there are cargo crates!" Pointing to her right. "Go go go."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2009)

Oressa growled. Being forced to do manual labor like this...she was a journalist, damn it, not some mindless airhead like that voyeur Yagami!

"I guess I could let Trias do all the work..." She checked her gun, hidden in holster underneath her pink dress. She was carrying incendiary shots, and a couple of magazines of rubber bullets.

"Why do I suspect there's going to be a lot of trouble!?" Trias grimaced, and went inside the reserve at the back of the group.

Up above, a metallic-looking bird was gliding effortlessly,despite its size. It was carrying two passsengers, Chloe wearing an explorer's costume and a safari hat, and Rek, who wore a costume similar to Chloe's but with more pockets. 

"This is going to be quite entertaining."

Chloe nodded. "I for one can't wait to see what wondrous creatures lurk inside the reserve." Being a zoologist, her excitement was understandable.

"Perhaps we should unleash some beasts of our own? Sette Bastioni is not at war with Vongola, but some healthy competition never hurt anyone." 

"Guess so." Chloe agreed. From her belt she removed a circular object that resembled a box. The Sette symbol was printed on its center. "Diablos!" 

The sphere opened, releasing a creature that oddly resembled a living shadow with a mischievous grin.

"Go have fun." Diablos laughed, and floated towards the reserve.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 20, 2009)

With the Vongola 

"This is so beneath me"Shin sighed, he was wise enough to just go along with it though.Platina didn't take no for an answer.She really quit with the constant beating she dealt out, imagine the looks on rival boss' their faces when they see the Vongola boss gets smacked around by a lady.

"So what kinds of wild animals are found here, horseys and stuff?"Shin slowly stepped trough the Zoo gates, as a precaution he had his storage box ready in his hand, he was no longer wearing sneakers under his suit.Instead he wore a pair of more appropriate Italian shoes.His Talaria were among the three footwear based weaponry that Sora had created and later adapted them to allow storage in an equipment box.

"How the hell am I supposed to get those things inside a crate."He pointed out and walked up the nearest bunch of animals.A family of Wild Boars."Here litttle boar, here here."He attempted to lure the animals but was in for a surprise, animal life wasn't something that interested Shin and so he had no idea that boars like these were quite vicious and the Vongola boss was sent running with two of the larger boars right on his tail.

"That guy is supposed to be the new Vongola....Sheesh."Gian sighed, he immediately took out his steel whip and dashed after Shin and his pursuers.He lashed out with his weapon and it wrapped around the leg of an boar who tripped ans a result of this."Just take them down with appropriate force."He told his new boss, he'd have to get used to that, he always thought he would become a family boss himself.

"I'm not comfortable with beating animals, they're just acting on instinct here."Shin replied, his athletic history and Mafia grade training made it easy for him to keep running like while holding an conversation at the same time."It's either you or them, with predators on the loose here you'll end up dead before you know of it if you keep running away."Shin hated it, but the recent Storm natured addition was right, he jumped up and kicked off his leather shoes while in the same move he ignited an orange flame from his Vongola ring and then pushed it into his storage box.

The Talaria shot out and slipped on his feet.He landed and with a spinning kick, one that he held back in order to just knock the boar out, he brought his pursuer down."Time to get them into those crates."Gian commented as he started tying up the boar he took down.

Gabri had disappeared right after the group entered the zoo, he made use of Mist flames to keep himself hidden from the animals.He first wanted to test this special box, from what he heard it was quite revolutionary."Now just to find a suitable animal."The first things that came to mind were Owls, Ravens, Crows, Vultures, Bats......Not that he had interest in flying animals but they were symbols of death, it would strike fear in his opponents hearts and that was exactly what he was going for.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2009)

Kenzo walks through the zoo by himself, "This place is a disaster," he says stepping over a destroyed gift shop, "But where are all of the animals?" A snake lowers its body from a tree branch and wraps around the Storm Guardian's neck, "Gha!" he tries to pull it off but doesn't get anywhere. He draws his sword but stops himself from slicing the snake in half. He then slowly makes his way to the base of the tree.

He draws his sword, and activates his ring, coating the blade in flames. He then swings at the tree and the flame travels up it and onto the branch that the snake is resting on. It quickly lets go of Kenzo and leaps off of the tree. Kenzo catches and throws it into one of the boxes, "Damn snake," he says rubbing his neck. Suddenly the burning tree falls down and every animal in the area flies out of where ever it was hiding and runs around crazed.

"Crap, what've I done," He dodges a charging goat and kicks it into a box, "Come on, I don't wana' hurt you," he then hears a noise that causes his eyes to shoot wide open. He turns to see a large rampaging elephant, "HOW'M I SUPPOSED TO CAPTURE THAT!" he says running up a near by tree to avoid the beast.


----------



## Wisely (Jun 21, 2009)

At the Namimori Airport


Meanwhile, Akira who had just arived in Namimori, Japan was greeted by one Platina's assitant at the airport. "Welcome Akira. I will be taking you to our destination." Says the assistant. Akira and the assitant begin to walk to the car. "Where is our destination exactly?" Says Akira stepping into the car. "I'll be taking you to the Namimori Zoo. "What for!?" exclaims Akira. "You'll see as soon as we get there Akira." Says the assistant. "You know I'm not a child right?! I'm a 16 year old boy.  I'm not a 5 year old who need to be taken to zoo's." Say's Akira to the assistant. Just then the assistant stepped on the gas pedal and speed up. "What the hell are you doing?!" Yelled Akira.  "I'm making good time now shut up and just wait until we get there, ok?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2009)

Ran was still using the Crutches, Sora had stayed behind at the gate, he was not a fighter and wasn't drafted to do this mission. 

The place was an overgrown jungle wasteland. And Ran's crutches were getting stuck in the vines and grass beneath her.

But a greater problem persisted her, what animal would she get. She was nowhere near fast enough being crippled to catch anything of use. 

"Maybe something small would do. But what would be of any use in a fight." Ran hobbled through the animal reserve. And then tripped and feel face first into a hole in the ground, the top half of her body was stuck there and only her feet remained pocking out the ground.

The shock of the fall startled her and her Vongola ring sparked into action, filling the area with thunder flames, screeches quickly followed and Ran by thunder flame light was looking face to face with a very very very very mean looking fox, it had huge muscles that didn't really make sense, it jumped for her, she reacted quickly opening Polaris and the light engulfed them once more but the boots had pulled her out of the hole. Ran was being dragged by her boots around the ground.

She had to get the hang of it quickly, because the fox was starting to crawl out of its hole, anger in his eyes. It chased after her, followed by an army of what could only be assumed was his family, pack or whatever foxes had. 

Polaris was controlled by her thunder flames but it was hard to use, she was being dragged feet first through the jungle of a zoo, followed by some devil foxes.

"Shit shit shit shit shit!" After a while cursing got boring. "Well at least it is fast, I can't complain." Ran said after a while, but the foxes where still on her tail and she was getting tired of this all.

She focused and Polaris stopped, she turned to the approaching fox and look at it dead center in its eyes, its friends circling. 

Ran pointed her finger forwards and a blast of thunder flame came out covering her hand, sending the foxes into rage. 
"Bring it bitch!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

Oressa and Trias separated from the group, trying to catch as much animals as they could.

"Mist Rope!" A length of rope appeared in Trias' hand, which he used to catch a zebra. The zebra however was pretty fast, and it dragged him around the jungle, occasionaly crashing into the nearby bush or nest of ants.

Oressa sighed. Aiming her rifle, she shot the Zebra with a rubber bullet, knocking it out. She approached the zebra, crates being pulled by a cart behind her, and stopped in front of a muddy looking Trias.

"T-thanks." He said. "I'll put the zebra inside."

While Trias went on to do the work they were assigned here, Oressa approached a nearby pool of water. The top was covered with thick water plants, the only thing breaking the view being a log floating on top of it.

"Can't even see my reflection." Oressa mused. As she stared at the pool, she noticed that the log was no longer there. It didn't take her long to figure out what it actually was, so she readied her rifle for any signs of movement. 

A massive jaw, about 1 meter in length, emerged from the pool. Rows of teeth barred itself in front of Oressa. She stepped back, and began to fire at the crocodile in front of her. Her rubber bullets did little damage against the crocodile's tough skin, but she would not be defeated.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2009)

Vrrrrr BABUMP! VrrrBUBMP! "Damn it.." BABUMP! "This is painful..." Sanae whined as he road through the jungle in his suped up wheel chair. "How am i supposed-" BABUMP! "To get-" BABUMP! "GAH IT HURTS!!!" he stops the chair. "It's nice i can feel my body again, but ever bump feels like a thousand knives..." Suddenly a load screach goes off in his head. "WAH!" he screams out. "Time to teach you about your chair!" Sho's voice could be heard in his head. "How did you do that!?" Sanae asked. "Ah? It's an earpiece i put in your sunglasses while you were asleep." Sanae blinked. "Why would you do that?" He asked. "Cause i can! now shut up! Your chair has a special feature just for this mission! It's the offroad feature! Just pull back back forward left right left right forward!" 

Sanae blinked. "It sounds like a video game cheat." "That's cause the control stick for the chair is from a PS2 controller, so shut up and get moving!" Sanae did as Sho ordered and suddenly the back wheels began to fill with air and grow larger. "What the!?" He could see the front wheels grow larger as weel. "Now then! GO!" Sho pushes forward on his remote and sends Sanae flying through the overgrown zoo at high speed. "Ah.. it's less bumpy..." Sanae blinks. "OFCOURSE! IT'S OFFROAD MOAD!" Sho laughed. 

After an hour of Sho driving Sanae around and scaring animals into Boxes, Sanae took over the chair for himself. "I'll go find an animal to use for my weapon now.." He rubbed his head, the speed and the manuevers sho pulled made him feel nausious. "I just need to find something slow and easy for me to catch in my state.." He looked around the trees and noticed a three toe'd sloth just hanging from a tree with a smirk on his face. "That seems my speed." he throws the box into the air, the sloth moves down the tree limb and the box falls back into Sanae's lap. "...." He blinks as the sloth seems to chuckle. "I see... making this difficult.."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 23, 2009)

With Shin and Gianluca

The two were doing fairly well considering they weren't experienced animal hunters, well that was until they ran into the larger and or more ferocious animals like bears and rhinos.Things got dangerous for the two and the end result was them dirty and sweaty from the intense labor.

Eventually they got into a location bustling with a large number of different animal packs/families.The big cats caught the eyes of the two mafiosi, while evading the attacks from the various aggressive animals they started to search for a suitable animal.

While Gian was intrigued by two battling cats, later he would learn they were Iberian Lynxes, and considered how to handle the capture while Shin was focused on a large and intimidating lion, the king of animals would suit him just perfectly.

Somewhere else in the zoo there was a certain Mist user who already had caught his animal, the over-dramatic Vongola was clutching his DLX box while grinning evilly.The grin disappeared quickly though because his concentration faltered and the animals started to notice him.Soon he was wrestling with a boa constrictor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

Oressa stepped back, knowing that crocodiles were slower outside of water. She continued to fire shots, but they were ineffective against the beast.

"Only one thing left to do..."

She takes out the box Sora had given them, and throws it at the crocodile. Remarkably the crocodile is captured, sucked into the box like some sort of portable cage.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2009)

Kenzo climbed into a tree slowly and lied back, resting on a branch, "What the hell is wrong with this place..." he says panting. Suddenly a banana peel drops on top of his face. He removes the peel and looks above him to see a small monkey hanging on a branch with his tail, "...You little!" he leaps after the monkey but it has already swung to the next tree.

"Oh, you're not the only acrobat here!" he says chasing after the primate. They continue this game of chase for a while. The monkey grabs onto a vine and swings away. He looks back to see if Kenzo is still chasing him but hits an unexpecting wall. He looks up and sees a large cougar starring at him. He freezes in his tracks. Soon after more jungle cats make their way into the circle around the lone monkey.

Kenzo looks down at the situation, "Well the annoying thing deserves it," he says nodding with his arms crossed. He takes another look, the monkey attempts to hide it's fear and and leaps at the cougar but is smacked away with a paw effortlessly, "They're toying with it..." They cougar looks at another cougar and then they stare at a puma and the face off continues with the mass amount of vicious species of cats attempt to catch the pray.

They all leap forward, leaving the monkey no chance of escape but out of no where Kenzo leaps down and kicks one of the beasts away. Another one attempts to grab the monkey but Kenzo leaps in front of it's paw and takes a claw to the back, "Don't think I'm doing this for your annoying ass, I've gota' job to do here," he draws his sword and smacks one of the animals across the face with the dull end of the weapon. 

The monkey gives Kenzo a push in attempt to get him to move away. He then picks up a stick off of the ground and holds it like a weapon. Kenzo watches curiously as the animal leaps forward and stabs one of the cougars in the eye, "Alright, I guess you could've handled that yourself, but then I don't get to have any fun," he says hitting another creature and sending it running off. Soon it is just the two of them, and Kenzo pulls out his DLX box, "You know, I, I do need an animal to throw in this box," he says spinning it. The monkey turns its head and crosses it's arms, "Hey, wait a minute-! Wait, I don't have to convince a monkey," he chucks the box and the monkey stands still and gets captured, "Well, my works done I guess," he says heading back to join the others.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

Sanae tosses his box towards the Sloth, this time the creature bats it away causing it to smack into Sanae's face. "It's... It's doing this on purpose.." Sanae pulled the box away. "I see..." He nodded. "Fine then." He spun his wheel chair around. "I don't want you." SLAM! The sloth falls to the ground and crawls up towards Sanae's chair. "Haha, i knew that would work!" he turns to look at the sloth. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!" The animal looks at him with a grin on it's face as it pees on his chair. "Bastard!" Sanae tosses the box at the creature and hit's it's head, sucking the sloth into it and changing the design on the box. "Well... that was easy enough. show him!" sanae chuckled until a group of bears, tigers, lions, gorrilas and other meat eating creatures surrounded him. "I see.... So they were attracted to the urine." He nodded and quikcly sped off. "DAMN SLOTH!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 25, 2009)

With Shin and Gianluca

Gian went after the lynx that came out as the winner of the brother VS brother battle of the Iberian Lynxes.The weakened feline was unable to prevent it's capture and the box absorbed and converted it into a Storm animal box.He saw something in that Lynx that reminded him of himself.An aggresive warrior locked in a battle with it's sibling, and like his Lynx he will emerge victorious.Someday.

Shin had set his sights on a lion, the king of the local zoo here, he dropped the box.He hated to use his hands for stuff like that and instead kicked the box towards the lion.The proud king's eyes went wide and it ducked.Making the box mis it's mark.A weird sound was heard but Shin couldn't investigate the source since the lion attacked him.It took a couple of kicks, he held back of course, to take down the big cat but eventually it was ready to be caught.

He went to retrieve the box and headed to the location behind the lion, he found it rather quickly.The box though had changed color, from it's base to orange."Weird."Ignoring this he threw it at the unconscious lion but nothing happened."What the hell is this?"He'd have to ask Sora about this, he had been given a faulty one.....Little did he know he did manage to catch an animal, just not the one he had been gunning for.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2009)

_Outside the Reserve_

Oressa and Trias where done at their side of the reserve, capturing evry animal effectively. It was easy enough, Oressa shot them with rubber bullets, and Trias dragged them into the crates. The problem was the smaller animals, though Trias had managed to use bird calls and a net to catch them. 

"Manage to get anything inside the box?" Oressa raised her hand, the box where she caught the crocodile in her palm.

Trias nodded, and took out a box of his own. "I managed to get a stag."


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2009)

Ran had stood her ground the foxes charged at her, Ran closed her eyes and braced for impact but the foxes never came. 

Ran opened her eyes to see the foxes had stopped short of her, their eyes full of fear. 

"Ha you little shits, you realize you can't take me!" The foxes started to back away as Ran moved closer, one of the smaller ones made a break for it and ran away.

"That was a bit strange." The larger one was still looking at Ran or weirdly to the space behind Ran. Ran moved and his eyes still focused on the place where she had been.

"WHAT THE FUCK are you little fox shits looking at." It was then that Ran heard it, it was a loud loud roar. She turned up to see a grumpy large white tiger across a tree branch looking as if it had just woken up.


"Shi...it!" 

The Tiger jumped and landed on the ground between Ran and the foxes, the weight of him shaking the earth as he fell.

In it right paw was a big jagged fuck off nail, and that wasn't helping its bad mood. The foxes determined to act big jumped up and attacked the beast, biting at its white fur.

While that was happening Ran was pulled into the jungle, her mouth covered. Ran turned to see Kiya behind her.
"What happened Ran, your in the middle of a jungle royal rumble."
"Don't worry, I'm fine. But what about you?"

Kiya threw up a blue box in the air and smiled. 
"Nice and easy, I snuck up behind it and used my super pitching arm. Anyways you got an animal yet, its getting dark." 

"Not yet."
"Well anyways we should go."

Ran looked back out, "Are you sure, that Tiger may be big, but he is hurt and we just woke him up not to mention he has a large rusty nail in his foot."

"Ran your such a girl, but I guess we could help him." 
Ran charged polaris and started to attract the rusty nail as best she could. The nail came flying with a spurt of blood. The tiger now had an extra paw and made short work of the fixes, but in the end colapsed. He was tired and the wound was infected making him sick.

Ran ran out to him "Kiya we got to help him."
"How we can't move a fucking tiger."
Ran raised her DLX box, "Looks like there is no choice."
The thunder flames filled the area and the tiger was soon in the box. "It was for your own good."

Kiya sighed, "Lets go now."
"Yea of course, but first lets grab these knocked out foxes." 
Kiya nodded.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 6, 2009)

With the Vongola 

After a long day of hard work they had finally completed the mission, the animals all crated and ready to be shipped off. They all met up with each other at the main gate and it was there were they showed off their animals. Each guardian was convinced his or her animal was the most amazing and so various animals were presented by their owners, from Sloths and tigers, to crocodiles and peacocks.

The only one who didn't join in was Gabri, who just kept to himself.Then the last two arrived. Gian and Shin, the latter immediately walked up to Sora to complain about the faulty box he gave him."It didn't even work, I threw it at a lion but it first evaded it and then later it just bounced off it."Shin explained, and Sora took a look at the box."I don't get it, it's appearance tells me that it has been used correctly since it went from it's default appearance to that of a Sky attribute box.......Try opening it with your ring."Sora was confused, it looked fine and he knew for a fact they worked so what was the problem with Shin's. 

Shin followed the advice of his friend and after igniting his Vongola ring he poured the flame into the box which caused it to expel an orange flame covered blur that when it slowed down and landed made everyone fall silent for a moment, before almost everyone started to laugh and make comments like. "A jackass, how fitting."

The only one who wasn't laughing was Shin, who had no idea how it happened but he had caught a donkey instead of the lion he wanted.The embarrassed Shin stormed off.

It would take him little over 5 years for him to learn to appreciate the box animal.

5 years later

In 5 years the Vongola worked hard to successfully complete their educations while also improving the skills needed in the mafia trade.What they chose to do after their high school differed, some went to college and others just focused on their Vongola lives.Shin was one of those, who abandoned his dream to join legendary football players in Europe and instead worked hard to expand the Vongola's power, spreading their influence even further then it used to be. Platina slowly lessened her grip on Shin as he gained the experience and knowledge needed to lead an family on his own.

Though things went far from smoothly, it turned out that Platina's decision to keep Sora in the dark about his own Sky flame potential would came back to bite her and indirectly Shin in the ass.The Spina family discovered about Sora's Sky flame and in an attempt to weaken the young Vongola XI generation they contacted the Vongola's box maker and resident polymath, informing him of his potential and leaving a gesture of good faith in the form of the Spina Sky ring.

Feeling confused and used Sora approached Platina and Shin, demanding to know why he was never told about his Flame potential.In a matter of factly manner the mafia mentor told him that there was no need for another Sky flame user in the family, the seat was filled from the start and to make matters worse she bluntly stated that "Informing you of your Flame would only want you to learn to master it, wasting a lot of time in the process, time that was better spent developing technology."

Though Shin could not agree on the way Platina put it, he was open about the fact he had similar thought on the matter.The one thing they had no need of at the time was another Sky flame user and so it had been for the best.Being the bastard he was he even stated that he doesn't get why Sora was making such a big deal about it.

Feeling betrayed and used Sora took off, breaking ties with the Vongola.Platina thought it was best to not inform the others of this, Shin agreed but for a different reason.Shin believed Sora would cool down eventually once he had gotten over his little temper tantrum and telling the others would only make them needlessly worry.

Little did they know that Sora wouldn't just get over it, and instead contacted the Spina.Just as the mastermind behind all of this, Faust, had planned.While the Vongola guardians and other family members thought Sora was just away on vacation, the mafia genius was mentored by the experienced Spina mafiosi and once his training was complete the next stage of Faust's plan was initiated.

To the Vongola family's surprise they were attacked by the Spina, and once things heated up they revealed their secret weapon in the form of a battle hardened Sora.Though Shin hated it, he had no choice but to battle Sora who unleashed all of his anger on the Vongola.Shin saw it as his responsibility to protect his family from the mess he had a hand in starting.

The battle raged on for ages, causing a lot of damage to both sides until the two bloody and bruised Sky Flame warriors realized they had both made many mistakes and killing the other wouldn't help either of them.The two asked for forgiveness of the other and were granted so, their friendship was repaired and became stronger then ever.

Shin then decided to do the best he could do, make Sora his second in command and leader of his own team.The new Varia he was offered to create himself in any way he saw fit and choose whoever he wanted to fill the seats.

And now, five years after the new generation formed a new Vongola family, new enemies and life changing battles awaited them.They can only hope that they will never have to battle amongst themselves again.


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2009)

The alarm buzzed loudly and a hand came from under the covers to slap it off until a green spark came from the ring on the hand and the alarm clock exploded.

The girl popped out of the bed like a vampire rising from their coffin. She stretched her arms and a few more sparks filled the area. "Shit!" 

She quickly jumped out of the bed, the five years had been good to young Ran's body, her muscles toned, her legs strong and her figure nimble. He hair shorter than it had been in her youth. 

Ran ran out of her room and burst into the bedroom next to her own. "Kiya wake up we are late!" She shouted towards the lump in the bed. A chuckle came from behind her, Ran turned around only to see Kiya doing up her boots. The years had also been good to Kiya, the two blonde guardians sharing an apartment together was something that had happened during the years. Kiya was wearing her leggings and long leather jacket over them reaching just above her knees. Her now longer hair tied back in almost a retro samurai look, but with a few choice bangs over her face. Fingerless gloves on each hand, with the vongola rain ring clearly visible. Across her back was her first sword bag, and strapped to her waist was her second sword case. 

"Late as always Ran. You should get dressed, we might actually be late."

Ran pouted and looked down, all she was wearing was her underwear. "Its not my fault my alarm clocks always go on the fritz and then they explode."

"No time for excuses hurry up and get ready."

Ran quickly ran into the bathroom and had a nice steamy shower, before jumping out and running back to her room. She placed on her belly top t-shirt and a long jacket waistcoat on over it. And then lastly pulling on her skinny jeans she was ready to leave. 

Kiya had already made her way downstairs, Ran ran to the balcony and jumped off the edge landing on the pavement. Kiya hopped onto her motorbike and started to speed off, quickly followed by Ran on her own.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

five years later-

Sanae is working on his own line of clothing for his fathers design company. His brand is called, Expanding World. It's been gaining slow popularity for the past three months and Sanae is proud of himself. In his spare time he works with Sho on his martial arts and of course he keeps an active role in the Vongola family, Designing clothes for certain members. "Alright then." Sanae was sitting in a leather chair in a large office. "It seems, i'm going to be late if i don't hurry." He smiled. His appearance hasn't changed much since he was younger, the only difference is he allowed a bit of facial hair to grow out. Saying it makes him look more distinguished. 

Sanae stood up and walked out of the door to his office. "Ah! Mr.Hanekoma!" A women in her early twenties stood up. She wore a tight black skirt down to her knees and a black jacket with a white undershirt. Her hair was long, black and tied into a pony tail. She had thin glasses tucked over her eyes, she had trouble with reading small lettering but was ok with larger print. "Are you leaving for that meeting you mentioned?" She asked. "Yeah, I'll be back as soon as i can Keeko." He smiled at her. "Ah... He's so nice~" Keeko thought to herself and smiled. "Please be careful!" Sanae nodded. "I'll be fine, Sho is coming with me." Keeko's face grew shocked. "T..then do you want me to come with you? He scares me.... and i don't trust him around you!" 

Sanae just chuckled. "I'll be fine Keeko. If you want to goof off while i'm gone that's fine~" He waved to her as he walked into an elevator. "I...I don't goof off sir! i swear!!!" She screamed. "It's fine~ it's fine~ You gotta expand your world a little, stop living in a box." Sanae smiled as the doors closed. "Ah~~ He's so nice~~" Keeko fell into her chair and sighed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2009)

_Five Years Later_

Kenzo wakes up and stretches inside of his bed. He gets up rubs his eyes and gets ready to get dressed. He now has many tattoos on his chest, arms, and back. He throws on a pair of nice jeans, a black t-shirt, and a black leather jacket. He slips on his usual black fingerless gloves and ties his famous red head band around his head. However he has had it cleaned up and parts of it remade over the years. 

He runs his hands through his hair and walks into the kitchen where his sister Kana already has breakfast prepared for him, "Morning sis," he says taking a seat at the table. They no longer live in the ratty old apartment that they once did. They have moved into a nice house of moderate side. It is a little much for just the two of them but money is no longer an issue for the Hanabishis. Along with the money he gets from his work as a Vongola Guardian, Sanae has given him a job much more glorious than his old one of delivering paintings.

He has gained a rather muscular body over the years and Sanae needed someone to fit one of the "bad boy" looks that one of his many various styles that he has going on in his his design company, "Here's breakfast Mr. Model," she says resting a plate of scrambled eggs in front of him. Yes, Kenzo is one of the models for Expanding World. Though he is not a fan of the whole idea, it pays well, and he is willing to swallow a little pride and allow him to be photographed by strangers if it means getting some money so Kana and himself can finally live comfortably, "I hate it when you call me that..."

He finishes his eggs and rests back in his chair, "Well atleast I don't have work today, if they called me in I would have chopped up their cameras..." he says looking back at his sword which rests on the couch in the living room, "Didn't you have a meeting with Mr. Yagami and the others?" Kana asks. Kenzo does a spit take with his orange juice, "Crap your right!"

She chuckles, "Your still the same after all these years. You can't cook your own breakfast, and your always late," Kenzo leaps into the living room and straps his sword on his back, "I just let you do it because I know how much you like cooking for me," he says with a grin as he moves towards the window, "And you still don't have a car!" she shouts at him as he leaps out of the window and begins to leap from buidling to building, "Well, I don't know how to drive, and this is so much more fun," he says to himself doing a flip to the next building.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

_5 years later_

Trias is in an island near Hokkaido, doing a geographic survey for the government. He was the first among his friends to graduate, and has been working on various geographic jobs for months ever since. 

"Careful with those tools, they're pretty expensive." He tells the interns working with his group. He left the interns to do most of the surveying, and went inside a tent he was sleeping in. The inside was pretty nondescript, except for a small photograph placed on top of the foldable table. He picked it up, and looked at the picture. In it was Trias, in his graduation gown, standing next to a smiling young woman with snow white hair. "I wonder when she's going back to Japan..."

_New York, Marie and Jois'._

Oressa was with her family, dining inside a high class restaurant at downtown.

"So how's the fish, cousin?" Rek asked. His hair was shorter now, but it was still in a ponytail like always. He was dressed casually, and sat next to a large man with a rough beard, and a middle-aged woman wearing glasses.

"It is... good." Oressa said. She looked pretty much the same, but her eyes were much warmer than they used to be. "I don't taste poison or anything like it." 

The large man laughed. "Dun' be worryin about poison, lass. Da only ones 'ere are us an' your cousin." 

"That's right." The woman added. "Relax, if you don't you'll age faster." 

Oressa sighed. "Uncle Bahuk, Auntie, it's part of my job as a journalist to be suspicious of everything." 

Rek grinned. "Then you should've been a detective. Journalism requires a keen intellect after all. " 

"You're one to talk, mr. corporate chemist. Shouldn't you be stuck in your little rat hole, mixing up expensive poisons the public think is medicine?" Oressa fired back.

Rek laughed. "I told you cousin, Tepellin Industries doesn't make medicine. We make alternative fuels, like ethanol and cloned whale oil."

"Haha, you two never change, dun ya'?"  Bahuk said. "Now go on, dig in. We've got a lot of catchin' up ta do, lass."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

5 Years later

It was right after a vacation period.Well for many of the guardians and other family members. Shin, Gian and Gabri were among those that just went on with business like usual. Shin and Gian had been traveling a lot, and only recently had gotten back to Japan.The two had gone to inspect the state of the family's various other bases and international businesses. 

Gabri was to protect Namimori and keep the Vongola's criminal businesses active and going there.But now the time for vacation was coming to an end and the time to unite against another powerful foe was coming up.

Currently the three were sitting in a limousine, Gabri had gone to pick Shin and Gian at the airport and were now heading back to the Vongola base where they had a meeting.Like usual they headed towards the school and went inside a nearby parking garage, once the driver confirmed the coast was clear a secret entry way was revealed and the limousine entered it.There he was led to a large and private parking facility for the family members, various expensive bikes and cars were found there.

The trio headed up for the conference room, the design had been changed over the years.Now at one head of the table sat Shin, with 6 seats for each of his guardians and at the other head was Sora's seat.Who had a side with 6 seats for his Varia.

There were several seats a little away from the main table, those were for other family members that didn't fall under the guardians or Varia. Platina for example, but Shin hadn't seen here in quite some time now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

_Vongola Base, Nanimori_

Instead of a chair, there was a tv screen at the spot where the Cloud Guardian was supposed to sit. 

The screen lit up, and Oressa's annoyed face showed. She was wearing a garish pair of earings and make-up. "Why are you calling me in the middle of a family reunion? I should shoot you in the face and take over, Yagami." Oressa still treated Shin the same way in High School, if not even worse, suspecting him of various plots against her ranging from assasination to making her shave her head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

With the Vongola

Shin just smiled after hearing Oressa's complaining and her threat."I've missed you as well little Oressa."Shin joked."I'm glad to see you haven't changed a bit."Then in a more PC manner."I apologize for having to interrupt you during your family reunion but having to find a suitable time and location for over 20 people, each very busy, is a hard thing to do."He had matured a little over the years, he had mastered that -being fake nice to get what you want and keep everyone satisfied- It was quite an improvement, in the past he would've just told her to just shut up and look pretty like a women was supposed to and let the men to do their business.

"I'm fairly sure this won't take long so you can continue with your reunion swiftly."


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2009)

Ran and Kiya had already made their way inside and were sitting in their seats. 

It was then that Sora made his way inside. The doors opened, and he walked in his black hair nice and slicked, a white shirt and a crooked tie could be seen underneath his long black Varia jacket. 

"Sorry I am late, I had to finish something in Venezuela this morning." Sora walked over to his seat and sat down next to Gian.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

BOOM!!! Sho kicks open the doors and walks in with a proud look on his face. "What's goin on!" He shouts, He's not much older then the rest of the vongola, only a one or two year difference. "It's good to see you guys again." Sanae walked into the room with a smile on his face and waved, He'd somehow gotten even kinder over the years. "Hehe, Any food around here?" Sho walked around searching under chairs and tables for food. "I'm sure there's some somewhere Sho." Sanae chuckled and took his seat. "Good to see you again Shin, been a while since we had a talk eh?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2009)

Kenzo leaps from building to building with the occasional trick or flip added in, "Shit I must be really late..." he sees the school up ahead, "Well the only person who I'm making wait is Shin so...no big deal," he says as he continues his path forward.

At the Base-

The sound of a motorcycle could be heard echoing through the base until they finally hear the screeching stop. They all turn to the door as Saito Kizuki enters, his Votrice Ring shining, "Hello everyone, it's been a while," he places his helmet on the table and sits down next to Sho, "Good to see you Sho," he says turning to one of the few non Vongola members in the room.

Outside-

Kenzo finally spots a chimney and grins, "Here we go!" he dives into the chimney, and instead of leading to a house it leads to a secret tunnel that he slides down and into the Vongola Base. 

He looks around at the table, "Late as usual..." he walks over to his seat next to Shin, takes off his soot covered jacket, shakes it out and then rests it against the back of his chair. Now wearing just a red t-shirt he takes a seat, "So, what'd I miss?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

The sound of high heels were heard. The chauffeur ran to open the door for her. She stepped inside the vehicle and sat down. They set off.


Hikari sighed, pulling her fingers through her long brown-blonde, wavy hair whilst   closing her eyes. "A Vongola meeting? Ku fu fu, what a joke..." She opened her eyes, seeing the glittering dark blue orbs reflect back at her as she stared at the mirror on the roof of the limousine she was in. She then thought back five years ago to when she first opened the letter her parents left for her, when she found it it was her destiny to be caught up within the Mafia, her destiny to be a Mist user. She thought of the trident she had inherited. _Beautiful._ For three years she had carried on studying, but in the past two, she had been training using her Mist flame. 

The car stopped and the door was opened for her. Hikari stepped out gracefully, smoothing out her black dress suit. She snapped her fingers and appeared in the base in a puff of purple smoke, a playful smile on her lips.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

At the meeting

Now with pretty much everyone there, Shin started the meeting."Alright good seeing you all here, haven't seen some of you in quite a while so this was long overdue."Shin spoke up."We can bring everyone up to speed again here, and discuss the various topics we feel we need to discuss."Shin didn't have much himself, one important issue was a possible all out family war that the rest should be aware off.

"I trust that all of you remember the Spina."It was more of a joke, of course they remembered them.It was one of the big rivals they had and the battles they had with the family that led to Shin VS Sora battles weren't forgotten."things had quieted down concerning Vongola VS Spina related incidents after that last big battle, sadly it looks like things are heating up again."He further explained that."Uhm....."He searched for the right word to substitute criminal activity"Business wise we've been getting along pretty well, even during the more heated moments, especially here in Namimori we tend to run into the other a lot but so far they've stayed in their territory and we did the same."

5 years ago Shin started to take whatever wasn't owned by the Spina already, avoiding confrontation with the at the time far stronger family until the various crimes committed in the area usually had at least one of the families involved somehow.

"I was content with this unspoken sharing arrangement, yet slowly but surely the Spina have been advancing, becoming more confrontational and with the way that Spina."Referring to Faust."Operates, I know for a fact this isn't just a random event, he's setting up his next big attack against us and this time we won't be caught off guard."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

"And do you have a plan?" asked Hikari, tapping her fingers impatiently on the table.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenzo taps his sheathed blade against the floor a few times, "Fine then," he grins, "We aren't kids anymore. We can all handle ourselves, and together we're no joke," he turns to look at the other Vongola members, "We can fend them off, and then finish them off for good. I've had enough of these assholes."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

"Fine then," he grins, "We aren't kids anymore. We can all handle ourselves, and together we're no joke," he turns to look at the other Vongola members, "We can fend them off, and then finish them off for good. I've had enough of these assholes." 

Sanae let out a sigh. "We still need a plan here. Just going in and saying, "SCREW THE SPINA!! LET'S MESS SOME STUFF UP!" isn't going to get us much further then an ass wooping. Stuff like this needs to be handled with care, Ain't much sense in trying to start a war if one can be avoided you know. It'll save time and money to just set up a plan now." Sanae yawned. "I'm tired of these guys too, They always vandalize the shops selling my clothes, I work hard on my line you know." He chuckled. "But, I suppose it's the big bosses call."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2009)

Sanae let out a sigh. "We still need a plan here. Just going in and saying, "SCREW THE SPINA!! LET'S MESS SOME STUFF UP!" isn't going to get us much further then an ass wooping. Stuff like this needs to be handled with care, Ain't much sense in trying to start a war if one can be avoided you know. It'll save time and money to just set up a plan now." Sanae yawned. "I'm tired of these guys too, They always vandalize the shops selling my clothes, I work hard on my line you know." He chuckled. "But, I suppose it's the big bosses call."


"We've been avoiding this for years, we can't hold this off any longer. I am all for a plan though, they're the ones planning the attack on us, giving them the edge. If we can come up with a good plan to get them first, we're at an advantage," though Kenzo wasn't a big plan fan ((...)) but he knew when attacking head on wouldn't work, "So I guess your right, lets hear the Great Shin's wisdom," though he had gained a more friendly relationship with the Vongola leader, old habits died hard.


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2009)

Sora cleared his throat, "Although I have left the Spina, I did indeed once hold their Sky guardian place, and I still have contacts within the Spina, whether they are willing to talk to me is another matter." He sighed.

"In numbers overall we have the Spina beat, the Vongola spread far and wide, but here in Namimori and the surrounding lands, the Spina are numerous. To fight them here would be suicide as they still have a home field advantage and we, well I mean you guys still haven't seen some of the Spina guardians." 

Sora thought this over. 
"The best but also the most dangerous option would be to confront them head on, and have a ring battle, but not wager our rings but the town on the outcome of the battle. They do have 4 of the 7 Vortice rings, we have 1." Nodding at Saito.

"But I think the best option would be to fight them one on one, but rather same flame against same flame, we mix it up abit."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2009)

At the Vongola meeting

Shin listened to what all had to say, especially Sora. The man had valuable information about the Spina after all and so his thoughts and suggestions would be a of great value to Shin. "Head on eh?"He had a couple of plans that he had intended to share with Platina and the rest here to decide on which one would be best.Probably the first and most natural to him was to go at it head on.

"I like that, it may be risky but it'd be the quickest, I'd rather not wait until the Spina bring the fight to us."He was expecting them to show up any day now."Quick will be decisive factor here, if we take the high ranking ones out quick enough the organization will crumble and we won't have anything to fear of their superior numbers in the area."That would solve the inferior numbers issue, around here they had been building an criminal empire years before Shin even found out about the mafia.

If things weren't done quick enough they would have to battle countless of lower ranking Spina right after or maybe even while battling the higher ranking members.During an already exhausted, probably even wounded, state a stamina consuming battle like that should be avoided.but if the leaders were taken down before they had a chance to order the troops to do specific taks, such as head to location A and support person A, they would just act unorganized the Vongola could just go in and out quickly and maybe even slip  unnoticed trough the chaos.

"Obviously I want to launch the assault as quickly as possible, so my main question would be."He turned to Oressa, she was missing and in the spirit of Vongola tradition when the family faced a crisis (Well this situation here  could lead to a crisis) the Vongola was to gather his guardians."How quickly could you get back here?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

_At the meeting_

Oressa sighed. "I can get on my annoying cousin's jet in an hour. I'll probably be there tomorrow." She hated this aspect of her job as a guardian, but she's been with the Vongola for 5 years, and she hasn't thought of leaving yet. 

"I'll just have Trias pick me up, won't you?" 

From Trias' own screen he nodded. "I'm going back to Tokyo with the results of my survey anyway. I'll pick her up."

Oressa smiled smugly. "There. I better have compensation for having to be dragged form vacation." Oressa's screen went blank.

_New York_

Oressa stepped out of the bathroom, holding a mirror in her hand. Chloe Fon Ronsenberg, Rek's blonde colleague and the woman who helped her train during the Varia fights was standing outside. 

"Well you took your time." She said.

"Make-up is hard work." She replied. Oressa never did manage to know how Chloe was able to possess boxes. At first she thought Chloe was from the mafia, but then she remembered about what Rek told her his company did. Not only did they produce various industrial goods, they were also the people pioneering the mainstream use of dying will flames, and Chloe happened to be a researcher on box technology. Though they're only restricted to selling off the secrets of the dying will flame to the military, Oressa knew it wouldn't be long until everyone capable of creating a dying will flame could do it at the comfort of their home, without the mafia lurking in the shadows. 

Chloe giggled. "How cute. Anyway, Rek's by the punch bowl if you need to ask a favor from him.  Chloe walked by Oressa's side, and went into the bathroom.

"How did she..." The old Oressa would've immiediately thought that Chloe was trying to kill her. Now she merely suspected that Chloe was eavesdropping. Well, no harm in that, Chloe already knew about her job in the mafia.

She passed through a thick mob of relatives and family friends, until she reached Rek, who was chatting with some young women by the punch bowl. He imiediately saw her, and approached his cousin.

"I already have the jet being readied." Rek whispered to her ear. "Just wait for half-an hour, and you can be off to play criminal."

Oressa narrowed her eyes. Something was up with her cousin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2009)

With the Vongola

"Very well, we will launch our assault tomorrow."Shin got up from his seat."Unless someone had something else they wished to discuss I propose we head home or wherever, relax and preserve our strength for the upcoming battles."With no one speaking up Shin assumed that no one had something else to discuss and so he ended the meeting.There was little they could do with Oressa being in America.

"We'll meet back again here tomorrow, I'll have some call you regarding details like at what time I'm expecting you here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

_Tokyo International Airport_

A sleek, silver jet landed this morning at the tarmac. 

"Ah, Japan. I have to wonder why you keep working here in that independent newspaper in Nanimori, with the family's connections you could easily be on the front page of the New York Times." Rek said as he looked out the window. Sitting next to him in the plane was Chloe, and behind him was his bodyguard Jun.

"Nanimori is a much more secure place than New York. Besides everyone there's a snob. I should know, you're my cousin." She chided, earning a giggle from Chloe and a satisfied smirk from Jun. 

When they got out they were met by Trias, who was holding wearing a brown jacket and holding a cup of coffee. 

"Oressa!" He walked towards her and gave the journalist/cloud guardian a hug. Oressa blushed profusely, and wanted to be let go. Behind the two Rek was snickering loudly, while Chloe found it adorable.

"T-trias! Not in front of my family!" She whispered. The geologist laughed, and let his girlfriend go.

Rek approached him and patted Trias on the back. "I give you my respect, Mr. Kirigane. For you to not only put up with my cousin, but also make her nicer!" He turned to Oressa. "I'm surprised you didn't bring him to the reunion." 

"And be exposed to you? I'd rather boil him in hot water!" She fired back.

Rek shrugged. "No doubt that was part of the qualification to be your lover, after the 'Sacrifice baby goats to me' level."

"Let's just go." Oressa tells her cousin to end the charade. 

"Come on, Shin and the others are waiting." Trias tells Oressa. As they walked to the parking lot, Oressa and Trias distanced themselves from her cousin and Chloe, out of earshot.

"They make a cute couple." Chloe comments.

"A shame we'll have to eliminate Kirigane though. We can't let her get too attached to the Vongola." 

"We're going after Spina first, anyway. I dearly hope by that time we can convince her to leave the Vongola. "

Rek sighed. "A shame she never went for Yagami. Would've saved us a lot of trouble if the strongest mafia family in Europe married the Don's heir." 

A subtle ringing from Jun's pockets made the trio stop briefly. Jun took out her cellphone, to see who was calling.

"Yes? I see, I see. The Bastions will be notified, Mr. Richter." She closed the phone and turned to Rek and Chloe.

"What did Graham say?" Chloe asked. 

"The Rose has encroached upon the Sky's gardens. The fortresses must be mobilized to destroy both."

Rek looked somber." And if we cannot convince her till' then?"

Jun lowered her voice. "Then the sky shall turn red with blood, even if the heir is included."

"The Helix Don isn't serious... is he?" She asked, her face pale.

Jun shooked her head. "I am not certain, Ms. Chloe."

Rek sighed. "Then we have too..." Rek's phone rang, Oressa calling him.

"You 3 hurry up!" Oressa yelled through the phone.

"We'll meet up later. I want to go see the Eichiro Oda exhibit." Rek said. After a minute of disgruntled mumbling, Oressa answered back.

"Fine. Just don't go killing people while I'm not looking." She said before ending the call. 

Rek looked at his phone grimly. " You don't have to look, my dear cousin."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 11, 2009)

She breathed in deeply, arching her back, gripping the bow string with her right hand, her left hand positioned for shooting on the bow's grip. She turned her head to look at her straw target.

Hikari was in the usual spot for relaxation, the back of the garden. _Munen muso. No thoughts, no illusions._ Her mind was clear as she let go, the arrow flew straight into the middle of the target. _Both my spirit and shooting technique are perfect. _

After another hour of training, she has a rest. She had everything ready for the battle. Her retractable trident was in a bag along with her favourite Yumi with enough arrows. She then stared at her rings. She had her Varia ring, three C rank rings and one D rank, just in case. Hikari then lifted her hand up to stare at the ring on her finger, it was beautiful. It was silver with a blue orb in the middle, with silver vine designs wrapping the edges of the orb. Her Hell ring. She wasn't frightened of its power, more in awe of it. Both the trident and the ring had once belonged to _the_ Rokudo Mukuro, the famous master of illusions of last generation.

Hikari sighed. _I wonder if I'll use this ring tomorrow...will I be that desperately in trouble? Heh, probably not. But I'll take it in case. _


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2009)

The next day

Suited up and with his boxes safely tucked in his pockets Shin headed out the door of his mansion. His ride had been waiting for him, the engine of the car was already running and no sooner had he closed the door did the car take off to Vongola base.

When Shin arrived he learned he wasn't the first, Gian and Gabri each sat in their seats.Patiently waiting for the others.Shin followed their example and made himself comfortable in his seat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

Trias' car pulled over the Vongola base, parking behind Shin's car. Oressa steps out, wearing a pink dress similar to what she used to wear back in high school but with a brooch in the shape of a cloud on it. Trias was also wearing something similar to his old high school clothes, but they were of a darker shade now.

Oressa and Trias head into the base, but only Oressa enters the meeting hall. Trias chose to wait outside, keeping watch in case any Spina assasins might make a move.

Oressa enters the room, and sees Shin, Gian and Gabri already there. She didn't care for Gian and Gabri, and as always she was still antagonistic to Shin."This had better not be a false alarm, Yagami." She tells him before sitting down.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2009)

Kenzo leaps from the building down to the entrance of the base, wearing his usual leather jacket, t-shirt, fingerless gloves, jeans, sneakers and of course his red headband. He nods at Trias as he enters and sees a few people gathered already.

"Well, you've finally decided to join us in person Oressa?" he takes his seat and begins to bounce his sheathed blade against the back of his neck absent mindedly, "Where is everyone else, I'm ready to finally finish this thing..."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 11, 2009)

Like she did before, Hikari appeared in a puff of purple smoke. She sat down with a sigh, crossing her legs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2009)

Sanae walked into the room, smiled and nodded waving to everyone. "Sorry i'm later. My secretary was worried about me coming over here by myself. she thought i might run into a gang~" He chuckled and tried to find his seat. A few moments before hand-

"MR.HANEKOMA! PLEASE DON'T GO!!!" Keeko shouts, holding onto Sanae's leg. "Ah. But i have to. Shin called me and asked me to come over." Sanae smiled. "But..but your driver... he's sick.. and i don't trust that Sho guy." she said turning her head and speaking through tightened lips. "Ah, Then i'll walk." Sanae said as if it was the best idea in the world. "WHAT ABOUT THE GANGS!!!" Keeko screams. "Gangs have been getting real bad lately~" she whined. "Ah, But my clothing line is geared towards them. I think they would just want an autograph." Sanae smiled. "THEY'D WANT YOUR MONEY~" 

Sanae crouched down and placed his hand on her head. "You worry too much." he smiled. "Mr..Hanekoma..." Keeko blushed. "It's fine." he pulled her hands from his leg and helped her up. "I'm not so weak as i can't defend myself." He took a proud stance. "So, No need to worry about me." He smiled again. "B..but..." Keeko blushed. "Ah, Well then. I'll see you later Keeko. Make sure you take my calls and only leave me the important messages~" he laughed while walking into the elevator. "RIGHT MR.HANEKOMA!" She waved. "Ah~~ I told you. Call me Sanae~" he smiled. "S..sorry... S..sanae.." she looked down and blushed again before adjusting her glasses. 

Current-

"Ah~~ She's cute." Sanae laughed, though no one knew why.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2009)

Vongola meeting

When everyone had arrived, they went over the plan once more and then headed out.They took various means of transportation and made it to the Spina's base an half hour later. They had split up in teams of two, well initially. 
The guardians would enter from one side, the opposite would be taken by the Varia.Then inside they would split up in smaller groups and then head straight to the locations of the highest ranking family members.

But as soon as they were about to head in doors were opened and as far as they cold see they were basically invited in, a clear path to their destination.
"Be on your guards, seems like we weren't as unexpected as we thought we would be."He wasn't sure what they were playing at but backing down wasn't an option, he would play along for now.

Shin and the others entered the base, heading for the location of Faust and his guardians.


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2009)

Faust sat in the grand hall of the Spina base in Namimori. He had on his dying will flame  resistant Germania suit. On his ring finger was his Vortice of Cloud and his boxes attached neatly to his belt. 

Dio, Rokk, Farfalla, Piovere, Johnny and Vincent all standing behind him. 

"Today the Vongola mount their attack, to prepare we even had to bring you back Johnny." Nodding towards the demented mist user. 
"But today we show them that we own Namimori, we are the Spina. The rose bush that will entangle all. Piovere did you make sure the package got sent to where it was meant to be sent, just incase anything happens I need my assets to be in order."

Piovere nodded. 

"Ok the 6 Spina strands have been gathered, as always I will lead the Thorn, Dio will lead the Stem, Farfalla will lead the petal, Vincent the Root, Piovere the Leaf, Johnny the pollen and Rokk you will taking the place of the bush will have a choice over what faction you take your men from. Do not allow the Vongola to triumph, the Vongola will no doubt try and enter through each of the 7 entrances take your men and defend them."

Faust waved his hand and they all disappeared. And then a moment later he flickered away as well. 

----------------
The main group had already split up at least one Vongola guardian to one of the 7 entrances, the complex was large each entrance first lead them through rooms and training facilities and was full of twists and turns, the Spina complex like a rose was straight and beautiful on the surface but beneath the ground, its roots ran wild.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2009)

Oressa went alone, ahead of the others. It has always been the guardian of the cloud who stood alone. It was important, as the cloud was always counted on when everyone else fails.

She thinks of the last guardian of the cloud, Hibari Kyoya. He was said to be a fearsome opponent, as well as the mightiest of the Vongola guardians. 

Oressa smirked. She found it fitting that she was chosen for the position of cloud guardian. She was strong, she had no doubt. As cloud guardian she had to be. 

Her mind now wanders to the trials she fought alongside the others- her friends. She always found it strange that she found comrades in the others. In her view, Ran was a introverted video game nerd. Kenzo and his habit of trying to jump over everything was obnoxious. Sanae had a tacky sense of fashion, and at times she swore he was a vampire. Kiya was a tomboy, and for a while Oressa suspected perhaps more. The new guy, Gabriele, was creepy. Her boyfriend, Trias, was spineless. And Shin was a lying, chauvinistic douchebag.

Yet she never felt more secure with anyone else. In a way their presence was much more comforting than the most secure area in the world. 

Oressa went to another dead end. No matter, she thought. Taking a small explosive Rek gave her and throwing it at the wall, she created a new passageway for her.

She kept walking through the compound, taking down as much guards as she can in her path. Worthless fodder, they can't even even mount a good defense, even with dying will flames. She didn't even need to use her rifle on them, but her handgun has been emptying too much of its magazines.

"Where is that blasted Spina..." She thought.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 14, 2009)

With Shin

The Vongola decided against activating his weapons right away, he'd be incredibly fast with them but arriving there first minutes, maybe even longer, before any of his family would arrive would put him in a dangerous situation.He could easily be overpowered by the Spina guardians if they all went after him at once.

No, racing ahead was something he would've done in the past but he had grown wiser than that over the years.Instead he chose a pace that he could keep for a longer period of time and headed trough one of the corridors in the base.

Gabri, like always, didn't draw attention to himself.Before anyone knew it their mist guardian was gone.Hiding away in the shadows he headed towards the end.On the other side of that passageway a large number of the Stem division had joined Dio."Alright, charge and kill whoever crosses your path, those that die weren't worthy of being Spina to begin with."Dio wasn't much of a tactical man these days, his superiority complex combined with the simple fact he was batshit crazy caused this.

He intended to use this opportunity to weed out of the weak in his division.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2009)

Johnny could see the woman walking down through his corridors. He had released his box, the numerous reeds floating through the compound taking the form of Spina mafioso via the use of the mist flame, these illusions so strong that Johnny no longer has to manipulate them, once he thinks of them as a guard they will act and behave true to his call until he unsummons them.

Johnny rubs his balding head and then sends 3 reeds through the air con, towards Oressa all taking the form of himself after a flash of mist flames. Johnny wasn't a head to head fighter but he used his box weapons to travel his mist flames around for him and catch the oppenent in his tricks.

"So you arrive young Vongola!!" All the Johnny Clones say at once each standing infront of one of the cross sections of the Pollen base. 
------

Ran and Kiya had split up,  Ran had taken out Ether shot and Polaris and was streaming down the Root sections, it was fairly empty, a guard here a guard there. After a while of maneuvering the section, as the Root with the Pollen was the hardest Spina section to maneuver, Ran found herself in a large hall. In the hall was a large green table and sitting at the Table was a man with Scruffy brown hair, and a deck of cards in his hand, he shuffled them but the sound they made when they clashed together told her they were not made of card. 

"Take a seat my dear, lets play a few hands." The man said.

As he spoke the walls burst alive with sound, and Ran looked around the whole Root Division was watching their battle. Alive with energy at the sight of a fight.

--------------

Kiya had also taken out mercury and was skating through the corridors, her twin swords out, Her main Vongola one, and the one she had taken from Regina. Over the years she had mastered dual swords styles one after the other, but finally landed on her own. But as she skated through and eager to carve up some bad guys, she only came across dead bodies as if some had been there before. 

She skated deeper and deeper into the Petal branch of the Spina complex, the deeper she got the more screams she could hear.

"No miss, noooooo!" 

The sound intrigued Kiya so she pumped as much rain flame as she could into Mercury and took off, she arrived moments later to a door, the air was thick with the stench of blood, she pushed open the door only to to see a girl in a dress drenched with blood, she had cuts all over her arm and face. 

The girl turned to Kiya and smiled. "They stop talking when they die." And then tilted her head.

Kiya looking at all the dead Spina turned to the girl. "Are you with us? Are you a Vongola?" 

The Girl looked at Kiya, her face serious for a moment. Then she raised her ring finger and one it lay a spiral ring of yellow. "No." her body started to glow and all her cuts started to heal. 

And then she sprang into action, butterfly swords in hand.

--------

Rokk had chosen his members carefully, he had some Stem, some Root and a few Petals with one pollen. But the bulk of his group included mainly thorn, Fausts strongest and most favoured. In the groups they usually had they same attribute as their boss, but although that was mainly true the thorn wasn't based on the attribute of the cloud, but rather batshit insanity. 

Rokk knew his sister would be here, how would she react to seeing him, how would he react he would see when the time came. Yes she was a child when it happened and was outside of reasonable doubt, but he had heard as soon as he 'died' she started to steal his stuff like his favorite headphones. 

Rokk had on his long jacket, his shorts and his gloves/pad. He punched his hands together and some rather long and jagged thunder flames errupted, then he punched his knee and the same happened. He was stretching getting ready for his fight. He raised one hand and summoned a ball of thunder flames and used the other hand to pull out a strand and straighten it. He swung it around like a sword. His thunder flame 'the thunder sword' was powerful. In truth he was more powerful than Dio at the moment but he respected his leader and Dio had the Vortice so Rokk was clearly out classed. 

"Lets go boys!" Rokk shouted as they started their way into the rooms of the bush, the Bush division had lots of wide opened rooms, and Rokk was blasting through them all. Little did he know he was one room away from Sanae.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2009)

With Sanae-

He had taken his time while the others had run off. Wrapping his arms and legs in his special bandage. "It's been a while since i've used these." He chuckled, when his hands were wrapped, he slowly put his Vongola ring back on. clutching his fist he released a little sun flame from it. "Alright, Let's go!" He chose his path and ran down it. Jumping into the air briefly to throw off his sandals and crack his knuckles. As he made his way down this path he could see many rooms, the rooms were large and open. This would be good for him if he got into a fight, plenty of room for his techniques. It wasn't long before Sanae could hear something that resembled the juggernaut running through walls. 

As the sound got closer, Sanae decided to stop and stay in the room he was in. If it was what he thought it was, Then it would be a good time to get the drop on his opponent.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2009)

Oressa raises an eyebrow. There were multiple copies of the man identified as the Spina mist guardian. 

"Illusions? Humph, worthless." Most mist users were weak, and with enough willpower Oressa could resist their pitiful illusions. However she was against the Spina Guardian. She unslung her rifle, blasting their heads off. 

"Come out. I'd rather not waste ammunition on worthless clones." She says.

_Outside Spina Base_

As always, Trias was keeping watch from outside the Vongola. He was used to it, being the rear guard, making sure no one ever struck the Vongola from behind. 

He clutched in his hand his old drill necklace, the one given by his brother during his childhood. He never did find a trace of his brother, even with the Vongola resources. From his pocket he took out a small photo of him and Oressa, the latter smiling. He may have lost his brother, but he has her.

"Oressa...please be fine." He thought. 

_Tepellin industries, Tokyo division_

Rek Mortis, Bastion of the Sun stood in front of a helicopter on top of Tepellin Industries. He wasn't wearing a swat team uniform, and his hair was let down instead of a ponytail. The whirling helicopter rotors drowned out most sounds, and his hair was flying in the wind. 

Jun appeared, jumping out of a helicopter in the same uniform."Sir. Brigade 17 is ready. The vans will be moving once we take off." 

Rek smiled. "Excellent my dear Jun. What of Chloe?"

"She's sending Titan to support us." Jun replied.

"And the JSDF?" Rek added.

"An officer under Mr. Tepes has finished the deal. For the rest of the day, we are officialy soldiers of the Japan Self Defense Force, working in accordance with INTERPOL to take down organized crime contigents in Nanimori." Rek nodded. This was another advantage of having friends in high places. If you have the law on your side, you can match even the strongest of flames. That's what Vlad believed, anyway.

"Signal Brigade 17 to move out. Let's see if Zhao did a good job with his pupils."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2009)

Kenzo runs through the hall ways with one hand on his sword handle. He had decided to go along, he didn't particularly care for the Varia, his only real close relationship was with his fellow Guardians, though each was different. Whether it was the paranoid Oressa who had published a few stories about a "Roof Monkey" that was disturbing the people at night which she knew was truly him, his acrobatic partner Ran, his favorite sparring partner Kiya who's two sword style was always a good work out, his "Boss" Sanae who had been helping him out with his financial issues since they were young, and of course their fearless leader who he would love to mess around with. Their Mist Guardian was the only one who he didn't really have any relationship with seeing how he kept to himself. There were also the mentors such as the insane Sho, Platina who brought them all together, and Saito who had taught him much over the years and who he had grown closest to out of all of the older Mafia members.

As he was thinking about how far he had come over the years from having no friends in high school to all of these close family members and silent bullet was shot right at him. Even without being able to hear the bang he could sense the attack coming in and he blocked the attack with his blade, "And the first bullet is fired," a Cervello seems to appear out of no where, "What the hell?"   Kenzo asks, more shocked by the Cervello's appearance than the bullet that was fired at him.

Piovere also looks at the Cervello curiously from his safe spot, "What're you doing here?" the woman nods, "We Cervello are responsible for all ring battles, even those that deal with territory. Vongola's Storm Guardian Kenzo Hanabishi vs Spina's Rain Guardian Piovere Garcia"

A Cervello appeared in each room, whether it be the room where the battle had begun or where it would soon do so.

"Vongola's Cloud Guardian Oressa Mortis vs Spina's Mist Guardian Johnny Anderson"

"Vongola's Thunder Guardian Ran Okajima vs Spina's Storm Guardian Riccards"

"Vongola's Rain Guardian Kiya Asasame vs Spina's Sun Guardian Farfalla Abruzzi"

"Vongola's Sun Guardian Sanae Hanekoma vs Rokk Okajima"

"Vongola's Mist Guardian Gabriele Pezzini vs Spina's Thunder Guardian Dio Di Verde"

"And soon Vongola Boss Shin Yagami will battle Spina Boss Faust Spina..."

"Let the Battle between Vongola and Spina begin..."


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2009)

All the Spina look up and smirk. The remaining Spina who were not aware of who they would be fighting not alerted to the enemy. 

Rokk was still one room away from Sanae but heard the voice, it was being broadcast although out the Sky sections.

"Sanae Hanekoma, sun guardian ey." Rokk charged his fist and punched through the wall. The thunder flame making short work of the reinforced concrete wall.

"Hello, Sanae is that you." Rokk waved his hands and his men flooded the room, drawing Sanae out. Rokk knew alot about Sanae and was looking forward to this fight.

----------

"Waste your bullets on illusions everything you have shoot at since you walked in was an illusion of mine. And those damn Cervello keep getting my name wrong, I am the Cold Medallion."

One of the headless bodies of Johnny got back up, and regrew his head, only the head kept growing and the body started to shrink. Until all that was there was a large head floating, the skin started to fall of the head leaving a large flame skull.

"SO Miss Oressa Mortis, lets see what you got." The skull started to vomit all over the floor covering the floor in chunky goodness, with heat vapours wafting of the sticky yet slick goop on the floor. 

---------

Shin was making his way down a corridor, along the wall was pictures of who he could only image were the Spina bosses, the Spina Secondo looked pretty hot he thought to himself. Until he reached a large hall in the center, it had a giant cloud symbol embossed onto its large large door, the wall around it lit with cloud flame torches.

The door quickly slowly creaked open.
"Ah the imfamous Vongola XI, I have seen you, spoke about you and plotted against you but never met you, but in honour of this I have built this battle hall for when this day would come although I thought it was sooner rather than later."

Faust's suit was made of small armoured plates, that folded over each other to maintain a fabric look it was pretty snazzy. He waves his hands all over the room. On the walls were 19 pictures, the 11 Vongola bosses and the 8 Spina.

"In this battle for the name of our ancestors I thought it only right they watch." 

The cervello was in the background, "When both participants are ready allow the fight to begin." Faust turned to her and smirked, he clicked his fingers and a panel opened in the wall and out popped a member of the Thorn he unloaded an uzi into the Cervello and went back into his hole.

"So lets begin shall we." Faust smiled as his rammed the whitened cloud flame of the Vortice into his box. 

A special type of dying will jet boots attached to his feet.  "Nimbus, made for me by Little Manjoume, what do you think." cloud flames started to bubble out of the boots like soap suds and Faust began to float, not fly but float in any direction he felt like at the time, before he blasted off towards Shin.


-----

"When both are ..." Before she could finish the Cervello in the room of Kenzo and Piovere fell silent. She had been shot from the moment she appeared she just didn't know it.

Soon all the lights went out, quickly out of the corner of his eye Kenzo saw a blue flame and blocked the attack from the claws before the silent figure ran back into the darkness.

------

Farfalla having killed all her current army members jumped to Kiya, and began an onslaught of deadly attacks. Until the Cervello caught her eye, she jumped from Kiya and carved a joker like smile on the Cervellos face with one dagger and gutted her with the next. 

"See now she is always smiling....EVEN IN DEATH."

Farfalla had become serious, and Kiya could not afford to joke around. 

-----------

"A Game you say?"  Ran asked.

"Yes a game." Vincent repeats.

"Well I am not one for poker."

"Ok then a different game. What did you have in mind." 

"A game of tag." Ran said with a smile.

"Very well, and I guess I will be it." Under the table, Vincent had pulled out his ring and box, before opening it up. 

"Royal presentation." concentrated storm flames burst from the eyes of the regal robes and she darted towards her, Polaris kicked in and repelled her from him. And then the game was on.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

Rokk was still one room away from Sanae but heard the voice, it was being broadcast although out the Sky sections."Sanae Hanekoma, sun guardian ey." Rokk charged his fist and punched through the wall. The thunder flame making short work of the reinforced concrete wall."Hello, Sanae is that you." Rokk waved his hands and his men flooded the room, drawing Sanae out. Rokk knew alot about Sanae and was looking forward to this fight.


"I suppose your Rokk." Sanae smiled even as the men circled around him. "I must say, Don't you think it's a bit unfair.. I'm by myself yet you have all these men with you." He looked around, they seemed to be different flame types.. "Interesting. There are so many different types, How will i be able to handle all of them. Hahahaha!" He began to chuckle. "Is he crazy or something?" One of the spina whispers. "Ah, Forgive me." Sanae swept his right leg behind him and raised his arms. 

"I haven't taken my fighting stance yet." He clenches his fists and releases a yellow flame from them. "I'll try give you a good fight, I'm not that strong though." He smiled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 15, 2009)

Shin VS Faust

Faust shot towards Shin, who was just in time with activating his Hyper Dying Will Mode to defend himself. Orange flames covered his Talaria Mark 2, the upgraded pair looked more fitting under the expensive Italian suits when his Talaria weren't coated in Sky flames. When they were they still took on the futuristic and metalplated shoe-wear armed with the metal studs on the bottom of the shoe.

He raised his left high in the air, using it to block Faust's bo staff, which his opponents used to strike him with. The strength of the strike and Faust's momentum pushed Shin backwards, the stud of his right Talaria scraping across the floor as he did so but Shin kept his balance."Za Warudo Ien Oto." Which would translate to the world beyond sound.His attack names had changed from being in English to being a mixture of Engrish and Japanese.

Though one could hardly call this an attack, technique would be more appropriate.Shin had mastered this highspeed movement rechnique that sacrificed his topspeed for maneuverability and reaction time.
And so with great speed he raced towards Faust.He came in for high kick that was skillfully dodged by Faust, who in the same move made a low swipe with his bo staff that Shin evaded by jumping up in the air.

Faust did not waste a second, using his Nimbus he went in pursuit of Shin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2009)

Kenzo vs Piovere

Soon all the lights went out, quickly out of the corner of his eye Kenzo saw a blue flame and blocked the attack from the claws before the silent figure ran back into the darkness.

Kenzo spun his blade around in his hands a few times, "Great, I have to fight this puss bag..." he looks around in the darkness, but cannot find his opponent. He leaps into the air to dodge a bullet coming at him, "Alright, if you won't come out I'll force you out!" he held his sword above his head with two hands as it began to get coated in Storm Flames, "Seken in Hisaki!" he slams his blade down into the ground and the flames pour out of it and continue to spread throughout the room.

It covers the floor and walls for a second, Kenzo scans the area searching for his opponent, but then it hits him. He looks to the sky to see a rain covered bullet headed right at him. He steps back to avoid it and then leaps after Piovere who has his claws dug into the ceiling, "About time I found you coward!" he has his flame coated sword held back and clashes with Piovere who blocks with his claws.

_Meanwhile..._

"Is everything ready?" a dark voice says over an communication device, _"Preparations are complete..."_ a voice replies that disguised by some technology, "Excellent, lets begin then," the man on the other end says with a grin.

*Vongola Base*

Shin had decided to keep a small squad of Varia soldiers to watch of the base, just in case. However it would not be much of a problem, on top of their hidden location and entrances, it has some of the best security. BOOM!!! Or not.

A mass of men bust in wearing suits and dress shirts and ties, all wielding a weapon of some sort or readied fists. The majority of the unsuspecting Varia soldiers get taken out in the first assult, "What the hell!?" one of the soldiers shouts, "Someone contact the Boss, quickly!" 

A Varia runs over to the computer and calls Sora, "Sir, we're being over run! They somehow got into our base!" Sora listens confused, "What! How did they get past my security system?" thoughts ran through his head, "Damn, I didn't think that even Spina woud be able to pull that off...Guess I underestimated them," the Varia responds, but is barely heard over the sounds of battle in the background, "They don't appear to be Spina sir, atleast not the normal ones that we've encountered!" Sora thinks, "Alright, hold on, try to protect the base!" he cuts off communication and then contacts all of the Varia Agents in the area, "Attention all Varia Agents, the base is under attack. Let the Guardians handle the Spina, we need to get back and defend our base."


----------



## Serp (Jul 15, 2009)

Rokk looked at Sanae and smiled. 
"Forgive me I forgot, you are a true martial artist like myself and we fight with honour, unlike what you might think the Spina aren't all bad. For a while Lord Faust was a nice benovolent man, the ring changed him but the Spina stand strong and follow our boss."

Rokk clicked his fingers and his men started to circle around both him and Sanae, they formed a square shape and linked hands, effectively making a fighting ring.

"Don't worry they won't harm you. You have my word, an Okajima always keeps their word." 

The cervello appeared again. "And we will make sure that you keep your work Rokk Okajima." Then a bullet went through her head and she dropped dead.

Rokk raised his hands, "I said you were safe Sanae but that bitch upset me, acting as if I wouldn't keep my word." Rokk waved down the gun man and got into his fighting pose. He gripped his fists and thunder sparks started to erupt from his padded fists.

"So lets go the Sanae, lets make this epic!" Rokk shouts and he lunges towards Sanae with his thunder fist, Sanae meets his fist head on with his sun fist and a wave of energy knocked them both back.

Rokk wiped his arm across his head and fingered his scar, "Epic indeed."

------

Fausts Nimbus was on Par with Shin's Talaria, Nimbus was part of the second generation hyper dying will boots with included; Bahamut dying will boots that used giant burners that could also function as a weapon to shoot out balls of Sky flame, Raijin thunder dying will boots, which using static grip allow the user to not only fly but walk/run on anything and lastly Nimbus designed for ulitmate maneuverability without sacrificing any speed.

Faust swung his bo staff at Shin, who quickly executed a jump back and reversal kick snapping the staff in two. Faust retreating "So impress me young Vongola, but allow me to show you some new tricks I picked up."

Faust pulled out a box weapon and opened it with his ring, out of the box fell lots of carcasses and remains. 
"Sullen Remains, it is and will sullenly always remain."

He flew down and quickly swiped up a rather sharp looking bone about the size of his index finger, he gripped it tight and the white cloud flame engulfed it and in a matter of seconds it was a large razer tipped bone blade.  

_While this is was happening Sora called to Shin vis their headsets. 
"Shin the Varia is returning, Me, Gabri, Hikari and the others will be making our way back to base there seems to be and attack there. I will get there the first the rest will catch up quickly." 

Shin responded and quickly turned his attention back to Faust. 

_Clear now that they had lost even more numbers, Shin decided to think logically.
"Say Spina, instead of the loser being banished from Nanimori, they just have to die down abit and not interfere with other family."

Faust raised an eyebrow the white glowing sword in his hand. "What benefit does that hold the Spina?"

"If you agree to this, the second condition will state that no family member is allowed to kill the other. You might think so highly of your Spina but this way no casualites will occur."

Faust started to think. 
"A battle without blood, well lets say this the losing family has to make a truce with the winning as an allied force, that will assist them in Mafia matters of the winning families choosing."

Now it was Shins turn to speak. "Ok fine, I can agree to those terms if it will keep my family out of fatality. And I never said this battle had no blood." Shin Smirked and Faust returned it. Faust came in with a slash and Shin skidded through the air and thrust his leg up, the cleats making contact with the bone blade, but Spina and Vongola jumped back waiting to make their next move.

As they did that a voice came over the PA System to all the sections.
"Vongola and Spina alike this is a no kill zone, the battle is to a level of undoubted sucess without death, so said by Vongola XI and Spina VIII" 

-----
Meanwhile Sora had left the compound he knew he way around really quickly, he needed to get back to the base. He threw his box weapons up in the air, in that moment as they remained in the sky, he ripped off his Varia jacket, slipped on his tekko and as the boxes dropped he opened his infinite amoeba and his Bahamut boots.

Now he was in Sora no Honou mode, this would be alot faster. He erupted flamed from his arms and from the giant rocket type burners of Bahamut causing a large roaring sound to be heard as the flaming object burnt through the sky of Nanimori back to Vongola base, he had done this often enough to earn the name of the Nanimori dragon as the sound sounded like a dragons roar, and the fire a dragons breath. 

Sora finally reached the base, his muscles hardened and his mind steady. As he pushed open the door.

---------------

Piover just looks at Kenzo after hearing the PA, he jumps and lands on other wall practically silently. And digs his claw into the wall to stay up, he sighed and dropped his gun to the floor it would prove too fatal. He jumped down and landed on the floor, straighted out his suit and placing his good hand behind his back (like rock lee) he raised his clawed hand in a fight stance ready for Kenzo, as the dark began to creep back in.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

"So lets go the Sanae, lets make this epic!" Rokk shouts and he lunges towards Sanae with his thunder fist, Sanae meets his fist head on with his sun fist and a wave of energy knocked them both back.

Rokk wiped his arm across his head and fingered his scar, "Epic indeed." Sanae looked over at the cervello. "It's sad." He commented. "Such a pretty women ended in such a violent way." He sighed and shook his head. "Don't lose Focus Sanae!" Rokk threw another punch at Sanae, Sanae ducked and punched towards Rokks stomach, Rokk lifts his knee and knocks Sana's fist away, then brings his Elbow down to try and break Sanae's arm. 

Sanae quickly hops back from his crouching position and avoids the hit, he sees Rokks elbow and knee meet each other and thunder flames begin to crackle between them. "My arm would have been gone if i was caught in that." Sanae chuckled. "Come on now, if that finished you off how would this fight become the stuff of legend." Rokk smirks. "I'm not sure." Sanae smiled back and held up his right fist and let his sun flame engulf it. "But, Let's try this again." 

With that He charged forward and tucked his fist, palm upward to the side of his rib cage. Rokk soon followed and cocked his fist all the way back. Rokk through his swing, curving around. Sanae's fist flew forward with great force, turning downward as it made it's way towards Rokks chest. Both hits connect with their target, Sanae's face is hit by the thunder punch while Rokks chest is hit by the sun punch. To them, it happened so slow. Sanae could watch Rokk grin as his body started to go back. Rokk could see Sanae's jaw and head slowly begin to turn. 

To the rest however, what they saw was two men connect a hit. One of them flying backwards, flipping then regaining themselves while the other flew sideways, placed his hand on the ground slid and eventually landed in a hand stand. "That was a good punch." Sanae flipped back upright and popped his jaw.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2009)

_Oressa vs. The Cold Medallion_

Oressa jumps away from the bile the cold medallion spat up. From her experience against high-level mist users anything they vomit could be dangerous venom. 

"Let's see you handle this!" Oressa loads a blue bullet and fires it towards the clones. Instead of blowing off their heads the bullet explodes, releasing cloud-cloaked smoke that chocked the area. Under the cover of the smoke she grabs the cervello and runs off to one of the many corridors in pollen base.

The cervello is slammed to the wall, Oressa aiming her handgun to the cervello's head. "Where is the Spina leader?" She asked. She didn't want to fight against the cold medallion, preferring instead to take down the head of Spina so the fight will be over. There was also the fact that if she fought against the cold medallion it would exhaust her greatly, and force her to rely on her vongola box, which she didn't want to. She always won through her strength and her strength alone, and she hated it when she had to rely on the others.

"Running away? I thought the Cloud guardian was supposed to be the strongest of them all?" The cold medallion, or one of his clones, floated into the hallway, ready to attack. Oressa groaned. She readied her rifle, and waited for the mist user to attack, her handgun still aimed at the cervello.


----------



## Serp (Jul 17, 2009)

Rokk rubbed his chest. "As was yours. I guess the Vongola aren't as bad as Boss made them out to be."

Rokk ran again towards Sanae, zigzagging readying his punch. He thrust a left handed thunder punch at Sanaes head, which he evaded with skill. As Sanae had tilted to the left to evade, Rokk followed up with a right knee to his chest. Sanae jumped back and with a flaming sun punch smashed into Rokks knee. 

Rokk was quick to counter, and released thunder flames from his knee, causing the connection to result in another explosion.
"By boss I meant Faustus the VII, not the current boss Faust. Faustus was a tough man, he trained me hard after he adopted me into the Spina training camp, but if only he was as nice to Faust."

Rokk started to through a few more punches, Sanaes blocked, evaded and threw some of his own. 

"Do you know, Faustus dropped Faust off here in Nanimori with no money or anything and told him he wasn't allowed home until he made it on his own, that was the kind of man Faustus was, Faust now is the kind of man he created, and between you and me, the Vortice has changed Master Faust from one of the kindest most thoughtful boss into a monster that could rival his father." 


Sanae raised a leg to kick, the kick charged with sun flames, Rokk grabbed the kick midway and poured thunder flames through it. But to his surprise Sanae was already following up. He punched Rokk dead in his face and Rokk instantly released him. Blood streamed down from his nose. 

Rokk jumped back, and wiped the blood from his nose.
"Hahaha nice one. Looks like I have to get serious."

Rokk removed his shirt until he was only in his shorts. 
"Before we get started could you tell me about my sister, I trust you know her, Ran?"

Not many people knew Rokk was alive and even more so he was a Spina, not even Sora knew of his existence. 

Rokk got into fighting stance, and started to shout like something out of dragonball z, thunder flames crackled around him, and his muscles started to become more defined, until he finish and looked even more deadly than before. His blond hair spiked up from the static electricity in the air. 

"I call this Muscle invigoration, you know all those commercials that show those body toning electric things you place on your abs for toning, like that but 100 times more effective."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

Rokk jumped back, and wiped the blood from his nose."Hahaha nice one. Looks like I have to get serious."Rokk removed his shirt until he was only in his shorts. "Before we get started could you tell me about my sister, I trust you know her, Ran?" Sanae rubbed his chin. "I see, So she's your sister." He nodded. "She's doing well, In fact, she's our thunder guardian and i can only assume she is busy fighting someone right now. She's better then anyone i've seen at video games. And a very good gymnast." Sanae smiled. "That's good." 

Rokk got into fighting stance, and started to shout like something out of dragonball z, thunder flames crackled around him, and his muscles started to become more defined, until he finish and looked even more deadly than before. His blond hair spiked up from the static electricity in the air. "I call this Muscle invigoration, you know all those commercials that show those body toning electric things you place on your abs for toning, like that but 100 times more effective."

Sanae whistled. "Ah~ I wish i had something that cool." He smiled. "I have something Similar, But i can't use it yet." He held up a finger. "It's called, Muscle rebirth. you know how when you work out, you rip your muscles and when they heal the muscle is stronger. It's the same process, however it preforms the ripping and healing at such a degree that the users body grows far stronger in a short amount of time." 
 
He then reached for a box located at his right hip. "Since i can't use it, you will have to settle for these." Sanae's vongola ring began to flow with a powerful sun flame and he stabbed it into the box. A bright flash of light later and he had two martial arts gloves and a face guard on. "The gloves are called Athos and Porthos. The guard is called Aramis." The sun flames began to burn bright around the gloves. "Their activation speeds up the healing around my fists." He smiled. "Considering my bandages are still on and they hold the same process, you can understand that i heal very quickly around my hands now." 

Sanae felt like informing Rokk about this, it would be boring if Rokk just aimed for his arms and legs to try and remove Sanae's fighting ability. "So, Let's get going for real." Sanae tossed off his shirt and vest, leaving his pants. Rokk charged towards Sanae, Sanae followed, both pulled their fists back and charged them up with their flames, Sanae through a curved right hook while Rokk through a straight right punch. Sanae quickly adjusted his punch to an open fist and wrapped around Rokks arm. 

Adjusting his stance he placed his other arm around Rokk and threw him over his shoulder. Rokk flipped and landed on the ground with a loud thud. "Phew~~" Sanae let out a huff. "If it weren't for Jujitsu using the opponents weight against them i don't know if i coulda tossed you." He laughed. "That was a good one." Rokk's knee charged with thunder flame. "Let's see you do it again." 

He leaped towards Sanae aiming to knee his gut, Sanae jumped to the side and threw a sunpowered punch at the knee, Rokk quickly dropped down his left elbow catching Sanae off-guard and sending him to the ground. "Guh.." Sanae stood up just in time to avoid a punch that crushed the ground where he was. "It it wasn't for this guard i'd be dead~" Sanae laughed as he stood up. Head wounds would heel quickly as well, his body was the best target now. "If i can focus his attacks to my body. I might just be able to take him out without having to resort to Muscle rebirth."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

*Kenzo vs Piovere*

Kenzo readies his sword, looking around him trying to find his opponent hidden in the shadows. A bullet comes from his right, he quickly cuts it, and with perfect timing Piovere pounces from the opposite side with claw outstretched. 

Kenzo quickly activates the chain hidden inside of his weapon. It shoots out, with a sickle like blade on the other end and hits in the perfect position to clash with Piovere long enough for him to get the time to turn around and use his actual sword to block the attack. Piove quicker pushes off and back into the shadows.

"Alright, I'm tired of playing this your way!" he coats his sword and rushes into the darkness after him. He looks around to see nothing, "This might not have been the best idea..." he grips his sword tighter causing the flames to grow and illuminate the area. 

Just as he spots the Rain Guardian he leaps from the wall that he was clung to and straight for Kenzo. He swings down, forcing Kenzo's blade down and then raises it quicker than his opponent can raise his heavier weapon. He slashes at his chest but Kenzo stepped back causing him to only recieve a minor cut. 

He then pierced his blade forward at but Piovere easily gets under it and thrusts his weapon forward. Kenzo twists his hand, moving the blade from it's straight position to a vertical position, blocking the attack with the hilt. He pushes off and then switches to his usual stance.

_*At the Vongola Base*_

The Peccato agents are ripping apart the base, literally. After destroying the Varia soldiers they moved onto the physical base. They continue their destruction on the base until they're stopped by a flying Sora. He entered through one of the secret entrances hidden throughout the area.

"Well, how do we have here?" a suave voice says from the distance, "Who are you, and how did you get into our base?" Sora took a ready stance, "My name is Vance Avaratia, I'm the Guardian of Greed of the Peccato Family," he raises a pistol, "And as for how we got in, well, we have connections I suppose you could say," he fires a rain coated bullet that Sora dodges but he soon feels something pointy touching his back.

Vance stands behind him, holding a large spear, the tip aganst his back, "You can't be Vongola XI, even with your Sky Flames," he smirks, "That ring doesn't exactly look like the Vongola Sky Ring, your probably part of his Varia Squad. Besides, I'm sure the leader is much stronger than this," he digs the blade in a little further, "Guess I won't be getting any Vongola Rings here, but I suppose it wasn't my job anyway."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2009)

_Outside Nanimori_

Sette's vans near the small city where the Vongola were based. It was far from the city the 10th Vongola once knew. Thanks in part both to his and his successor's choice to stay there more often than the home base in Italy, Nanimori has grown considerably. They even had Japan's largest Italian community.  

Rek's helicopter went ahead of the vans, and was circling the Spina base. For some reason the Vongola strike force was larger than expected, and was actually attacking the base with higher effectiveness than previously thought. 

"How strange..." Rek thought. A camera attached to the helicopter zoomed in, allowing Rek to see who it was that were attacking. He saw a strange emblem placed on one of the grunts, which he had never seen before. After saving the recording, Rek attached his cellphone to a cord connected to the camera. 

"Vlad should know about these interlopers." After sending the mail he looked at his bodyguard, Jun. She was already suited up, just like he was. 

"This is unexpected." She said. 

Rek agreed. "It seems we'll have to fight directly if we're going to get to Spina and Vongola earlier." 

"Let us be off, then." Jun put on a gas mask, as did Rek. Jun signalled the pilot with an OK sign, which he reciprocated. The pilot then pulled down a switch, opening a hatch under Rek and Jun's feet. 

"Drop the Cossack Shells." Rek ordered. The pilot pulled down another switch, dropping several bombs that resembled a crude, fat  mixture of vodka bottles and frag grenades. The bombs detonated mid-air, releasing a particularly awful smelling cloud of dust.

_Spina Base_

Trias was kicking and punching his way through Spina and those Unknown family soldiers, making sure that they didn't get in the base. Not that it was helpful, though, since the Unkown family had attacked the base at several fronts. 

"What the...?" Trias covers his mouth when the dust cloud begins to encover them. It was futile though, as the cloud still managed to penetrate his nostrils. The pungent smell made him realize quickly what it was. "Aluminum! Oh no." Trias quickly activated his mist ring, creating a shield around himself. 

The helicopter above began to hover out of the cloud's range, and then launched a grenade round into the center of the cloud, detonating it mid-air.

Immiediately the cloud reacted with the heat generated from the grenade round, detonating the air around them. A blast of immense pressure generated by the explosion overwhelms everyone outside the base and does high damage to the Spina base itself. 

Above the main base itself, a huge fireball erupted, burning everything and killing any life form that was left unprotected.

Above the explosion, Rek and Jun marveled at the power of the attack.

"Fuel air bombs are a sight to behold in battle, are they not?"

Jun nodded. "Even shields of flame would be damaged by an attack of this scale." 

"Well then, shall we be off?" 

Jun gave another nod, and jumped off the helicopter, deploying her parachute immiediately. Rek followed suit, and the duo landed safely in front of the inferno.

Trias removed his mist shield, and looked at the two masked figures in military fatigues before him and any other survivors. They had the logo of the JSDF placed on the shoulders of their uniforms. 

Rek took out a microphone, which was connected to the helicopter.

"ATTENTION, CRIMINALS. BY ORDER OF THE JSDF AND INTERPOL WE ARE PLACING YOU ALL UNDER ARREST. FAILURE TO SUBMIT TO THE LAW WILL RESULT IN ELIMINATION." 

Before Rek could put down the microphone, Trias attacked, unleashing bolts of lightning created by mist flames. Rek yawned, and allowed the attack to his suit. It barely scratched him.

"If you're going to rely solely on dying will attacks, you won't kill us, criminal." Rek smirked under his mask. "Be thankful that our main target is the ringleader, or else we'll deal with you now." Rek and Jun turned around, and entered the base.

Trias tried to follow, but the helicopter attacked him with machine gun rounds. Moments later a fleet of vans arrive, all of them carrying men and women of the JSDF. The vongola member sighed. He'd have to let Shin and the rest take care of the government soliders.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 17, 2009)

Faust VS Shin

After the conditions were set the picked up the pace, with Shin having no knowledge of Faust's fightingstyle he decided to let Faust take control of the battle. The man had the advantage of knowing Shin's fightingstyle from having seen the battle between him and Nero while Shin....Well had noticed the powerful Cloud flame and his tendency to use weaponry that had propagating qualities but beyond that?

Faust saw through this but played along, while Shin was on the defensive. Blocking while continuesly jumping back, Faust didn't let up and kept slashing at him. Countless bones were littered across the room and the Spina grabbed one when he could. With a spiky bone in hand he pumped Cloud flames trough it right before throwing it.

Using his Skyflame mastery Shin harmonized the bones with the paper the various paintings of the past Vongola and Spina bosses.

Though the time he had to harmonize the projectile was limited he managed to weaken it enough to obliterate it with a precise kick.Right after that he released a large amount of Sky flames from his left and his sent a shower of them in the direction of Faust, who used a shower of his own flames to cancel the attack out. With his vision momentarily blocked he was caught off guard by Shin suddenly flying towards him with an outstretched leg.

Faust blocked the kick with his bone sword, preventing damage and was only pushed back several feet by Shin's attack.

"You're getting slow in your old age eh?"Shin joked.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 18, 2009)

*Nemo vs. Lola*

Vongola Base

Lola is soraunded by dead Peccato members in a big,long hallway. Her blade was covered in blood. Exhausted she said " Sorry! Rest In Peace!" she said while blinking her right eye. She heard soft clappin " Im impressed." said a man behind her. Startled she did a 180 turn. There stood Nemo right infront of her. He then grabbed her by the waist and pulled her close to him and kissed her. She slightly blushed and pushed him off.

She quiqly took out her sword and point it at him " Who the hell do you think you are?" she angrily said. " Im The Peccato Family's Guardian of Lust,Nemo! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!" he said while covering his face with his right hand. " Nemo?" she asked. He then smiled and said " You may not know me but i know you!*giggle**giggle* You are Lola Gotalia no?" "How do you know me" she said. " *giggle**giggle**giggle*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! I know all about you and unfortunetly i am going to kill you! HAHAHAHAHA!" " Is that right im not gonna get killed by a maniac like you!" she said with a smile on her face. " Ah, but i know your one true weakness..." he said and looked at her eyes. " You may be able to hide it but i can see it. The fear in your eyes! *giggle*

She the ran at him with full force " We willl see about that!" she then swung her sword and slashed right trough his chest. He then becomes nothing but water. She was shocked. 

Could he really know her weakness...

_________________________________________________________________

Sorry i didnt remmebre what color there text was. But i hope you liked it


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

As Peccato Guardians slowly match up against the Varia two slashing noises can be heard throughout the entire area, "Seems Boss is here," Vance says, still holding Sora at the end of his spear point. 

A large crash is heard next, and one of the walls in the Vongola Base busts open and a figure walks through the smoke, "I could have gotten in this place by myself, even if the security system was up," _*Peccato Boss and Guardian of Pride: Sangue*_

The dark haired man walked through the base, the few remaining Varia soldiers charge forward. Sangue grabs one by the head, crushes his skull, and then throws him into the others so hard that they are taken out as well.

"Weaklings, give me something better to do here damn it," a bullet can be heard but Sangue easily side steps it, "And who the hell are you?" he looks and sees a well dressed man with fiery red hair, "I am GianLuca Forza, Varia Storm Guardian. The question is who the hell are you?"

Sangue glares at him, "Who the hell am I?" in a flash he appears in front of him and lifts him up by his throat, "Who the hell am I? How dare those words come out of some no named Varia Agent. I am Sangue, Leader of the Peccato Family. The same Family that is in the midsts of destroying your pitiful base," he says looking him right in the eye. 

Gian lifts his gun in attempt to shoot him but he easily smacks it out of his hand and to the side with his free hand, "You know what," he tightens his grip on the man's throat and then chucks him in the direction of his gun, "I'll play with you for now. I do have some time to kill," he spreads his arms out wide, "Now lets see what you've got, I'll give you the first attack!"


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 18, 2009)

*Lola vs Nemo*

_Vongola Base_

They were in a big,long hallway. It has various paintings on the wall. Lola was wearing the Varia jacket and a black mini skirt. Nemo was wearing a black jacket with the Peccato emblem in the back and black pants.

She started to shake "_What?_" she thought to herself. Nemo appeard right behind her with handgun pointing at her head. Nemo giggled. She then got put of the way before Nemo could shoot."*giggle**giggle*Do you belive me now?Hahahahahaha!"he saud trying to angry her.

She then ran at him. "Die!!!!!!!!!" she said while attacking. "How foolish can you be? Hahahaha!"" he then kicked the sword out of her hand. "Damn!"she said after noticing that he actually had some power.

She got a box out of her jacket"You are gonna get it now"she said while activating the box. "Gemelos de Sangre!" she screamed while two purple nunchucks came out.

The nunchucks were purple and had a purple flame in each end. This were Gemelos de Sangre. "*giggle*giggle*Hahahahahahaha! Do you think you can deafet me with some toys, Flatsie?Hahahahahahaha!"he said mocking her bust. _"Im still developing!"_ she tought to herself. "Take this!"she screamed at him. The nunchucks extended tied around Nemo. He started to laugh. He took him into the air and started spining him around. She then trough him into the ground. Nemo was laughing all the way. Whe she looked at the grond there was nothing but a puddle of water. She the started to hear him laughing. He was in the end of the hallway.

Nemos body started becoming rounder and started getting bigger and bigger. "Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!"he stared laughing like a maniac. Lola thought to herself _"what is going on? hes crazy!"_

Is this an illusion or is he a monster...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 18, 2009)

With Gabri

Their battle hadn't started yet, Dio had been taking his time and his troops were battling.....Well they had no idea what the hell that guardian guy was but he cutting their numbers down quickly.

We focus on a large chamber, by the looks of it it's use was that of an battle arena.The room was filled by a large number of Spina troops, who had encircled a large cloaked being. It seemed to float, no feet were visibly sticking out from the cloak.While not tall in height it was broad and and two muscled arms had been clutching a scythe, a white skull was painted on his chest and it's head was a skull coated in white flames that seemed to burn harmlessly through the hood of the cloak pulled over the skull.

The troops were launching attack after attack, especially one of them had been emptying his pistols on the being for quite some time now, but the holes they created in the being were closed as quickly as they were formed. The men feared this seemingly immortal guardian that seemed to have come straight from hell. It just kept on hacking away with it's scythe, thinning out the terrified herd that had surrounded him.

Dio arrived at this point, standing from afar and high enough to look over the battle site.It took him only a minute to see through this trick, he walked trough the sea of troops. The intense killing intent he radiated was registered by all that blocked his path and they quickly stepped aside to let him pass through.When he was finally near the being he reached for his whipblade and in it's long range mode he whipped out at a target that surprised all those that had been in the room....Well all except two.

He attacked the Spina grunt that had been firing away at the being for a considerable amount of time now.The grunt evaded by jumping back and onto the stands behind him."Heh, I kinda expected you to see through it."The appearence shifted and revealed the Vongola's Mist guardian.

Dio didn't pay attention to Gabri though, he enraged by his subordinates stupidity."You morons, you don't even realize you're firing away at an incorpereal illusion that probably only had solid hands to clutch that scythe of his!"A cough forced him to pause."And while you morons are firing away at the illusion it picks you off one by one."

"To make matters worse you fail to notice that everyone who gets close get killed seconds, yet there's one of you that's been close to it and has been firing away at it for ages."He lifted up his hand."First thing you fuckwits should've realized is that a Colt M1911 only has 8 shots, yet somehow that one guy had fired over 40 shots and that's just while I was present, without reloading even once."

"Secondly, everyone that got to close got killed within seconds yet it didn't even notice the guy that had been standing right next to it, believe me, when someone is trying to blow your head off with a Colt, you notice him!"

Only now did he focus on Gabri."Thank you."

This surprised Gabri."Anytime sir."He was joking, he didn't even know why Dio thanked him.

"For weeding out the biggest morons, now this division average should be about 3 braincells per member."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Rokk jumped back, and wiped the blood from his nose."Hahaha nice one. Looks like I have to get serious."Rokk removed his shirt until he was only in his shorts. "Before we get started could you tell me about my sister, I trust you know her, Ran?" Sanae rubbed his chin. "I see, So she's your sister." He nodded. "She's doing well, In fact, she's our thunder guardian and i can only assume she is busy fighting someone right now. She's better then anyone i've seen at video games. And a very good gymnast." Sanae smiled. "That's good."
> 
> Rokk got into fighting stance, and started to shout like something out of dragonball z, thunder flames crackled around him, and his muscles started to become more defined, until he finish and looked even more deadly than before. His blond hair spiked up from the static electricity in the air. "I call this Muscle invigoration, you know all those commercials that show those body toning electric things you place on your abs for toning, like that but 100 times more effective."
> 
> ...



Rokk smiled, "Well Faustus was wrong about the Vongola, maybe he was wrong about Ran. But still lets get this fight going!"

Rokk shouted loudly and thunder flames shot from his body his hair becoming more spiky, striking down dead some the Spina that made the ring. 

And then in a crack of thunder, Rokk was gone and his fist smashed straight into Sanaes head. That would have knocked out or possibly killed a normal person, but Sanae healed quickly and reacted with a sun punch to Rokks gut before he went completely flying, due to the speed Rokk was moving when he struck Sanae the resultant force recoiled in Sanaes punch and Rokk also went flying.

Rokk picked himself up and started to scream some more sending out more Thunder flames and pumping up his muscles. He charged at Sanae again, but this time Sanae evaded and threw Rokk over his shoulder.

Rokk tried to counter but even then, Sanae blocked and reversed it punching Rokk in the stomach. 

Rokk on the floor started to spit up some blood.
"Why why isn't this working, how did you get so much faster?"

Sanae smiled, "I didn't get faster you got slower, the muscles increased your mass and quite frankly your fighting type isn't made to go with such a dense body structure." 

"Arg, I guess your right, its these rings. 2 B ranks are nowhere near pure enough to increase strength and maintain speed."

Rokk pulled out a green box but I know something that could help. The Box was different to most other box weapons. "This is an Original DLX box created for me. Only I can open it." 

Rokk fired up one of his thunder rings and pulled a small thunderbolt out of it. "Yes only a person with the Thunder Sword may open this box. This box made in the image of my mentor Dio" 

Rokk got the small thunderbolt and slammed it down into the box and a flash of green light and out slinked a metallic looking snake. 

"_Anaconda Metallica_, A combination of Dio-sama's two main box weapons." 

Rokk reduced the amount of thunder flames toning his muscles, therefore increasing his speed again, the thunder anaconda jumped up and wrapped it self all over Rokk's right arm from fist to shoulder and was sparking with thunder flames.

Rokk jumped up again and tried to slam down into Sanae who barely dodged it, thunder snake fist smashed into the ground and left a large crater. Sanae then jumped in to make a quick smash at the indisposed Rokk but the thunder flames fried his fists, although it was quickly healed.

"Anaconda Metallica, is covered in 100s of electro-convulsive scales that all conduct thunder flames at a super rate, and can build up the charge in one place for a super strike, built by our friend Sora." 

Rokk raised up, hair still static and spiky, and fist fizzling.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Kenzo vs Piovere*
> 
> Kenzo readies his sword, looking around him trying to find his opponent hidden in the shadows. A bullet comes from his right, he quickly cuts it, and with perfect timing Piovere pounces from the opposite side with claw outstretched.
> 
> ...



Piovere comes out of the darkness. 
"You think this is a game, just something we can play. The Mafia is not a joke, why would some something that has killed so many people that I love be a joke!"

Piovere was getting angry with Kenzo's out going attitude and seemingly innocence about the truth of the Mafia.

He threw his gun to the ground. And Pulled out a second rain Claw and slipped it on his other hand. 

And then he darted forward. "My family has worked for Spina since the beginning, I would give my life for Faust. For Faust Nanimori is more of a home than Florence would ever be. And for him I protect it."


Piovere's hair band broke and his neatly tied back hair feel out. "Noone even looks at my twice and thats just the way I like it, unknown to any but the dead, but I am Spina's greatest assassin."

Failing even to coat in Rain flames, Piovere set off running up the walls, and jumping infront of Kenzo slashing and slashing with his claws, each time missing Kenzo by a hair. And each time growing more and more angry. Kenzo blocked and parried getting a few strikes in, each one a nice cut but Piovere payed them no mind, and kept striking, as the storm flames started to burn through his blazer.

"You fight this fight for the fun of it, but I fight it for honour. Yes our leader has fallen off the path of righteousness since gaining that dreadful ring but we still follow regardless. As each Spina guardian represents an aspect of the mighty Rose, without out one of us the Rose cannot survive and show it self as the beautiful flower it is."

Piovere jumped back, and took his stance.
"So Kenzo Hanabishi lets see whose resolve is greater."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

battlerek said:


> _Oressa vs. The Cold Medallion_
> 
> Oressa jumps away from the bile the cold medallion spat up. From her experience against high-level mist users anything they vomit could be dangerous venom.
> 
> ...



The Vomit illusion Cold has used always worked perfectly, even if they knew it was to be an illusion everyone would back away giving way for further Illusions.

From his hidden room Johnny opened his other box and out scuttled his beetle quickly taking the form of Johnny himself.

The Illusion of Johnny walked up to the Illusion of Cold, and started to rub the giant skull.

"Oressa Mortis, I have heard alot about you, you know I joined this life I had my own buisness and you look like the type of girl I would have loved to employ." Cold nodded in retaliation to Johnny's talking.

"Lets play a little", Johnny raised his hand and it Split into 8 different hands each holding a gun.

"I will fire my gun, As well as all these illusionary bullets, I just wanna see how good you are." 

Cold began to scream in joy, as Johnny face twisted into a malicous smile and he fired all the indigo flame coated bullets at Oressa.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Peccato Guardians slowly match up against the Varia two slashing noises can be heard throughout the entire area, "Seems Boss is here," Vance says, still holding Sora at the end of his spear point.
> 
> A large crash is heard next, and one of the walls in the Vongola Base busts open and a figure walks through the smoke, "I could have gotten in this place by myself, even if the security system was up," _*Peccato Boss and Guardian of Pride: Sangue*_
> 
> ...



Sora smiled, "Shin stronger than me, now that is a trival thought. We gave up on that long ago."

Vance raises his eyebrow.
"What does that mean?"

Sora sighed it means, "About 4 years ago me and him got into a big fight, it was known all over the Mafia world. Since then we don't bother with who is stronger as the Vongola fight as one!"

"Wait a minute, what did you say you name was?"  Vance asks.

"Sora Manjoume, Varia leader aka Spina Sky guardian Sora No Honou!"

Sora pumps a blast of sky flame into Bahamut and takes off. 

"Now let me show you why I got my job, and why I am called the Dragon of Nanimori."

Sora facing Vance opens his mouth, where the glow from the sky Amoeba's can be seen in his flesh. He takes a deep breath and the lines around his mouth start to glow before he opens it and releases a stream of fire from his mouth. The sky amoebas respiring in his mouth forming a gas like substance of sky dying will flames, perfect for Sora's dragon breath or heat beam eyes.

While Vance was battling with the shock and the magnitude of the attack, Sora flew straight to Gianluca.

"You get your hands off my Storm Guardian!" Sora shouts, his eyes flaring as sparks fly free from his blinks, his tekko roaring with sly flames bursting out at high magnitude.

Sora weighed it up, this one guy was strong, but Sora could take him. But with his subordinates he would be lucky to survive, but he played it cool.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

Ran and Vincent where blasting throughout the root section of the Spina base is was like an actual maze. 

Ran was quite a decent bit faster but due to her not knowing the area, and Vincent simply following he was catching up soon.

"So this is all Rokks sister is made of."

Ran turned around flying backwards but still navigating within her magnetic bubble.
"Rokk! What do you know about my brother?"

Vincents face went from shock to malice. "What you don't know?" He blasted more lazer storm flames and picked up speed taking advantage of Ran's startled moment and kicked her in the face.

"Your it, catch me and I'll tell you all you need to know." And one storm blast later he was gone, his laughing heard down the curvy twisty halls.


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

Farfalla's butterfly swords, where clashing against Kiya's twin blades.

Kiya didn't even need to saturate the ground with water, as it was already filled with blood, some Kiya's some Farfalla's but the rest was of the spina petal division.

Kiya skidded and curved out the way and slammed her sword up into Farfalla's chest.

But the wound healed even before the sword was removed. Farfalla placed another small cut on Kiya's arm.
She aimed to defeat her slowly and painfully with 1000 small cuts. 

Kiya opened the case of her second sword, revealing the true sheath of the sword, an umbrella. She coated the umbrella in rain flames and span it around shooting them at Farfalla, Fall managed to block most of them with her butterfly swords, but she kept charging.

"What are you?"

Farfalla smiled. "A Shinso, I learned a special technique from my master for rejuvenation, but my mind couldn't take it you see, so I stole her Vortice and left. But on the plus side I am nigh immortal, if I perfect the technique that is."

Kiya sneered at her. "Your Crazy."

"Tell me something I don't know."

"Well why do you act so crazy, I really thought you were retarded."

"YOU NEVER GO FULL RETARD, act retarded, looked retarded, not retarded. It helps me keep cover, plus I love to kill."


Fall jumped up and started to slash at Kiya. 

"Fuck how am I gonna beat her."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> Sora smiled, "Shin stronger than me, now that is a trival thought. We gave up on that long ago."
> 
> Vance raises his eyebrow.
> "What does that mean?"
> ...



Sangue watched as Sora flew towards him. He didn't make an attempt to dodge, just watched as he flew at him at high speeds. Though he wasn't just watching, he was listening as well.

_VRROOMMM VRROOMMMM_

Sora ignored this as he propelled himself forward at amazing speeds. However as soon as he is about to get into striking range he is hit out of the sky and smacked straight into the wall with a crash.

Sora quickly got back up and tried to find out what happened. He saw Sangue and then a man standing next to a motorcycle with Storm Flames coming out of the wheels. He wore a motorcycle helmet and jacket. Sora wondered for a second who it was until he finally put the pieces together, "You-" The rider's ring gleamed in the distance, the Storm Vortice Ring. 

He removed his helmet to reveal his true face, Saito Kizuki, "You-You betrayed us?" Sora asked in shock, "Oh yes, I'm sure you know my Guardian of Envy Saito, he's been aligned with you Vongola for quite some time, even helped train some of your best men," he has a devilish grin on his face.

"Is this true?" he asked the former Vongola ally, "Damn right it is," he activates his Vortice Ring, revealing the almost clear flame with a hint of red hidden in it, "You all fell for it hook line and sinker! How else do you think we got this many men through your "perfect" security system," he spun his weapon around and then stopped it under his arm, "That's right, we're going to destroy you Vongola from the inside out!"

Sora got to his feet and prepared to fight but he fell to his knees, "Gha-What the?" Vance stood at a distance, his suit burnt and his silenced pistol in hand, "You thought that would be enough? Your no dragon, just a slimey lizard. Also I found your little speech cute, I wonder where you got that one from," Vance says sarcasticly. Sora looks down at his wounds angrily and confused, "You like it? I picked that one up from studying the Spina Rain Guardian," he chuckles, "He thinks he's so smart keeping a low profile like he does, but little does he know it's the quiet ones that I give the most attention to," the rain coated bullets have been in Sora for a while and he slowly begins to feel the pain of him bleeding out.

"Your in over your head kid," Sangue walks up to him and stomps him back into the wall, "The Peccato may not be as well known as you brats but we sure will be soon!" he starts to move in to finish the Varia Leader when he feels a steel whip hit him in the arm, drawing blood.

He turns to see Gian with his weapon in hand, "Heh..." he grins as he blood begins to get coated in sky flames, "Allow me to give you a little peak of my powers," a flash he appears before Gian and stabs forward with a curved blade made of blood coming out of his cut. Gian just manages to block the attack in time with his weapon, "Not bad but..." he pricks one of his fingers with his pointed Peccato Ring, "That's not all I have!" he lifts his finger and points it at him like a gun. A bullet made out of blood pierces his shoulder and he falls to the ground, "Hehehe..."


----------



## Serp (Jul 18, 2009)

"Machina, do you see that." 

"Yes, it seems that someone has jumped to attack the Vongola while they are weak."

"Should we go and help."

"Only if we are needed, for now we wait."

"I hate waiting, its soooo long."

"I got nothing but time."

"Your forget my immortality comes from my indestructibility, I can still age out."

"Then swap out your fleshy bits for some machinary."

"For a super computer your pretty stupid." Jasmine raised her blade and slammed it into her foot only for it to bounce off.

"Now tell me how would we open me up to start the surgery."

"I could tell you, but would you really want me saying your weakness out loud."

"No."

"Good, we wait for Anadaueamas' to give us our orders. For some reason this Vongola Family is very interesting."

"By the way where is Jack and Kat?"

"They are the Spina headquarters, doing some recon."

"I see."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

Serp said:


> Piovere comes out of the darkness.
> "You think this is a game, just something we can play. The Mafia is not a joke, why would some something that has killed so many people that I love be a joke!"
> 
> Piovere was getting angry with Kenzo's out going attitude and seemingly innocence about the truth of the Mafia.
> ...



Kenzo got into a ready stance and thought about the words Piovere spoke. The two rush forward, "The Mafia is no joke," he says seriously as they clash, "It is serious and dangerous, and not for the faint of heart. You must be willing to protect your friends," he swings down, "Your family," he swings down again, "And anyone you care about!" he strikes again this time pushing Piovere back.

"Nanimori may feel like home for your boss," they clash again, "But it _is_ home for our boss, and for most of our members as well! We have all of our loved one under one room here, we have no choice but to defend it or lose everything!" his sword ignites even more.

They two seperate, and Kenzo points his blade at Piovere, "You may think you like being unnoticed, forgotten just because it helps make you better at your job, but suprisingly the disguise you have on covering your true emotions is pretty weak," he glares at him, "You're weak so you cover your true feelings up, not for the sake of being a greater assassin, but for the sake of protecting yourself!" he shouts.

They continue to trade blows again, "I don't fight just for the fun of it," CLING! "I don't fight for the honour," CLING! "I fight because I have to! I fight because I need so I can keep the people I care about safe!" Piovere stabs through an opening and hits him in the shoulder, "Fighting for fun is a good distraction from the pressure however," he pulls the blade out and leaps backwards, "It helps keep me focused," he rests the dull side of the blade on his shoulders, "Your leader may have once been benevolent, but if he is so weak to allow a ring to change his views as a leader than he isn't worthy to lead our Nanimori," a vision of Shin pops in his head, "Our Boss may be an idiot...but he truly cares about all of us and everyone here. He is a good man and will take care of Nanimori well!" he smirks, "And if your boss likes it so much here maybe I'll convince Shin into letting him rent an appartment."

He stabs his blade into the ground, takes off his leather jacket and tosses it aside leaving him only in a red t-shirt, "Piovere Garcia...I'll prove to you here and now," his ring and blade project such powerful Storm Flames that his shirt and pants begin to wave around as if wind were blowing, "That my resolve is greater than you can even imagine..." he grips his blade with both hands and rushes forward.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

Serp said:


> The Vomit illusion Cold has used always worked perfectly, even if they knew it was to be an illusion everyone would back away giving way for further Illusions.
> 
> From his hidden room Johnny opened his other box and out scuttled his beetle quickly taking the form of Johnny himself.
> 
> ...



"I hate having to go full auto." Oressa gritted her teeth, and pulled a red knob attached near the sighter of her gun. With a single press of the gun trigger Oressa emptied her magazine. However her cloud charged bullets passed through Johnny's, and while they did wipe out another wave of clones they were useless in blocking Johnny's attack. All 8 bullets hit Oressa, the pain more than twice the amount it should've been.

She slumped to the ground, bleeding."Damn Mist users..." Oressa now had no choice. She dropped her rifle, and took out her box weapon. Charging it with cloud flames, the box opened, releasing a gigantic crocodile that seems to cover the entire room.

"It seems I'm left with no choice...this is Gigas Crocodilus. " She introduced her weapon, which roared ferociously at the floating skull and Johnny. "Gigas, Deus Zillus."

Gigas Crocodilus became enveloped in cloud, and surrounded Oressa. The giant crocodile began to increase in size, first enveloping the room, and then breaking through the roof. Oressa's box form continued to grow, until it was at least 50 feet in height. Gigas stood upright, its back limbs growing strong enough to allow such an action. 

Oressa was standing on top of Gigas, looking down on the Cold Medallion. "Destroy everything."

Gigas roared, and began to rampage all over the base.

_Outside the base_

"GET BACK!" Trias plowed through several Brigade 17 soldiers with a giant drill, but while he was busy with those many more entered the burning Spina base. He cursed himself for not being fast enough, and charged towards the ones making a run for it.

Gigas breaking out of the Spina Base distracted Trias briefly, before he could strike the other soldiers a massive warhammer slammed inches next to him, the weapon enveloped in storm flames. Trias looks at the one who attacked him. It was a young woman, probably 19 years of age, and wore a maid costume.

Behind her was a smirking young man with pale white hair. He was holding a white sword, the blade enveloped in sun flames. The young man raised his blade, and at once the burnt and charred corpses of both Spina, Vongola and Peccato rose, a faint sun flame glowing where their hearts should be.

"Crap." Trias said, as the zombies attacked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2009)

Rokk reduced the amount of thunder flames toning his muscles, therefore increasing his speed again, the thunder anaconda jumped up and wrapped it self all over Rokk's right arm from fist to shoulder and was sparking with thunder flames.

Rokk jumped up again and tried to slam down into Sanae who barely dodged it, thunder snake fist smashed into the ground and left a large crater. Sanae then jumped in to make a quick smash at the indisposed Rokk but the thunder flames fried his fists, although it was quickly healed.

"Anaconda Metallica, is covered in 100s of electro-convulsive scales that all conduct thunder flames at a super rate, and can build up the charge in one place for a super strike, built by our friend Sora." Rokk raised up, hair still static and spiky, and fist fizzling. 

"I see." Sanae's fist healed, sure enough, the glove healed, sure enough. But the pain... "That isn't something to be taken lightly. Getting near him is becoming his attack." he let out a deep breath and pulled out a second box weapon. "What's that?" Rokk smirked. "If you are using an animal, Then i will need to use one as well." Sanae lit up his sun ring and slammed it into the box, his flames causing it to shine brightly for a moment before revealing a sloth with sun flames covering his claws. 

"Accidia de Sole. Or Sun Sloth." He smiled.The sloth seemed to smile at everyone and lazily look around. "Are you serious?" Rokk asked. "Pretty much." He smiled, Rokk quickly rushed towards Sanae, his speed was hard to keep up with, so Sanae picked his his sloth and tossed him into Rokks fist. "RAAAH!!" The sloth screams in pain. "What the hell is wrong with you!" Rokk shouts. "He'll be fine." Sanae's fist connects with Rokks jaw, It knocks the man back a little but Sanae's arm is terribly burnt from the attack 

"D..damn...." The damage is far to extensive even for the gloves and wraps to heal it quickly, His entire right arm shakes in pain as he looks at Rokk. "Quite the snake..." He comments as he looks down at his sloth, his hair burnt and his eyes whitened. "Oi, Stop playing around sloth." He pulled his foot back and delivered a hard kick to his sloths side. The beast flew and cut down two of the Spina forming the ring with it's claws as it wizzed by. 

"Just what's your plan?" Rokk asked. "I taught my sloth something special. It's a sloth, so there isn't much you can do. I thought it would be the best animal for me you know? We had to capture them ourselves." He looked at the creature as it slowly crawled back over to him. "After catching him, I've spent years along with Sho, Training himself and myself to become stronger." 

He holds up his left fist. "Sloth, MUSCOLO RINASCITA!" The sloth stands up, let's out a. "WAAAN~" Pounds it's chest and builds up a large amount of sun flames, His body begins to buldge in and eventually he grows to be twice the size he was before. "Here it is." Sanae pointed at the sloth. "This is what i will be able to preform. Muscolo Rinascita, or Muscle Rebirth. The ability to hyper rip and heal your bodies muscles till they grow beyond measure. "


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 19, 2009)

*~In the Destino Base~*

Rosa leaned on the smooth balcony, watching below at the vast patio. She gazed affectionately at her 12 year old son, sparring with her Rain Guardian, Kojiro. Swords clashed. 

_He is getting better. Kojiro will soon have a difficult time and might have to go harder on him. He has learnt so much already. _She closed her eyes and sighed. _He is too strong...he will have to get trained on how to control his...other flame. The aura is extremely powerful. I fear for him. _ She thought back to a certain incident when he got angry and shuddered slightly. 

Rosa heard footsteps behind her, but didn't turn around. She recognized her Sky guardian's presence. 

"Kid's strong already. He's giving Sasaki a hard time. Look, he's fast, just like you. Hardly looks like you though. Ahahaha." Lancia grinned, glancing at Rosa.

"He is still my son. If Kojiro even cuts him, I will chop his hands off as punishment and get a new guardian." replied Rosa.

"Ouch, that's harsh boss! Though it will never happen, Sasaki's the most controlled out of all of us."

Rosa just laughed quietly and carried on watching.

---------------------------------------------------------

*Hikari vs Amonira*

Hikari twirled around gracefully as she ripped four people around her with her trident. They flew away from her, the bloody bodies scattering around messily.

_That's twenty four. Number twenty one was hard work, that man was strong. He'd wasted half my precious energy. How many more are coming? _ she thought, breathed heavily.

She attacked another person coming at her and the body flew once again, only it landed on someone. Hikari saw glittering dark green eyes and sensed a hostile presence.

Amonira stepped out of the shadows. 

"How dare you...how dare you _soil my clothes with blood?!_" she said, screaming out the last part with a crazed expression.

Hikari stepped back, getting ready to fight as Amonira flung the body backwards, pulling out two pistols.

"You'll regret it girl. You'll regret that you have angered me. You have angered the Amonira of the Peccato.  YOU WON'T EVEN LIVE TO REGRET IT!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2009)

Twitch circled the druggies warily.

He had to be careful. Very careful. He couldn't afford to lose his temper, to involve his emotions too much in this fight. Or else....they might come back.

He hadn't meant to kill Sai. One minute they were brawling, punching back and forth. The next minute the were both screaming, Sai in pain and Twitch in horror, as green flames erupted from Twitches hands. Sai fell to the ground.

Dead.

No, he couldn't afford to let that to happen again. Not until he found someone to teach him. There had been so many false leads, dead ends...but he refused to give up hope. Refused to give into the idea he might be the only one. That he might actually be...

Alone.

"Whatsha got dere, boy? C'mon sho-sho-show me." His voice was slurred. Drunk then, as well as high. But that's what the street did to some. Twitch was fiercly determined not to fall into that trap.

Why was he even here?

Oh, right. After he killed Sai he had run, desperate to find someone to teach him how to control these...things. He rubbed the ring his Grandfather had given him around his neck. For some reason, it was able to detect when his power was about to spin out of control, sending a mildly electric shock and a spark of green flame. But it was dormant now, cool to the touch. That was good.

Twitch shifted his feet. This was an essential part of fighting. As seen in any decent Kung-fu movie, the hero must always shift his feet before attacking. He lunged forward and came down on the man hard.

_Left fist, right fist, left fist, uppercut!_ He thought to himself, reciting one of his favorite moves from God of War in his head. His Ipod blasted heavy rock loud enough for even the druggies to hear. His enemy went down like a brick.

Twitch pivoted and brought his foot up, giving an impressive "HI-YAH!" As he did so. The man winced and recoiled as the foot stuck his leg, and Twitch slammed his fist into the man's nose, ignoring the blood that came back with it. 

The final man stumbled forward, to drunk to care about what had happened to his two friends. Twitch hit him hard across the jaw and then brought his foot up into the man's family jewells. He collapsed onto the ground.

Twitch grinned, switched his Ipod to 'We are the Champions', and walked towards his makeshift camp.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 19, 2009)

*Lola vs Nemo*

_Vongola Base_

Nemo now looked like a giant baloon. " I get it! This is all an illusion. So what ever you do you wont fool me" Lola said. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*giggle*!" Nemo screamed and then..

He explouted. In one second the whole hallway was full of water. Lola was underwater. Dead bodies surraunding her. Flashbacks form when she was young kicked in. SHe coulnt move. Her fear took over. Suddenly the water started to take form of a tornado around her. She could now move still. Watre spinnig around her. The only thing she could hear was Nemos crazy laughter. Lola started screaming. She started to pull her hairs out. She had scratch her face. Her face was bleeding.

Then...

The water disappeard. Lola couldnt hear anything. Infront of her was Nemo pointing at her head with his gun. She couldnt hear what he was saying. But she saw his lips moving. " Flats...deserve...live" this was all that Lola understood. He then pulled the trigger. She heard the triiger go off. After that she saw only darkness.

Just another death to Nemos book...or is it?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 20, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sangue watched as Sora flew towards him. He didn't make an attempt to dodge, just watched as he flew at him at high speeds. Though he wasn't just watching, he was listening as well.
> 
> _VRROOMMM VRROOMMMM_
> 
> ...



Gian fell to the ground, the pain was immense.Blood gushed from his shoulder wound but Gian kept his cool.The Varia ring on his hand ignited with a Storm flame, which was pressed against the bullet wound.Meanwhile he bit deep in tie as he cauterized the wound.Then performed the procedure again, now both the entry and exit wound were taken care of.They would leave nasty burn marks but Gianluca was a soldier. Not a vain Casanova.

Now ready to continue Gian got back up, and reached into his pocket.From it he retrieved a B-rank ring.Though unlike his Varia ring this one wasn't a Storm ring, it was a Thunder ring.

It was slipped on his right hand, the middle finger, right next to his Varia ring.He then gripped his steel whip and first coated it with his Storm flame.Then his left hand gripped his right's lowerarm and he concentrated hard.This technique put an amazing strain on him and it was still very difficult to him, he suspected it may be the lack of a suitable ring (His B-rank Thunder ring) but he was also just beginning to master this technique.

His Thunder ring sparked to life, a weak Thunderflame came from it and then slowly spread over the steel whip that had been coated by the stronger Storm flame.He was still incapable of combining them but the doublecoating managed to increase the heat of the Storm flame and added the solidifying and sharpening effect of the Thunder flame.

He was visibly strained, sweat dripping down from his forehead but he went after Sangue. Who had been looking at the display with mild interest and amusement. When Gian slashed his weapon Sangue skillfully evaded, then did the same with the rest of the slashes. Only looking surprised when bright bits of metal dripped off the steel whip as the immense heat caused the weapon to start melting."Damn, it's incapable of handling the heat."Gian commented, the weapon would last long like this.

*Smack*

Sangue coated his fist with blood and swung an earthshattering right hook, which caught Gian square in the jaw.The doublecoated weapon lost it's coating and the warped weapon startd to cool down as Gian tried to get back on his feet.


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

The real Johnny fell out of hiding, and was shouting at the giant crocodile destroying his section of the base. 

"Blowing away Illusions using brute force!"

Johnny smiled. "Oressa Mortis you really are something."

Johnny looked down at his vortice ring, the white flame burst out and Cold had reappeared. Johnny looked at the giant floating head. 

"Lets do it, from the father to the son, from cold to anderson, at once we were once at one, but not fatality brings us apart, so now we stand as two, but if to stand as one would bring us joy, lets us stand together once more." 

Johnny threw the real skull know as Cold into a pile of his beetles, the beetles stuck together and formed a body, being coated by mist flames to look human.

And then there stood next to johnny another middle aged man.
"I am the cold medallion, in his human form also known as Richard Anderson, Johnny's father." He looked back at Johnny and scowled. "My pathetic son, here can't do anything right." Richard was obviously still dead, but this was a manifestation from Johnny's fractured mind, and nothing could help.

Richard ran through the rumble and past the legs of the giant crocodile towards Oressa, she fired a shot at him, the beetles dispersed in an explosion and then later scuttled around and reformed the body and he continued to run towards Oressa.


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Gian fell to the ground, the pain was immense.Blood gushed from his shoulder wound but Gian kept his cool.The Varia ring on his hand ignited with a Storm flame, which was pressed against the bullet wound.Meanwhile he bit deep in tie as he cauterized the wound.Then performed the procedure again, now both the entry and exit wound were taken care of.They would leave nasty burn marks but Gianluca was a soldier. Not a vain Casanova.
> 
> Now ready to continue Gian got back up, and reached into his pocket.From it he retrieved a B-rank ring.Though unlike his Varia ring this one wasn't a Storm ring, it was a Thunder ring.
> 
> ...




Sangue was about to hit Gian again with his blood coated fist, but before it made contact, Sora had jumped in the way, his tekko coated arms forming a cross shape, taking the brunt of the damage.

Sora had lost alot of blood, but his wounds had stopped bleeding, he had focused his Amoeba's to the point of entry to take care of that.

"I TOLD YOU I WOULD NOT LET YOU HARM MY VARIA!" As he said that the anger could be seen in his eyes, his short black hair and the anger he was sprouting, for everyone around him who could see him, an image of two people popped into their heads. 

XanXus and Vongola Secondo, the two black haired weilders of the flames of wrath, in that moment, bloodied and brusied Sora resembled them. He started to breath but blood kept coughing up, the glowing orange blood lost its sheen as it feel of his mouth.

Sora was strong, as was Gian, but could he keep this up.


----
Outside.
"Machina, I can smell so much blood should we go and check."

Machina turned his head. "There is a Vortice inside there."

 "Which one?" 

"As lord Adam predicted the Vortice of Storm has appeared, I can see its evil radiating from inside those walls."

"Shall we go?"

"Adam says for you to go, you have a better chance of not fucking things up."

Jasmine nodded and Jumped of the Sky scraper they were sitting on, she landed on the ground with a smash and got back up and ran towards the base.


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Rokk reduced the amount of thunder flames toning his muscles, therefore increasing his speed again, the thunder anaconda jumped up and wrapped it self all over Rokk's right arm from fist to shoulder and was sparking with thunder flames.
> 
> Rokk jumped up again and tried to slam down into Sanae who barely dodged it, thunder snake fist smashed into the ground and left a large crater. Sanae then jumped in to make a quick smash at the indisposed Rokk but the thunder flames fried his fists, although it was quickly healed.
> 
> ...



Rokk looked at the sloth amazed.
"So you can do this, if I smack it out of you ey, well lets get this going."

Rokk charged up and lept towards Sanae, but the Sloth jumped in the way, it sun flame charged claws deadly to touch. 

The large sloth tried to claw its way down onto Rokk, but Rokk blocked, but the strike was too heavy and he went flying.

"Arg, ok lets try this again." Rokk ran he jumped over the sloth ready to strike Sanae, but the sloth raised its long arms, The head of Anaconda Metallica uncurled itself and went in for a strike into the sloths arm. Thunder flames erupted from its bite, and the sloth dropped it arm in pain.

"This may look like a weapon, but its still an animal. Thunder bite concentrated thunder flames straight into the flesh."

The sloth recovered from the wound quickly although the pain remained. But it was too late Rokk was already at Sanae.

Rokk struck with his elbow, and then his knee, before striking with his shin. Sanae blocked and evaded hastily, until Rokk came down with his fist. This was a direct hit, and landed straight in Sanaes stomach. More of the ring of fodder, got blown away by that strike, as Sanae landed into them

"I told you I would make you show me your skill. Now come on Sanae."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2009)

Twitch stared doubtfully at the note. On it was scrawled, in hasty handwriting, an adress. Next to the adress was the name Alfa.

"Who the hell has a name like Alfa?" Twit mutters to himself as he stares up at the house in front of him. He double checks the adress and shrugs. It seemed to be the right place.

He squinted up at the house again. It wasn't remarkable, nothing that really stood out in Twitch's mind. In fact, he could hardly remember it a few minutes later. Of course, that wasn't really saying much, talking about Twitch.

He approached the house cautiously and rapped on the door 3 times. He didn't have to wait long. A man came to the door and loked down at Twitch. He didn't seem to be too old, maybe a little older than Twitch's own dad. He wore glasses and a green ring on his finger. Twitch bit his lip in suprise. It looked extremely simialr to the ring his Grandfather had given him. Twitch looked at the man, who could doubtlessly hear 'Dare you to Move' which was currently blaring on his Ipod. Twitch swallowed nervously and stuck out a hand.

"I'm Twitch. I think I need help."


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Alfa looked down at him.
"You need help? May I ask what for?"

Alfa slowly made the gesture to run his hands through his hair only to quickly tap on his glasses, and detect what this boy was about. High thunder flames were within this boy.

Alfa looked up and sighed. "I don't feel like standing outside, you might as well come in and tell me what you want."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2009)

Alfa looked up and sighed. "I don't feel like standing outside, you might as well come in and tell me what you want."

Alfa lead Twitch into the house, sitting down in a chair opposite to Twitch. Twitch drummed on the arm of a chair nervously.

"Well. Um, see, My friend told me...well not really my friend. I kinda beat this guy up to make him tell me where you lived." Twitch looked up at the man, who was arching an eyebrow at him.

"Right. So anyway, he told me you might be able to help me with...what...happened." He took a deep breath. "My name is Kama, but everyone calls me Twitch. Y'see, there was this guy at school, Sai, who was teasing my little brother because of his glasses. So I started beating him up and..." Twitch shudders. "I-I killed him. I don't even know how it happened. I was just punching him, and I was so mad. And suddenly he just cries out, and he's burning, you know, like on fire. But it wasn't normal fire, see, it was like...like...green. And...oh God, it wasn't really fire, right? It seemed too...solid. Almost like...call me crazy, lightning." Twitch shook his head. "And he just died. And...I freaked, I guess. Ran. Wanted to find someone who could help me. I think," He said, pulling the chain he hung his wring on out of his shirt and handing it to Alfa. "This ring has something to do with it. My Grandfather gave it to me. And you have one like it."


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Alfa nodded.
"Well Twitch, my name is professor Curcitto, I am a professor at Nanimori high, where I teach physics there."

Alfa raised his ring finger and on it was his mafia ring.
"Yes I have a ring like yours, it is due to me being a member of the mafia, that ring is a mafia ring used to bring out the hidden power with a person."

Alfa could see Twitch was uncomfortable. So he went slow.
"You possess the ability to summon electricity, the same as I do, it is called a thunder flame, others have different flames but we shall get to that later. As a man in my position I cannot let you go out into the real world just like that, with a dangerous flame. I guess I will have to at least help you learn how not to release it unnecessarily, otherwise what kind of teacher would I be."

Alfa got up and walked to the phone. "I need to make arrangements, and I am afraid my niece may be in trouble, so if you could meet me at nanimori high tomorrow in the Physics department, we can get started. And  know this seems sudden but if you don't get help you might end up killed or worse."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2009)

Alfa got up and walked to the phone. "I need to make arrangements, and I am afraid my niece may be in trouble, so if you could meet me at nanimori high tomorrow in the Physics department, we can get started. And know this seems sudden but if you don't get help you might end up killed or worse."

"Right...." Twitch muttered, walking out the door.

This was _not_ good. The closest dealings he had had with Mafias before was watching _The Godfather_ or _The Departed_.

And this guy was telling he was a member of the Mafia. But not just any Mafia, oh no. A God damned _super Mafia_ Twitch rubbed the back of his head, deciding to focus on his Ipod for the moment.

_Bad boys, Bad boys, what'cha gonna do? What'cha gonna do when they come for-_

_My Ipod must be the only one in the world with a malicous sense of humor._ Twitch thought darkly to himself. He continued to walk down the street and stared at his hands experimentally. He reached up and rubbed the ring around his neck. It gave off a light electric shock and Twitch frowned.

_What If I tried to control it?_ He thought to himself. _Try and release a little of it a time?_ He glanced around, and seeing nobody, focused deep within himself. He gritted his teeth and clenched his hands into fists.

Green fire erupted along his arms, and for a moment Twitch panicked. But he forced himself to remain calm, and reaching back towards that spot in his mind, imagined a wall, sealing the fire off from the rest of himself.

The fire stopped. Twitch let out a whoop of excitement and did it again. _On. Off. On. Off. On. Off. On. Off._ He clenched and unclenched his fists, careful to stay away from other people. "What if I tried to throw it?" He murmed to himself. He almost tried it, but shook his head. Might hurt someone. No harm in trying it tommorow, with a proffesional....


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kenzo got into a ready stance and thought about the words Piovere spoke. The two rush forward, "The Mafia is no joke," he says seriously as they clash, "It is serious and dangerous, and not for the faint of heart. You must be willing to protect your friends," he swings down, "Your family," he swings down again, "And anyone you care about!" he strikes again this time pushing Piovere back.
> 
> "Nanimori may feel like home for your boss," they clash again, "But it _is_ home for our boss, and for most of our members as well! We have all of our loved one under one room here, we have no choice but to defend it or lose everything!" his sword ignites even more.
> 
> ...



For the first time ever anyone has seen, Piovere smiled. 
"Kenzo Hanabishi, I think I like you." 

Piovere taking a deep breath and then the rain flames on his glow a magnificent blue.

"Most of what you say is true, but Faust does truly love us. Even though he has turned away from the light he still loves the Spina. And it is for him that I am the way I am, I fight in the shadows and keep myself away from the subtle joys of life, for the family, I do it because I want to, I put the family before myself and now I will show you my resolve. If Faust sees this place as home then it is home for all of us, whether it be Spina or Vongola."

Piover charges at Kenzo, slashing his claws at the blade strikes, the storm flame and rain flames clash and neutralize each other as the battle continues. Piovere rips off his blazer and his shirt, revealing his bare chest.
His chest is lined with scars, deep and deadly wounds that have been there for time.

"These wounds are proof my loyalty, hence I refuse sun flame treatments, these marks set me aside as a man and these boxes set me aside as a beast..."

Piovere pulls out 3 boxes and ingites them all, the flapping of wings can be heard around him, and when the light subsides, two beautiful butterflies are flying around Piovere who is flying with his feet above the ground with what looks like bat wings upon his back. 

"Farfalla di Sonno, Farfalla di Lento and Pipistrello Glider di Pioggio! Give me all you have and then some Kenzo Hanabishi, let me feel your resolve."


----------



## Serp (Jul 20, 2009)

Jasmine runs into the Vongola base, where upon entry the Peccato guards start firing bullets at her, the bullets bounce of her skin and fall to the floor, before they have time for the situation to sink in, they are cut in half with the storm flame coated swords she carries.

Jasmine grabs one of the men and holds him by his neck.
"You where is the Vortice?"

"I won't tell you!"

"Oh really?" Jasmine uses her other hand and grabs the man in the crouch and starts to clench.

"Tell me or else I will release alittle storm flame."

The man now crying. "Ok ok, he is in there, but don't say I told you."

Jasmine drops the man and starts to walk, as she walks away the man picks up his gun, and charges it with thunder flames. "You little bitch, try this." The bullet flies forward and hits Jasmine in the head and she buckles over.

The man happy with his triumph fails to see the bitch get back on her feet.
"You should not have done that." She says with a quick flash of her teeth.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> The real Johnny fell out of hiding, and was shouting at the giant crocodile destroying his section of the base.
> 
> "Blowing away Illusions using brute force!"
> 
> ...



"Damn Illusions!" Oressa cursed. She continued to fire shot after shot, but none of her attacks seemed to kill him. 

"I'll have to kill the source." She said. "Gigas, Mega Cloud Breath!" Oressa ordered. Gigas roared, and unleashed a breath of cloud flames on Johnny. As Gigas did so Oressa got off the massive beast, still shooting at the Cold Medallion, hoping that he would be too distracted to protect his son. It was a gamble, as using Mega Cloud Breath any longer than 5 seconds would cause Gigas to revert back to normal size.


----------



## Serp (Jul 21, 2009)

Richard saw the cloud gas descend upon his son, but didn't care.
"Pitiful child, once again he fails!" He shouted as he continued to blast his way towards Oressa.

Johnny was caught in the cloud breath, and he started to scream, Richard was unsure if it was from fear or from the fact that the cloud breath hurt either way, he was a wimp.

As Richard was about to strike Oressa, his arm fell to the ground, and then his legs crumbled, he was falling apart. The Mist flames keeping his shape disappeared, and underneath was a skull upon a body made of beetles.

Oressa fired another shot and the beetles scattered, not reforming. The skull rolling back to Johnny, who was busy curled up in the corner, his mind now fully fractured. The old man screamed when the Skull came back to him.

"No, no, no!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2009)

"Worthless old man. Go back to the realm of the dead, and be sure to put a target on your face. It'll be easier for me when I arrive.

As the Cold Medallion was reduced to a pile of bugs and a skull, Gigas Crocodilus returned to his normal size. He was still gigantic of course, easily covering most of the room but compared to his Deus Zilla mode this was small.

Oressa walked over to the defeated Johnny, followed closely by Gigas Crocodilus. "So in the end, you were just a weak little daddy's boy." That left a bad taste in her mouth, as it reminded her of bitter memories from her childhood. Of a father that abandoned her and her mother. She picked up the cold medallion's skull, and threw it away.

She aimed her gun at him, putting her finger to the trigger. Johnny seemed not to care anymore, and was simply waiting for his death. 

"Pathetic." Instead of shooting she hit Johnny in the head with her rifle, and took the vortice ring of the mist from him.

"I'll be keeping this." She said, and went towards the Spina main room with Gigas in tow.

A few moments later Rek and Jun arrived at where Oressa had fought Johnny. The Spina mist user was still cuddled up in a fetal position. 

"Johnny Anderson, the Cold Medallion." Rek said, identifying who he is. "My dear Jun, tell the soldiers to take this criminal to custody under Corridoi Sagazzia." 

Jun nodded,and contacted the other Sette soldiers. By ordering that Johnny be put under Sagazzia's control, this meant that Johnny would be the subjected of flame-related experiments. Rek walked up to the skull of Johnny's father, smirking. "I've heard that the Cold Medallion manifests himself through a skull. How fascinating, is it not my dear Jun?" He picked up the skull, and observed every facet of it. By any account it was a completely normal skull, except for the part where it had a faint aura of malice. "I'm going to love livisecting your son. I don't think you'll mind watching, do you?" Rek smiled and threw the skull to Johnny. Without the vortice ring he wouldn't be able to manifest anyway. 

"Jun, give an order to the men and women to not kill those who display unusual flame abilities, especially those of the Spina." Rek looked up ahead at the moonlit hallway. It was dark now, and there was a full moon glowing in the sky. 

"I do hope Yagami has tired out Spina greatly. It would make our job easier."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2009)

Serp said:


> For the first time ever anyone has seen, Piovere smiled.
> "Kenzo Hanabishi, I think I like you."
> 
> Piovere taking a deep breath and then the rain flames on his glow a magnificent blue.
> ...



One of the butterflies circles around Kenzo, he slashes at it but it moves out of the way before it can be hit. In a flash Piovere appears in front of him. He goes to swing his blade at him but Piovere easily goes around it and stabs him in the gut. He leaps backwards and shakes his head, "How...how did he get so much faster?"

He shakes his head and readies his blade, but Piovere speeds to him once again. This time Kenzo just barely gets to block the first attack but can't move in time to avoid a slash to the chest, "Seken in Hisaki!" He stabs the ground and flames burst all around forcing Piovere to retreat, _"How's he doing this...We've been fighting for some time now,"_ he turns to the butterfly that's around him, _"That's it!"_


"There must have been some weights hidden in those clothes when you took them off, or you just started to get serious," he says to his opponent, sounding confident. Meanwhile he stabs his flame lit Vongola Ring into a box on the back of his belt and very quietly something can be seen coming out from behind him. Before Piovere gets a chance to see it Kenzo does another, "Seken in Hisaki!" making Piovere quickly leap out of the way.

"Alright, lets bring it!" Piovere flies straight towards Kenzo, "Come on...come on..." as he charges forward a flash of red can be seen heading straigth for the butterfly. Suddenly the creature burns into flames and Kenzo grins as Piovere returns to normal speed, "Scimmia de Tempesta," A red furred monkey with flames coming out of his wrists, ankles, and end of his tail. He also weilds a staff with flames coming out of each side. He lands on the ground gracefully and the butterfly that he took out falls to the ground as well, but in flames.

Still expecting Kenzo to be reacting slower to everything, Piovere charges confidently, however Kenzo quickly activates his hidden chain and warps it around the flying Piovere's leg. He gets low and pulls down on the chain forcing Piovere's glider to crash into the ground after Piovere skillfully escapes.

"Very good, but you've forgotten one more of my boxes," Kenzo slowly begins to feel drowsy. He looks up with his weakened eyes to see another butterfly. He gets more and more tired and Piovere uses this to his advantage to strike, slicing away at his chest. The Monkey quickly leaps in and smacks Piovere away with his staff. 

Kenzo rips off his torn up shirt, revealing his heavily tattooed body, "Fine...you want to try to get me like this?" his ring starts to get wrapped in flames, "You want to see my resolve at it's best? Well here you go!" all of his tattoos begin to ignite in storm flames. He takes his sword with one hand, scraps the tip against the flames that emit from his tattoos, collecting some on the tip and then swings it full force, sending the flames straight for the butterfly. It's a direct hit but the flames are only strong enough to make it slowly lower to the ground. 

The Monkey sees the oppertunity and uses it's staff to pole vault into the air and smack down the buttefly with it's flaming wrists, "Looks like your out of tricks," he says, now fully awake once again, "And as you can see, these aren't ordinary tattoos. Our good friend Sora helped me design them so they can be coated in my storm flames, but that's not all," he puts his hand on his left shoulder and slides it down. As he does this, the dragon that he touches slowly rips off of his shoulder, "Grr..." he winces as it is removed.

Finally the entire dragon comes off his arm, expanding into a much larger creature as it does so, "Tatuaggio de Tempesta: Dragon!" he thrusts his arm forward and the dragon shoots straight towards Piovere.

_*With Oressa*_

She carries the recently retrieved Mist Vortice Ring and heads to the main Spina room. However one of the Cervello appear before her, seemingly out of no where, "I'm afraid that I must claim the retrieved Ring by-" Oressa shoots her in the gut and she falls to the ground, "I don't have time for this," she says as she begins to run past the downed Cervello.

She gets an unsuspected staff to the gut as she tries to get past. The Cervello gets to it's feet with a devilish grin on it's face, "Now now, where do you think your going with my ring," the Cervello quicky turns into Nemo, the Peccato Guardian of Lust and Mist Flame user, "I'll be needing this," he smacks the ring out of her hand and to the side before vanishing through his flames, "Now just leave now and I'll be claiming it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2009)

With the Forza

Two females stepped out of a private jet that sported the Forza emblem.The first was strawberry blond hair, the other had dark red hair. A limousine was waiting for them and they swiftly entered it, the two had been excited about finally meeting the new generation of Vongola. They had been preoccupied with their search for guardians and were still busy with finding a suitable Thunder guardian but that could wait for now. 

Maxima had decided to meet the Vongola, propose a truce and get from them what she wanted. There had been chatter about a Spina VS Vongola war but she hoped to find them in their base and so the two Forza were being driven towards the base located under the Namimori school.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2009)

Twitch entered Nanimori nervously, looking around for any signs of Alfa. He caught sight of a passing limousine, which perked his interest, but not much else.

"Heh...with my luck they're probably the leaders of a powerful Mafia family come to kill me," He joked quietly to himself as the limo swung around the school.

He was half right anyway.

After a lot of aimless walking, Twitch managed to find Alfa. The physics teacher was sitting behin his desk, grading some papers. As Twitch entered the room, he glanced up and nodded.

"You're here. Just a moment please." He checked on last paper then lead Twitch to the gym. He turned towards Twitch and looked at him closely. "Well. Now that we're here, I suppose you want an elxplanation." Twitch nodded eagerly. "Here's the truth. You are in possesion of a power known as Flames. More specifically, the thunder flame. There are 6 types of flames," He continued, counting them off on his fingers. "The Sky flame, which allows it's user to enahnce their mind or body. The Storm flame, which destroys what it touches. The Rain flame, which weakens lames and attacks. The Sun flame, which allows the user to activate and speed up processes. The Cloud flame, which multiplies things in size and number. The Mist flame, which creates illusions. And of course, the Thunder Flame, which acts very much like electricity. You must leanr to control your Thunder Flame. And I will teach you." He leaned down and picked up a basketball. "Hit this with Thunder Flames." He tossed it into the air.

Twitch reacted without thinking. He had always had good aim. His arm shot forward, erupting with green fire. The flames lept from his hand, slamming into the basketball and knocking it into a wall. Twitch grinned. "Cool." Alfa said nothing and threw another basketball into the air. Twitch hit it again.

After about 20 basketballs, Alfa pulled out softballs and did the same thing with them. Twitch missed some of them, but hit most. Then baseballs. Tennis balls. Every time they changed, Twitch missed more. And slowly got more and more frustrated. Finally Alfa began throwing ping pong balls.

Twitch missed every one.

"What's the point of this stupid thing?" He growled, missing yet another. "So I can't hit a *stupid* ping pong ball with some *stupid* fire? So what?" He turned towards Alfa angrily, arms erupting into green fire. Alfa looked at him dissaprovingly. 

"Be careful. Those could kill someone." Twitch looked at his arms and dejectedly slumped to the floor. "Accuracy isn't your problem Twitch. control is. The reason you killed that boy was because you lost control. Flames are both a gift and a burden. You cannot lose control." 

"Yes sir." Alfa picked began picking up the balls.

"I think we're done with this lesson."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2009)

_With Nemo_

Oressa grit her teeth. She really didn't care for the mist vortice, but if it was important enough for some random guy to take it from her, she wanted it back.

"The Ring is mine." Shes says calmly before she has Gigas attack the strange man. 

_With Trias_

"There's too many of them!"

Right now Trias was surrounded by a legion of zombies, all of them charged with sun flames. At the back were the soldiers of brigade 17, lead by a white haired young man with a strange sword.

"These Vongola are really tough. They're nothing like the mooks we hunt down back in Florida, right, Matilda?" The white-haired man asked the young blonde in a maid uniform standing next to him.

"Everyone's nothing when you fight, William." She says, clinging to his arm. 

"Ehehehehe, please get off me." William tells her. 

"NONE OF YOU ARE GETTING PAST ME!" Trias yelled. In an instant his drill grew to ten times its normal size. He charged towards the zombies, plowing through them like wheat.

William sighed. "He's tougher than I thought." He then turned to his troops. Several other agents were already inside, but the bulk of their forces were still preoccupied by Trias. "Brigade, disperse and meet up within Spina base." 

The troops salute William, and run off in every direction.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

Rokk looked at the sloth amazed."So you can do this, if I smack it out of you ey, well lets get this going." Rokk charged up and lept towards Sanae, but the Sloth jumped in the way, it sun flame charged claws deadly to touch. The large sloth tried to claw its way down onto Rokk, but Rokk blocked, but the strike was too heavy and he went flying.

"Arg, ok lets try this again." Rokk ran he jumped over the sloth ready to strike Sanae, but the sloth raised its long arms, The head of Anaconda Metallica uncurled itself and went in for a strike into the sloths arm. Thunder flames erupted from its bite, and the sloth dropped it arm in pain.

"This may look like a weapon, but its still an animal. Thunder bite concentrated thunder flames straight into the flesh."The sloth recovered from the wound quickly although the pain remained. But it was too late Rokk was already at Sanae.

Rokk struck with his elbow, and then his knee, before striking with his shin. Sanae blocked and evaded hastily, until Rokk came down with his fist. This was a direct hit, and landed straight in Sanaes stomach. More of the ring of fodder, got blown away by that strike, as Sanae landed into them

"I told you I would make you show me your skill. Now come on Sanae."

"G...guh...." Sanae stands up and blood flows freely from his mouth. "He..heh..." He chuckled."E..even this... isn't enough..." He smiled. "And... muscle rebirth has.. dangerous side effects... that grant a much more powerful body then you could imagine..." He looked over at his sloth. "It's ok. Rest for now..." 

Sanae walked slowly over to Rokk and returned his box weapon to it's box. Then unwrapped his arms and legs. "I'll use these again... when you've caused me to use my Muscle rebirth." Sanae took a fighting stance. Rokk lunged forward, picked up his leg and kicked Sanae's chest sending him back into the ring of fodder, officially leaving only a handful left. "D..damn..." Sanae coughed and stood up again, breathing heavily. "T..that one.. cracked a rib.." he chuckled. 

"Sanae! Quit this game and show me your power!" Rokk's speed was incredible.. Or Sanae's speed had dropped so much he seemed to move like a slug compared to Rokk. An Elbow to the jaw, a knee to the stomach, a chop to the shoulder, a punch to the chest, a snake bite to the arm, a kick to the shin. By the time Rokk was done, he held sanae up by the neck and spat at the ground. 

"Will you show me that power now?" He asked, Sanae's body seemed to be more powder then bone at this point. "Hehe... You.. fell into my trap..." Sanae chuckled before Rokk slammed his body into the ground. "GUAH!!!" he screams out as his body creates a cater in the ground. "What trap!" 

Sanae grins, His body begins releasing a large amount of Sun flame. Rokk let's go and backs away. "So, you're finally using it." He grinned. "Hehe..." Sanae stood up, The sun flames began to grow large, the sound of cracking, snapping and popping echoed through the room. His bones mended, His muscles repaired.. Then ripped, His bones broke again and repaired themselves. 

Sanae screams in pain as every bone in his body shatters, mends and shatters again. He yells a terrifying wail as his muscles rip to shreds before healing again and ripping. The entire process lasted a few minutes, By the end of it. Sanae's body had grown taller, stronger and more toned. His skin seemed to be glowing with sunflame as he cracked his neck and smiled. "This is the true power of Muscle Rebirth." He showed Rokk the difference in his body. 

"In this form, My bones are harder then normal bones. I needed you to break them to enough of a degree so that i could mend them. You know what they say right? For six months up to a year after your bones are broken and heal, They become even stronger then they were before." He smiled. "Now, shall the true fight begin?" At that moment, his sloth appeared behind him. His body repaired from the damage and his muscles even stronger. He also seemed to be holding Sanae's box weapon and wraps for him to use.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2009)

At the Vongola Base

Saito and Vance prepared to assist their boss in finishing off the two Varia but he waved them off, "You can't take my fun," he said cracking his blood covered fist. The blood turned back to normal blood and seeped down his arm and began to pop up in little spikes all over his forearm, "You two may not be Vongola Guardians, but your pretty damn interesting anyway," he dashes forward and begins pounding away at Sora's guard. 

"But the full force of the Vongola better be stronger than this!" he swings his leg and kicks Sora's unguarded side sending him flying out of the way. He aims his index finger at him as he flies away, "Blood Bullet!" the blast of blood fires right at Sora but he doesn't even bother looking to see if it hits it's mark, "You were an interesting one as well," he says looking at Gian who lies on the floor.

"It's a shame you couldn't pull that little move off," he aims his finger at him, "Maybe in the next life."

Kenzo vs Piovere-

The giant storm coated dragon flies straight at Piovere. It is too large to avoid so he slashes at it, an ink like substance coated in Storm Flames comes off and burns into his skin so he backs up to avoid further problems. The Dragon continues to circle around the are above them, "I'm sure your familiar with the 12 Animals of the Chinese Zodiac, well I have all 12 of them tattooed onto my body," he closes his eyes and focuses, "Tatuaggio de Tempesta: Ram!" he presses his hand against his under arm and slides it around until the ram tattooed on there comes off and grows to a normal sized ram. 

"Though there is some pain and strain involved these guys get me out of some tight spots," the Ram charges forward, head first and slams into Piovere, followed by the Dragon from above's tail slamming him into the wall.

He just blocks Kenzo's blade in time as he charges forward. He leaps upward as the Ram charges forward, but he blocks it's horns just barely. However he cannot avoid the staff attack to the face by Kenzo's Box Monkey that was riding on the Ram's back. 

Piovere stumbles away until he feels a chain wrap around his leg. He looks at Kenzo he stands strongly gripping his blade with the chain attacked to the other end, "You wanted to see my resolve," he says as the Ram and Monkey come to his sides and the large dragon behind him, "Well here it is!" the chain ignites in storm flame and burns Piovere's leg. Before he can break loose he gets hit by the Ram's horns and the monkey's staff.

He shakes his dizzy head and then looks forward again. He sees the massive dragon headed right for him, "HERE'S MY RESOLVE!" he shouts while standing on top of the Dragon's Head and his blade pointed forward. He dives forward and stabs his blade straight through Piovere's chest, soon the giant dragon crashes into the two, hard. The noise as loud as an explosion can be heard all around the base as the dragon hits them, exploding into Storm Flames and Ink.

The sound of Kenzo's chain locking back into place inside his sword can be heard as the smoke clears. The Ram and Dragon tattoos have returned to his body, the animals no longer around him. The Box Animal leaps onto his shoulders, "Ugh, good work Arashi," he says petting the monkey's head.


----------



## Serp (Jul 22, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Faust VS Shin
> 
> After the conditions were set the picked up the pace, with Shin having no knowledge of Faust's fightingstyle he decided to let Faust take control of the battle. The man had the advantage of knowing Shin's fightingstyle from having seen the battle between him and Nero while Shin....Well had noticed the powerful Cloud flame and his tendency to use weaponry that had propagating qualities but beyond that?
> 
> ...



"Getting old ha, lets just hope your this agile when your my age." 

Faust flipped backwards and dropped his sword, he swooped down low and picked up a handful of bones.

"You know that bone is the first and ultimate armour, it was around since animals needed structure and protection, it heals it self and gets stronger with each passing repair."

Faust lets out a white cloud flame over the bones in his hand, and blew over them. They started to glow and he threw them up. The bones marrow having rotted away ages ago left the bones hollow. The bones grew large, Large enough for Faust to insert his forearms into the center of two bones and place his head inside the hollow skull of some animal.

Also in his hand was the spine of a vole, that due to cloud propagation grew to enormous  size, until it was like a hardened whip in his hand. 

"Shin Yagami, Vongola XI, I am Faust Spina, Faust the Eighth. Nanimori is my home ever more than Florence could ever be, so let us fight for the right to stay here, it is only fair."

Through the eye sockets on the skull, Fausts weak watery eyes could be seen as well as the bags under them.

He flew towards Shin, using the Nimbus boots. The tech used for the boots had a slight trade off, maximum speed for maximum movement, but Faust still took pride in his boots.

He whiped the spine at Shin, who evaded nicely and then remarked.
"I've sparred with Gian many times, A whip is nothing new." 

He said and he flew towards Faust leg out spread. Faust raised his forearm and blocked the kick.

"Now I see why Sora likes these so much." He says and he thrusts Shin back. 

But little did he know, something or someone was coming.

------
At Vongola.

The Blood bullet hit Sora but didn't break the skin his dragon skin as he called it, protected him from the worst of it, but he was still thrown far by a kick, and doubted he had enough flames left to attack, fly and protect his body. His body felt like a juiced orange, his flames were low, countering their rain flames and strengthening his skin against something as strong as Storm vortice flames just in case of an attack left him depleted.

"Hey let me in!" 

Sora heard from outside the door, the reinforced door that lead out of this room, it had been designed by him and couldn't be opened unless someone, like Saito had clearance. 

"Who are you?" Sora asked through the intercom, as the Peccato focused on Gian.

"Just let me in Sora!" Sora's eyes widened who was this person, from the sound of it, it was a woman. 

"Ok ok, Manjoume Sora"

ACCESS GRANTED

A flash of dark red hair, and an overpowering bitchy aura filled the room, storm flames covering blades could be seen. 

Gian's eyes went wide. "NO NO NO NO!"

And then she spoke, "Which one of you has the Vortice then?"

Gian calmed down after noticing it was indeed not his sister, but someone else.

The woman then raised one of her blades and pointed it at Saito.

"Its you isn't it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2009)

Dio VS Gabri

The Spina lashed out with his snake sword, the Thunder flame coated blade went straight for Gabri's neck. The owner of that neck didn't move a muscle though, never even blinked. He knew the attack would never hit and he was proven right, the Reaper like apparition rushed to shield Gabri from harm and used it's scythe block the snake sword.

The snake sword coiled around the scythe and after confirming that sending a current of electricity trough the scythe was ineffective Dio tugged hard and pulled the scythe and the being's two hands towards him with the rest of the body going after it but turning more gasious as a result.This confirmed it for Dio that just the blade and the hands of the being were solid, the rest was just an attention getter.

Dio was far superior in the raw strength department and while his one hand was reeling the being in, which to it's defense had little mass and so little weight, and his free hand reached for one of the boxes attached to his belt.Four snakes jumped out of it and while two leaped up and coiled around the lowerarms of the illusionary reaper, the other two went around the being and went for Gabri.

The Mist guardian jumped up higher in the stands and reached back for his two tanto. He started jumping and rolling around while the two Storm coated snakes attempted to pounce him.Insuccesfully as they kept bursting trough the seats in the stands instead of hitting their target.

"I hate having to do this."He wasn't the kind of person to actively fight his own battles, and so he reached for one of his own boxes.When his Mist Vongola ring was pressed into the built in slot of the box a black form shot out of it and landed right before Gabri.

It stood on a seat, damaged by one of the snakes earlier attacks, the damage seat groaned under the weight of the animal. It was a small cat, a black one at that. Dio found it odd that such a small and light animal would exert so much pressure, even if the bench was slightly damaged.

It purred and started cleaning itself, Dio snorted and the snakes resumed attacking. The cat leaped up and caught one snake in it's jaw.Which was surprising since the width of the snake rivaled it's mouth, if not surpassed. There was something off here. The cat was was ridiculously fast and strong.

It crippled the snake it had trapped and then swung it away.Dio called the other one back to him, it joined up with two thad been binding the Mist reaper.

Dio was still holding the Mist reaper down, and kept his attention on the cat. The black cat leaped down, it's jump spanning a surprisingly large distance for a creature of that size and with amazing speed it went after the three snakes.In the battle the cat was managing to hold his own, which was also susrprisng for such a small animal. The snakes had managed to take down far larger and seemingly stronger animals then this one yet they were having such trouble against this tiny cat.

And then it hit him. He pulled hard at his snake sword, sending the Mist repear flying. He had to give up his bind on the Reaper in order to confirm his theory, the battle had been going bad for his snakes because they were simply getting false information here.

His weapon lashed out, the cat dodged the first strike but Dio's follow up attack sent it crashing into a wall. The electric shock of the contact made the beast yell out in pain before it was launched.

Whether it was the shock disrupting it's illusion or the the pain made it's concentration falter but the cat's image dissapeared and instead a powerful black panther rose up.

"Heh, you're pretty smart huh?"Gabri smirked, ever the sneaky bastard he had always pretended to have caught just a tiny weak cat. While instead it was this mighty predator, opponents always underestimated it and had no idea how to handle the surprising speed and strength of the supposed cat.

"Well time to get serious."Gabri blurred out of view, a split second later a total of four clones of him appeared and each took a different path towards Dio.Meanwhile the Panther went in after the snakes again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2009)

> "Getting old ha, lets just hope your this agile when your my age."
> 
> Faust flipped backwards and dropped his sword, he swooped down low and picked up a handful of bones.
> 
> ...



Shin paused briefly, pondering about this armor Faust was using and how he intended to smash trough it.He briefly considered going V.R. but using his most powerful technique this early in a battle wasn't wise. He was up against an experienced Vortice user, who knew what kind of tricks he had up his sleeve.

"I guess I should start using my own boxes."He only had two animal boxes, one of which was an excellent alternative for using the V.R. mode."Make sure you don't die rightaway."He taunted as he reached for his box containing his armadillo.

"An Cloud box?"Faust snorted, what was this child thinking using a Cloud box against him.

"Yeah, the Nube Armadilli, would you like to meet him?"With a smirk he pressed his Vongola ring against the Cloud box.He then pointed the box at Faust. An blur covered in orange flames shot out with amazing speed but Faust managed to bat it away with his Cloud flame coated bone whip.

The ball returned to Shin, he caught it under his feet like how one would receive a football."Impressive, Impressive, I have to admit I thought it would at least get trough that armor of your's."Shin started digging in his pockets and retreived a pair of orange sunglasses.Which somehow managed to stick to his face 

The glasses were activated, the data was visualized for Shin and the next stage was to channel some more Sky flames from his Talaria into the armadillo that was trapped under his right sole.When it was brimming with flames Shin gently rolled it forward, like how a football player would set himself up for a shot, and then lashed out with a flame boosted kick that sent the flame coated projectile towards Faust with an far superior speed then that of the first shot.

Faust could just block with one of the bones protecting his arms but as it cracked under the force Faust slid back several feet until the armadillo stopped spinning and grinding into the bone armor and retreated back to it's master.

Shin wasn't shooting at full power, no he was just testing the strenght of the bone armor. Now it was time for Faust's move.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2009)

With Platina

The Vongola mentor had been out of Namimori for several months now, it started out as a lead on her long lost mentor but the search had been fruitless. Instead discovered a new set of Arcobaleno had risen. Shortly after discovering that she had been approached by some faction and her curiousity had gotten the better of her. 

She was now on her way to meet members of this faction.

With Maxima and Venus

The two had been brought to one of the Vongola base's entrances. They stumbled on a surprising scene though. The entrance was wide open."I doubt they are this careless."Maxi commented while Venus inspected the entrance."Maybe they saw that we were two hot mamas and opened up for us."

"Yes, very plausible, except the door was open before we got out of a limousine with tinted windows."Maxima sighed and entered, her hand on her gunblade.She doesn't trusted this one bit. Venus skipped after her best friend, the carefree siren had been looking forward to coming here. Rumor was that little Gianluca had settled here, she always enjoyed teasing the boy since he has had the most obvious crush on her ever since they were kids.


----------



## Serp (Jul 22, 2009)

The forearm bracer that had been hit by the armadillo had a deep crack in if from Shin's attack.

Faust flexed his forearm muscle and the bracer shattered.

"Very strong legs Vongola, I must admit I am jealous."

Faust flew around the room and Shin, admiring him from all directions. 

"You are young my friend, you have yet to fight real enemies. The Spina are no more your enemy than a fat kid who steals your candy, but yet you fight with such Valour. And it is that which I admire."

Faust circled the room very fast, his speed ripping up the paintings on the wall making shreds off paper cover the room, faust waved his hand and a wave of cloud flame covered the area turning the small shreds into a storm of parchment. 

Faust flew in threw the paper and lashed his whip through the flying shreds, but he couldn't see Shin so he attacked without fault trying to pinpoint the young vongola boss. 

"You know as a child I was admired the Vongola, they looked after their family members not just their children but their subordinates as well, unlike my father, so I made a promise to be like them to care for my family no matter what and put their best wishes ahead of mine. And today you have shown me that I made the right choice."

Shin shot the Armadillo back at Faust, who quickly caught it in his hand, there was a crack sound as it broke 1 maybe two of his fingers. The armadillo grounded to a quick stop in his hands and then started to scream. Fausts fingernails extended had pierced into the armour plating of the armadillo, after a while faust dropped it on the floor.

"I don't like hurting animals. And that Armadillo did look like it might have come from the Spina vault but nevermind, we share box weapons like STDs around here." 

The armadillo recovered slightly and made its way back to Shin. 

The fact that Faust had willing allowed 2 of his fingers to break just to catch the armadillo and then release it showed his determination or was it insanity. 

"2 box weapons each, but thats hardly fair seeing as my second one was just a storage box."

Faust flew down again and picked up the knee cap of what looked far too human, and it started to grow in size becoming a sort of shield for faust seeing as one of his bracers had shattered.

But as he did that, he lost Shin again in the storm of flying papers.

----
_Deep under Karnak temple, Egypt. 
_
An old man wandered upto the young woman, "Ms Prezio, he has been waiting?"

Platina looked surprised, according to her she was on time.
"How long has he been waiting?"

The old man laughed. "Nigh to 1000 years I think, but he will never tell." 

Platina looked at this old man, a look that said _I have no time for you games old man. _
"Well he must be pretty rich to have a butler like you, your not very warming or charming but your still a butler I assume."

"Watch your tongue missy, we are not ones who take kindly to insult."

Platina rolled her eyes, as she was lead down the corridor. 

The corridor to the main chamber was littered with art, so old and beautiful Platina could only stare.

They reached the main door, and the Old man pushed it open. From the inside a smell wafted out, a smell of something so ancient you had to double take.

"Mal, Platina come in and take a seat."

Inside was a man in a suit, with what seemed like white dreadlocks. Platina could sense a powerful essence coming from him, yet no Mafia rings on his fingers but that was no assurance she would be safe.

Take a seat, the chairs were soft and comfy. The room was so expensive inside you could tell these were artefacts and not something you could buy with any money in the world. Well it made sense seeing as this guy lived under Karnak the largest temple complex ever built. But the temple angle was a bit weird but she bit her lip.

"I am Adam, but my true name is Anadaueamas." And then his eyes narrowed.

"I have been waiting along time for this, for you, for the inclusion of your 6 paths." 

The old man was standing infront of the door, most likely to stop her from escaping.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2009)

The woman then raised one of her blades and pointed it at Saito.

"Its you isn't it."

"That's correct, and what do you plan on doing about it?" he places his helmet back onto his head and raises the visor. He begins to swing one of his numchuck around and his Vortice Ring sparks in the clear flame with a hint of red.

He eyed the woman, "I won't even need my bike for you," he begins to speed up his numchuck swings until it can't be seen swinging in his hand anymore. He then ignites it in flame and lowers his visor with his free hand.


----------



## Serp (Jul 22, 2009)

Jasmine looked at this guy like he was crazy, but then put on a wide smile.
"Woah they were right your flame is like totally white." And then her eyes narrowed.

"But that Vortice is kinda evil, so kinda should take it off you, and seeing as you were so kind not to use your bike, I won't even use my swords, its still unfair but I can't drop anything else unless you want me to go naked."

Jasmine smiled.

And ran up to Saito, with his spining Nunchucks, she ducked out the way of the first strike and then proceeded to punch Saito in the stomach.

"Be lucky I punch like a girl." Jasmine said as she retreated.

"Ok ok, your turn, and I guess all of you can have a go, all at once. I anit no slut remember that though." 

Jasmine smiled


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

Vance looks at the woman with a very strange face, _"What the hell is wrong with her,"_ he keeps a hand on one of his boxes hidden in his coat jacket in a similar manor one would do to a gun.

Sangue looks at the Varia and then at Jasmine, "Meh, I'm bored with them, you seem much more interesting," he looks Jasmine up and down with a serious look on his face.

Saito feels his stomach where he was hit but shrugs it off, "Boss, if you don't mind I'll take care of her," he stops his weapon, holding one side with his under arm, "You may think that I'm taking it easy on you by just not using my bike, but by only using my numchucks like this I'm saving you a world of pain," his eyes begin to change as he emits more flames from his Vortice Ring. 

He runs at the woman and smacks her acros the face with his woman he then grips one side with his other hand and swings it back the opposite way hitting the other side of her face. He swings his hand up and down, causing the weapon to alternate hits between her face and torso.

The power Vortice Flames that coat the numchuck flake off slightly as they make contact with her but are soon recoated less than seconds later. He steps back to avoid a punch and then extends his arm. The swinging weapon comes right at her, "Your not worth wasting more than one of our men's time," he says as it gets closer to her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2009)

*Sette Attacks! End of the Spina!*

"Who have we here?" Rek and Jun see Oressa, shooting randomly at every shadow. Her box animal was chewing on the walls, swiping the walls with its tail every few seconds or so.

"COME OUT, MIST COWARD!" She yelled.

Rek sighed. "My dear Jun, knock her out, please." 

Jun nodded, and rushed towards Oressa. She didn't even notice Jun's fist hitting her hard at the gut, knocking her out in a single blow.

"Leave her. We have a rose to burn."

The two Sette elite agents continue towards their destination. When they arrive they see Spina and Vongola still fighting.

"Freeze!" Jun yelled, aiming at them both with her heavy machine gun. Rek stepped forward and showed his JSDF badge. 

"You're both under arrest under the charge of inciting violence and being involved in criminal activities. Surrender, or we'll be forced to take drastic measures."

Outside the Spina base, Trias was still fighting off the zombie horde when he saw a couple of large helicopters fly over the base. There was a steel box tied to both helicopters, and for some reason the box had the symbol for cloud flames on it. 

"Summoning Titan." One of the helicopter pilots raidioed to her fellow pilot. At the back of both copters 8 cloud flame users placed their legacy rings into a pedestal. It glowed the color Indigo, and began to surge cloud flames through the ropes and into the box. The cloud box opened, releasing a gargantuan golem the size of Gigas Crocodilus in Zillus form. 

The golem ignored Trias and the zombies,heading towards the base whilst it trampled on everything in its path.

Trias ran back inside the base, radioing everyone. "Guys, we have to go! Something big is going to destroy the base!"

_Kenzo vs. Pioverre_

No sooner had the two guardians stopped fighting did a group of undead varia and spina members stormed their room. They moves slowly, scratching and grabbing at anything alive in their path.

"Easy pickings." William said from behind the horde. His sword was dripped in the blood of the dead, and it was glowing a yellow hue. 

_Sanae vs. Rokk_

The two guardians are interrupted from their fight when a hail of machine gun fire followed by a huge warhammer covered in storm flames forced the two apart. A young woman in a maid costume was holding the warhammer, staring at Sanae and Rokk with intense bloodlust.

"William said if I kill a Spina or a Vongola guardian he'd go out with me. I guess if I kill both, he'll marry me!" Matilda laughs like a madman before she rushes Sanae with her warhammer.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 23, 2009)

*Hikari vs Amonira*

Hikari dodged a bullet as it came flying towards her. _This girl has made a stupid mistake; making the bullets bigger allows me to dodge it easily._

Amonira shot maniacally at Hikari, the bullets propagated as she brought out her second gun. The bullets all flew into Hikari and Hikari disappeared. 

_Illusions?!_ Amonira brought her sword out as Hikari appeared at Amonira's side. They both struck at each other at the same time, Amonira's sword and Hikari's trident clashing. This carried on for several minutes and Hikari jumped away as Amonira slashed her arm. Close combat was her weakness, she wasn't on par with Amonira.

Hikari brought her bows and arrows out, shooting one arrow, making illusions of other arrows around it. Amonira dodged an illusion arrow, getting hit by the real, flame covered arrow. Hikari repeated this a few times as Amonira seethed with rage. Amonira opened one of her boxes, it was a long, wide weapon which deflected all of Hikari's arrows.

Hikari stamped her trident on the ground as it cracked. Fire started to rise from the cracks, separating Amonira from Hikari.

"Ahaha, fool! You think your illusions can trick me? They're just fake things which tricks the mind, not real!" 

Amonira stepped onto the fire and screamed in shock and surprise. "R-real flames and cracks? How?!"

"Do not underestimate the Varia. I am the Varia's mist, Hikari Tendo. I stand at the top of everything, even illusions. I have mastered illusions, I can use the construction flames to make my illusions real." said Hikari. She brought out her bow and her arrows, shooting one at Amonira. She missed and Amonira laughed spitefully. 

Hikari just smiled warily as the environment changed into a bleak area with fire and spikes on the wall. It had only seemed that Hikari shot one and had missed, but she had done it on purpose, using an illusion to disguise the other five arrows she had shot to spread over the area so she could profuse her mist flames and make the whole environment change. 

Amonira gritted her teeth as they both brought out their boxes simultaneously. 

"Iras!" yelled Amonira, as a silver tiger bounded out from her box, snarling fiercely. 

From Hikari's were just indigo thorny vines, creeping on the ground, unaffected by the flames. The vines reached Amonira and her tiger, wrapping around their legs and trapping them, the thorns stabbing them. Hikari opened another box, releasing her flame boots which allowed her to take flight. She flew over to Amonira, attempting to finish her off with her trident but stopped suddenly. 

Amonira's tiger grew bigger, its bright purple eyes bulging. It managed to release itself from the mist vines and Hikari bit her lip. _I have wasted too much flame energy...I can feel my stamina already lowering. How can I finish this off?_ Hikari then looked down at her rings, almost all of them had shattered to to her high flame power...only two were left, one of them being her Hell ring.

Amonira laughed threateningly as Iras chewed the weakly flame-covered vines off her. "I told you that you'll regret this, girl. Just wait. I can see you're getting weaker. I can see everything! Wait 'till I'm free, I'm going to snap that pretty neck of yours and feed it to Iras, we'll DEVOUR you!" she shrieked. 

Hikari just sighed, glancing at her and the to her ring.

_-Flashback, 5 years ago-

Hikari opened the package her parents had left her along with the letter. It contained a ring. She picked it up and held it towards the light, the blue orb glinted and reflected in her equally-as-blue eyes. "Wow! Is this ring special?"

She heard a sharp intake of breath coming from her cousin Leo. He stared at the ring...almost fearfully. He got up and snatched the ring from her. "Why did they give this to you? What could they have possibly been thinking?!"

Hikari glared at her cousin. "Give that back to me, it's mine."

"Hikari...you don't understand. This ring is one of the most powerful Mist rings - the Hell rings. This is a Hell ring! When this is used to excess it can possess the you, it takes your soul! Of course it unleashes a great amount of power but...after it's use, you will never be the same again. It has been said that even a gentle ruler who had succumbed to these powers had turned into dangerous tyrants. Hikari...you can't use this. You won't be you anymore. You'll be a monster."

-End of Flashback-_

Hikari looked at her Hell ring and sighed. She put on her last ring, a D-rank one and looked at Amonira. _I have to give this all I've got. I have to take the risk. ..I won't use the Hell ring._

The illusion of the environment was breaking down and the vines that were also helping spread the illusions were showing. Hikari charged towards Amonira with a playful smile on her face and slammed her to the wall. The fire burned Amonira's back, the spike stabbing her above her hip. Amonira screamed piercingly and pushed Hikari on her chest, knocking the oxygen out of her. Hikari fell to the ground as the illusions broke down. The smile was still on her face as Amonira's expression contorted with rage. 

"Why? Why are you still smiling girl? You may have drawn me to my limit, but you are at your limit! You have no flame power left! You have a weak body, you have no physical strength. You weak piece of Varia filth!" she screeched, as Iras ran to her side. 

Hikari smirked. "Ah, it is my pleasure that I was able to push you to your limit while I was in a weakened state myself."

"Iras and I will have fun killing you. We'll rip your body to shreds. I'll crush your throat."

Amonira stamped down on Hikari's chest as she choked out blood.

"Still smiling, girl? I'll kill you!" She grabbed Hikari by the throat and shook her, her blind rage making her unaware of the indigo mist covering Hikari's body.

Hikari had used the last of her mist flames to create the real illusion of her body in Amonira's hand. She was actually in a secluded corner of the area they were fighting in, covered by the slowly breaking down environment illusion.

_I'd rather die slowly...then being possessed by that ring..._she breathed heavily and closed her eyes.


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2009)

battlerek said:


> "Who have we here?" Rek and Jun see Oressa, shooting randomly at every shadow. Her box animal was chewing on the walls, swiping the walls with its tail every few seconds or so.
> 
> "COME OUT, MIST COWARD!" She yelled.
> 
> ...



Piovere was still coughing up blood from Kenzo's last attack, but then he saw the approaching zombies. 

"Who are you?" He shouted at them, before they advanced faster.

He saw a man behind them and Piovere narrowed his eyes.

"What are you doing! I'll kill you!" Shouted Piovere being with Kenzo brought out never before seen emotions. The man behind the zombies had a strong killing intent, and both Kenzo and Piovere feel it.

Piovere look at Kenzo for back up and he nodded. Piovere flapped his glider wings and took to the sky.


-----

Sanae and Rokk got interrupted from their fight by a very arrogant looking woman. Both men with hulikng muscles looked at the woman that had stopped their battle, then they looked at each other and smiled. 

They faced the woman, "Kill one of us?" "Bring it on?" They said as they stretched their muscles and released a stream of thunder and sun flames across their fists.

----

Jasmine had been hit by the storm vortice nunchucks in her head and her body, Saito bashed her about abit. 

The nunchuck smashed straight into her face and she went flying.

Saito smirked.

Sora was still on the ground, "How dare you do that to an unarmed woman."

As Sora was speaking he heard a rustle. And a female hand pushed the rubble of her and climbed out. "Don't worry darling, it takes alot more than that to take me out."

Jasmine pulled herself completely out of the rubble and brushed herself down, not even a scratch on her body. She turned her neck from side to side and yawned as if bored.

"To be honest I expected more from the holder of the storm vortice." 

Jasmine ran up and grabbed Saito by his neck, and licked his face.
"So boy you got anything else?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

With Kenzo and Piovere-

Kenzo coated his sword in storm flames once again and charged forward. Arashi, the monkey, leaped off his shoulder and ahead of him in the charge. He sliced through some of the zombies, "Glad I didn't beat you up too bad," he says to Piovere.

Arashi smacks down a zombie herself, "Also good to see you've grown a sense of emotion," he cuts down another opponent and then slams his flame coated weapon into the ground. The flames disperse and take out the surrounding zombies.

-------

Saito looks down at this woman with the strangest look, "Your one freak, but I guess your worth going atleast one step further," he grips his numchuck tighter and hits a button causing spikes to extend out of the area that he isn't gripping as well as a blade that comes out of the sides.

He slices at the woman but it doesn't cut her. He smacks her again sending her back and forcing her to release him, "Your suprising, that could cut most people in half," he slams his ring into another box revealing a second numchuck, "Guess I'll have to pour some more juice into it," the weapons both radiate more of the strange flame.

He gets forward in a flash and slams the weapon into her multiple times in the span of one second. He continues to let his attack go until he finally spins around and delivers a final blow that sends her flying into the wall with a crash. BAM! He feels some blood hit his face before she flew away, "Finally..." he says, unsure how much blood he truly drew, but knew it was atleast something. 

He readies his two weapons, knowing that it was no where near over.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

Twitch gulped.

He was later than he had expected, Alfa had kept him late for today's lesson. Maybe it was to work off the nerves. But it didn't help.

After all, he was going home again.

For the first time since that fatefull day when he had killed Sai and awakened his flame, Twitch walked up the familiar steps of his families house. After gulping again, he knocked on the door.

No answer. Twitch frowned and did it again. Their car was here, and his family didn't generally go on walks. Where were they? He knocked again, but still no answer. So he sighed, and pulled a key out of his pocket. He placed it in the lock and turned, suprised to find the door already unlocked.

He pushed open the door and instantly realized something was wrong. A scent hit him full force, a stench he easily identified as the stench of blood.

"Mom! Dad!" he shouted, taking off up the satirs. "Nico! Aki! Trai-" He gagged as he emerged into the playroom.

His family was dead. Two men in large grey cloaks stood before him, pistols in hand. They looked at him curiously for a moment, then fired.

Twitch roared, extending his hands and releasing green flame. They struck the bullets, knocking them off course, and hit the two gunman in the chest, throwing them backwards. Twitch was moving before they hit the floor, yanking out a knife and plunging it into the first man's neck. He died without a sound.

Twitch whirled on the other man, murder in his eyes, and pressed his knife up against his throat. "Who...the hell...are you?" He asked, his voice deadly quiet. In response, the man held up a ring. Twitch peered curiously at the small symbol on the ring, knife never leaving it's spot. Twitch's eyes widened in disbelief.

Vongola.

The man let out a hoarse laugh. "Alfa did his job well, delaying you like that. We ran into some...unexpected company, or else we would've been gone by now."

"Alfa? But...he's not even Vongola." The man laughed again.

"So he says. But his niece, little whats-her-name, is. How nuetral can he be?"

"You bastard...." Twitch muttered. he was shaking now. Alfa _had_ kept him late, for no apparent reason, and....Twitch stopped thinking when he saw a small piece of paper sticking out of the man's coat pocket. He grabbed it, gazing over it. It had his family's names, ages, adress...everything. And at the bottom was unmistakeably Alfa's signature. "No......no. Nonononononono." Twitch muttered, staring at the signature like it was life itself.

There was no doubt.

Alfa had betrayed him. Twitch cut the Vongola's throat without a second thought. This meant war. He stood and walked back out the door.

After 20 minutes of walking, he arrived at Alfa's house. The upstairs light was on, proof that the bastard was working late again. Twitch ducked behind the bushes in front of his house and dug inside them for a moment, eventually coming up with a simple green cube. Twitch drew in a breath and channeled thunder flames through it, and it opened.

He slipped a simple pair of black gloves onto his hands and flexed. They fit well and were lightweight and flexible. Whatever slime Alfa may be, he was nothing short of a genius. Next came the shoes. They were modeled off Ran's original _Polaris_ boots, allowing Twitch to latch onto mettalic surfaces. Twitch smiled grimly, slipping them on. After a bit more fisheing, he came up with a belt with several pockts. Checking the pockets to make sure they were full, Twitch snapped it on.

He walked towards Alfa's house, pulling out a spare 'emergency' key Alfa had lent him. Twitch inserted it into the lock and silently pulled the door open. He extended his hands towards the metal banister and litterally flew to it, managing to make as little noise as possible. He snuck upstairs and opened the door to Alfa's room. "Goodbye."

"Twitch, what-" Those were the last words that came from Alfa. Several throwing stars, powered by magnetic force, slammed into his chest.

His death was quick and painless.

Twitch walked over to the man's corpse and grabbed the glasses, slipping them into his pocket. "Rule number one of fighting: When you can't win, cheat."

*Many, many miles away....*

Two people sit at a chessboard. It isn't a normal chessboard, it's far too large and each person has at least 3 times as many pieces. A small mirror hovers over the board, fading to black after Twitch kills Alfa.

"Well played sister. But now it's my turn."


----------



## Serp (Jul 23, 2009)

*Oh you fucked up now Twitch!*

A flatline emerged across the screen.
"My lady, my lady Alfa's screen has flatlined. And he pressed alert."

The girl looked up and narrowed her eyes. 
"What, last I heard he was with the Vongola, they wouldn't dare betray him."

The girl who spoke looked at the screen again, and the other girl next to her who looked remarkably like her just with longer hair, tried to call him but no response.

"There is no response my lady, Alfa's niece is with Vongola and his Nephew with Spina, neither side holds anything against him, if he died it must have been accidental."

The girl sitting in the chair, snorted. 
 "In the mafia world nothing is accidental, Alfa was a great man and neutral to all, his uncle himself served this Family and his death will be investigated."

 "My lady, after a quick relay into Alfa's computer, he has gathered worring info, signs that point to an attack, that may or may not be under way, from the looks of it there is two sides one attacking Spina and one attacking Vongola, they could very well be the same group."

Then the door burst open and a blonde girl with her hair tied up ran in. 
 "Whats happened to Alfa! Tell me!" 

 "We have reason to believe he may have been murdered by an unnanmed family."

 "What? We only just spoke yesterday."

The girl stopped moping and clenched her fists.

 "This unnamed family, killed my godfather, the man who raised me from when I was 5. Those mother fuckers are gonna pay."

"It is true, Alfa was a proud member of our family, whether or not he agreed with it. His death will be avenged."
 
 "Thank you my lady, Alfa was never out of Contact with me, he said he recently picked up a new student, strong thunder flame. Maybe if I talk to him I might find out some stuff, and I can meet his niece Ran and we could talk, the one I remind him of so much."

"Very well ready the jet, the signs point to murder, and if not we owe it to him to investigate, but if it is murder we will show that son of a bitch what happens when you cross the Giglo Nero and... These Mar? rings." She clenched her fist and bright orange flame eruupted.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

Jasmine walks out of the cloud of dust cracking her neck, "So, what's next?" she asks, "Dammit..." he prepares his numchuck once again, "Boss, Saito, I'm getting word that we should...get going," Vance informs the others.

Sangue eyes Sora and Gian, "Looks like I'll have to finish this up another time," he walks up to a massive computer screen and punches a hole in it. Sharps of glass stab into the ground, he then stomps his feet into them causing them to slightly bleed. He lets the blood pump out before activating his Sky Flames. The blood and flames translate into a form of Jet Boots and he shoots to the sky, "Tell Wrath and Lust if he's even still here that we're leaving," Vance nods, "Also, prepare for our escape, you know the old fashion way," he says with a twisted grin, "Already Done."

"Seems I have to be going," his numchucks spinning speeds up even faster, "The other side of me was just getting into this, not every day that I get to fight a human punching bag. That is if you are human..." he releases one of the weapons and it crashes into the ground below Jasmine's feet, creating a crater. He then releases the second weapon and it slams into the roof above her. The ceiling then caves in right on top of his opponent.

"Shame, I wish this would have lasted longer but we're out of here so it seems," he raises his visor to look at the rubble that Jasmine rests underneath and then lowers it again as he mounts his motorcycle, "Lets roll," he takes off at blazing speeds.

Sangue looks at the Varia one last time, "Even though it seems that we've done enough damage here we have one last present Vongola, you'll see it any second now!" he shoots to the exit, behind Saito. 

Vance activates his Rain Boots and overs in the air. He toys around with a small switch in his hands, "So long Vongola, we Peccato just love to go out with a bang," he looks at Sora and his burns begin to hurt again, _"Maybe those were more severe than I thought, even if I did counter the brunt of the attack," _ he shakes it off and heads to the exit, "So long," he gives a slight wave before shooting off behind the others.

He hits the button that he holds in his hands and explosions begin to go off all around the base. The Peccato stand not too far away, watching some of the explosions go off from a safe distance. Amonira soon joins them, "Glad to see you made it out without too much trouble, Guardian of Wrath,"  Sangue says greeting her, "Although if that took you out then you wouldn't be worthy of being one of my Guardians..." he looks off into the distance, "Lets go, we've got a meeting at the Spina Base next..." he says flying off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

_Rek vs. Faust_

It was clear to Rek that neither the Spina leader nor the Vongola bought Rek's deception.

"It was a nice try, but I should've known that the Italian mafia wouldn't follow orders from a Japanese defense force. I suppose it's time to remove my costume."

Rek took out a box from his pocket, and activated it. At once his and Jun's uniforms disappeared, replaced by their normal clothes. Rek was now in his long white lab coat and trademark ponytail, while Jun was wearing a business suit with a dragon, tiger, phoenix and turtle ebroidered on it. 

He could see the surprise in Shin's face when Rek and Jun revealed themselves. Up until now he only presumed them to be Oressa's annoying, but harmless relatives.

"Now then... come out, homonuculus!" Rek threw 2 boxes in the air, both of which shining with a yellow hue. The boxes opened, and at once the suroundings began to fly off and meld with the boxes. The result was a pair of gargantuan, gorrila-like monsters made of stone and steel, with a single glowing eye.

"I sincerely hope you're still strong enough to humor me, good sir." The Homonuculi's eyes glowed even brighter, before they unleashed a blast of laser shots at Faust. After that they charged, intent on crushing Faust

_Jun vs. Shin_

Before Shin knew it, Jun was in front of him, striking the Vongola leader with an uppercut followed by high jump kick.

_William vs. Kenzo and Pioverre_

William could see that despite the sheer number of his zombies the two guardians were still fighting them evenly, even with their injuries.

"Would you guys care to quite now? I promise I won't kill you in the first 5 minutes if you do."

_Matilda vs. Sanae and Rokk_

The insane battle maid Matilda swung her warhammer around Rokk and Sanae, crushing anything it hit. They were fast, but she was determined to kill them, for her precious William.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 24, 2009)

Jun VS Shin

Out of the blue Shin was attacked by Jun, the upper cut sent him upwards and Jun quickly followed up with a high kick. But while Shin was caught by surprise Shin quickly recovered, he rolled with the punch and used his Talaria for the added boost to flip backwards so that he could land on his feet again.As he did so he sent a shower of flames that forced Jun to halt her attack.

"Aren't you Oressa's annoying cousin?" Shin asked but Jun went in for another kick right away.Shin blocked with his left hand but the fact he was facing a woman made him unsure of what to do. As he raised his right he wasted just enough time to give Jun the time deliver a right hook that, Shin once again went with the punch and used his boots to further distance himself from Jun.

As he touched his cheek he made the decision to let his box handle this. He just didn't feel good about fighting a female, Gian usually took care of this "problem" for him but he was on his own now.

He took out his first box and opened it, from it a bright ball of Sky flames shot out and landed in between Jun and Shin. When the flames died down a rather unimpressive jackass stood in between them."Jackie, could you take of this for me?"Jackie was obviously short for Jackass.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

_Rek vs. Faust_

Rek was now getting bored. He had heard of the Spina bloodline's amazing control over the cloud flame, but so far he was disappointed by Faust's show.

"How uninteresting. I guess I'll do my research on Spina cloud flame manipulation on your son." Rek smirked. " I dearly hope he'll be willing to show his talent, unlike his old man"

Rek snapped his fingers, and at once the shoulders and arms of his homonuculi transformed into guns. He pointed at Faust, and had them open fire.

_Jun vs. Shin_

"A box animal!? How dishonorable!" Jun yelled. "The last Vongola was said to have fought only with his fists and X-Burner. I did not realize his successor needed to rely on trinkets so much."

SHe charged towards Shin, intent on dropping him with a judo throw and then breaking his neck.


----------



## Serp (Jul 24, 2009)

Two monsters appeared before Faust and started to open fire, and Faust looked at the little skinny man before him, before dodging out they way. Although Faust was crazy, his biceps were like tendered steel, his form although not bulky was toned and ripped, like Rokk using Muscle invigoration. 

"My...son, how do you know of this not even those within the Spina know."

Faust then laughed at the little man, before falling to the ground Faust had fallen into another well of insanity. The paper shreds fell to the floor.

"Just who the fuck are you little man, and this is a battle between men, so I suggest you get the fuck of Spina property before I kill you for uttering a word about my son."

Rek smiled. "I'm afraid I cannot do that." Rek clicked his fingers and the Homonculus' attacked again, but this time their arms turned into large claw like systems.

One charged at Faust, who threw his spine whip to one side and grabbed the claws of the first beast with his palms, using the force of Nimbus was able to hold it back. But then the other one attacked from the other side, if Faust had not been tired he could have easily blocked it, but alas fighting Shin had taken its tole not to mention these were 2 giant behemoths. 

The stone one who had moved to the other side punched Faust in his stomach and sent him flying into the wall, underneath a semi-ripped picture of Johann.

Faust looked up and was bleeding from his mouth, as the stone and steel monsters made their way to him. Faust grabbed a handful of bones and propagated them using them as cover for the attacks. But the monsters quickly made short work of it and punched through the calcium fortress. 

---
Outside.
"Jack I wish you wouldn't do that, I hate it when you talk to ghosts, you know I can't see them."

Jacquel turned from his conversation and turned to Kasurin. "Your daughter is in there, and if things go like we predict will die in there, should you worry about her?"

"I made have given birth to her, but I am not her mother. She is nothing more than the fetus I carried for 3 days due to sun flame activation, although that may be the cause of her insanity. But still she has betrayed me, but to be honest I just wanna see how it all turns out." Kat looked up at a butterfly flying past them.

"Then you can respect the fact that my guest wants to know whats going on."

Jack turns back to his guest, where only one side of the convo could be heard.
"So Johann, how do you think it will all turn out?"
Jack nodded.
"Your right if he had the Spina ring, he could talk to you directly, but alas he wears the ring of the devil."
Jack shook his head
"You must not think like that, I once was caught by that ring, until I died and crawled back from the hell within that ring, it changes you, it is not Fausts fault, if anything blame Faustus."
"Ok ok, lets get back to the fight." Jacquel closed his eyes and continued to watch the fight.

Faust got punched by the steel one and bounced as he hit the ground. He coughed up more blood than most people thought was in a human body. 

Faust looked up to Johann's picture, he had drawn it himself after he saw the first Spina in a vision. "Isn't this where you help me, isn't this where you show me the way!" He said as the stone one punched him some more and he went flying.

Rek was watching with a smile. "Seems like your strong enough to take the blows but can't dish out anything yourself."

----
While this was happening.
In the Destino household, the package that Piovere had been sent to take care of, started to glow a faint hue of purple, unseen by the happy family out in the garden.

-----

"Vongola mind out." As Faust shouted that Shin made sure he clear of the attack.

Faust slammed the vortice ring into his box and out came a giant rose bush, filling the whole room with thorns. Shin and his ass quickly mowed down some. The monsters were too large to move so started to break down the thorns slowly.

"Useless, you just bought mininal time, just hand yourself over to us."

Faust spat on the floor, the saliva filled with blood.

"Not a chance!" His ribs were dust and his arms ached but he would not falter.

He took out his other box and opened it up, out came his porcupine. 
Faust rubbed his head and smiled, for once his face void of insanity.

He took out some of the spines and threw them at the monsters as they battled the thorns, as they flew they grew to enormous sizes. It was futile the spines bounced off the super hide of the beasts.

Rek smiled again. "You think your shitty nature products can beat my creations." 

Faust coughed up more blood, he knew he would not win this. He turned to Shin. "We will finish this battle later, but for now I suggest you leave."

Shin looked back at Faust. "If you think I'm leaving your crazy. I'll take out this broad and then kick that guys ass too." 

Faust touched his ear and his intercom came on.
"Spina, you are to leave the base now!" 

All the Spina took out their recievers and dropped them on the floor.
"Who does Faust think he is?" Questioned Vincent.
"Just like Faust-sama" a small message from Farfalla.
"Sorry not today Capo." from Dio
"Not in this lifetime!" Shouted Rokk 
"Boss, must be crazy if he thinks Garcia is leaving." 

Faust was now lying on the floor, throwing spines at the beasts keeping them at bay, but his cloud flame was faltering and the spines were getting smaller and smaller.

"I told you to leave Vongola! I'll do this, this is spina business."

"And I told you not a chance!" Shin avoiding Jun started to make his way towards Faust.

Faust grabbed one of the wooden beams that held the roof up and increased its size, the ceiling then became unbalanced and half the ceiling fell separating Faust and Shin.

The rest of the Spina and Vongola heard the crash. But stayed true to their cause and held their ground. 

Faust looked at the picture of Johann, "Looks like the first advice is always the best, I just hoped I could have been more like you." 

"Who are you talking to, seems like you did lose your marbles thats why your wife left, your guardian left, and you haven't even seen your son, you are a weak man with a power ring thats all." 

Faust started to laugh, only furthering Rek's thought of him being crazy.

Faust could hear Shin on the other side of the rubble breaking through, although Faust did wonder where was Jun.

Faust got up, his legs and his body mush, the monsters were free and their arms guns once again and started to shoot Faust even more. Faust laughed harder.

"You know, the Spina's descended from a gardener, sold into slavery by his own father. But he moved on and grew, that is basis of the Spina overgrow. To expand life and its bounty, the effects of Johanns first overgrow is still visible today after 100s of years, that shows how powerful his dying will was. But I lose sight of that and tainted the move of my family, replacing living breathing plant life, showing life and prosperity with bones that symbolismed death."

Faust started to laugh more. "But, you see now I realise I am at a cross roads. Old Spina and New Spina, life and death in a circle as one. Hence for you I will use my newest technique, one that I hope will lead my son to a better life."

"What are you on about, you batshit insane son of a bitch."

"Oh yes my father was a bitch, but you anit seen nothing yet."

"By our calculations, your Spina overgrow even with the Vortice enhancement will only have enough juice to stop one of my Humonculus' " 

Faust coughed up more blood, "Oh no, you got another thing coming."

The purple flame errupted from Fausts ring, so much that it reached the ceiling. 
"This is all my dying will. DYING WILL SPINA OVERGROW...DOPPIO EDITION! _(Dyin Wirru Súpina Ováguro! Doppio Edusión)"

_Faust slammed the Vortice ring down into the ground and pumped all his flame into it.

"Doppio edition?" Rek queried.

"Double Edition, all that can and will be!"

The ground started to shake, and Faust started to laugh.

First a few tree roots burst out of the ground, and then seeds popped out of nowhere. Rek jumped back. Then the thorns started to grow larger and larger intertwining with the tree roots and they didn't stop growing. The the bones of sullen remains after having fallen into the crack in the ground made by the rising roots, started to grow larger and larger, jutting out of the root and making its way throughout the complex. The spines of the porcupine were the next to follow, growing large like oak trees. The room was becoming a jungle, all the blood Faust had coughed up and spilt became rivers and lakes of crimson. The vines, bones, roots, seeds, blood thorns all mixing together in one big bundle bursting through the walls of the base. Even the paper of the bosses started to expand, everything was still growing shooting out of windows and down corridors, within moments the whole base will be filled.

"Looks like we won't finish our fight after all." Faust said as he pumped the last bit of his flame into the ground. 

The building ripped apart by giant bones and objects everywhere, the Spina and the Vongola either trapped inside or a safe distance away.  

When it finished from miles away you could see the glowing purple of the base, and giant giant black rose stood atop the reclaimed base. 

Faust lay on the floor panting, he was all out of energy, but that Attack had taken out the monsters at his back and anything (friend or foe) that got in its way, he had warned his guardians and he had done what he needed to do as boss.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

Oressa woke up surrounded by bones. Trias was holding her tightly, and the two were covered in a film of metal. 

"T-Trias? What happened?"

"I don't know. I was warning everyone of some giant monster rampaging towards us, when all of the sudden bones started coming out everywhere. It's a good thing I managed to find you before they grew this much."

Oressa nodded, and held Trias in her arms. "Trias, I'm afraid dark times are coming."

Outside the base, Sette Bastioni's battle golem, Titan, was pierced with hundreds of thorns and bones. The helicopters that brought Titan here were hovering above the rose, in shock of what had happened.

_With William_

The Sun user from Brigade 17 was hiding underneath his zombies, forming a shield around him.

_With Matilda_ 

Matilda was outside the base, her right arm gushing out blood. She had managed to get out in time but the Spina's final attack still damaged her.


_With Rek and Jun_

2 Homonuculi burst out of the thorns, their hides covered in diamond, but had several cracks where the bones and thorns pierced through. Underneath Rek and Jun hid, protected from Spina's attack. As Rek and Jun went out of the cover the Homonuculi made, the constructs crumbled, their cores destroyed.

"My my, I can't believe that insane fool made me swear." Rek said, regaining his calm demeanor after Spina's last attack.

"The Vongola seems to have escaped." Jun said.

"A shame." He replied. "And to think we could've killed two birds with one stone."

Rek summoned another homonuculi, and had it tear through the roots to get to Faust

"A valiant effort, Faust Spina. I look forward to seeing your son surpass you." Rek laughed. "I'll be taking this." Rek went closer to Faust, and tried to take off the cloud vortice ring. He felt a strange malevolence emanating from it, but dismissed it as fatigue.  

He then turned to his bodyguard, Jun." Summon the clean-up teams, and also the police. It's about time these criminals were arrested."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 25, 2009)

With Kenzo and Piovere-

Hidden in the destruction made by Faust, a giant vortex of Storm Flames reside in the area where Kenzo and Piovere were. Inside the Vortex Kenzo focuses his flames to coat on top of the chain that circles around him. However it was not just him, he had grabbed hold of Piovere before he began the move, and Arashi stood in protection as well.

"Hope it's over..." he stops his focus and the chain that he had kept spinning fell to the floor, the flames dispersing from it. He looks around at the destruction that he had protected himself from, "What the hell did this?" he retracts the chain back into the hilt and takes deep breath.

With the Peccato-

They watch the rose form from a good distance, "Very impressive, it must be the work for Spina," Vance comments.

"Well I think I'll go get a closer look," Sangue says flying downwards to the massive rose.


----------



## Serp (Jul 25, 2009)

As Rek took of Fausts ring, he spat up.
"That is my ring! Give it back! I'll kill you." Faust started to shout.

"And stop talking about my son, you sick twisted large foreheaded fucktard."
Faust pulled out a small gun he had tucked inside his blazer, Faust didn't usually like guns but this Rek guy was pissing him off.

----
With Kenzo and Piovere.

Piovere looked around and shook his head.
"The Spina Overgrow, but this one is different to any I have seen before, normally if using first edition Faust focus' on plants or Bones if using Faust edition. In this one both and much more are propagated, that doesn't makes any sense, well it does but one would need alot of dying will."

Kenzo looked at Piovere, "How much dying will?"

"A lifes worth." Piovere made the sign of the cross, "Garcia will follow Spina forever through life and death."

----
With Faust again.
Still pointing the gun at Rek.

"Vongola! I know your still around here, you know the term my enemies enemy is my friend, well yeah." 

Faust coughed up more blood as Rek just looked at him. 
"You know everyone most likely thinks I'm dead right now, but let me tell you this you ponytailed little bitch, when I do die I will haunt you forever." And then Faust started to laugh and tighten his finger around the gun trigger.

---------
With Jacquel.
"Woah Johann, little Faust sure had it in him."
"No he is not dead yet, I would feel it if he died."
"Yes I will collect him."

Jack turned to Kasurin.
"Kat what should we do?"
"Well I wanted to see how it ended, so lets go and see." Kat jumped and started to run to the giant rose.

-----
With the Nero

"Woah whats that!?"

"A giant rose, must be the work of the only Cloud flame strong enough to summon that much, Spina."

"Spina? Are we allied with them?"

"No we hold neutral ground with them, but this show of power is interesting."

The girl sitting in the corner of the jet scowled. "I care not about some Spina but rather who killed Alfa."

"In time, we will land soon."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2009)

With Sanae/Rokk-

"Urgh..." Sanae tossed a chunk of rock aside and coughed. His abdomen and chest wrapped with his arm wraps, his hands and face had his box weapon on them. His legs still wrapped up. "It's a good thing i had these on." He coughed and pulled himself out of a pile of rubble. "But where did our opponent run off too." He looked around and saw a hand sticking out of another pile of rubble. "Hmm.. better question." Sanae looked at the strange structure around them. "Just what happened here." 

He shrugged and walked over to the hand, pulling it up with all he had and digging up Rokk. "Well, seems i caught myself a big one. too big to toss back." He joked.  "SWaa~~" the sloth burst out of the ruble behind Sanae, scratched himself and passed out. "...." SLAP! Sanae facepalmed. "Honestly, you ruin the best moments." He held his box up and the sloth turned into a yellow flame absorbed by the box.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 25, 2009)

With Dio and Gabri several minutes ago

The remaining three snakes were battling the reaper and the panther.Meanwhile Dio had gained the upper hand in the battle. Quite an understatement as Gabri was on the floor with Dio bent over him.One hand was holding the Mist guardian down while the was placed against his chest."Hehe"Dio had an insane smile on his face, with the low grade ring on left hand he shocked his downed opponent.

Gabri yelled out in pain and was rudely wakened again, though he was unable to do anything as his muscles locked up trough the electricity that flowed trough him. It caused excruciating pain but it wasn't enough to kill him, for that reason Dio used the low grade Thunder ring.

After several more zaps Dio reached behind his belt and pilled out a pair of pliers."The Vongola's Mist ring, this will make quite the trophy."He reached for Gabri's finger and was about cut it off when Dio suddenly felt an excruciating pain in his shoulder.He looked to his side and saw the scythe had pierced him, a white gloved hand clutched the scythe.The hand of the illusionary reaper.Gabri had apparently managed to concentrate hard enough to seperate the solid illusionary hand to bring the scythe over all the way here while the reaper's body and the panther were keeping the snake's busy.

The constructed hand tugged at the scythe and blood splattered all over Dio, Gabri and the scythe.A dull thud was heard and Dio's left arm, with Spina ring and all, fell down on the floor right next to Gabri.

Dio stumbled around, clutching his wound as blood gushed from it."You fucking bastard, I'm going to rip your eyes out and pi....."He never managed to finish the sentence.Faust communicated with the Spina.

He was asked to retreat with the rest, Dio leaned against a wall and took a deep breath in an attempt to keep himself from passing out."Sorry not today capo."Dio replied over the com device.

Next thing they knew the ground shook and Dio's final attack started wrecking the base. Dio attempted to evade with his Thunder flame shoes, his injuries made it difficult though.

Gabri was picked up by his Mist reaper, the Panther picked up the fallen scythe and the Gabri used all of his will power to keep his illusion up.

With Shin

The Vongola was separated from Faust, he didn't intend to give up and started kicking into the rubble but there was so much of it in his way.When Faust unleashed his attack Shin had no choice but to get out of the way for now.He called back his animals and heading for an exit.Inside there was little room to evade the rapidly growing attack.When the Vongola finally exited he waited for a minute and when things quieted down he intended to head back in.

"Shin?"Gabri called out to his boss."You okay?"Shin asked.

"Not really, how about you?"

"I'm fine but I have to head back..."Shin was interrupted by Gabri passing out. His reaper dispersed and Gabri was about to fall to his death.But Shin caught him in the air.

Below Maxi and Venus were looking up the two Vongola."Venus could you take a peek inside for me, maybe there are a couple of Vongola that could use your help."Venus complied and headed in.

Maxi though called out to Shin."Vongola XI!"Shin looked down and was unsure what the redheaded female wanted of him.He assumed she was of the Sette faction."Does your subordinate need medical attention?"She asked.

Shin headed down with Gabri but kept his distance.The female's appearance reminded him of someone and something else he noticed.She was hot, and had that whole slutty yet conceited thing going on he couldn't resist. He never really got over that cheerleader attraction.All those girls could also be described with those two words.

"Are you with the Sette or Spina?"He was still battleready but he'd rather not fight yet another woman.

"No, I'm not."She replied and Shin got the impression she wasn't lying."Allow me to introduce myself, Maxima Forza, Boss of the Forza famiglia."She then added."I believe you've met my little brother, I've heard you made him your Storm Varia."

"I should've known with that hair and those eyes."Shin's eyes weren't looking up that high though. Maxi noticed this but just srked. and didn't comment on it.Seems like it will be even easier then I thought.She thought to herself.

"Well I'm willing to offer you a ride back to your base, one of my subordinates will be able to offer your soldier first aid while we head back."She then added."They could use your help there, it seems that while you were away your own base suffered an assault as well."

Shin looked back at the Spina base.He then activated his com device."Shin to Vongola guardians, did everyone make it out?"Everyone confirmed this one at a time."Alright, let's head back people there's nothing to gain here anymore and from what I hear the Varia could use our help back home...Shin out."

Shin carried Gabri over to the limo and handed him to a Forza that stepped out of the passenger's side of the limo.Maxi and Shin then got in and the group headed back to the Vongola base.

"Thanks, but why are you doing this?"Shin gave Maxi the benefit of the doubt because she was Gian's sister but he didn't quite get why she was here and what she wanted from him."There was something I wanted to talk about, concerning an alliance between the Forza and Vongola but we will go over the details later, after you made sure all your subordinates are safe."

Shin agreed, he had other things to worry about now and so tried contacting the Vongola base to get a status report."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

Rek merely laughed at Faust's threats. "You sound like a broken record, leader of Spina. And besides, should you choose to haunt me you'll only break your heart when I cut your dear, beloved son open slowly, and painfully." By now Rek didn't really care about the Spina heir, but talking about how much he'll suffer made Faust edgy, and Rek wanted to see him snap.

"And if you want the ring so badly, I suppose there's no harm in letting you keep it in your last moments." Rek threw back the cloud vortice ring on Faust's chest.

"Anway, I suppose I should finish the job." Rek takes out his own handgun, but Spina shoots first. The Bastion Sol is pushed back a bit, but the shot does little damage. "Kevlar does wonders, don't you think?" He says to Faust. Rek looks at Faust's manic, furious face before he shoots him several times.

_Tepellin Tower, New York_

Graham and Evita were having an audience with the Helix Don. The imposing leader of Sette Bastioni sat upon his throne, while the two Bastions knelt before him. 

"Has Rek finished destroying the Spina and Vongola?" The Helix Don asked.

"The attack is currently under way, sir." Evita reports.

The Helix Don strokes his mustache, deep in thought. "I see. And their financial resources?" 

"Officer Kitaniji of Corridoi Voce is preparing the hostile take-over of both Spina and Vongola's financial assets, starting with the Manjoume coorporation, sir." Graham answers.

The Helix Don nodded. "And the other major families of Italy?" 

"All but the Giglio Nero and the remnants of Spina and Vongola has agreed to submit to our will. However the smaller allies of these families have universally agreed to fight to the last. The Bovino family has already attacked several Sette assets in Southern Austria last week."  Graham said.

The Helix Don slammed his fist on his throne. Both Graham and Evita twitched. "Attack everything the Bovinos own. Leave them nothing. Leave all of them nothing, The Bovinos, The Giglio Nero, I want every Mafia family that refuses to submit to be destroyed."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2009)

Sangue made his way down to the ruins of the Spina Base. He cut his arm and turned the blood into a long curved blood blade and began to cut through the ruins, "This really was an great attack, even I've got to admit it..." he gains a devilish grin on his face, "I'd love to fight the user of this, Vance said it was Spina eh?"

He ponders for a moment, "He better still be alive, I want to be the one to kill him in battle!" he recalls the long Spina Legacy and how impressive it is. He continues to slice through ruins, curious if he'll pump into anyone who is still alive in this dump.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

_Outside the Spina Base_

Oressa and Trias stumble outside the brambles of the rose, the mist user carrying Oressa on his back while he steadily plowed through with a giant lawnmower. 

He spots Shin and the others, and runs up towards him with a still tired Oressa on his back.

"Shin, what happened!? A minute I was running from a giant golem, and then this giant rose comes out!" 

Shin was about to reply, when he recieved a message from Vongola base. 

"Sir! It's the police, they've got the base surrounded! They've even got flame users with them! I don't think Nanimori's Vongola base will la-"

The message was cut off when another message, this time from the Italian headquarters. "Vongola XI, We're in big trouble! Dozens of families are attacking us right now, we need back-up A.S.A-"

"This is the Bovino family! We just had all our financial assets attacked! Please Vongola, we need your-"

"S-Sir! The banks! They've frozen all our accounts!" 

"Shin? Shin! Where are you!" Shin froze when he heard the voice that came last. It was the kindly old man who lived next door before he became leader of Vongola, the man who served as his father. "I'm at the police station! They woke me up in the middle of the night and sent me here! They're accusing me of conspiring with the mafia! Shin, Shin!"

_At another part of Nanimori_

The Hanabishis were sleeping peacefully in their home, when the phone rang. 

Kenzo's sister was the one who answered. "Hello? Wait, what do you mean the bank is taking back the house! Hello? Hello!?" 

_Manjoume Estate_

Sora's father woke up from bed, furious. "What do you mean they've taken the company over! Get me Kitaniji, now!"

A servant handed him a phone, already dialed to Kitaniji's number. 

"Kitaniji you bastard! What the hell did you do!"

"Isn't it simple? The company is now a subsidiary of Tepellin Industries."

"Kitaniji, don't fuck with me! There's no way me or the board will ever give up the company!"

Kitaniji laughed. "You're not the only one who's worked with the board for 10 years. I know them as much as you do, and they've agreed that going under Tepellin Industries is the right thing to do." 

Sora's father was speechless.

"Before I forget Mr. Manjoume, we've bought your son's patents as well. Smart man, but should've been more careful. Oh yes, and let's not forget that little embezzlement case you have next week..."

"What embezzlement case!?" 

"The one the board of directors are filing against you tomorrow. Have a good night's sleep." Kitaniji said before ending the call.

_Tepellin Industries, Tokyo division_ 

Megumi Kitaniji was sitting behind his desk, cellphone in hand. He was wearing his large sunglasses and 70's style clothing. 

"Now who's next..." There was a list of photos on his desk, several of them having X marks. "Ah yes, Hanekoma's secretary." Kitaniji takes out a red pen and crosses the picture of Sanae Hanekoma's secretary. "Let's go industrial espionage..." 

With a single call Kitaniji had ordered Sette 'saboteurs' to plant false evidence that Hanekoma's secretary had in fact stolen several of Hanekoma's designs and sold them to his competitors.

"Oh, and arrest these people for libel." He said through the phone, crossing out several more pictures. In a few hours, several journalists of the Nanimori Inquirer would be arrested. He crossed out a few more pics, mostly of friends and family, then placed the pictures aside.

"Now then." He picked up a folder next to him, with the word 'Spina' placed on it. "On to the Spina."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

Twitch peered at the wires stubbornly. "Rip the red wire out, and the black wire. Twist them together and put them here...." He muttered to himself, trying to hijack the car. A moment later it purred to life, and Twitch let out a whoop of victory. "Twitch my man, you sure know how to pick a ride." He said to himself, slipping into the silver BMW convertible he had just stolen. "Flashy? Of course. But if I'm heading towards the Mafia, I gotta pull up in _style_." He grinned and examined the glasses. Since he had killed Alfa, he had managed to fashion them into a set of sunglasses. The change was enough so Alfa's friends shouldn't be able to recognize them, as long as they didn't look too close. He pushed down the steering wheel and sped off.

As he drove, he examined the loot he had taken from Alfa. A few discs, which held information on families and flame types, several boxes, holding God knows what, and a curious gun of some sort. Twitch shrugged and peered at the piece of paper that had been lying on Alfa's desk. The thunder user had bled all over it, and the few words Twitch could make out was: _Goldato....thun...ardian....needed_ Twitch laughed. These Goldato should be able to hide him from Alfa's friends. A shame the old man's computers had shut down before Twitch could get at them. Someone had locked it down remotely...but who? _The old man's friends, no doubt._ Twitch thought grimly to himself. _The Vongola, maybe others._ He looked up as a Jet shot past him high overhead and frowned. Why did that jet give him the creeps?....


----------



## Serp (Jul 26, 2009)

As the bullets entered Faust, he could feel his final moments of life leaving him. Right before he died he felt one moment of peace and then it was over. The shot echo'd through the whole Spina base everyone heard it somehow.

The Spina and the Vongola in the colapsed building seemed to be fine. Ran was separated from Vincent, Kiya was barely conscious, while Farfalla was covered by an array of rubble. 

Rokk looked at Sanae, "Thanks man." 
Sanae looked back, "I think we should get out now."
Rokk was still looking down.
"That gunshot, your thinking about it"
Rokk nodded, "Noone in the Spina uses a gun of that caliber."
"Your Boss?" 
Rokk nodded once more. "I just hope my sister is alright I would like to see her now."
---
With Kenzo and Piovere.

Piovere still saddened turned to Kenzo, let us leave. 
He opened his gilder wings and grabbed Kenzo and his monkey friend, and the flew out of the colapsed building.

"Goodbye Kenzo Hanabishi, it was nice meeting you." Piovere still bleeding turned to fly off again.

"Wait where will you go?"

"I must help the Spina, like you must help the Vongola." And with that he flew off.

---
Ran had made her way outside covered in dust and blood that was not her own, She had found Kiya and the two were leaving going to meet up with the other Vongola members.

Sanae and Rokk had blasted through the rubble and soon could see the others. 

The rest of the Vongola were together, Shin had made his way back to the base to help Sora and the others. Ran was about to burst off before seeing someone that made her heart Skip a beat.

"Ro...Ro...Rokky!?" Tears were welling up in her eyes.
Rokk looked at her as he and Sanae were helping each other walk at this time. Sanae sniggered "Rokky?" Before Rokk punched him.

Rokks hair went flaccid as all his thunderus thoughts dissapated. 
"Hello squirt!" 

Ran ran upto him and it looked as if she was gonna hug him but instead slapped him, and then fell into his arms.
"I thought you were dead, we thought you were dead. Why are you here, why do you work for Spina."

Sanae had now stepped away from Rokk, leaving him with his sister.

Trias, Oressa, Shin and Gabri had returned. Only Sanae, Ran and Kiya remained at Spina base.

Rokk rubbed his hand through Ran's hair.
"We have to part, but I'll be back."

Ran held him tighter. "You can't go I only just got you back." 
"Oh I'll be back."

He said as he pulled away and limped back into the Spina base or what was left of it. 

Kiya turned to Ran, and then to Kenzo how are we gonna get back to base our Van is gone.
Kenzo shrugged, he didn't have any means of flying.

Ran after wiping away her tears, looked strong again.
"Lets go, hold on." She grabbed Kenzo and Kiya's arms and then focus'd a shitload of thunder flames errupted and they were off, Speeding towards the Vongola base.

----

Rokk began searching the base for survivors, he found Piovere but not much else. Rokk saw a hand poking out of the rumble and he pulled it out only to see no body was attached just a green gemmed Spina ring. 

A tear welled in Rokks eye but he daren't show it. "We press on." 

"Bloody hell? What was all that?" They heard from behind them, Vincent was brushing down his suit, the 3 Spina males continued their Search for the rest.

----
Kasurin had made it down to the rubble and stood over the hand in the ground. 

Kat held it tight and pulled it up, the woman on the other end gasped for breath, before she looked at the woman who pulled her out.

"YOU!"
"Hello Farfalla."
"Hello, the dark angel, the puppet master or do you prefer mother?"
Kat laughed.
"I may have given birth to you, but I am not your mother."

The sun flames had already healed Farfalla's wounds. 

"But you did train me, and I know your techniques. And with this Vortice ring I can beat you."

"Firstly you know my techniques but fail at them, Bwahahaha I hear you have to use some sort of Bacteria to even use the technique and secondly you stole that ring from me, your were ditzy before but that ring made you crazy."

Farfalla jumped up a swung down with her butterfly sword at Kat, but then Falls hand fell off. 

Fall fell to the floor trying to pick up her hand, but Kat already had it and on the ring finger of that hand, the Vortice ring.

"All I ever wanted was someone like me, someone I could train, I could teach, someone who would live out eternity with me. But no you had to fail, I blame myself a bad mother, even though I never had maternal instincts towards you, I guess with such a speedy pregnancy thats bound to happen, plus I blame that for not allowing your brain to develop."

In kats hand a wire glinted, it was the wire she used to cut off Falls hand.
"But now I need to take this ring back, and put you out of your misery."
Farfalla sneered at Kasurin.

"You can't kill me, you wouldn't what mother would kill her own daughter!?"

Kat sighed "I told you I am not your mother." And with that and a quick flick of her wrists Falls head hit the floor. Kat also pulled the Spina sun ring of her finger and went to wait for Jack.
---

Rek was still standing over Faust's body. 
"Stop right there!" 
Rek looked behind him and coming towards him was a black man.
"Who are you? A Spina?" Rek narrowed his eyes.

"No no no, actually Faust was the one to kill me."

Rek narrowed his eyes more. "So who are you?"

"I am an undertaker, here to collect that body." Pointing to Faust. 

"I'm afraid I can't allow that. That body is gonna lend us the secrets of the Spina."

Jack sighed "Well Spina I, me nor my boss really want you Sette swine doing that."

Rek picked up his gun and pointed it at Jack.
"Well you can watch us dissect Faust from hell." He unloaded the magazine into Jacks body.

Jack smiled "Been there done that." Jack just walked past Rek and pushed him aside picked up Faust and started to leave.

"Be lucky I am not allowed to kill you, and with me killing isn't half the punishment."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

Jun felt a strange fear upon encountering Jack. There was something strange, something unearthly about him.

On the other hand, Rek felt nothing but unbridled glee.

"How strange..." He said with a wide grin. "That man didn't use any thunder flames to fortify himself, nor did he wear any armor..." Rek's smile became even wider. "Such fascinating things we are encountering Jun. Whatever the Don is planning, it will surely leave me with more secrets to unlock." 

Jun sighed. "Your eagerness will be the death of you."

"That's why you're here, my dear Jun." Rek says. The Sette's helicopter flies overhead, and drops a ladder towards Rek and Jun. The two board the copter, and fly back to Tokyo.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 27, 2009)

With Shin

Shin, Maxi, Trias, Oressa and Gabri were on their way back to the base, while one of Maxima's subordinates was still busy treating Gabri's injuries.
For the first time in years Shin had no idea what to do, he was screwed and the worst thing was that innocent people had gotten into trouble because of him.

He just sat there, in the back of the limo, Maxi next to him who eyed him with great interest.Shin didn't even notice though, he was just clutching his head as he was imagined the problems he, his friends and the family would be having, who was to blame for this and how he could fix this.

One of the main issues for him, and most of his family members, would be things like rent and other fixed expenses like that. He still had money ofcourse, but not anything he could justify having. It wasn't like he could just take a sack full of drug money to the bank and use it to pay his light bill.

For that he required his saving accounts, where all of his "legal" money was kept.

When he finally arrived at the base it didn't take long to notice the damage, the two Vongola and their Forza guests made their way to the more central area of the base.He had no idea where Sora, Gian and the other Varia were. There was so much chaos going on, the battles and the recent monetary troubles, dozens of low ranking subordinates were crowding the two guardians and the two Forza until Shin told them to get lost and let him figure out what to do.

While the Forza subordinate brought Gabri to the medical bay, Shin asked Maxi if he she could wait for him in his office.And as she was about to agree to it a certain redhead arrived.

"Shin!"Gian was injured but still capable of walking, but froze when he spotted a female with long red hair with a shade not unlike his own."It can't be."It had to be that other redheaded girl again, but he had seen her only minutes ago and she wore a completely different outfit at the time.

The figure turned around and with a smile on her face she said."Hey little brother, it's been a while."Then jokingly she added."Come give your big sister a hug."

Gian walked towards her alright but not for a hug, he tried to get a right hook in but Maxima's strength and speed were still far superior and with a single move she disabled him by grabbing his injured shoulder.The pain was unbearable and as she smirked his knees buckled.Only then did she release Gian.

"Seriously, I'm not in the mood for sibling bullshit right now."A tired Shin sighed."Sorry about that, I just needed to remind my brother of his place but I will wait in your office like you asked."With a wink she added."Don't make me wait too long now."

Shin wasn't really in the mood at the moment and just scolded Gian."She wants to ally the Forza and the Vongola and at the moment we can't afford to make them our enemies so keep that temper of your's in check."

In the Spina base

Venus was making her way trough the chaos until she heard a something and saw a pile of rubble move slightly.She opened her snake box, a dozen of small grass snakes shot out, each coated in sky flames."Could you sweeties lighten that rubble first?, Harmonize it with the silk of my clothing."The snakes started to hiss and the heavy bricks were lightened.As the movement under the rubble started to increase she asked her snakes now to start removing the rubble and dig out the person.

With teamwork they did so and when finished she recalled them."Why, if it isn't the Fist of Faust."Venus commented upon seeing a barely conscious Dio.His arm was missing and he has lost a lot of blood, before he had managed to put pressure on the wound.

"Maxi come in."She activated her com device.She was the only one in the family that could call the boss like that, or who was allowed to even use her first name to address her. "Yes, what is it Venus?"Maxi had been sitting in Shin's office.

"I found a possible Thunder guardian for you, Dio Di Verde, he'd wounded but nothing we could patch up back in Italy.........I'm pretty sure I'll be able to convince him to take our offer."

Maxi considered the idea."If your charms won't do the trick we'll always be able to remind our families of past, he's a Di Verde after all."The Di Verde family had ties with the Forza in the past, Dio would not be able to ignore this.....Besides, it didn't look like there was a Spina to return to."Take the jet and bring him back to the Forza castle, I'll contact you again later."

Venus opened her Forza box, a panda shot out and Venus ordered it to sling Dio over it's should and carry him out of the base for her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2009)

Kenzo sat in the half destroyed Vongola Base, holding his head in his hands, "Shit...how could this happen..." he flashed back to a few moments earlier when Kana had gave him a call, "Kenzo...it's the bank. They're-They're," she tried to hold back her tears, "taking back the house and everything with it," she said in a teary voice.

Back at the current time Kenzo smashes his fist into the wall, "How did this happen!" he got to his feet and went looking for Shin through the rubble of their base, "We need to find out who did this, and we need to stop them!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 29, 2009)

*With the Vongola *

"We need to find out who did this, and we need to stop them!"Saito spoke up.

"Yeah, I'm working...On....That...."Shin got distracted by a large pile of rubble that had been moving, as if someone was trapped underneath it and was trying to crawl out of it."Oi, there's someone underneath all that rubble, start digging him out."He ordered a couple of the surviving fodder level Vongola, they immediately got to work and when they were done he met yet another female red head.

"Is this karma or something, god gives me the worst day of my life but makes it with me by giving me two hot redheads?"That wasn't how Karma works but Shin never was a spiritual man, also the god he was talking about had little to do with Karma.

"Let me guess, you're one of the Forza?"He asked Jasmine.

*The Infinity Seeker's meeting*

"I am Adam, but my true name is Anadaueamas." And then his eyes narrowed.

"I have been waiting along time for this, for you, for the inclusion of your 6 paths."

The old man was standing in front of the door, most likely to stop her from escaping.

"I see......"Platina still wasn't sure about all of this but played along, with them knowing so much about her she decided that formalities, such as introducing herself, would be useless and so got on with it."So what is it exactly you want from me and my six paths?"

She was unsure of what this group was or what they did but they spelled trouble. For her and the Vongola, it would be best to play along with them and gather intel on them.They were powerful, that much was obvious yet neither she or the Vongola knew anything about this group. That said something about this group.


----------



## Serp (Jul 29, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *With the Vongola *
> 
> "We need to find out who did this, and we need to stop them!"Saito spoke up.
> 
> ...



Jasmine brushed the dirt out of her hair and clothes. And gave Shin a confused look.
"Forza? No my name is Jasmine Forxa, although Forza does seem familiar." 
Jasmine took out a small keypad out of her pocket and pressed a number, momemts later a man that they assumed all dressed in armour appeared. 

Jasmine turned to look at Shin. "Are you Vongola XI"
Machina if he could would have sighed. "We are here to warn you, about the people that attacked the Spina today. We have much to talk about."

---
With Adam.
"What I want is your cooperation."

Adam placed his hands on his desk and the other into a draw under it and pulled out a pair of folders and threw them at Platina.

On the top it said "Vortice Rings" and the folder beneath said "Sette Bastion"

"We are the IS, for years I have been traveling the world over trying to protect the world from these evil threats of those deadly rings. But as I soon found out one man no matter how powerful could watch 7 rings. So I decided to find like minded people and bring them together to help. Those Vortice rings bring pain and death, and then they move along so naturally they linger to those who cannot die. But those still felt the pain brought on by the rings and thus have joined me."

Adam then pointed at the other folder.
"The Sette Bastion, a powerful group. Normally we rescue the Vortice and place them back in the hands of men, to maintain balance, but we fear if one group got so many rings and had the audacity to try and manipulate their power it could be catastrophic. So I decided it was time to extend my hand and complete the full family all 7, I had asked Mukuro once when he was a boy, but that was 50 years ago before the Vortice became a problem and he declined." 

Platina looked that this guy. "All 7?"

Adam smiled and pulled out another 5 folders. And placed them on the Desk.
"Malvolio, Jacquel, Kasurin, Machina and Jasmine. These are my family, my infinity seekers the best of the best. Not unlike the Arcobaleno these 5 plus myself and yourself are the strongest 7, gaining power through unrivaled experience and natural talent. Each one permits an ability that makes them valuable. Some like Malvolio and Kasurin gained their ability from mastering their flame, bare far apart from me the oldest here. Jacquel and yourself were born with a supernatural power but one that has been around for years. Machina and Jasmine gained their abilities through some means of science. But all in all, we need your power to strength our own and vice versa, so we can protect them all from the combined threat of the Sette with the Vortice. They are about to open Pandora's box and we are the onlookers helping to push hope forward."

Platina looked at Adam. "Ok you've told me about everyone else including myself what about you, where is your folder. A boss wouldn't be so secretive to those he wishes to add to his family."

Adam stood up.
"All my info wouldn't fit into any one folder." 
He unbuttoned his shirt removed his blazer and tie, and took of his trousers. Until he was standing naked in the room.

"This is me, all that I am."
Before Platina could say anything about how ridiculous he looked, she had sworn she didn't blink but Adam was wearing clothes, something archaic and smelled of ancient power. He rose his hands and began to float.

"I am the leader of the infinity seekers, Anadaeuamas a god!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

_Nanimori_

Oressa was running was towards Nanimori jail, despite her injuries. She had heard that her assistants in the town paper had been arrested, and rushed out of the base as soon as she could. 

"Whoever's doing this is going to pay!" She thought.


----------



## Serp (Jul 29, 2009)

While Shin and some of the others were speaking to some of the new comers Sora was on the phone.

"What do you mean, its all gone? What do you mean father is in jail? Jun what is going on? Where is Shoji and Chosaku? Arrested? Mafia?"

Sora put down the phone. "Fuck." Ran walked up to his and placed a hand on his shoulder. Sora was still throughly injured but he put that pain at the back of his mind for now.
"What's wrong?" 
"My family all their money is gone, the whole Manjoume group gone. 2 of my three brothers and my father are arrested and my 3rd brother Jun is on the run. Who would do this, who could do this."

Just then Ran's cell phone rang.
"Hello?"
"Ran! Ran! Its just terrible." 
"What! What happened?" It was her mother who seemed to be on the edge of tears herself. It was then that Ran remembered Rokk was alive be she daren't tell her mum until she knew Rokk was ready for her to know, so she kept quite.
"Its your uncle, I just got a call. He's dead Ran! Murdered. And the police are arresting me under suspicion."
Ran dropped the phone on the floor.

"Alfa..."
Sora looked at her and saw the tears in her eyes, and realized now was not the best time to say anything.

Ran clenched her fists and looked around, the Vongola and their family members were in tatters, everyone was being arrested and their money taken.
"Who could have done this." Thunder flames sparking off her.

"The Sette Bastion!" Machina spoke up.
"They have started their actions, today with the attack on the Spina, the attack on the Vongola was different but may still be connected. Allow me to show you the truth."

Just then one of the none broken computer screen's flared into life and started to play a film, controlled remotely by Machina. The film showed some of the details of the Sette that the IS had gathered, such as information on Rek, Chloe, Jun and others. But the leader of the Sette almost had a blank section, most of the info on him was minimal.

---
With the Nero

They parked their jet in Alfa's back garden, it barely fit in but the girls all still clambered out.

Izumi followed by Saya and Diva and ending with Legretta and about 3 fodder. Legretta made her way to the back door and opened it. She took a deep breath "So it looks like this is my house now, I claim it for the Gilgo Nero Japanese branch." 

Izumi nodded and walked around the house. "It will do for now, but we will need to expand, bigger and badder." 

Legretta jumped upstairs into Alfa's study, lots of books on the many uses of thunder flame and different aspects of physics. She searched his room and found just the phone number she was looking for. 

But first she would investigate Alfa's death. After a quick few phone calls she found out he was indeeded murdered. Thunder flames crackled from her thunder Maré ring. 

"Alfa I will avenge you."

-----------
With the Spina.

Jack and Kat had made their way back to Rokk, Piovere and Vincent. They explained to them the threat of the Sette. The Spina understood. 

The returned to them Faust's body, and they decided to hold a funeral for Faust in Florence but here in Namimori. They mourned the passing of Dio, Johnny and Faust and swore vengeance on the Sette, but for now the remaining Spina would bury their boss and hide in the shadows until the rose blossomed once more.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

_Italy_

The Bovino family main manor was ablaze. Sette's elite soldiers were surrounding it, waiting for their leader to finish the job.

Graham A. Richter stood before the young leader of the Bovino family. He resembled the old thunder guardian of the Vongola back in his youth. 

"This battle is over. Surrender to Sette Bastioni, and join us in an era of peace and wealth." Graham said to the young man.

"No! The Bovinos will not surrender!" The young man yelled. He was holding the Bovino family's prized heirloom, the 10 year bazooka. He aimed the bazooka at himself, and fired. 

Graham sighed. The Bovinos were an honorable family, and he had hoped it didn't have to come to this. His arms glowed the color of sky flames as he began to attack the Bovino leader.

_South America_

Diego Lovelace was in Brasilia, speaking with several representatives of a small corporation that sold shoes. They were negotiating a merger with Tepellin Enterprises, when Diego recieved a call.

"Who is it?" He asked.

"Evita here. The Don wants you back at headquarters." A sultry voice said before ending the call quickly. 

Diego turned to the men he was negotiating with. "I'm sorry, but something has come up at headquarters which requires my presence. We shall continue negotiations shortly." 

_New York_

Evita, Vlad and Zhao were at a restaurant in Chinatown. Zhao was paying, much to his annoyance.

"Do you have any idea why the Helix Don wants all high ranking members assembled?" Vlad asked. Normally Corridoi Harmonia would be the second to know what the Don's orders were, after Corridoi Voce, but right now they had no idea what the Don was planning.

"Don't have a clue. It's probably to celebrate the destruction of the Spina and Vongola all at once." Evita said. There was a slim chance of that happening though. The Don wasn't the kind of man who indulged in such activities.

" Whatever it is, we'd better be ready. After what we did half the criminal world would be gunning for our destruction." Zhao said.

Evita laughed. "You're forgetting, Zhao. We control the other half."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 30, 2009)

With the Vongola

Shin listened to Machina as he informed them about their attackers."The Sette Bastion."Shin repeated, he took a step closer to the screen and pressed his finger against the picture of Rek."I never liked that guy, he's first on my list."

He took a look around, inspecting the state of the base and members."The Sette mean war and so we will give it to them but first we must recover and repair the base."Shin remembered that the Forza boss was waiting for him and so excused himself and headed for his office.


----------



## Serp (Jul 30, 2009)

Piovere sealed the letters and readied them for postage, the Invites for Faust's funeral were on their way, people would now know of the passing of such a man.
*
1 Week later

*The Invites had all been sent out to the Funeral of IIX, all Mafia families that had alliance or was neutral to the Spina had been invited, it was also so if anyone attacked they would have back up.

The destroyed Spina base had been cleared up, and Fausts body looking so peaceful was inside his rose bush coffin. 

Many people had shpwed up, many from his past. The Vongola, Cissinei and even the Gilgo Nero had shown up for this party. 

But who was the most surprising was Rosa Cristallo leader of the Destino and former Mrs Spina, who carried with her in tow a young black haired male.

Piovere made his way over to her, and embraced her.
"Rosa, you came."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 30, 2009)

*~One week ago~*

Rosa yawned and stretched her arms as she woke up. She put her hand to her stomach, wincing. She had a bad stomach ache lately and it still hadn't gone. A few minutes later, the maid knocked and entered quickly with Rosa's breakfast and left. She stared at the breakfast with no appetite and sighed, lying back down. Another knock was heard. "Come in." muttered Rosa. Lancia entered, a solemn look on his face. Rosa sat up suddenly. "Lancia? What is it? Did something happen to Siru--"

Lancia showed her the envelope with the Spina emblem and a flame seal on it and her eyes widened slightly and she stopped in the middle of her sentence. With no comment, he placed it on her bed and walked out, leaning on the wall outside of her bedroom.

Rosa opened the envelope, breathing slowly and read the invitation. She put it back into the envelope and put down, her hands on her face and she thought about what she had read. _The stomach aches...were they prognostic signs?_ She gritted her teeth and thought about Sirus and what it could mean for him. "Sirus..." She stayed like that for about an hour and then took a deep breath, the usual emotionless mask back on her face. Lancia looked at her curiously as she left her bedroom. 

"Boss?"

"Later, Lancia. I have something to do right now."


*~One week later~*

"Rosa, you came."

Piovere, the Spina's Rain guardian embraced her as she stepped out of it briefly.

Rosa smiled politely, her eyes darting around until she saw Faust's coffin. She swallowed, memories coming back to her and shook her head. _He did this to himself._ 

She then looked at Sirus who was behind and and smiled reassuringly at him.


----------



## Serp (Jul 30, 2009)

Piovere looked at Rosa with a forced smile.
"I'm glad you came, I know you and Faust didn't part on good terms." Piovere looking behind Rosa.

"Is that him?" Piovere leaned over and offered his hand to the boy behind Rosa.
"Hello Sirus, I am Piovere Garcia."

Sirus looked up at Piovere. "Hello?"

Piovere looked at Rosa with a look, that said didn't you give him the package and why was he still oblivious.

To Sirus this was a funeral of one of his mothers friends, and got dragged along, he didn't really care much for it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 30, 2009)

"It would be rude not to come", she replied coldly. "After all, he was my..." She stopped. _You don't know anything_, she thought bitterly.

Piovere gave her an odd look after he greeted Sirus and she looked away, biting her lip. She loved her son very much and it was a hard thing to do, as a mother. He hadn't asked very much questions and she was thankful for that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

_Faust's Funeral_

Oressa sat with the rest of the Vongola who had came to pay their respects to Faust. She didn't feel any sorrow for Faust. After all he did try to wipe out the Vongola. Her mind instead was focused on what had transpired a week ago.

_A week ago, in Nanimori jail_

Oressa was face to face with her friends in the town paper. They were the same people she had worked with in Nanimori high's paper. Ironically they were all part of the Vongola, forming the intelligence unit that monitored Nanimori, unlike the others who were completely innocent. 

"Murder!? They accused you of that!?" She said in disbelief. None of them had ever taken a life, and if there were a few things Oressa firmly believed in it was this. 

"Yeah, Chief. Said we caused the death of a couple of Italian nationals." One of them, Yuichi, said. He was the freshman Oressa would often have check her office for explosives. He even shifts through Oressa's bookcase today, purely out of habit.

"And it's not just us. They also arrested Ran's mom. The police say she killed her own brother." Kimagawa, the young woman who worked on the features section of the paper(and the one who wrote an article on Shin Yagami's hair) said.

"I should've realized they'd go this low..."

Oressa clenched her fists, almost to the point of bleeding. She knew it was Sette who did this. They were going to pay.

"Hey, Chief." Kimagawa said. Oressa looked at her friends. Oddly they were all smiling. "Whoever did this, kick their ass." 

_Back at the funeral_

"Don't worry guys, I will." She muttered. "Starting with my asshole of a cousin."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

_Faust's Funeral_

Kenzo dresses in a simple black t-shirt and black jacket very similar to his usual attire. He had no real friendship for Faust and was here most out of respect for the strength that he had seen from his subordinates such as Piovere. He sits with the rest of the Vongola and watches the ceremony.


_Sangue_

He arrives at the funeral alone, he informed the others that they could do as they please but he had interest in coming to this event. He wears a pitch black suit and white dress shirt under it. He slowly strolls into the ceremony and takes a seat, laying back in a very relaxed tone.

He had never met with any of the Spina but had heard of their legacy, however I still didn't think too much of it. A family such as the Peccato Family would never chose something as foolish as bloodline to pass down the lead of them, they went by strength, character, and true leadership qualities. That was why Sangue was the current leader, he was the strongest in the previous leader's eyes.

He looked over at the Vongola and smirked, though he never got to see their guardians in action he was not impressed by the Vaira Squad and didn't expect much from the others. Over the horizon he saw another familiar face, and he simply rolled his eyes.

His younger brother Razzo, he stood at the hill top, adjusting his tie and slowly strolling down to join the others.

"I can't believe I have to go to this damn thing..." he says to himself, "There will be a lot of potentially strong flame users here that I could recruit," he sighed after hearing himself speak. He was far from interested from forming his own family but he knew it was up to him.

He walked down there but did not take a seat. He scanned the surrounding people. He had some knowledge, knowing that the majority of the strong flame users were already part of another family. Finally he found an unfamiliar face and he could sense the powerful Thunder Flame from him.

He walked up to the boy who was around his age. He stood off to the side, not very interested in the events taking place, "Hello, my name is Razzo a member of the One-Eyed Dragons," he focused his single eye on him, "And I have been tasked with the job of forming my own family. I can tell that you have a decent Thunder Flame inside you, so would you be interested in being my Thunder Guardian?" he asks sternly. He thought about what he knew of the Spina, and how Faust Spina's strongest and most loyal guardian was his Thunder Guardian. A stong thunder guardian would be a good start.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 31, 2009)

*A week before*

A tired and annoyed Shin headed for his office, there he found Maxima in his chair."I see you've made yourself comfortable."He found the feet on his desk was a bit too much but with the view he was getting from where he stood he didn't mind it that much."Yes, you have a wonderful office."

"Sorry about the wait, things were a bit chaotic around here today."He sat down in one of the chairs he had for his guests."So......I believe you wanted to talk about forming an alliance?"Shin said."Yes, I wish to establish a good relationship between our families and our first peace offering was in the vorm of Gian, who we allowed to remain your Varia."

Shin didn't really get this until he remembered how arrogant she had been acting before, he wouldn't put it past her that she would have to officially give the thumbs up when one of her exiled members would get a seat in another family."Well, thanks for that."He played along, he couldn't afford to make enemies at the moment, he had more then enough as it was.

"I'll be honest with you Shin."Maxi got up, walked around the desk and rested against it."You see, my interest in forming an alliance is because I want you."

"Excuse me."Well he was flattered but he didn't expect  her to be this direct."As the boss of the Forza famiglia only a special man can be worthy of me, and I have chosen you, the boss of the Vongola famiglia."Maxima moved closer and due to the awkwardness of the situation Shin had no idea what to do in this situation, did he have to? Things were going perfect on their own.He could've sworn that in his mind background music started playing as he anticipated the upcoming kiss.

"Imagine how powerful and gorgeous our kids will be after we get married."And right about now the music stopped playing a Shin wasn't in the mood anymore."Wow there, we have a dealbreaker here."Shin was now struggling to keep Maxi off him, he knew there had to be something wrong and it turned out she was batshit crazy besides just being arrogant."Look, I'm well besides being creeped out, very flattered a woman like you wants to have little Shins but I'm not really looking for commitment."

Shin climbed out of the chair and stepped backwards while trying to escape in a not so offensive manner, as hot as she was that didn't mean she didn't require a certain degree of sanity.

He was eventually cornered, pressed against the wall right next to the door and only exit."I think you fail to realize you have little say in this matter."Maxi said bluntly, she had decided it would happen and so it would."And come on, you can't resist me, did you think it was very subtle how you have been staring at me, in particular certain parts of me."

Well she was right, he was having trouble resisting her advances. It was a close call but the whole baby and marriage thing just outweighed her attractiveness.Though it was an uphill battle, her face came closer to his.
_
Well maybe a kiss wouldn't be that dangerous, I need to get away from her before she trick my into marrying her or worse._Worse being her ending up pregnant._What ever happened to those easy yet sane attractive women.Was it too much to ask for both in a woman._

He eventually gave in, but the passionate kiss didn't last long, eventually he realized he shouldn't let his hormoned get him into this situation he was going to regret and he pushed her off him.

"Stop doing that!"He spoke up, Maxi replied with."You were the one that initiated the kiss."To which Shin replied."Yeah, you're throwing yourself at me, I'm still only a man you know.....Crazy bitch."

Slap

Maxi actually bitchslapped Shin, and Shin was utterly shocked, speechless and simply placed his hand against the red hand imprint on his cheek."No one talks to me like that, not even you."And then as if nothing happened."Let's continue where we left off."She made use of Shin's speechlessness and kissed him again.Due to the bizarreness of the situation he had no idea what to do.

When he regained his composure again and realized he had to do something about her tried pushing her off him again, though it was this time harder then it was before and eventually he his hands were just laying weakly on her shoulders as he gave into her advances again.He would've been a goner if it hadn't been for the fact that someone entered the room.

The door right next to them was opened, the person had knocked but neither of the two had even noticed it. Gian was the one that entered the office, the sight that awaited him was one that would haunt him in his nightmares.His hated sister and his respected boss were making out.....Inches away from where he stood.

The two bosses were still oblivious of this arrival, until a heavy thud was heard right next to them.When Shin wrestled away from his "attacker" he spotted Gian lying on the floor passed out."Wait, get off....You brother passed out right next to....Could you let go!"When Shin was eventually free he took a moment to catch his breath and then checked Gian."Well he's still breathing but I can't imagine how traumatizing that must've been for him......What are you doing."Shin was facing the other way, standing in the direction of Gian, while Maxi was somewhere behind him.

He felt movement and then let out a sigh when he located the source and what it's intent was."Don't do that."When the request was denied he had no choice but to try and escape and eventually Shin exited the room, his belt in the hand of Maxi.

"I need to stay away from that nutcase."Which was going to be hard since they were now officially allies and she had invited herself over to Shin's place to stay for an undetermined period of time.

*At the funeral*

Today Shin dressed in a suit like always, though unlike usual there wasn't the smallest speck of orange found on him.Not even his tie had the bright color, he was fully dressed in a black version of the Vongola suit and next to him was his self-declared fianceé. The entire week she had been trying to set the first step towards one of her main goals. To have a child that would have the impressive Forza and Vongola bloodline.

Her interest in Shin was largely because of that bloodline and the reputation he had build up for himself....Well it didn't hurt he was young and attractive, and the hair of course.She loved the hair.

As she thought about his hair her hand reached out for it."God, I love that hair of your's."She whispered but Shin stopped her hand."Please, not here."Those endless arguments were tiring, he felt as if he was married already but at a funeral this behavior was unacceptable.

And for the first time Maxi just stopped and left Shin alone for the remainder of the funeral.The two remained with the Vongola, paying attention to the Spina.They had lost many important members and both of the bosses were interested in who would step forward to take over the vacant seats within that family.

*With Val*

"God, that hair."An annoyed voice spoke up.She tried to reach for the head that hair was attached to but was slapped away."Nobody touches the hair, Agnes."A younger but equally annoyed voice replied.

"Don't call your mother like that, and she's right, you look like a girl with that long hair of your's."Val's father spoke up."Fine, leave it then, if you want to look like a girl then go ahead."Val's mother added.

"Damn you two oldies are annoying."Val replied, after his comment the two parents ignored their youngest child.Like the rest of his siblings had been doing.Val was dressed in a suit, but the first chance he had he slipped away from his family and took off his tie and jacket. 

He just moved trough the crowd and eventually reaching the Spina's section, he made his way trough the sea of mafiosi and only stopped to bum a cigarette from one of the Italians. He couldn't buy cigarettes himself so he was forced to resort to this.With a lit cigarette he continued."Where are all of the chicks.....A female next to him looked down but he just rolled his eyes as he looked back."Not you, you're old as fuck."The women was at best in her late twenties and had to be restrained by three men.

"Where are the people of my age, everybody around here is like forty or something."When he finally spotted someone of his age he headed over to that boy, but stopped a little away from him as a man approached the boy and Val heard him say this.

"Hello, my name is Razzo a member of the One-Eyed Dragons," he focused his single eye on him, "And I have been tasked with the job of forming my own family. I can tell that you have a decent Thunder Flame inside you, so would you be interested in being my Thunder Guardian?" 

He had no idea what the man was talking about but it sounded interesting and so he just listened while he enjoying his cigarette.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Dante arrived at the funeral when the masses had already set foot there. _ Humph, at least there isn't any fighting going on,  _ Dante thought to himself. He noticed that the funeral was divided into different sections per family, which only made Dante feel even more unwelcome. He didn't know much of the other families, so he decided to move to the Spina side, since there wouldn't be much talking on their side. He moved his way through the many powerful mafia members as he continued on. Dante got many odd looks because of his height and speed, unnatural for boy his age. He really didn't want the attention, but that was all he could ever get with his looks and attitude. Soon enough, he came upon an area free from many people, and decided to take a seat there, hoping no one would notice him. Dante looked down at his father's ring, and fiddled with it many times, remembering his father. _What would you do, Dad? _ he asked, knowing there would be no answer to his open question. He would have to find his own answer now, since he knew he was alone at the moment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2009)

Twitch pulled the BMW up to the adress scribbled onto the note. He stared dumbly at a very empty lot.

"This is the Goldato base? Kinda...empty," he muttered to himself. "Maybe it's underground." He hopped out of the car and into the lot, glancing around. He tapped the glasses he had stolen from Alfa, charging them with Thunder Flame, but it registered nothing. "Or maybe it's just an empty lot." He said to himself, disgusted. "Great. I drive all this way to get to this mafia family, and what happens? They don't exist. What the hell do I do now?" He sat down in the middle of the lot. "They've definately found out about Alfa's murder by now." He said, trying to sort the facts out in his head. "So even if one of his Mafia buddies isn't after me, the police are. Damnit damnit damnit!" He said, clenching his teeth and putting his head in his hands. "I'm not gonna last much longer without protection. But where can I get that...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Twitch hears a motorcycle coming in the distance. It soon arrives over the hill and pulls up in front of Twitch, screeching to a halt. The man pulled off his helemt and looked at the man, "I sense it..." Saito says to himself.

Twitch looks at him curiously, "A thunder user are we?" he asks Twitch, "Well aren't you the lucky one," he can tell that there is something strange about Twitch and he smiles at it, "Now, I'm sure a member of another Mafia wouldn't be standing alone in the street so I'll assume your a loner?"

He kept his Vortice ring and boxes ready, just in case, but he was sure that he wouldn't have much problems with his skill, "And as a Guardian of the Peccato Family I know that we are in need of a Guardian of Gluttony with a strong Thunder Flame," he spins his helmet around in his hand as his eyes become almost colorless with a hint of red in them, just like his Vortice Storm Flame, "Would you be of interest?" he said in a frightening tone.


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> "It would be rude not to come", she replied coldly. "After all, he was my..." She stopped. _You don't know anything_, she thought bitterly.
> 
> Piovere gave her an odd look after he greeted Sirus and she looked away, biting her lip. She loved her son very much and it was a hard thing to do, as a mother. He hadn't asked very much questions and she was thankful for that.



Piovere leaned to the side and spoke quietly to Rosa while another young man walked up to Sirus to talk to him.

"You should have told him, either way at the end of the funeral he will be named as the successor."

----

Sirus looked at the boy that just walked up to him.
Sirus now not so bored at his mother and her friend talking answered the boy. He held his hand out and shook the boys hand.

"I'm Sirus Cristallo, heir to the Destino family, and I need to get my own guardians. But maybe you can join my family." 

Razzo smiled at Sirus.
"That won't do, I asked first."

Sirus playing along.
"Ok who ever becomes a full fledged boss first gets the other as their guardian."

Razzo nodded. "But we still need to fight."

"What for?"

"For fun?"

"Ok ok later."

"Deal. So anyways how do you know Faust?"

"I don't really know him, I think he was a friend of my mothers. But he must have been some second rate mafioso to get killed in his own base."

Razzo looked in awe.
"You don't know anything do you, Faust was one of the most powerful cloud flame users alive, he brought the Spina up from being a mid rate mafia family to the top of the game, he was a great man, look at all these people here to pay their respects."

Sirus shrugged. "When ever the topic of Spina came up in my house, it was swiftly shot down. I dunno I think he and my mum parted on bad terms."
-----

Jasmine, Jacquel and Kasurin were also at the funeral. Dressed in black Machina had returned to Egypt for the time being.

Jasmine saw Shin and that other red haired girl and ran straight to them, while Kasurin mingled with the little kids, (being in her child form.) and Jacquel sat down and waited for the service to start.

---

Azumi and the Gilgo Nero also showed up dressed all in black.
"Why are we here?" Asked Saya
"Alfa's nephew is here as a Spina, and his niece is inivted we can get information."
"Legretta calm down, we are also here to pay respects to the passing of the Spina boss and see the crowning of the new one."
"Yes my queen." Izumi smiled.
----

Behind Shin and Maxi, Ran and Sora were walking in behind, dressed in a black suit and a black dress. Kiya was somewhere with Kenzo.

Before Jasmine could reach Shin, Rokk stepped up to speak to them.

"Vongola X, Madame Forza welcome, I am pleased you agreed to come." 
Rokk looked behind them at Ran and Sora.

"Ran, Honou welcome." Sora cringed that was the name the Spina called him. Sora had never actually met Rokk but he had read about him. As loyal and strong as Dio but as passionate as the Vongola could ever be.

Ran walked up to Rokk and hugged him. "I know its too much already, but Uncle Alfa is dead."

Rokk kissed her forehead. "I know."

"By the way where is Sanae?"

Rokk ushered the Vongola to their seats.
----

Vincent appeared and told everyone 5minutes till the start of the service.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Rosa narrowed her eyes and sighed. "I'll tell him before then." she replied bluntly, trying to form what to say quickly in her head. _Tch...I've left it 'till last..._


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2009)

Piovere looked at her deeply.
"I sent the ring and a letter, on Faust's request did he even get it?"

"You have been Selfish, taking the child was one thing maybe Faust deserved that, be he didn't deserve to die before knowing his son."


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 31, 2009)

Rosa shook her head. "I didn't give it to him." 

She then trembled with slight anger. "I didn't know he was going to die, did I? I thought there was some time left...if I knew that he wouldn't exist anymore, I would've wanted to see him for at least one last time! I'm not so cruel...so cruel enough to never show my son who his father is. I planned to, one day, when he gets older. I didn't expect Faust to...die so early..." she said, clenching her fists. 

"And he was under the influence of that ring..." she whispered. "How could I have shown my son his father, evil and corrupted...did he even have a sense of humanity left? How could I even trust him with my---our son? Why do you think I left him?" Her voice began to shake and took a deep breath settling herself.


----------



## Serp (Jul 31, 2009)

Piovere placed a hand on Rosa's shoulder.
"Faust had plenty humanity left, the fact that he watched over his son from afar but not once approaching without permission, proves he cared. But yes the ring corrupted him, but Faust's drive to be nothing like his father kept him pure, well as pure as he can be."


Piover looked at his watch, "The ceremony is about to start, so you can tell him now or after the reveal." Piovere walked away to talk to other guests.

----

Piovere walked up to the Giglo Nero and saw the Twins, his eyes dropped.

"Pio-pio!" Screamed Diva

"Shit Shit Shit!" 

"Hows our favorite 2nd cousin doing?"  Asked Saya

"Not so good my boss is dead and my family in tatters." 

"Oh too bad." Both Saya and Diva said in unison and walked away.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 1, 2009)

Rosa clenched her fists. _If he was always there...he could've..._ She looked down for a few minutes, determined not to let her emotions take over her.

Rosa turned around. "Sirus!" she called. _I'll tell him right now._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

With Sirus and Razzo-

"Ya know, most successful Mafia Family bosses use Sky Flames, I don't know how your gona' lead with that Thunder Flame of yours," Razzo says.

"We are at a funeral of a man you said was very strong and had a Cloud Flame. He was able to lead with a different flame," Sirus retorts.

"I said most, and he has a long line of powerful Cloud users in his blood. And come on, a powerful Thunder Leader?"

"My mother is the leader of her family and she is a Thunder user."

"Well I haven't heard of your mother now have I? Your family must not be too famed."

"Maybe you just don't know your stuff as well as you think. Besides, I've never heard of your nameless family," Sirus grins.

"Well because my Family hasn't been created yet. As a One-Eyed Dragon it's my duty to create me own family to lead and bring it to the top. Unless of course your my brother, who became the Leader of a Family that doesn't go by the whole blood line thing, the Peccato," he rolled his eyes at the talk of his brother, "Anyway, though I may be the youngest of the Dragons I've been noted to have the most potential as one since the very first many generations go," he added, slightly proud.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 1, 2009)

With Val

Being as bold as ever Val eventually just approached the two people."So what's all this flame stuff you guys are talking about?"He didn't really that this question made it obvious he had been eavesdropping the whole time."Sounds like I walked into this weirdassed manga with Thunder and Cloud flame bizniz."His highly limited attention span made him fire off more question, even before he had gotten an answer to his first.

"So mafia families huh?"The young boy looked around."Makes sense with all these people in expensive suits, I mean that's not that uncommon but usually a crowd like this doesn't dress in suits."An insult was next."I mean, you can put a Guido in an expensive suit but that doesn't make him no Guido anymore, you know?"

When his eyes traveled over to his family he commented."Kinda surprised to see my family here with all of the wiseguys, probably because of that drug addiction my father manages to hide so well."When his eyes met that of his father, he smirked and tapped against his nose meaningfully.The look on his father's face was priceless."That probably wasn't that smart of a move, since he knows people like this it's likely he could get me whacked."finally his attention returned to Razzo and Sirus.

"Sorry about that, I tend to talk too much and that's doesn't really with a lack of a social filter."He then brought the initial subject back up."So what was that flame stuff, some kind of secret mafia drug?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2009)

"And as a Guardian of the Peccato Family I know that we are in need of a Guardian of Gluttony with a strong Thunder Flame," he spins his helmet around in his hand as his eyes become almost colorless with a hint of red in them, just like his Vortice Storm Flame, "Would you be of interest?" he said in a frightening tone.

It's all Twitch can do not to gape, and later shout and jump and scream with joy when he hears this man talk. Here he is, down on his luck, wondering where to turn next, when somebody just randomly walks up and hands him the answer to his prayers. It was the kind of things that only happened in movies. And try as he might, Twitch couldn't keep a large grin off his face. "You sure have a good sense of timing," he says, standing up. "I think it's only fair though, I bring a few enemies to the family along with me." He stuckk out his hand to shake the stranger's, glad that their gaze was seperated by his sunglasses. "But if you're ok with that, then mister, you've got a deal."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

Saito smirked, "Oh, the Peccato are not new to gaining enemies. However we let our strength do the talking for us when it comes with dealing with them," he shook their new guardian's hands, "My name is Saito Kizuki, Guardian of Envy, holder of the Storm Vortice Ring, and well known as the Death Rider."

He pulled back his hand and reached into his pocket. Twitched eyed him carefully, "Good eyes, be suspicious, even of your friends some times...I'm quite well at teaching that lesson," he said with another smirk, referring to his betrayal to the Vongola Family, "However now is not the time to be suspcious," he pulls out the Peccato Thunder Ring and tosses it to Twitch, "For this is what will seal you in as one of us."

_With Sangue_

He gets a call and taps his ear piece, "What..." he grunted, the funeral was more boring than he expected, "It's Envy, I've got good news boss..." Sangue rolled his eyes, "Go ahead Saito, what is it?" he listened and a smile grew on his face, "Very good, I'll look forward to meeting our new and final Guardian after this little party is over," he hung up.

_With Razzo_

He listend to Val babble, "Geez, do you ever shut up..." he says with a sigh, "Someone like you would have no interest in flames," he smirked, "But if your curious the Sky Flame is the strongest of them all, that's all you'll need to know."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 2, 2009)

With Val

"Oi!"Val didn't care much for Razzo's response."Who the hell do you think you are."Val aggressively stepped up to Razzo, which may have been intimidating if it weren't for the fact Val wasn't just an ordinary 14 year old.The situation may have been different if Val had shown to be proficient or even knowledgable about the Dying Will Flame but now there was no way in hell the young boy stood a chance.

"If you want to keep that remaining eye of your's you better change that attitude of yours."


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sirus stepped up between the two of them, and looked at both of them.
"Lets stop all this fighting ey?"
Sirus looks at Val.
"Dying will flames are kinda like a magic fire that we mafia can use, your right it kinda is like a manga."

Val's face looked a bit puzzled as he tried to digest the information.

It was then that Sirus heard his mother call.
He turned to both the guys and gave them a knowing look. "I'll be back soon."

He turned and ran to his mother.
---

Rokk was standing on the podium next to Piovere infront of the coffin.
"Let us begin, everyone take your seats." Everyone started to sit down and listen apart from Sirus who was having a convosation with his mother.

Piovere cleared his throat.
"Welcome all of you, to this evening where we will say farewell to Spina VIII and the other spina that died that day, we lost 4 good people but alas only 1 body could be recovered, I know in his life Faust had done some bad things, but who hear can say they haven't. But now he has passed I can truly see the truth. The ring of Vortice poisoned his soul and lead him down a darker path."

Piovere looked back at Faust's coffin.
"I have know Faust my whole life, he was like a brother to me, for the years before his exile and the years after his return I grew up around him and watched him become the man I would give my life for."

Rokk stepped up.
"Faust brought the Spina to power and out of the despair of his fathers time, but alas Faust dropped them into despair again and with the help of Spina IX I hope to rescue them once more. I met Faust when I was a small boy, I was but 10 years old and was saved by Faustus, Spina VII. Faust was seven years my senior but he was nice and friendly to me treatung me like an equal not a potential weapon like Faustus had, and for that I am eternally grateful." 

And then a hooded woman stepped up to the podium and pulled down her hood. Whispers rustled through the crowd.
"I am Cissinei Charlottine, Faust was the first real man I have ever met, together with him and Dio I went through many trials that lead me to become the woman I am today. But his fall from grace had me flee, I couldn't bare watching such a strong man be corrupted by a ring all for the sake of protecting what he cared for, but going about it the wrong way. His father had only breed him for hate and war, so who are we to judge. I am sorry Fausty."  Cissinei wiped a tear from her eye. 

Vincent was up next.
"When I met Faust, I was a stuck up lord, I had nothing to do but play poker against those who let me win, it built up a temper in me. Faust found me and showed me the way, I became his storm guardian for he gave me purpose and for that I cannot turn my back on him. Faust you really were the royal flush."

Jacquel then took the stand.
"I met Faust on a dark dark day, on that day I saw a body become a man and earn his place among the greats, although now I look back and also saw that was the day the devil inside of him was born and for allowing that to happen I have devoted myself to helping others avoid that path. In this life and the next Faust will always be the person I recognise as the person that put this murderer on the righteous path and out of madness."

Sora stepped up next.
"Faust is one man I will always respect. Even though for his own benefit at the time, when I was alone and betrayed he made me feel welcome and together. He welcomed me into his family and changed me, for better and for worse. He may have fed my anger and pain but he made me warrior a warrior now that can protect the ones he loves. And for that in my heart I will always have been a Spina Sky guardian."

Piovere stood up and spoke.
"Would any one else like to speak? Or shall we move on the closing arc?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 2, 2009)

With Val

"Dying will flames are kinda like a magic fire that we mafia can use, your right it kinda is like a manga."

Val's face looked a bit puzzled as he tried to digest the information.

It was then that Sirus heard his mother call.
He turned to both the guys and gave them a knowing look. "I'll be back soon."

"Magic manga fire used by mafia?"Val repeated."So can others, besides wiseguys, use it?"He asked Razzo."I'm too epic to not have it, I just have to able to use it."Stars appeared in his eyes."The flame of rock, that's mine."He had heard about Thunder and something else so he assumed there would also be different elements, such as Earth/Rock and that one would suit him perfectly.

With the Vongola

Shin refrained from speaking up, he considered it because it would be respectful but decided against it because it didn't feel appropriate. If things had turned out only slightly different Shin would've been the one that killed Faust.It was only a week ago he headed out to kill this man.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 2, 2009)

Rosa sighed and knelt down so she was level with Sirus, placing her hands on his shoulders, looking directly into his eyes. 

"Sirus. I have something to tell you. It's a very big thing...and it's going to change your life. Firstly, I want you to know that I am truly sorry for not telling you earlier and I don't want you to hate me, because you don't understand how I feel and how hard it is for me to tell you this. First I will pay my respect to Faust, and then I'll tell you everything right afterwards." 

She stood up and walked over to the platform. 

"I'd like to say a few things, Piovere."

She turned around and began to speak.

"My name is Rosa Cristallo, the nineteenth boss of the Destino family...Faust was my husband. Of course, there were rumours that I had fled for my own safety as he had changed...but that was not the full story. Faust was a kind man who loved his family, guardians and myself very much. But...his heart was good. It's a shame...that he died so soon..." She quickly went over to Sirus, ignoring all the talk.

Rosa studied his confused expression and then took his hand, slowly walking towards Faust's coffin. "I'm sure you've got a lot of questions for me now. But listen to me, they will all be answered. Let me start by telling you about the Spina."

"The Spina family are famous; every boss had been a Cloud flame user. They are very powerful and influential, much like the Destino. The current leader...had died. We are at his funeral. His name is Faust Spina, and he was the eighth Spina boss."

"Faust...well, he was intelligent...smart...calm...he never gave up at anything. He was a very strong Boss...he was around my age, just a bit older. We both met when I was sixteen years old. I just became the Boss then, I was clueless, childish and wasn't good enough to be one. Not then." she sighed, reminiscing and then shook her head.

"Faust and I got married when I was eighteen years old. It was almost a year later...when Faust gained his Vortice ring. This ring corrupted him...and it was almost like he wasn't Faust anymore. I ran away from him, but not for the safety of myself...but for the safety of the baby I carried."

She stopped walking, and didn't look at Sirus, instead, looked at the sky, ignoring the pain in her throat. It was hard for to explain it, it hurt her too. They were in front of the coffin and she gazed at it. Seeing Faust's peaceful face made a single tear fall out of her eye as she wiped it away quickly. "Here he is; your father. Faust Spina." Her voice was bitter and almost about to break. "He looks like you the most...doesn't he?" she said, her voice faking cheerfulness, attempting to smile reassuringly.

"I couldn't trust him.." she suddenly whispered. "He had changed...and it could've affected...you...I did it for your sake. You belonged to him as well...but I had to protect you from any danger that could've affected you..." She swallowed and looked at him sadly.

Rosa closed her eyes. "He cared about you Sirus. He did love you. Please don't think he didn't. He had some part of himself left...just remember that." She opened her bag.

"Here." she said, handing Sirus a package. "Take this. The letter inside should explain."


----------



## Serp (Aug 2, 2009)

Sirus looked down into his hands at the package, he was still in shock and awe trying to digest what his mother had just told him.

"What, Faust was my father." 
Rosa just nodded.

As she was telling him this Piovere had made his way up to the pedastal once more, while Vincent walked around handing each person a purple candle. 

Piovere turned to the group. "And now for something happy, the announcement of the new Spina Boss Spina IX. Please may you all light your dying will candles." A small rain flame instantly lit the tip of Pioveres candle, Rokk and Vincent followed suit. 

Sirus still confused, opened the package that his mother had given him and out tumbled a ring and a letter.

Piovere finished his talk.
"The new and now current boss of the Spina family is... Sirus Sephirot Spina!" He said as he waved his hand towards Sirus and everyones eyes fell on him. And the ring in his hand jumped to life making a large purple cloud flame errupt from it matching the candles in everyones hand, all most as if it was congratulating him. The candles of the crowd lit by their dying will or by regular fire if they had no dying will. The rows of people shone a multi-coloured rainbow all in honour of Faust and the rise of Sirus. 

Sirus just looked out at every and said "...What?"


*End of the Arc *


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 3, 2009)

_The next day, at the Vongola Base_

After Faust's funeral the Vongola went back to business. Their main objective now was to retake everything the Vongola had lost a week ago. 

They were supposed to meet at headquarters, but when they arrived the place had been forced open. The Vongola went inside cautiously, their weapons ready in case the enemy is hostile. 

As they move deeper into the base they find the unconscious bodies of numerous Vongola guards, the number increasing as they near the Vongola meeting room.

"Trias, go inside an absorb enemy fire with your mist flames." Oressa ordered her boyfriend.

"But Oressa..."

"Now!" She says, bringing her rifle up to the door. 

Trias sighed, and kicked the door open. To his surprise, he wasn't shot.

Inside the Vongola meeting room was Rek, Chloe, Jun and several Sette agents. Rek and Jun were both enjoying a cup of tea, while Chloe was mixing her frapuccino lazily. 

"I dearly hope you don't mind us barging in like this." Rek said before sipping his tea. "A bit surprised you don't have running water here."

"That's because you had the water company take it away, you asshole!" Oressa said, aiming her gun at his cousin. 

Rek laughed. "So true, so true. Anyway, I'm here on urgent business."

"Does it involve you getting your ass kicked?" Shin asked,taking out his DLX box. 

"Careful with the threats now, wouldn't want your dearly beloved to get into worse trouble." Rek threatened gleefully. 

The Vongola cautiously put their weapons down, except for Oressa.

"The Helix Don sent us to tell you that he's offering a pardon." Chloe said.

"Indeed. The Helix Don is not the kind of man to waste talent, and because of this he's offering the Vongola Famiglia the position as head of Sette Bastioni activities in Europe. He needs a strong family with a solid reputation to help us pacify the Gigilio Nero, and to keep a check on Hotel Moscow. " Rek explained. Naturally, the Vongola refused his offer.

"Like hell we'll bow to you people!" Shin threatened. The Vongola all took out their boxes, preparing to unleash them on the Sette agents.

"The Don will also free your families, and restore the wealth and power of the Vongola Famiglia, in exchange of your alliegance."

Rek, Jun and Chloe stood up from their seats. "I've taken the liberty of preparing a plane to take you to New York. There, you can meet with the Helix Don and pledge your loyalty to him. The plane will leave in exactly 12 hours, at Nanimori airport. I do hope you make the right decision." 

"I don't like the fact that it had to come to this, but we have no choice. See you all in New York." Chloe said to Oressa.

The Sette agents left the base, leaving the Vongola to ponder their fate.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 3, 2009)

With the Vongola

"Get your things, make sure you're all at the airport in 12 hours."Shin spoke up and then headed to his office."But...."Gian now spoke up, he didn't trust the Sette but most importantly he didn't get why Shin would go along with them.The bastard of an Don insulted Shin and the Vongola by with this offer of his.

"I needed to see him anyways, at the moment taking the jet he offered would be the easiest way to do so since we have several legal and financial problems."He expected the Sette to have bugged the place and so refrained from outright stating he was just heading to America to kill the Don but most of the Vongola got the message anyways.

Maxi followed him and the Forza boss stated that she would join him on his trip.When the two arrived at his office thy noticed they were expected."My my, I've heard the rumors but it turned out you really are dating La Regina Rossa."The voice was that of Platina, a hologram was projected from a device on Shin's desk.

"Platina, good to see you again."Maxima greeted.

"You two know each other?"Shin asked.

"Could you?"Platina asked Maxi."Already on it."Was the red head's answer.

A loud smack was heard and when Shin picked himself off the ground again he asked."What the fuck was that for?"

"That was for your lack of manners, you didn't even greet me, your mentor."Platina replied, Maxi added."Also refrain from talking like that in a lady's presence, this will be your only warning."

It took Shin only now to realize how similar the two were, he couldn't stand both and both enjoyed physically abusing him.

When things calmed down again, the three caught up with each other."Yeah, I heard about the Sette and their invitation."Platina replied."For that reason I wanted to give you something, it turned out that getting it was harder then I expected so I won't be able to get it to you before you leave Japan but I'll make sure to contact you as soon as I have and then sent it to you in America."

"So what is it?"Shin asked.

"Nevermind that, I'll contact you soon."And with that the hologram deactivated.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2009)

With Kenzo-

He made his way to where his house once was. His sister stands outside with their belongings packed. With their house taken they were stranded, "Don't worry, I'm going to get everything back. We won't have to go back to living the way we used to..." he told his sister.

"It's ok brother...I-I don't mind it," Kana says, not looking him in the eye, "I don't care, you deserve to like better than that!" he pulled out a stack of money from his pocket, "This is all we still have, it'll have to do for you for a while," he hands it to her and starts to walk away, "You'll have to rent a hotel or something while I'm gone."

"Where are you going?" she asks as he starts to leave, "To get the man who did this..." he clenches his fist and heads for the airport, not too far away from his current location.

_With Sangue_

Sangue has left the funeral and has returned to the Peccato base. It isn't much but they have a pretty good security system and plenty of guards. Every guard slightly backs up as Sangue walks through the halls, knowing that he takes care of any screw ups of any kind in a rather violent way.

Saito has already arrived with Twitch, "Well, is this our new Guardian of Gluttony?" Saito nods, "And he really has a powerful Thunder Flame eh?" Saito nods again, "Though he hasn't been tested yet," he says with a cruel grin.

"Oh?" he rips off his suit jacket leaving nothing but his bare chest, "I'd love to do the honors," he cracks his neck, "So what's your name boy?"

He stops him before he can answer, "You know what, if you can't even get a cut on me then I really don't care, and then I'll have to kill you because you won't be strong enough to be a Guardian and you'll have seen our base," Saito chuckles, and Sangue just grins. They both know that it is a no win situation for Twitch, because if he does make Sangue bleed it will only mean death for him if he takes this seriously, however if he can't he dies anyway.

Even though Sangue can just draw blood himself with his ring, he likes this method better, "So lets see how strong those flames really are, potential Guardian."

With Razzo-

He turns to Sirus, "So, your the new boss of the Spina?" he smirks, "That's even better, now I'll have the heir to an actually known Family working under me. Hell you'd be incharge of two families I suppose," he loosens his tie slightly, "So is now a good time for this fight?" he knows that it is most likely not, seeing how Sirus seems to have just discovered this secret but he thinks this'll be a good oppertunity to strike.


----------



## Serp (Aug 4, 2009)

Before he had left, Sora had given Shin a look that basically said he was planning the exact same thing. 

Sora went back to his house, the for sale sign still posted up beside it, it was smaller than the house he lived in as a child but since turning 18, he bought his own giant house in namimori. Normally Sora didn't care much for mis money it came in handy but he wasn't so stuck up as to love it so much. But this time the loss of his families money had shamed him greatly. 

Sora walked into the house, it was empty all the servants gone, Sora walked up to his room. And into his walk in closet, he took off his suit and instead of placing on his normal Varia uniform, he took out a set of clothes he had not worn in years. 

It was his old battle uniform, when he had worked for the Spina. Be put it on and grabbed his boxes that would be all that he needed.

His cell phone rang and he answered it. It was Ran.
"Sora I'll meet you a the base ok. And remember Sora that I do love you."
Sora dipped his head, his mind was full of unpure thoughts of what he would do to the sette.
"Ran once more I ask too much of you, for this trip refrain from loving me, for I shall not be the Sora that you know, for now I am Sora No Honou." And with that the line went dead. 

Sora had no intention of going on that plane,he went out side and opened his Bahumut box and took off, breaking the sound barrier and filling the sky with the large Roar of a Dragon. 

----
Ran looked at the phone and then simply dropped it. 
"That fucking idiot!"
Kiya ran up to Ran, "What did Shin do now?"
"Its not Shin, its Sora."
Kiya hugged Ran tight. "Its ok he'll grow out of whatever it is he has done."
Ran held Kiya tighter. "I hope not its one of the things that made me love him."
"Ok ok, lets pack our things."
"Ok sure but first let me call Rokk."

----
Sirus looked at Razzo.
Sirus face was still full of shock, many people had come up to him congratulating him. But he was just as shocked as ever.

But then Razzo came up to him, Val was shortly behind him. And Sirus once again felt like a kid again and smiled.
"What do you mean working under you, the deal was first to get a real family, and looks like I just passed go and collected Spina."

Razzo laughed.
"Yea sure, but in this world words mean nothing, when it comes down to it a fight is where it matters."

Sirus sighed and picked up his sword bag, inside he had many different types of blade, but he pulled out his wooden Katana, he didn't want to kill this kid now did he.

He pointed the sword at Razzo, "Ok come then." The sword crackled with a sharp thunder flame.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2009)

Even though Sangue can just draw blood himself with his ring, he likes this method better, "So lets see how strong those flames really are, potential Guardian."

Twitch shrugged noncommitedly. He liked the feel of the Peccato Ring on his finger, it felt....better than his Grandfathers, though that still hung around his neck. He did not, however, have a good feeling of this. "Fine." He said simply. He willed Thunder flames into his boots, sending him flyning backwards towards a metal pole. He yanked out two throwing stars and hurled them at Sangue, charging his gloves with thunder flames to repel them away at higher speeds. He was right about the Peccato ring being better, the thunder flames he summoned were paler, more colorless than the flames he smmoned from his Grandfather's ring. He grabbed a throwing knife and threw that at Sangue as well. Twitch was determined to become a guardian.

No matter what.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2009)

_Nanimori Airport_

The Vongola were all gathered at the airport, waiting for Sora to arrive. They had 30 minutes before the plane left. Everyone was there, except for Sora.

"What is taking that nerd so long?" Oressa complained. "If he doesn't arrive soon we'll have to leave without him." 

She could see that Ran was reluctant to leave him behind, but they had no choice. 

Eventually the 30 minutes ended, and they had to board. Ran was the last to get on the plane, still hoping Sora would arrive.

Everyone got into their respective seats, marked with their names written on the chair. Oressa, to her annoyance, had to sit next to Shin, while Trias was at the very back next to the toilet. She also had a nagging feeling that the plane was rigged to explode, but with their dying will flames they prevent the explosion.

When everyone got into their seats the plane's speakers activated. 

"Good evening everyone and welcome to Keith Airlines. I'm the plane's captain, Keith, and we will be leaving *FOR AMERICA* shortly." 

The plane took off quickly, and in moments the Vongola were all discussing amongst themselves, mostly on what torture methods they were going to use on Rek. 

"Oh yeah, and the dude who paid for your tickets said you guys had to listen to my cd about the greatest country in the world! The guy even paid me extra to play i constantly for your entertainment!" Pilot Keith pressed a button inside the plane, causing his cd to play inside. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwsKScjawvo[/YOUTUBE]




The song played over and over again, getting on everyone's nerves except Trias, who was fast asleep. 

10 hours later and the song was still playing. No one could sleep, except for Trias. 

Oressa was on the verge of shooting the speakers when the song stopped.

"This is captain Keith. We are suffering a shortage of fuel, and will be crashing _IN AMERICA_ in a few minutes." 

Enraged, Oressa ripped her seatbelt off and charged into the pilot's cockpit.

"WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE DON'T HAVE FUEL!!!????" She yelled at Keith's face. He was a man in his early 30's, wearing a biker costume and an American flag on his head. 

"I refuse to fuel my plane with non-American fuel!" Keith said. "Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go watch Transformers X!" Keith pressed another button on the control panel, and he was ejected out of the plane. 

Oressa snapped. "THAT BASTARD DIDN'T HAVE TO USE A BOMB! ALL HE NEEDED WAS A RETA-" Her tirade was cut short when the plane crashed into central California.

*HITMAN REBORN SKY AFLAME; SPIRALING HELLFIRE ARC BEGINS! IN AMERICA!*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2009)

_*Sirus vs Razzo*_

He looked at the wooden sword and sighed, "Guess we won't be going all out then?" he tosses off his jacket and tie and then draws a single box He opens it with his ring and a jet pack shoots out and onto his back. 

He begins to float in the air, "So, lets begin," he shoots right at him with his leg extended. He slams it right into his chest and then shoots into the air as he swings his sword. 

"I can change the direction that I fly at will," he hovers high in the air, "And this is only one of my skills," he says with a truthful grin.

_*Sangue vs Twitch*_

The weapons that Twitch chucked at him intrigued Sanuge, well atleast the flame around them. He side steps the shuriken and then gets up close to the knife, letting it pass by his face, just barely getting cut, "Nice flames..." he says as it flings past his face.

"Though you do have strong flames, it will take more than that to be one of my guardians," he rushes forward and delivers a punch right into Twitches gut. He then knees him in the face as he bends over in pain from the punch. 

He delivers a final kick that sends him flying backwards, he uses his boots to prevent crashing into the wall, "Good, don't fuck up my walls by crashing into them," he stretches his arm, "Come on now, show me something truly impressive!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2009)

_Central California_

Oressa and Trias come out of the wreckage surprisingly alive. Most of their equipment was still intact, even her rifle.

"Trias, where are the others?" She asked.

"Didn't see them." He said to her.

Oressa bowed her head. "Even if they didn't survive, we'll have to go on without them. They should know the direction where New York is." 

Trias frowned. He couldn't believe that the others were dead, and even if they weren't there wasn't a trace they did. Still, they had to march on, for the people at home who needed them to prevail. "Yeah, let's go."

_Sette base, Nevada_

"Sir, Air Keith has crashed, just as Bastion Rek had predicted." A woman sitting in front of a control panel said. 

A thin man with purple hair grinned. "Good, good. Send in clean-up teams, just to make sure." He relaxed on a couch chair, holding a cup of coffee. "Looks like that promotion is mine."

There was a pin on the man's suit. It read; *Corridoi Voce,West Coast Operations, Niles Vermont*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

With a massive pile of rubble-

The rubble begins to shake and then the sound of a huge slash cuts through the plane parts. Kenzo then busts out of the rubble, Kiya right behind him, "Anyone here!" he shouts.

"Crap, anyone here?" he looks around through the rubble. He then turns to Kiya, "Well no bodies so I'll assume they're still alive, just not still alive with us," he sheathed his blade and started walking into the distance, "We have work to do," he sayed determined.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

With Sanae-

It'd been a while since his secretary was arrested. Keeko was innocent, Sanae had known that much. Not only was she arrested though, but his account frozen.. his parents accounts frozen. It was getting to be a problem for Sanae. He was lucky to have enough money on him at any time. The whole event had been a tiring one.. He was enjoying the plane ride to america, he'd only been once before. But he doesn't remember much of the trip. He was hoping this would be good for him, maybe his clothing line could drum up business in America.

But, these thoughts were cut short when something happened to the plane. Did it crash? did it explode? he couldn't remember, he blacked out and the next thing he knew, he woke up on a beach with water rushing up his pants. "Urgh..." Sanae shook his head and looked around the beach. Bits of metal scattered around. "I wonder.. where is everyone else..." He stood up and rubbed his head, as he scanned the beach he noticed a blond women somewhere down the beach. "RAN!?" Sanae shouted and ran towards the women.


----------



## Serp (Aug 6, 2009)

With Kenzo
"Hold up Kenzo, yea sure we have something to do, but what exactly."
Kiya was in some pain but not enough to stop her. 

"We should find Shin first I suggest?"
Kiya checked her swords, he first one strapped across her back and her second one in its case hanging from her side.

The two swords masters started to walk.

---
With Sanae and Ran

Ran had crashed along the edge of the beach the salt water splashing up against her. She was hurt, and had a few cuts but otherwise no worse for the wear. 

She could see other parts of the plane scattered across everywhere. She would have used Polaris and scanned the area for the others, but being soaked in water the thunder flames she created would just cause more damage, so she just wandered around until she heard someone call her and she turned back.

"Sanae!" Ran started to move towards Sanae.

"Sanae, are you ok? Do you even know exactly what happened?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

With Sanae and Ran

"Sanae!" Ran started to move towards Sanae."Sanae, are you ok? Do you even know exactly what happened?" Sanae rubbed the back of his head. "Well.. hahaha.. not entirely sure what happened! but i'm fine!" he laughed. "I kinda remember flying, but then i blacked out... and i was here..." he looked around. "Nice place though.. Think we can find a surf board and have some fun for a little bit? I kinda wanna take my mind off a few things!" he laughed, mostly trying to make Ran feel better with a joke.


----------



## Serp (Aug 6, 2009)

Ran looked at him and frowned.
"Surfing is the least of our worries." 
Ran turning and looking around, people seemed to be staring at them from far away. looking at the people just just fell out of plane and seemed to be pretty much ok about it. 
"We need to find Shin and the others." Sensing Sanae's discomfort. "We can surf after that." Ran smiled at him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

"We're going to find these Sette bastards and take every last one of them back," he says bluntly, "And I'm sure Shin'll find a way to get us all back together somehow." He pauses, "Actually, he probably won't, but there's one easy way to do it."

Kenzo points forward, "I don't know much but I know that New York is somewhere that way, and that's where those Sette bastards are, and that's where we're all going to be heading. So lets get there, it's our best chance of getting everyone together.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 7, 2009)

With Shin and Maxi

"God, my head hurts."Shin was seen clutching his head after he picked himself up again.He wasn't sure what happened during the crash but it looked like he managed to survive relatively unharmed.Some cuts and bruises but that was it.

"Hmmmm."There was some rubble not far from him and a pair of legs stuck out from under it."I feel bad for saying this but I hope she didn't survive the crash."Shin recognized the legs, last time he saw them they were attached to his self proclaimed fianc?e.

He dug her out and sadly it turned out she was very much alive, she was pretty much in the same shape Shin was save for the shoulder.He was no medical expert but he suffered the same injury a couple of years ago during a football match and so knew it would hurt like hell but didn't require serious medical attention.

"If only she was always this quiet and sweet."He mused to himself as he lowered himself and shook her softly to awaken her.It took a few second but eventually she groaned and opened her eyes."Where......Ugh my shoulder hurts like a friend."She tried to get up but was having difficulty, Shin stopped quickly though."Don't, your shoulder is dislocated, we need to pop it back in before you try getting up."

They were in a hurry, Shin had to go and check on his guardians and so didn't waste time."Here, bite on this."He took of his tie and gave it to her."Alright, ready?"Though before she could answer Shin performed the procedure. Maxi's screamed loudly but it was smothered by the biting down on the tie. 

"Ain't you a big girl, didn't even cry."Shin joked as he helped her up, she shot him a mean look."I know, I know, I'll pay for that later."Shin let her rest up for a bit while he he searched the vicinity but it was complete chaos there and between all the wreckage and cops it was impossible for him to do a good search.

He could only wait and hope for the best."Alright, we're heading for an pharmacy first, be need basic medical supplies for all these cuts we have, and some aspirin wouldn't hurt either."The two left the scene, they would get a cab to take them to a pharmacy and then next a hotel. The news would reveal if there were any survivors, if the group survived they would head to New York so meeting up with them wouldn't be that hard.

With Val

The battle between Razzo and Sirus was about to start and Val was mesmerized by Razzo's actions.He had never seen such incredible things and seeing him ignite flames from a ring and materializing jetpacks out nowhere only intensified his desire to also master that mafia flame thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2009)

*Twitch vs. Sangue*

Twitch screamed inwardly as Sangue blasted him back. Even with Twitch's little fighting experiance, he knew they were leauges apart. He tapped his sunglasses and the orange of sky flames filled his vision, confirming that. Twitch grimaced. "Something better?" He pulled out several throwing stars. Alfa and him had been working on this recently, it was derived off a famous thunder guardian named Gamma, who Alfa claimed he was related to. Twitch doubted it. "Thunder Tower!" He hurled the stars at Sangue. They missed completely, imbedding themselves in the floor around him, even the wall behind him. Sangue laughed, but not for long. The throwing stars flared up with stored flames, connecting completely before Sangue could clear himself. Electricty fried the air within the throwing stars,shocking and burning Sangue from every possible angle. Twitch sagged. The move had taken a lot out of him. Hopefully it would convince Sangue to leave him alone, but if not....he fingered the small, smiple box he had taken from Alfa's study.

He always had Plan B.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2009)

_Sette Base, Nevada_

"W-what do you mean there were no bodies!?" Niles yelled at one of his assistants who delivered him the bad news.

"That's not the worst of it, sir. There's been sightings of the 3 of the Vongola famiglia guardians all over California. We think they may have survived." 

Niles groaned. "Great, just great. I want all Sette agents in California to be on full alert. If they see anyone even resembling the Vongola guardians they are to aprehend them at once. Have Jules prepare her Riptide Squad, in case the Vongola put up a fight they'll finish them off."

_San Diego, California_

A small boat was sailing off the coast. There was a young woman with red hair sitting at the edge, dangling a piece of meat over the water. A shark came out of the seas, and ate the piece of meat. The woman smiled.

"Boss! Boss!" A man in a diver's suit came out from within the boat. "Orders from Nevada! The Vongola are here!" 

The woman smiled. She had something to feed the sharks later.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2009)

_*Sangue vs Twitch*_

Sangue grinned, shocked and burnt. Vance and Saito looked at the boy's hand, seeing he was ready to pull something out of his sleeve. They looked at Sangue and could tell that he knew it was there.

 He walked forward and raised his arm out in front of him, he then lifted his other hand up, the one holding his Peccato Ring. He made a huge gash in his arm with the spike that extended out of the top of his ring.

Twitch looked at the display, confused. The next thing he knew the blood that was gushing out of Sangue's arm had hardened, his sky flames around them, and fired straight at Twitch. A giant wall of blood spikes were less than inches from Twitches' face. Without the time to react he was pinned down.

"You pass," he says, the wall turning back into blood and splashing against the floor, "But you'll need more training. Your endurance is pitiful," he walks away, his arm still dripping blood, "But that last move was impressive, and I'm interested to see what will come out of that box when the time comes Guardian of Gluttony," he says with a grin.


----------



## Serp (Aug 12, 2009)

Sirus vs Razzo

Sirus was thrown back but quickly regained his balance. He charged his sword with a nice thunder current and started to slash at the airbone Razzo. But alas the sword could not strike.

"Flying is cheating!" 

Sirus looked around for something to help him, for some reason he felt extremely competive today.
"Hey you!" He shouted towards Val.

Val looked back at him. "Me?"

"Yes you!" Sirus said as he ran towards Val and jumped up placing his foot on Vals shoulder using it as a step up until her was high enough to perform a downward slash towards Razzo.

The thunder charged wooden as about to crash Razzo on his shoulder...

----
Kiya and Kenzo

"Yes getting everyone together will be best but where do we start. Are you sure you know new york is that way."

Kenzo nodded and the two started to make their way, but a little way away someone was busy staring at the two.

----
Ran and Sanae

"So we go to new york, its the only way we will find everyone if we go to one place we were all meant to meet in the first place."

As they said that some guy walked up to them with sandy blond hair and blue swimming shorts holding a surf board.

"You dude's alright? That was a majorly huge fall you went through!"

Ran looked at the man and was remembering the english she had learnt.
"Yea were cool, we were on our way to... erm... New york! But our plane had to make an unexpected landing."

The guy nodded his head.
"Cool beans, you guys are japanese I guess, from the accent." 

"Yup, well I'm slightly mixed."

"So why were you guys going to NYC?"

"Some business."

"Nah its alright, you don't need to tell me."

Sanae turned to Ran.
"Ran somethings not right."

Someone was also staring at them and was ready to make their move.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2009)

With Shin and Maxi

After a long day of traveling the two arrived in the great city of Las Vegas.It was getting dark and after a long day of Dying Will Flame powered flight, which was made harder trough the rotation of the earth which went exactly the opposite way , they were exhausted and decided to take the night off.

After securing a room, Maxi managed to persuade Shin into heading down to the casino.He wasn't a gambling man, but it turned out he was a fantastic poker player.His Vongola instinct helped him out and within in no time he made a great deal of money.

While he and the family were in troubling times this night made him forgot about them, if only for that night, and for once he was actually enjoying himself with Maxi around.

The headed to an restaurant next and rightaway Maxi asked."Your finest champagne please."

"Uhm, none for me thanks, just give me a coke or something."Shin spoke up, he had never drank as much as a sip of alcohol and had no intentioned to start tonight."Ah come on, your success calls for champagne."

"But I don't drink, I've never...."Maxi interrupted him."I'm not saying you should start drinking everyday, but a bottle of champagne occasionally for celebrative purposes can't hurt."

"Ah fine."Shin eventually gave in and quickly after that his memory of that night became blurry.The first bottle didn't quite make him drunk, but he was well on his way and things got hazy right after opening the second bottle.

The next day.

With the mother of all headaches Shin woke up, having no idea where he was or what he was doing there.It took him a couple of minutes to remember having gone to Cali, then Vegas and how he had won a lot of money and how he had some champagne to celebrate it.

"That had to have been the stupidest thing I ever did."Shin groaned as he raised himself up and rested again the board with his back.

"Goodmorning hubby."Maxi stepped out of the bathroom, Shin only now realized the shower had been running.

"Oh god no."Shin facepalmed.He was still hoping it hadn't happened but one look under the sheaths confirmed it.If he had just been naked there could've been the smallest of chances that he had just taken all of his clothes off and then passed out in the bed but seeing that the underwear he was wearing didn't belong to him made it kinda obvious something happened between the two.

Well and he doubted that something had been limited to underwear swapping between him and Maxi.

Shin was groaning even harder now, though no longer because of the headache but when he suddenly registered what she said before he became silent and froze with his eyes wide open.

For a moment he was completely still and then slowly his eyes traveled over to his hand.On his ring finger was a ring, but not the Vongola Ring he wore there usually, Maxi's Forza Storm ring was in it's place.

Aware that he was in Vegas this could only mean one thing but he couldn't help but hope he was wrong."Don't tell me...."Foolishly he hoped that it wasn't the case but that damn grin on Maxi's face together with here flashing Shin's Vongola Ring confirmed."Yeah, we got married."

"It wasn't the big fancy wedding I had in mind but in this time of war such a thing wasn't feasible, and besides we could always have one those weddings when we renew our vows.......Could you stop that."Shin unsuccessfully had been trying to hang himself with his tie and only stopped after Maxi slapped him several times in the face.

"Anyways, I said you would be mine and look, you are."She gave him a kiss and switched their rings back again."First we need to buy ourselves a nice pair of wedding rings and then we should get back on the road again."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2009)

_Somewhere in Arizona_

A large group of police cars raced through the highway, chasing after an old Bentley. Inside the car, two people are yelling at each other as the car is put into even higher speeds.

"ORESSA SLOW DOWN!!!!" Trias yelled.

"WE HAVE THE COPS ON OUR TAILS, TRIAS!! I DO NOT WANT TO GET ARRESTED TILL I RING MY COUSIN'S NECK! " She yelled back. 

_Las Vegas_

"T-they're here?" Niles asked his assistant. He had just recieved news that a member of the Vongola was in Vegas. "Take as many assasins as you can, promotion, here I come!" Niles shouted. 

Outside the Sette Base every available assasin in the West Coast lined up in front of SWAT cars. The plan was standard Sette; Kill an employee of the hotel target is, have members of Corridoi Ombra disguise as the killers, then have the actual assasins go in under the guise of the police to do the real killing. 

"Gentlemen, let's go show these Italians how we do things here!" The leader of the assasins said before they headed out for the hotel Shin was.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 14, 2009)

With Shin and Maxi

Shin had been considering suicide most of the morning, lying around in his hotel room while battling depression.Maxi had gone out to buy the rings herself, she would've picked them both out anyway and this way at least she wouldn't have to deal with the depressed Shin.
After she got back and had presented the wedding rings she ordered breakfast from roomservice and she was waiting on the breakfast to arrive.

Shin wasn't hungry and was still lying on the bed.

"You know I'd almost think you're unhappy with out marriage."Maxi commented, she wasn't being sarcastic or anything.She was honestly arrogant to the point she couldn't even consider the possibility of Shin being displeased with getting married to her.

"Roomservice sure is taking their time."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

Sirus vs Razzo

The sword smacks right into Razzo's shoulder, "Ghah!" the thunder flames pulse through his body.

He quickly grabs hold of the weapon, taking the full brunt of the flames. He then slams both his feet into Sirus and activates his jet pack. 

They go flying backwards until Razzo delivers a kick to Sirus' chest and forces him to release his grip of his weapon.

Razzo shakes his head as Sirus lands on the ground, "Well, not bad, but seems I have the edge now. He spins the wooden sword around in his hand and then charges straight down for the new Spina Boss.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 17, 2009)

With Val

"Dude....What the hell!?"Val exclaimed, the fact he was used as a stepping stone did not amuse him.Though his mood quickly improved again when the battle continued.As the boy's excitement grew, from watching the amazing battle, his Dying Will bubbled to the surface.

It was still raw and uncontrollable but it was definately present, his eyes started to glow bright yellow while his hair started to slowly but visibly grow.Later he would learn that the Sun's Activation combined with his lack of control over his Dying Will would keep making his hair grow out at an incredible rate.


----------



## Serp (Aug 20, 2009)

Somewhere in Afghanistan.

The hooded man walked through the loud and bustling bazaar, he spoke Farsi to people and was quick to cover his face. He was not white but he was neither native nor black. He made his way to a certain stall.

"Hello my friend what can I get for you?" The mousy looking man asked.

The hooded man lowered his hood. 
"I am looking for some antiquities, but first water." Said Sora.

The merchants eyes widened.
"Ah Honou, on buisness for Mr Spina again?"

"No not today."

"Ah yes, follow me." 

The man lead Sora into his back room.
"What can I get for you?"

Sora showed him two pictures of elegant looking bracer/gauntlet looking items.
"I am looking for these, rumours say they have been on the middle eastern black market."

Salim looked at the items and nodded. "Ive heard a bit about them, they won't be cheap one pair belonged to one of our holy kings and the other his greatest rival, they are very symbolic for our people."

"You know I'm good for it."

"Yes yes, give me 1 week."

"You have 3 days."

----
With Ran and Sanae

The people who had been watching them had gone, and the surfers had offered the two a lift and if possible a place to stay so they were busy driving down the road.

The head surfer had started to hit of Ran after she said that Sanae was not her boyfriend, but she didn't say that Sora was. Things were going good until the van hit something in the middle of the road and went flying in the air. In an instant Ran jumped out and activated Polaris raising her magnetic field she caught the van in midair.

She looked behind her and there was about 12 men in suits.
"Ms Ran, Mr Sanae, would you come with us?"

Sanae had jumped out the of the Van as well. And was looking at the men.
"I really hate you guys."

Ran was about to lower the Van, but she was not fast enough to be able to lower them slowly and stop the rain of bullets coming towards them.

"Sanae!" She shouted and motioned to her belt, Sanae quickly kicked one of Ran's boxes up in the air, she forced her fist out and opened it as it floated down.

A roar filled the road, the bullets stopped midair and all the cars in the area stopped, unable to pass through the magnetic barrier created by the tigers roar.

Ran looked at her tiger. "Good boy!" she changed her focus as the magetic roar feild was holding the van up and she turned to the Sette agents and then to Sanae.

"You ready?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2009)

With Sanae And Ran-

"Ready?" Ran asked him. "Not quite." Sanae removed a box from his belt, ignited his ring and awakened his sloth, the creature had one arm wrapped around Sanae's neck, it's legs wrapped around his waist and his left arm picking it's nose. "....." Everyone seemed to stand in silence for a moment. "Sloth... You need to stop doing this... you embarrass me every time i bring you out." He points at Ran's tiger. "You see that? Be more like that." the sloth slowly turned his head to Sanae, pulled his claws from his nose and smiled.

"That's better." As Sanae turned his head the sloth began to scratch his rear. "STOP IT!" Sanae turns to him. "If you're gonna scratch something scratch them!" he points to the men with guns. The sloth just slowly bobs his head and crawls down from Sanae's back. "Ok.. i think i'm read this time." Sanae takes up a defensive stance. "do you want the six on the right, or the six on the left?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 26, 2009)

New York

Shin and Maxi assumed they were among the first to arrive, finding another in this gigantic would prove difficult so they chose to head for the famous times square.If you would try to meet up with someone your first guess would be try Times Square and it turned out succesfull as Gabri and Gian had thought of this as well.

They quickly run into each other.

"What?!?!?!"Gabri shouted after hearing the news."You two got married?"At this point a loud thud could be heard as Gian passed out from hearing the horrifying news.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 26, 2009)

New York-

Kenzo and Kiya walk out of a cab and spot the others. Kenzo tosses the driver some money and regroup with the others. Shin looks at Kenzo, "How did you get any money?" Kenzo holds his head, "Don't ask..."

 "Well that was pretty crazy..." Kiya says referring to the trip, "I can't believe we-" Kenzo covers Kiya's mouth, "Do-Don't talk about it..." Kiya nods, "Well, where are the others?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 26, 2009)

_New York_

Oressa and Trias had finally arrived. It took them a while, but they were there.

"Trias, remind me NEVER to go to North Dakota ever again." She tells her boyfriend. Both of them had large eyebags, having lacked sleep for a long while.

"As long as you never tell anyone about 'that'" He said to her. 

_Times Square_

"They're here." A man said through his phone, watching Shin and the others. "I'll have Centhuit greet them tonight."


----------



## Serp (Aug 26, 2009)

A zoom sounding noise filled the air.
Ran and Sanae dropped out the sky and landed on the ground. They looked worse for the wear but still good.

"We finally made it, looks like you guys are ok." Ran said turning to the rest.

"Ok what now?" Sanae asked as he started to dust himself off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 27, 2009)

By now the group was complete again, Shin looked his guardians over."Good seeing you all, I'm glad you all made it."He then added."Next would be taking the fight to the Don's place but you guys don't look so fresh."

Most of them looked like they could use a couple of days off but did they really have the time to sit back and get some rest?


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 27, 2009)

"We need to find a way inside Tepellin Tower first. I doubt the Don would let us in easily." Oressa said to everyone. "A frontal assault would be suicidal, based from what Trias and I have been through when we went to a couple of Sette Bases in Texas." Both Trias and Oressa traveled the entire country with both the cops and the Sette chasing behind them, and they often encountered a lot of Sette bases. 

In the distance, a young ponytailed man in a trench coat carrying a paper bag filled with pastries pauses in the middle of the crowd and looks at the Vongola. "My, my, it seems they've arrived. I wonder who they'll be sending?"


----------



## Serp (Aug 27, 2009)

As the Vongola discuss what to do next, the sky darkens from its once clear skies. A mist covers the area, not a mist flame but a real mist, and then a man steps out and greets them.

"Welcome Vongola."
The Vongola raise their weapons.
"Who are you."
"I am Adam, I believe we have some common acquaintances, Jasmine, Machina and even Platina, Vongola XI."

The Vongola lower their weapons but stay on guard. The Sette men are watching from a distance.

"I believe we should go somewhere more private to talk." The mist around them began to thicken like a cloud and then the group seemed to be standing on a floating cloud as it went higher and higher into the air.

"Now we can talk. I see you will enter the battle with the Sette. They are powerful and their evil and lust for power only strengthens their power from their Vortices. I must warn you they are powerful and should not be underestimated. You will need the full force of the Vongola and more to overcome them."

"Ok I get that your Adam, but what are you? This isn't dying will flames your using." Asked Shin.

"I am the God Anadauemus, I control the weather in my domain of heaven, within me is the demon god that is linked to the Sky Vortice."

"What your a God? If your a God why can't you just defeat the Sette yourself."

"Firstly I must interfere personally with the Vortice very litte at the chance of awakening the other 6 gods, and if I were to face off against Genome the Vortice and my soul may have an unexpected reaction. But I can give you my dying will as a weapon."

Adam placed his hand in his pocket and pulled out a golden box and the wind carried it towards Shin. 

"The Chimera box, it is a box that holds my sky flame it will suck anything you choose into it and spit it out as a fusion, it is very powerful." 

Shin looked at the box with a hint of confusion. As did the other Vongola.

Adam looks up as he hears a Roar in the air, a hooded figure jets past the cloud not noticing his friends inside it.

"You better catch up with your friends, but first." He pulled out a yellow box and opened it without even using a flame, he concentrated the rays of the sun into the hole and it opened. Out came a bright yellow flame, healing everyone and even their clothes (the non-synthetic ones anyways.)

"I will be off now, but before I go, any questions?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 31, 2009)

With Vongola

Adam asked if there were anymore questions but Shin felt the need to hurry, the Sette problem had to be taken care off as soon as possible."Maybe some other time, first we've got something to take care off."With a smile Adam stepped back in the mist and the sky brightened just as sudden as the sky darkened a few moments earlier.

"Let's head out to the Sette base."Shin said as they headed for the Tepellin tower.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2009)

Oressa looked solemn. Something Adam said reminded her of an encounter she and Trias had while they traveled towards New York.

_Arizona, 4 days ago_

Oressa and Trias were inside a sprawling complex, dressed as the masked agents of Sette's Corridoi Ombra. They were chased by Sette agents towards the base, and were forced to hide within it to escape capture. Right now they were in the 4th floor, deep underneath the desert.

"This place is huge." Trias said.

"Heavily-booby trapped as well." Oressa said.

Trias sighed. "Oressa for the last time the guy at the cafeteria just wanted to refill your coffee. There wasn't any poison in it." 

The two went deeper and deeper into the base, until finally they reached the 13th floor at the bottom. The entrance to the 13th floor was a glass door, and from outside they could see that the last floor of the base resembled the den of a rich noble, in contrast to the cyberpunk feel of the rest of the base.

"Should we go in?" Trias asked.

"YES! An underground base in the middle of the Arizona desert would make a great story for the paper!" Oressa said. 

Trias sighed again. Predictable that Oressa would still think of the Nanimori Inquirer even if half its employees are behind bars.

Oressa opened the door and stepped inside. Trias looked at the lift behind them for a brief moment and followed her. 

The place looked exactly as it did from behind the glass door. The floor was furnished with persian carpeting. There was a victorian-era table and chair at the middle, as well as a very expensive looking tea set. The symbol for Corridoi Sagazzia, Sette's research division, was displayed proudly on the right wall. 

"This must be the leader of this place's chamber..." Trias said.

"Indeed it is, my good man." 

Trias and Oressa looked behind them, the former pointing a gun. Rek and Jun were standing there, Oressa's cousin looking smug as ever.

"How do you like my Arizona laboratory? Quite impressive, don't you think, cousin?" 

Before Oressa could speak Rek took out a remote and pressed a button. 

"Well, since you're here anyway may I as well show you my little project."

At the very end of the room 5 human-sized capsules rose from the floor. 

Trias and Oressa looked at what was inside, both of them couldn't believe what they were seeing.


----------



## Serp (Sep 2, 2009)

The Vongola made their way to Tepplin tower, they knew that the Sette would be waiting for them. But hopefully their power together would be enough. 

Ran looked up at Tepplin tower. "Shin you have any idea how we are gonna get in? Or even get past the first wave of guards, I guess we could fly upto the top."

Kenzo and Kiya pulled out their blades, "Or we could just cut them up, I have been waiting to show this new technique I picked up over here." Kenzo nodded at that idea.

Sanae, Gabri and Oressa as well as the vongola associates where ready to battle. 

Shin who had now become a strong mafia boss, was thinking about how could do this while maintaining the safety of his family.

"Let us think this through." 

As Shin said that the loud roaring sound of a large burner, they looked up and saw what some might assume was a shooting star or comet, but it was closer and moving more fluid. It flew past the Vongola and straight towards Tepplin tower. It started to fly around the outside of the building, around and around covering the lower levels of the building in a bright orange flame.

Dozens of fodders came bursting through the flame wall and into the street. It was then the comet stopped circling. It was a hooded figure, the fodder started shoot dying will flame coated bullets at the hooded figure. The hooded figure began to fly through them all twisting and turning avoid all the bullets, he then took a deep breath and held it in for a while, before opening his mouth and breathing out a wave of fire that caught all the fodder they rolled along the floor in pain as the sky flames burnt them up.

The hooded figure lowered his hood. "Shin!" His voice booming through streets. "Go Now!" Sora fell to the floor he had used up alot of dying will flame and was now beat.

Shin and the Vongola heard the call and charged. Talaria, Polaris and Mercury took off, the rest of the Vongola charged towards tepplin tower, they entered through the main entrance. Sanae had his bandages prepped, Oressa's rifle, Kiya and Kenzo flame coated swords, everyone was battle ready. 

"Ok now what?" after they had stormed through the burnt lower level.

"We split up!" 

"Ok!" A colourful splatter of all the different colours of dying will flame took off in each different direction, towards the Sette and maybe the hardest battle of their life.


----------



## Serp (Nov 8, 2009)

A little while later.

The Vongola had scattered and now were engulfed in fighting with ever powerful Sette Bastion. 

Each Vongola member was matched against a Bastion. 
---------
* Kiya Vs Evita*

The scorpion lady was lashing her whip around trying to hit the young blonde female.

Kiya was fast, skating out of the way of many of the strikes, but the poison on the top was flicking about at a speed that rivalled Kiya.

Kiya was hit several times with the poison and she could feel it start to melt through her skin, but she held it back by negating it with rain flames.

"Kiya Asasame, or shall I say Kiya del Millie Spada. We Sette have lots of info on you, we know about how you all use your flames, manipulating rain flames to create ice is genius, but we never did figure out why you go by the name the million swords."


"Like I would ever tell you!" Kiya charges towards Evita, the whip blocking the first of the two swords while the second one struck home and Evita jumped back looking at the swelling red mark on her stomach.

"Looks like you got me." Evita smiled, she was still smiling. "We are the Bastions further and far between in rarity than any human on the planet. Your futile sword strikes are like the gentle sting of a baby scorpion to a body made of iron."

"Well you just sound big headed to me, everything that can succeed can also be defeated."

"You little girl are still years too early!" Evita raises her box weapon and opens it there is a large flash of red storm flames and a large scorpion stands before Evita its tail poised at Kiya. 

The scorpion shoots a jet of poison at Kiya, as she dodges that her face makes contact with Evita's whip. Kiya takes the hit full on and rolls out the way, raising her finger which is bent at a very weird angle. Her rain flame bellows out of her ring and she slams it into her DLX box.

The box opens and out comes Kiya's albino peacock, Regie. "Pavone Del Pioggia!" Regie beamed brightly. "Regie, freeze the ground." The Peacock opens his mouth and shoots out a ray of rain flames freezing the ground as soon as they make contact. 

This made the ground harder for Evita and her box weapon to walk. Kiya using Mercury had no problem moving on the icy floor, went in for the kill when she saw Regie fall to the ground. A second Scorpion rose up from behind the fallen Peacock.

"REGIE!"

Evita laughed. "My box  Garras del escorpión, are twins!"

Kiya rose up angered on her face and she placed back her two swords into their holders.

"Giving up my dear?" Noticing Kiya placing her swords back.

"NO! Your about to see why I am called Kiya del Millie Spada!"

"Regie!" The Peacock opened his eyes "Let them fly!" The Peacock opened his tail feathers and in a tornado of rain flames they started to fly around behind Kiya.

Kiya grabbed a bundle from the sky and held them in her hands. 3 In her left and 4 in her right. And then they started to frost over, freezing until they were as hard as steel.

"My peacocks true name in Pavone Pioggia del Millie Spada! And these are our thousand swords."

Kiya started to charge again, Regie was still hurt so he stayed back. Kiya started to fight the two scorpions and Evita. She was skating around and  blocking the scorpion strikes and  parrying the attacks from the whip. Each time the poison hit the feather and it started to melt, Kiya grabbed another one froze it up and continued to fight. She was starting to tire and that was bad. 

Evita was barely moving but each more she made was precise.

"Those feathers can do nothing to save you."

Kiya coughed up some blood and nodded.
"Guess I will have to release the big guns." 

Evita cocked an eye. "You have something more? Or research shows you have nothing more than that bird and your two swords."

"Well your research was wrong, this was top secret and we weren't allowed to speak of it or even use it unless in dire situations."

Kiya pulled out a box that was blue, shining brightly despite the lack of light. The Vongola Crest embossed onto the top of it.

"The the the, Vongola Box! I thought they were destroyed."

"The Originals were, but these ones are new, just for us VONGOLA THE ELEVENTH!" 

Kiya places the rain flame from her ring into the box, the sound of gears start to roll around and rain flames start to seep from the edges of the box, and then it finally opened. There was a large flash of blue, the whole area hit by the rain flames, started to cool down until the ground and landscape was nothing but ice and snow, and then a bone chilling roar filled the area as Kiya's Vongola Box Weapon padded onto the battlefield.

"Orso Polare del Ghiachio!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Ran vs Speigel 

Ran was fighting the Sette illusionist Speigel. Using Polaris she was jumping around and blitzing around the place. But the illusions kept forcing Ran back, some harmed her as they caught her of guard.


"Arg!" Ran said as the latest of the illusions sent her slamming to the ground. The fact was Speigel himself was not to be seen, only his illusions were visible. Ran was not well versed in the art of defeating illusions. 

But one thing Ran had on her side, was if she could move faster and react faster than illusions it didn't matter if they were real or not, she could just out manveur them.

She was having to get gradually faster and faster. 

Unlike the other battles Ran had to do her best right away. 

"IMP!" Ran was were one second and then she flickered and was everywhere at once, attacking the whole battlefield in near enough the same clump of seconds. 

IMP, Aka Instant message Polaris was one of Rans top skills, it didn't do much damage in the individual strikes but the way it worked allowed for nearly 100% hit ratio but it took alot of dying will. 

Ran made contact with Speigels real body and he went flying, but before he hit the wall the illusion engulfed him and he was gone again.

Ran slammed her hand against the floor, at least she had hit him. She pulled out two green boxes, one her DLX box and the other was green with the Vongola emblem embossed on the side.

She opened her DLX box first. A blast of thunder flames, and a roar that rumbled around the ground and Rans electric white tiger stood there all in its magestic glory.


The air began to ripple with all the high intensity of the thunder flames, she had heard of a time when Vongola X was stuck in an illusion and broke out of it with sheer force, she attempted that now.

On the back of her tiger they shared their dying will, The speed of Polaris working in union with the strength of the tiger as well. 

Speigel never spoke and it was unnerving to Ran to fight such a quiet enemy. 

All of sudden from all the walls came bullets, streaming at them. Some were illusions Ran could tell that, but some were also real and the knowledge of that made the illusionary bullets just as dangerous as they now feared for them. She could easily repel them magnetically but that required too much energy at the moment.

"SHIT!" Ran says as she sees them coming towards her.
She raises her vongola box and opens it, the familiar green light appears but nothing seemed to come out of the box. Just as low buzzing sound. 

As they then noticed the bullets, those of which were real where now no the floor.

Ran smiled. "This is my Vongola box weapon..."

And then if you focused really hard and time slowed down ever so slightly you could see a blurr jumping off the electrical waves in the air moving at speeds faster than the eye can see, the faint vision of some creature with dreadlocks and a rasta's hat could be seen if you concentrated. 

"...Leppre del Fulmine!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

Kenzo vs Vlad

Vlad was fearsome, and had a deadly stare. He reminded Kenzo of Piovere, but where Piovere had compassion, Vlad had only hate. 

Kenzo raised his sword and coated it in storm flames before charging at Vlad. Vlad quickly evaded Kenzo's strikes.

"You are a good swordsman I can tell, but you have no order or method. Without that you are nothing more than a child with a sharp bit of metal."

Kenzo turned to face Vlad once more. "That is where you are wrong, if you decide to fight only with figures and statistics you become bound by them, I fight with my heart and with my dying will!" The Storm flames on the sword flared up and started to glow brighter.

Kenzo started to slash and hack at Vlad who twisted and turned out of the way of each slash. 

"Very well Kenzo Hanabishi, I well meet your challenge head on. You will fight The Bloodly Sword Emperor Vlad Tepes on our prefered battlefield."

Vlad opened his box and out came a beautiful looking sword.
"This is the Liberation, allow him to liberate your soul and your dying will." And then in a flicker Vlad was upon Kenzo. Kenzo raised his sword to parry. 

What was strange was the Vlad was not coating his sword in flames, and what he noticed when his sword connected with Vlads was that the storm flames on his sword was sucked into Vlads blade, greatly reducing the damaging power of his sword.

"What was that?"

"My sword can absorb the dying will flame into its body, you could say it absorbs life."

"Why would you use such a weapon!"

But instead of answering Vlad was dominating Kenzo with the sword, due to the ability if the blade both fighters were fighting with their bare skills and nothing more.

"It has been fun playing with you but now I must finish this!"

Vlad jumped up and struck down with movements that Kenzo couldn't follow clearly. Kenzo in the heat of the moment rose his sword to defend and at that exact moment was the time when he managed to to save his own life and deflect the super slash from Vlads Liberation. The cost was his own blade.

Half the blade was broken off. Vlad looked at Kenzo, he was sweating and panting, keeping up with Vlad was hard. Vlad was indeed a master of the blade, during that brief scuffle, Vlad had used at least 3 different sword techniques as well as one Kenzo assumed was his own. It was precise and deadly, Kenzo could vouch for that, looking down at his leg. 

A deep cut was present on Kenzo's left leg, his storm flames sucked out swiftly.


"Arg! I will defeat you."  Kenzo jumped up and tried to stab Vlad, Vlad made no attempt to dodge or block. Kenzo's broken tip tried and failed to pierce Vlad jacket before he kicked him back.


"Ok I guess I will have to do this!" Kenzo pushed his ring into the box and out popped his little monkey, he had a stick in his hand tipped with storm flame.

Kenzo poured so much storm flames into his broken sword, so that even without a working blade he could still do damage. Kenzo and the monkey jumped and relentlessly attacked Vlad, Vlad fought back well matching both of them but soon their dexterity was too much and Vlad got hit, again and again. 

His hair as out of place, and when his lifted his head. His face was smiling but all you could see was hate in those eyes. His rose his finger and out poured a rain flame, that instead of looking tranquil and calm, seemed to be the kind that smothered things into tranquility and he opened his box. 

Out came 10 Giant Mosquitoes. And they began to tear at Kenzo and the monkey, but the two were holding their own until Vlad jumped in. He was angry that the boy had harmed him and was gonna make him pay. Vlad attacked with his fists and feet with deadly accuracy. 

In the end Kenzo was on the floor bleeding battered and bruised.

"NOW I WILL LET YOU DIE, SLOWLY AND PAINFULLY EATEN ALIVE!"

Vlad raised a second Box and opened it, out came a countless number of bats, they ravaged Kenzo's body and in the background behind those flapping wings he could hear his monkey screaming.

Kenzo was about to give up, he was in pain and the bats were weakening him, but he thought about his sister, his friends, his boss he couldn't die now. Somehow like a psychic link his monkey felt his dying will two and escaped the hordes of vicious bats and ran up to Kenzo. It rumbled around for a bit and eventually broke through to Kenzo's arm and placed something in it.

Kenzo couldn't see due to all the bats but he could feel it was a box, at first he though the monkey wished to return and he thought he could atleast grant that request. But then be felt it more it was a different box, it was his vongola box.

Kenzo smiled he had practiced with them but was unsure if he should use them, but now he had no other choice.

He manage to roll into an area and could move to open his box. Vlad was also unaware due to the number of bats. Kenzo slammed his storm ring into the box and with a blast storm flames the bat were thrown back.

Kenzo was standing up, his monkey next to him and his eyes burning with determination. But nothing seemed to be different. On closer inspection, one could see two animals running up and down Kenzo's body. Each wearing a beret, stripy tops and what seemed to be mini cigarettes. 

Vlad's face looked at this with awe.
"A little bit weird ey, my vongola box. Scoiattolo della Tempesta!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2009)

Sanae vs Zhao

Sanae was facing off against Zhao, the martial artist of the sette.
The not many works exchanged only their fists. Zhao was fast and quick, able to match Sanae blow for blow. Only that Sanae was taking more and more damage with each strike than Zhao was. It was then that Sanae noticed the thunder flames streaming up and down throughout Zhaos bodily hairs. 

Zhao noticed Sanae taking in the fact that he has thunderous hairs and punched him away. "I take it you have noticed then."

Sanae nodded, "Your not the first guy I fought who used thunderflames to augment his strength!" 

Sanae poured his sun flames into his bandages and charged at  Zhao, the sun flames healing him from the damage he took every time he hit Zhao. After a while Zhao was starting to damage him too much for the bandages to cope so he opened his box providing him with his fighting equipment.

The two continued on like this for a good while, each of the fighters getting in good hits. Until Sanae was sent reeling but not from one of Zhaos attacks but from his own punch as it made contact with Zhao's stomach. 

A red allure seemed to come from Zhao's hairs and Sanae could tell it was storm flames. "Two flame types thats cheating."

"No boy, its tactics!" 

Zhao jumped on Sanae and started to pummel him, Zhao was ruthless in his execution of attacks he laid into Sanae.

After it seemed like Sanae would never move again and his death was near, he started to laugh.

"Ha, I'm sure you have notes on this."

"What? I Don't read the notes the rest give me, I just fight!"

Zhao looks down at the bloody mess that is Sanae, and see's sun flames start to form around him.

"MUSCLE REBIRTH!" Sanae got to his feet and a terrible crunching sound could be heard as Sanae, broke his bones and ripped his muscles and healed them and then repeated the process. 

Soon he was standing there, a yellow sheen around his body. He jumped into action and punched Zhao, he went flying.

Zhao picked himself up and rubbed the blood of his mouth. Sanae began to punch and attack Zhao. Each hit connecting and drawing blood. But after a while, Sanae noticed Zhao was laughing.

"Whats so funny, I am kicking your ass." 

Zhao looking down smiled. "Really." It was then Sanae noticed the box in his hand.

Zhao opened his box with surprising swiftness. And in a way that reminded them of Sora's transformations the contents entered and started to manipulate Zhao.

"Man is a great hunter, a great warrior but no man can stand up to the pure instinct of the wolf!" Zhao stood there a sort of wolfman creature. His presence intimidating. 

Zhao howled, jumped and punched Sanae, so hard that his helmet exploded as the fist made contact. When Sanae raised his fists to block, the grazing of the wolf fur exploded it.

Sanae jumped back. "Fuck!" He rose his box to his hand and released his sloth directly infront of Zhaos incoming fist.

The fist smacked the sloth so hard, the sloth went flying and Sanae was sure it was dead.

"Fuck! Can you still use muscle rebirth!" The sloth made a febble sound and then Zhao stamped out any further sound the sloth could make.

"You bastard!" 

"In this world the strong survive and the weak die!" He flickered and appeared next to Sanae, slashing at his body. Sanae blocked with his arms. His forearms ripped open and the thunder and storm flames intensifing the pain.


"I am Zhao Ling, Bastion Tuono, you are no match for me. I have mastered many martial arts, toyed with them and broken them. In the end I have created the perfect kind, the instinct of the wolf with the knowledge of man."


Sanae looked up. "You talk toooo much!"

"What your almost dead, and you dare mock me."

"I guess thats just who I am!"

Zhao was getting angry and Sanae could see it in his eyes, he opened another box and released spear.

"A wolf with a spear thats a bit fucked up."

Zhao was really losing it, and you could see his hate was building. He jumped and slammed down the spear at Sanae. Sanae managed to block with his legs and twist it around knocking Zhao of balance. 

Zhao tried the attack again, and Sanae tried the counter. But Zhao quickly countered that and Sanae gain a blow to the head.

"I am Bastion Tuono, no move will work against me twice."

Sanae was no on the floor broken and bruised, but he still got up.

"I must admit though you are so close to death, why do you continue!"

"Even if I were to die, the world wouldn't stop I am nothing but a small light in millions."

Zhao charged again, but Sanae somehow had enough energy to jump and use Zhao's back as a step up.

"I am the Vongola sun guardian, the one who will illuminate the way..."

Zhao then pounced teeth bared, he had dropped the spear and he had his arms out stretched.

Sanae began to glow yellow, and flicked up a box in the air. He pushed his ring into the box and there was large flash of yellow.

Three hands grabbed out of the blinding light. One grasping Zhaos mouth shut, the others each holding an arm away from Sanaes body. And then in Unison they with a high sun powered Leg kicked Zhao.

Zhao went flying, the kicks had done alot of damage, he looked up at Sanae.
"What on earth!"

The light was fading now, 3 figures stood before Sanae, dressed in shaolin wear, and each with a very chinese looking mustache.

"...I’ll keep expanding my world, until it engulfs the sun. My vongola box will only open when I am worthy of their skill and guidance.  
"Le Tre Sagie Shimie del Sereno!"


----------



## Serp (Nov 15, 2009)

Oressa vs GAR

Oressa was busy unloading a round of bullets into the cyborg man before her.

"I would have thought Rek's cousin would do better than this." 

The bullets bounced of Graham's metallic body as he zigzagged towards her. 

"Fuck!" Oressa loaded another round into Graham and like the last one it had zero effect.

"Ordinary bullets hold no effect on me, and due to my secret weapon, flames are rendered useless."

Graham backhanded Oressa and she went flying into the far wall.
"Your lucky your cousin is one of us, or else I would kill you so quick."

Oressa quickly snapped up and pulled out another smaller pistol out of seemingly nowhere.

She fired more shots at GAR but like before they were useless. This was gonna be a short battle.
"Fuck, fuck fuck!"

Gar just smiled, "Each time you reload, lets say I will make sure one of your friends dies."

Oressa coughed up some blood. "Like I care? I just stick around because they show me a level for me to aspire towards."

Oressa pulled out her DLX box and opened it. Her crocodile entered the room and snapped at Gar.

"Gigas!" The crocodile then grew to an enormous size until his head broke through the roof. Luckliy being the right hand man of the Don, Gars battle room was at the top of Tepplin Tower.

"Gigas Stomp!" The glowing purple now almost dinosaur like beast stomped on Gar, once, twice and then 3 times. Sparks were flying everywhere.

Until there was a flash and the air grew cold, the giant beast Gigas was frozen in place a sheen of ice all over his body. 

Gar quickly flipped over the giant ice body, his body crashed and broken. He brought out a box and opened it oranges filled the space before him, and as he munched down on them his body began to heal.

Oressa stared in awe.

When Gar was finished he wiped his mouth. "That was a nice little trump card, but your never getting a second chance like that again."

Gar stormed in and orange blades from his arms began to carve at Oressa, when he was done she was on the floor covered in her own blood. Never had she seen this much blood that belonged to herself and she was furious not at Gar but herself for being weak.

"Looks like the Vongola are weak after all, and you must be the weakest of them all since I finished first." Gar started to laugh.

Oressa was considering using it. She really didn't want to rely on their power, she prefered to use her own. But Gars laughter was too much and she flipped back into action.

She opened her next box and out came a giant rifle. She started to shoot Gar,  the force of the rifle sending him coiling into the wall and a few more to pin him down. They won't damage him but the rubble at least held him back a while.

While he was down and out for a while oressa took the chance to open her vongola box. The area filled with the purple cloudly looking flame and when Gar finally rose out of the rubble. Perched on Oressa's shoulder was a bird, The birds head was cocked to the side and on his head was a small cowboy hat, he also had a small leather jacket and lasso on his hip.

"This is the Aquila del Nimbus, I regretfully inform you this is my Vongola box!" 

Screechs could be heard from all around the room and perched on different parts of the semi destroyed room was more cowboy themed winged assaliants of different shapes and sizes.


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2009)

Gabri vs Chloe.

The battle had started a while ago, Gabri was doing his usual stuff of the floating reaper, while Chloe was battling with what looked like a purple blob with limbs.

"Diablo, shred his pitiful illusions to dust!"

The purple blob clicked his fingers and soon the entire place was free from illusions. 

"Oh crap!" Exclaimed Gabri as he was sulking around in the darkness.

Chloe returned the blob to his box and released what looked like a metal bird.

"I have a box weapon, mutated and strong enough to counter whatever you throw at me." Chloe said looking behind her at the Gabri in the darkness with a knife in hand.

"Oh well even without my illusions I can kill you." Gabri shouted as he jumped headfirst towards Chloe, and then in a flicker he had transformed into the grim reaper holding the scythe again. And the true Gabri hidden once again in illusion.

Chloe sighed and released the purple blob again, but this time without returning the bird.

"If I use two of them you can go down even faster." But before the purple one could negate Gabri's illusion he struck. Chloe was fast but he still managed to catch her back. She howled in pain and threw open one more box. 

Out came a small canine looking creature.
"HOW DARE YOU CUT ME! VALEFOR, ALEXANDER, DIABLO! ATTACK!"

The look across Gabri's face was one of shock, Diablo ripped his illusion to shreds and Valfor and Alex started to chase him via land and air.


Gabri jumped and flipped and landed on the side of a ledge. "I guess I'll have to even the playing feild, he threw up to boxes he opened the first one and out came a black cat with a surprisingly loud thud and then the second one out bellowed mist until a white winged bird appeared out of it, wearing what appeared to be a top hat and a tuxedo.

"Foschia della Piccione!"


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2009)

Shin vs Rek

The two were locking in battle, Shin had already taken to the air. Rek was standing back and had already released a number of his weird creations. 

There was about 10 different creatures chasing after Shin, although there was six there was only 3 different types and 6 of them were the same.

Shin was using Talaria Ver Vr, he was busy kicking and sending the creatures flying and harmonising them with what ever he could use, but the molecular instability of them allowed them to bounce back from the harmonising sometimes stronger than before.

"Young Vongola, you are not the first Boss I have dispacthed but next to Faust you are the most skilled. But I fear you will die here."

"Shut up you big foreheaded freak!" Shin shouted as he booted another one of Reks little monsters in the head. 

2 of the released boxes just remained in the corner, but they shot out blasts of pressurised water at Shin, which he found painful and annoying.

"Argh!" Shin shouted and opened the cloud type box the Nube Armadillo. 

He charged his foot with sky flames and kicked the armadillo it rebounded and ricohected of Rek's foot soliders until it smashed Rek straight in the face. 

Shin couldn't help but laugh. "Looks like your forehead was too big of a target."

Rek was to get angry but he kept his cool. "You won't be laughing when all your friends are dead." He said as he wiped the blood off his mouth.

"My friends won't die, they wouldn't dare piss me off like that."

"Oh really, when I hear that the Varia brat is outside dying on the steps and the others are fighting the other bastions." 

"You Bastions are nothing, well I expected much more. You know like when your playing a game and someone hypes you up to be the next big thing, but really it was just fan wanking. Yea that!" 

A vein popped in Rek's forehead. Rek pulled out a remote and pointed it at the wall.
"Lets take a look at your friends shall we."

On the screen was the other six guardians, each one had opened their Vongola box.
"Interesting box weapons, we actually have no records on them."

Shin sighed, "I guess theres no use hiding it, they are our Vongola boxes."

"But the Vongola boxes were destroyed."

Shin smiled.

"You dare mock me!" Rek was getting angry, he opened other box and out came two diamond warriors.

"Lets see you laugh these off!" Shin flew in for a kick but his foot simply hit them and they remained unharmed.

Rek started to smile and sent in his other minions. Shin started to out manveur them, tired of them and going straight to Rek.

"No no no!" Rek exclaimed and Shin felt a something shoot through his arm, the wound was shallow a flesh wound but it was quick.

Shin turned around and saw that sun flames were being charged in the diamond warriors and it was that which must of sent the beam.

"WTF that?"

Rek had a malicous smile on his face. "My dying will lazer! beams that are nigh the speed of light. No man can out run them, face it Vongola you can't win."

"No man ey?" Shin returned with his smile.

He raised his vongola ring. "Let me show you my Vongola box."

"Not before I fill you full of holes!" Rek shouted as he gave the order to release the lazers.

As the Lazers fired, there was a great whirl of fire. The whole arena was filled with dying will flames. The creature that created them was too fast to actually catch in view, but the flames it left behind was a sure sign that he existed.

While he was runing around the high level of pure sky flames drowned out the lazers and Shin was cackling like a mad man.

"What is this!" Rek demanded, "I have no records on this!"

"My Vongola box, one of the only 2 box weapons that with enough power can reach speeds near enough the speed of light."

The animal stopped and as he stopped the ground beneath his feet was soft and molten the high flames and friction from his movement proving to powerful for the ground.

The animal was wearing a Red and Orange football shirt with the number 11 emblazed under then name Yagami. Its on each of its four legs it wore a highly ornate shin pad, and on all for of its feet it had a varation of the Talaria. And wrapped all around it moving still at a high speed was streams of dying will flame.

"My baby, my box weapon, the Celio Della Ghepardo!"

"A cheetah! What that was never in our records." 

"Haha, well I guess you need to update your operating system." Shin pointed and his cheetah took off, it was slower as it needed a fresh blast or to build up energy to reach its top speeds.  

It ran and slashed up the two diamond warriors.

"MY BISHOPS!"
Rek grew angry and opened up another two boxes, these were on a chain around his neck, a gold and silver box.

Out of these boxes came two salamanders. One the silver one started to throb and the ground around him kept morphing as if not in a stable state. And the gold one was also throbing but the flames from that seemed to be floating into Rek and the silver one.

And then as if randomly they launched, Rek riding a wave of earth towards Shin and the Salamader towards the cheetah.

The attack caught the two sky users off guard. But it continued on for a while. the Gold salamander seemed to feeding Rek and the other one limitless power.

Shin wiping blood from his face and eyebrow, "I can't believe I have to be first one to do this."

Rek looked up confused.
"Ghepardo, mode change!" 

"Foolish boy, although we had no records of you having a Vongola box, its not to say we don't know what they do, you think a cape can save you. Vongola Primo's tattered rags are useless."

Shin sighed. "You really know nothing."

The Cheetah started to glow the flames circling his body remained but he body became long and thin and eventually pointy at the tip, until a flag unrolled from the end tipped with dying will flame.

Shin started to hold the flagged spear. And the smiled.
"What a spear, the Vongola box of Vongola primo is meant to be his cape."

"Ah thats right, but after the last Vongola boxes went out of use, no more were created but Tsuna knew this day would come so he created these for us, Vongola XI. Instead of being based on the original Vongola they are based on some of the greatest sporting legends of all time."

Shin started to twirl the spear. "And this one is based on the soccer player I look upto the most."  Shin's eyes filled with some passion and he darted off, Rek's other minions started to jump in the way, but a Shin charging through imapaled them all on the tip of the spear harmonising them into each other and then into ash. 


"Wait wait!" Rek shouted.

Shin stopped, "Yes?"

"if you walk away now and let me go, I'll let the Sette release you and your friends." Rek knew that this new spear would impale him with ease, and by judging the look on Shin's face he knew that he had just level up.

"Ok I guess thats fair."

Shin turned and walked towards the door. As he did that rek was slyly pulling out his machine gun.

Shin turned back to him and smirked. "You think I am that naive." 

Shin threw the spear up in the air and charged a flame in his boot and backfipped and kicked it. "Vongola Comet!" Mid flight the flames engulfed the spear and it seemed like a streaming ball of fire, as if it were a comet and it landed straight into Rek's chest.

Blood started to pool out of his wound and his mouth. "Very well Vongola."
"You know if you weren't such an asshole, or better yet a better healer you might survive, but until the next life I'll say that this is for, The Vongola and the Spina."

Rek gave a feeble smile and then he stopped moving.
"Now were is that son of bitch they call boss."


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2009)

Zhao vs Sanae

Zhao wiping blood of his face, looked at Sanae with disgust.
"Monkeys!"
"Well technically they are baboons!"

The 3 baboons then rushed Zhao and Sanae joined in.

All four of them then started to pound on Zhao, they strikes precise and deadly. After a while Zhao started to growl and thrust out his fist and sent them flying.

His arms were coating in coarse hair and spiking, coated in thunder flames and storm flames.

"This is bad."

Zhao took off and quickly slashed up the Baboons, there cries filled the area.

"Stop it!" Sanae shouted. 

Zhao looked at him. "Ok!" And then in the blink of an eye was pounding on Sanae, his bones were breaking and he could feel the storm flames eating away at him. He was way past muscle rebirth.

He was coughing up blood in Zhao's face and that just pissed him off more. Each time the baboons came close to rescue Sanae, Zhao just punched them away.

"Now you die!" 

Zhao stood up and opened his box out came a pair of larger furry nunchucks, each hair Sanae could feel were double coated in deadly flames, and each chuck had the head of a wolf on it and was snapping feircely.

"M...m...mode...ch...an..gee!" Sanae manaded to sputter out.

And the there was a huge light. Zhao covered his eyes "What!" The three baboons opened their mouthes and spoke. "See no evil!" The first one said and placed his hands over his eyes. And then he turned into light and surrounded Sanaes hands. The next one opened his mouth "Speak no evil!" and covered his mouth and transformed into light around Sanaes whole body, and the last one spoke "Hear no evil!" and transformed into light and wrapped around Sanaes waist.

When the light disapated Sanae was standing up. "The ability of my Vongola box is not one to be taken lightly."

"But how, I cracked your skull I heard it."

Sanae laughed and flexed his muscles which looked larger than before.
"Firstly you need to understand my Vongola box, it is based on 3 of the greatest martial artists of the modern era. Jackie Chan, Bruce lee and Jet Li. This suit here, is the suit of Jet Li, the unstoppable body, it grants me limitless healing for a short while."

And then Sanae took off and ran into Zhao, punching him hard in the stomach and then the face, making him cough up blood. He then started to punch him somemore and the punches started to send Zhao flying with each follow up.

Zhao quick on the uptake took a look at Sanaes fist the next time it came to punch him and saw what seemed to be a light gathering in it, the exploded when it hit him.

He went flying some more and coughed up some teeth and blood.
"What is that in your hand?"

Sanae stood over him.
"There is more you need to know, firstly it is not in my hand it is my gloves. The gloves of Chan, the fleeting fingers, these gloves allow me to use sun flames as shockwaves increasing the thrust of my hits or like this." He opened his palm and shot a shockwave into Zhao's body, he howled. "I don't quite have a name for it yet."

Zhao crawled away and stood up even after all that attack, he still only showed signs of minimal damage. "You did good kid but, not good enough." He smacked Sanae across the face with the wolf chuck, carving out a chunk of his cheek, which grew up quickly.

Sanae raised himself up, Zhao tried to strike him again, but his belt started to glow and he dodged the attack, and dodged every attack that Zhao then showed.

"How?" Zhao shouted angrily.


"The third peice." Sanae pointing to the belt. "The Belt of Li, the mind of a true warrior. This belt speeds up my mental processes and reflexes, making your moves seem slow. And better yet it stimulates my memory core allowing me to recall every martial art move I have ever witnessed, thats includes yours for a perfect counter or this." Sanae taking Rokk's stance and elbowed Zhao across the face sending him down to the ground. "Recreating and using any style to defeat you."

Zhao started to laugh.
"Whats so funny?" Sanae asked.

"You are strong, but my hair is too absolute for to break through." Zhao started to grow more hair and increased in speed, started to pummel Sanae to which he countered with his own shockwave enchanced punches. Sanae was flipping around using every martial arts he could think of and remember, but Zhao was physically overpowering.


In the end they both fell tired. 
"Lets end this now." Zhao said flexing his muscles and licking his wounds. He was a distance away from Sanae and started to run towards him. His whole body crackling with thunder flames and his eyes whited out as if in tunnel vision. The image looked like a wolf rolling in thunder and fire running towards Sanae, even with his hyper healing he doubted he could walk away from this attack.

"I guess I'll have to use it." Sanae raised his fist and shot a shockwave through the walls allowing the sunlight to get in. 

"This is an attack I developed as a last stand, it is the force of 200 shockwaves in one and thus the energy of 200, draining me." His hand started to glow and Zhao was closing in. The light from the sun was now hitting his hand and it was sparkling brightly. 

"But unlike the other one, I have the perfect name for this..."

Zhao was about to strike and Sanae punched him in the stomach with his glowing fist and large beam of pure sun energy erupted from his hand and the yellow light started to disintegrate Zhao's body. The wolf slowly realising just remained quite and waited for the yellow light to take him away.

As soon as it finished, Sanae lay almost dead on the floor his dying will near zero.

"...SOLARBEAM!"


----------



## Serp (Dec 10, 2009)

The Bats turned and attacked again, but the squirrels where quick to react and were jumping on the heads of them one by one, making them drop to the floor.

While they were taking care of that, Kenzo and Arashi charged at Vlad. Vlad quickly evaded and before Kenzo knew it the mosquito's were on him once again.

Kenzo tried to slash them away with the broken sword tip, but he was failing. The bugs take took a turn biting him and Arashi and draining their blood and dying will.

"David, Sebastian! Come here!" Kenzo shouted and his squirrels returned to him. 

Vlad laughed, "Squirrels you all powerful vongola box is a pair of rodents, and french ones at that." 

"Shut up you fool." Kenzo shouted.

The Squirrels shreeched on Kenzo's shoulder.

Kenzo ran straight and Vlad and then before his path could be blocked by the mosquitos he back flipped. As he back flipped he shouted out.

"Mode Change!" The squirrels started to glow red with storm flames and flew onto Kenzo's feet, turning into an awesome pair of black and red sneakers. Then Kenzo's feet stuck to the wall he was nearest to, before he jumped off at full force at Vlad.

Vlad parried and Kenzo jumped the other direction, running on the walls and on the ceiling. His jumping thrust was enornmous that it was like he was zipping backwards and forwards.

"David Belle, Sebastian Foucan, those are the men my vongola box is based on the two creators of modern day ParKour! My jumping skills as well as my ability to run on anything is due to them." Kenzo shouted has he started to jump around kicking Vlad and flipping some more.


Vlad smiled. "You may have the ability to run and jump, but with your broken sword you have no way of truly harming me."

Vlad raised his fingers and the forgotten bats rose up and grabbed Kenzo by his shirt and raised him high up. And the mosquitos lay down on the ground their needle like mouthes pointed upwards.

"Kenzo have you heard the legend of Vlad Tepes?"

"No who is that?" He shouted as he tried to get free.

"Ok how about Vlad the impaler, or better still Vlad Dracula?"

"Wait what??"

"Yes the original Vlad fro which I am named for, was a great warlord, protecting his small country with minimal resources. When ever he captured an enemy he would impale them and hang their body for all to see a message that struck fear into the hearts of the enemy incase they be one of the unlucky few."

Vlad raised his fingers higher, and the bats took Kenzo higher and higher. And the mousquitos began to resonate. Blue rain flames coated them.
"You will be a modern day example of those who cross Vlad Tepes. I will drop you and you will be impaled, the rain flames will slow down the part of your brain which records pain, making the pain last longer."

"No, I won't let you!" Kenzo was starting to panic. 
He looked at the zodiac tattoos on his body, if he could grab one of those maybe, but alas it was futile.

"Unless you can fly your dead!" Vlad started laughing as the Bats dropped Kenzo.

Kenzo started to fall and then there was no thud on the valley of spikes.

Vlad stopped laughing and turned to see Kenzo floating above the spikes, breathing heavily.
"You said I needed to fly to save myself, how about the next best thing walking on air!" 

"What!" Vlad shouted.

The storm flames were bursting out of the bottom of the sneakers. And Kenzo took one step forward and still remained in the air. He took another and and another running along the air and then running upwards like stairs.

"I would call you a vampire, but you are an insult to others who bare then name." Kenzo thought about Piovere. He continued to run up air like a stair well. 

"You are nothing more than an overgrown leech!"

"Silence you fool, I will kill you!"

Kenzo laughed. "Try me." Vlad sent the bats and the mosquito's at Kenzo. Who easily evaded them running on platforms of air that wasn't there and jumping to places that didn't exist. 

Kenzo was finally high enough. "Try this my ultimate attack!" Kenzo took of the remains of his shirt and his tattoos started to glow. He ripped them off one by one.
"RAM!" 
"BULL!"
"HORSE!" 
"ROOSTER!"
"DOG!"
"TIGER!"
"RABBIT!"
"SNAKE!"
"MONKEY!"
"RAT!"
"BOAR!"

One by one the tattoos, came alive and wrapped around the no existent blade of the sword. Like a whirling storm of black ink coated in red flames.

"And for the finisher! DRAGON!" Kenzo ripped the dragon tattoo off and it took the place of the blade on the sword, morphing into something dark and slick, but more importantly hard.

Vlads eyes widened and Kenzo smiled. He was right above him. And then the shoes reverted back to its animal form and Kenzo went plumetting downwards slashing the sword down with him, as he did dropplets of ink could be seen to smear as he came down.


Vlad was about to do something, until Arashi jumped on his back distracting him. And Kenzo came and did a clean cut through him. His blood splattered out and he fell to the ground in two slumps. And the sword melted back into ink and plastered itself on his body.

He was tired and feel to the ground he used up alot  of dying will.
He turned the the squirrels and somehow they had pulled out a pack of smokes and lit up again. Kenzo only laughed and then decided to nap.


----------



## Serp (Dec 15, 2009)

Serp said:


> Oressa vs GAR
> 
> Oressa was busy unloading a round of bullets into the cyborg man before her.
> 
> ...



"What is this?!" Gar shouted. And then as if he was receiving a broadcast from somewhere nodded.

"Oh I see this is your Vongola box, I expect it is gonna transform or something."

Oressa narrowed her eyes. "How did you know that?"

"Half the others have already done so, and beat their opponents, but that was the weakest of the Bastions, I am on another league."

Oressa still soaked in her own blood sighed. "I guess there is no use hiding it."

She put her hand out and aimed her finger like as if to finger bang.
"Billy!" The eagle raised up and started to glow and morphing before landing nicely in her hand.

"My Vongola box, Desert Eagle VR. Von based off the infamous bandit Billy za kiddo!"

In Oressa's hand was a large shiny pistol and from it radiated a purple glow.

Oressa started to shoot, one purple bullet flew out. Gar raised his hand and his eye flickered and then the blast was frozen.

Oressa grinded her teeth and shot another 10 shots each one frozen in its place. 

"Little Mortis, my ability to freeze flame based attacked put me at a great advantage over you. You might as well give up now."

"NO!" Oressa shoot again, this time the 10 flame bullets split into 100 bullets, but each one was frozen again.

"Don't you listen. I am sorry but you know the Sette doesn't have a real cloud Bastion, if you like I could set it up for you." Gar said as he brushed off the dying will ice from around him.

"No, I would never work for you guys." She shouted as she fired more bullets at him.

"Very well, and why won't you give up, I can and will freeze every bullet you send my way. Your Vongola Box is underwhelming to say the least."

Gar started to run towards Oressa.

"Underwhelming, I just don't believe in using my full power!" Oressa shouted and the 10 bullets that came out of the gun turned to 100 bullets and then to 1000 and then to 10000. 

Each shot was fired but was frozen by Gar. "More bullets, I admit that this is getting annoying, but I doubt your one little gun can pump out more than that."

"Well you doubted wrong! Lets see if your freezing is fast enough to catch every bullet."


"Hahahahahahahahaha!, Ten Thousand Bullets are nothing, I can catch at least a million you have lost Oressa Mortis."

Oressa smiled. And then the sound of a bird cawing was heard. Gar looked at the gun in Oressa's hand, but Oressa made a gesture upwards. Gar looked upwards at the previously forgotten birds that had been flying around the whole time. 

"Meet the rest of my box, the Rustlers!" One by one the birds began to change into guns, each bird a different gun and each still floated in the sky as if held up by some invisible wings.

"Wait what?!" Gar shouted!

"Now how many bullets did you say you could stop!" 

"Wait wait wait wait!" 

"Oressa Mortis waits for no man! Hydra Blast!" Just then all the gun turned on Gar and started to shoot, each bullet split into 10 more and then into 10 again and then, untill the whole area was filled with purple light and a crashing sound of a target being repeatedly struck.

Once the light dissapated, all that was left on the ground was piles of ice, blood and mechanical parts. "Guess I passed the million mark." 

"You bitch!" 

Oressa quickly turned her head and saw what seemed to be a larger piece of Gar, the majority of his head.

"Oh what do we have here!" She said as she raised her foot to crush it.

"No wait!" The head screeched. 

"Oh?"

"Don't kill me, I can be of use to you, help you defeat the Don yes."

"I thought you were meant to be loyal?"

"Loyal to a champion."

"Very well." Oressa picked whistled and the guns now birds again swooped down and picked up the head in their talons and flew with it as she walked away.


----------

